# American Prospect Update Thread - Part 3



## William H Bonney

I do my best to keep these opening posts updated with player info, hyperlinks to the player's stats for the season, etc. here soon. If you see any errors, players that would be good additions, additional relevant info, etc. please let me know.

I enjoy the discussions/updates we get in here. Hopefully we can keep it going.

*1992*

*Forwards*


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|NHL Rights
F|
*Ken Agostino*
|30-APR-92|6'0|210|L|Adirondack Flames|AHL|CGY|
F|
*Bill Arnold*
|13-MAY-92|6’0|200|R|Adirondack Flames|AHL|CGY|
F|
*Nick Bjugstad*
|17-JUL-92|6'6|215|R|Florida Panthers|NHL|FLA|
F|
*Connor Brickley*
|25-FEB-92|6'1|195|L|Vermont Catamounts|NCAA|FLA|
F|
*Charlie Coyle*
|02-MAR-92|6’3|221|R|Minnesota Wild|NHL|MIN|
F|
*Austin Czarnik*
|12-DEC-92|5'8|142|R|Miami (Ohio) Red Hawks|NCAA|2011|
F|
*Emerson Etem*
|16-JUN-92|6’1|206|L|Anaheim Ducks|NHL|ANA|
F|
*Brian Ferlin*
|03-JUN-92|6’2|200|R|Cornell University|NCAA|BOS|
F|
*Kevin Hayes*
|08-MAY-92|6'3|205|L|Boston College Eagles|NCAA|CHI|
F|
*Jared Knight*
|16-JAN-92|5’11|202|R|Providence Bruins|AHL|BOS|
F|
*Michael Mersch*
|02-OCT-92|6'1|215|L|Manchester Monarchs|AHL|LAK|
F|
*Matthew Nieto*
|05-NOV-92|5'11|190|L|San Jose Sharks|NHL|SJS|
F|
*Shane Prince*
|16-NOV-92|5’11|189|L|Binghamton Senators|AHL|OTT|
F|
*Kyle Rau*
|24-OCT-92|5’8|173|L|Minnesota Gophers|NCAA|FLA|
F|
*Brandon Saad*
|27-OCT-92|6'1|202|L|Chicago Blackhawks|NHL|CHI|
F|
*Nick Shore*
|26-SEP-92|6'0|195|R|Manchester Monarchs|AHL|LAK|
F|
*T.J. Tynan*
|25-FEB-92|5'8|156|R|Notre Dame Fighting Irish|NCAA|CBJ|
F|
*Austin Watson*
|13-JAN-92|6’3|202|R|Milwaukee Admirals|AHL|NSH|
F|
*Jason Zucker*
|16-JAN-92|5’11|185|L|Iowa Wild|AHL|MIN|

*Defense*


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|NHL Rights
D|
*Adam Clendening*
|26-OCT-92|5'11|190|R|Rockford IceHogs|AHL|CHI|
D|
*Justin Faulk*
|20-MAR-92|6'0|215|R|Carolina Hurricanes|NHL|CAR|
D|
*Derek Forbort*
|04-MAR-92|6'4|218|L|Manchester Monarchs|AHL|LAK|
D|
*Stephen Johns*
|18-APR-92|6'3|215|R|Rockford Icehogs|AHL|CHI|
D|
*Scott Mayfield*
|14-OCT-92|6’4|210|R|Bridgeport Sound Tigers|AHL|NYI|
D|
*Jon Merrill*
|03-FEB-92|6’4|205|L|Albany Devils|AHL|NJD|
D|
*Jarred Tinordi*
|20-FEB-92|6’6|227|L|Montreal Canadiens|NHL|MTL|

*Goalies*


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|NHL Rights
GK|
*Jack Campbell*
|09-JAN-92|6'2|205|L|Texas Stars|AHL|DAL|
GK|
*Zane McIntyre*
|20-AUG-92|6'2|190|L|North Dakota Fighting Sioux|NCAA|BOS|
GK|
*Ryan McKay*
|22-AUG-92|6'0|225|L|Miami (Ohio) Redhawks|NCAA|-|



*1993*​
*Forwards*


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|NHL Rights
F|
*Tyler Biggs*
|30-APR-93|6'3|224|R|Toronto Marlies|AHL|TOR|
F|
*Reid Boucher*
|08-SEP-93|5'10|190|L|Albany Devils|AHL|NJD|
F|
*Johnny Gaudreau*
|13-AUG-93|5'7|150|L|Boston College Eagles|NCAA|CGY|
F|
*Rocco Grimaldi*
|08-FEB-93|5'6|160|R|San Antonio Rampage|AHL|FLA|
F|
*Brian Hart*
|25-NOV-93|6'3|212|R|Harvard University|NCAA|TBL|
F|
*Colin Jacobs*
|20-JAN-93|6'1|204|R|Rochester Americans|AHL|BUF|
F|
*Sean Kuraly*
|20-JAN-93|6'2|200|L|Miami (Ohio) Redhawks|NCAA|SJS|
F|
*Mario Lucia*
|25-AUG-93|6'3|195|L|Notre Dame Fighting Sioux|NCAA|MIN|
F|
*J.T. Miller*
|14-MAR-93|6'2|195|L|Hartford Wolf Pack|AHL|NYR|
F|
*Stefan Noesen*
|12-FEB-93|6'1|197|R|Norfolk Admirals|AHL|ANA|
F|
*Vincent Trocheck*
|11-JUL-93|5’11|190|R|San Antonio Rampage|AHL|FLA|
F|
*Jimmy Vesey*
|26-MAY-93|6'1|195|L|Harvard University|NCAA|NSH|

*Defense*


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|NHL Rights
D|
*Brian Cooper*
|01-NOV-93|5'11|187|L|Nebraska-Omaha Mavericks|NCAA|ANA|
D|
*Shayne Gostisbehere*
|20-APR-93|5'11|170|L|Lehigh Valley Phantoms|AHL|PHI|
D|
*Jake McCabe*
|12-OCT-93|6'1|210|L|Rochester Americans|AHL|BUF|
D|
*Connor Murphy*
|26-MAR-93|6'3|190|R|Portland Pirates|AHL|PHX|
D|
*Michael Paliotta*
|16-APR-93|6'3|201|R|Vermont Catamounts|NCAA|CHI|
D|
*Mike Reilly*
|13-JUL-93|6'0|174|L|Minnesota Gophers|NCAA|CBJ|
D|
*Robbie Russo*
|15-FEB-93|5'11|193|R|Notre Dame Fighting Irish|NCAA|NYI|
D|
*Jordan Schmaltz*
|08-OCT-93|6'2|170|R|North Dakota Fighting Sioux|NCAA|STL|
D|
*Colin Sullentrop*
|10-JUN-93|6'2|193|R|Oshawa Generals|OHL|PHI|
D|
*Andy Welinski*
|27-APR-93|6'1|200|R|Minnesota-Duluth Bulldogs|NCAA|ANA|

*Goalies*


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|NHL Rights
GK|
*John Gibson*
|14-JUL-93|6'3|215|L|Norfolk Admirals|AHL|ANA|
GK|
*Connor Hellebuyck*
|19-MAY-93|6'4|200|L|UMass-Lowell Riverhawks|NCAA|WPG|


----------



## William H Bonney

*1994*

*Forwards*


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|NHL Rights
F|
*Riley Barber*
|07-FEB-94|5'11|185|R|Miami (Ohio) Redhawks|NCAA|WSH|
F|
*Chris Calnan*
|05-MAY-94|6'2|200|R|Boston College Eagles|NCAA|CHI|
F|
*Ryan Fitzgerald*
|19-OCT-94|5'9|166|L|Boston College Eagles|NCAA|BOS|
F|
*Alex Galchenyuk*
|12-FEB-94|6'1|203|L|Montreal Canadiens|NHL|MTL|
F|
*Ryan Hartman*
|20-SEP-94|5'11|181|R|Rockford Icehogs|AHL|CHI|
F|
*Vincent Hinostroza*
|03-APR-94|5'9|175|R|Notre Dame Fighting Irish|NCAA|CHI|
F|
*Ben Johnson*
|07-JUN-94|6'0|195|L|Albany Devils|AHL|NJD|
F|
*Luke Johnson*
|19-SEP-94|6'0|182|R|North Dakota|NCAA|CHI|
F|
*Nic Kerdiles*
|01-JAN-94|6'2|201|L|Wisconsin Badgers|NCAA|ANA|
F|
*Sam Kurker*
|08-APR-94|6'3|210|R|Boston University Terriers|NCAA|STL|
F|
*Stefan Matteau*
|23-FEB-94|6’2|220|L|Albany Devils|AHL|NJD|
F|
*Cristoval “Boo” Nieves*
|23-JAN-94|6'3|200|L|Michigan Wolverines|NCAA|NYR|
F|
*Danny O'Regan*
|30-JAN-94|5'10|175|R|Boston University|NCAA|SJS|
F|
*Henrik Samuelsson*
|07-FEB-94|6'3|208|R|Portland Pirates|AHL|PHX|
F|
*Zach Stepan*
|01-JAN-94|6'0|175|L|Minnesota State Mankato|NCAA|NSH|
F|
*Brady Vail*
|11-MAR-94|6'0|194|L|Toronto Marlies|AHL|UFA|

*Defense*


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|NHL Rights
D|
*Dylan Blujus*
|22-JAN-94|6'3|205|R|Syracuse Crunch|AHL|TBL|
D|
*Connor Carrick*
|13-APR-94|5'10|183|R|Hershey Bears|AHL|WSH|
D|
*Nick Ebert*
|11-MAY-94|6'1|207|R|Manchester Monarchs|AHL|LAK|
D|
*Seth Jones*
|03-OCT-94|6'4|205|R|Nashville Predators|NHL|NSH|
D|
*Brett Pesce*
|15-NOV-94|6'3|170|R|New Hampshire Wildcats|NCAA|CAR|
D|
*Patrick Sieloff*
|15-MAY-94|6'1|210|L|Abbotsford Heat|AHL|CGY|
D|
*Brady Skjei*
|26-MAR-94|6'2|197|L|Minnesota Gophers|NCAA|NYR|
D|
*Jacob Trouba*
|26-FEB-94|6'2|187|R|Winnipeg Jets|NHL|WPG|

*Goalies*


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|NHL Rights
GK|
*Jon Gillies*
|22-JAN-94|6'5|215|L|Providence Friars|NCAA|CGY|
GK|
*Collin Olson*
|04-APR-94|6'3|197|L|Ohio State Buckeyes|NCAA|CAR|
GK|
*Anthony Stolarz*
|20-JAN-94|6'6|220|L|Lehigh Valley Phantoms|AHL|PHI|


*1995*

*Forwards*


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|NHL Rights
F|
*Justin Bailey*
|01-JUL-95|6’3|193|R|Kitchener Rangers|OHL|BUF|
F|
*Taylor Cammarata*
|13-MAY-95|5’7|154|L|Minnesota Golden Gophers|NCAA|NYI|
F|
*Cole Cassels*
|04-MAY-95|6'0|180|R|Oshawa Generals|OHL|VAN|
F|
*J.T. Compher*
|08-APR-95|5'11|185|R|Michigan Wolverines|NCAA|BUF|
F|
*Chase De Leo*
|25-OCT-95|5'10|182|L|Portland Winterhawks|WHL|WPG|
F|
*Adam Erne*
|20-APR-95|6’1|206|L|Quebec Remparts|QMJHL|TBL|
F|
*Hudson Fasching*
|28-JUL-95|6’2|207|R|Minnesota Golden Gophers|NCAA|BUF|
F|
*Connor Hurley*
|15-SEP-95|6'2|178|L|Notre Dame Fighting Irish|NCAA|BUF|
F|
*Tyler Kelleher*
|02-JAN-95|5’6|154|R|New Hampshire Wildcats|NCAA|2013|
F|
*Jimmy Lodge*
|05-MAR-95|6'2|165|R|Mississauga Steelheads|OHL|WPG|
F|
*Anthony Louis*
|10-FEB-95|5’7|150|L|Miami (Ohio) Redhawks|NCAA|CHI|
F|
*Michael McCarron*
|07-MAR-95|6'6|238|R|London Knights|OHL|MTL|
F|
*Tyler Motte*
|10-MAR-95|5’10|185|L|Michigan Wolverines|NCAA|CHI|

_*Defense*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|NHL Rights
D|
*Will Butcher*
|06-JAN-95|5'10|200|L|Denver Pioneers|NCAA|COL|
D|
*Anthony DeAngelo*
|24-OCT-95|5'11|167|R|Sarnia Sting|OHL|TBL|
D|
*Michael Downing*
|19-MAY-95|6'2|180|L|Michigan Wolverines|NCAA|FLA|
D|
*Ian McCoshen*
|05-AUG-95|6'3|205|R|Boston College Eagles|NCAA|FLA|
D|
*Steve Santini*
|07-MAR-95|6'1|201|R|Boston College Eagles|NCAA|NJD|
D|
*Keaton Thompson*
|14-SEP-95|6'1|190|L|North Dakota|NCAA|ANA|
D|
*Tommy Vanelli*
|26-JAN-95|6'2|175|L|Medicine Hat Tigers|WHL|STL|

_*Goalies*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|NHL Rights
GK|
*Brendan Burke*
|11-MAR-95|6'3|174|L|Portland Winterhawks|WHL|PHX|
GK|
*Thatcher Demko*
|08-DEC-95|6'3|192|L|Boston College Eagles|NCAA|VAN|
GK|
*Devin Williams*
|30-OCT-95|5'11|160|L|Erie Otters|OHL|2014|


----------



## William H Bonney

*1996*

_*Forwards*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|NHL Rights
F|
*Paul Bittner*
|04-NOV-96|6'4|202|L|Portland Winterhawks|WHL|-|CBJ|
F|
*Anders Bjork*
|05-AUG-96|5'11|183|L|Nortre Dame Fighting Irish|NCAA|-|BOS|
F|
*Kyle Connor*
|09-DEC-96|6'1|170|L|Michigan Wolverines|NCAA|-|WPG|
F|
*Ryan Donato*
|09-APR-96|6'1|180|L|Harvard|NCAA|-|BOS|
F|
*Christian Dvorak*
|02-FEB-96|6'0|178|L|London Knights|OHL|-|ARI|
F|
*Jack Eichel*
|28-OCT-96|6'2|195|R|Buffalo Sabres|NHL|-|BUF|
F|
*Conor Garland*
|11-MAR-96|5'7|170|R|Moncton Wildcats|QMJHL|-|ARI|
F|
*Shane Gersich*
|10-JUL-96|5'11|176|L|North Dakota|USHL|-|WSH|
F|
*Ryan Hitchcock*
|03-MAR-96|5'10|170|L|Yale Bulldogs|NCAA|-|2014|
F|
*Keegan Iverson*
|15-APR-96|6’1|220|R|Portland Winterhawks|WHL|-|NYR|
F|
*Dylan Larkin*
|30-JUL-96|6'1|192|L|Michigan Wolverines|NCAA|-|DET|
F|
*Ryan MacInnis*
|14-FEB-96|6'4|185|L|Kitchener Rangers|OHL|-|ARI|
F|
*Nick Magyar*
|29-MAY-96|6'2|191|R|Kitchener Rangers|OHL|-|COL|
F|
*Seamus Malone*
|06-MAY-96|5'9|165|L|Wisconsin Badgers|NCAA|-|2014|
F|
*Sonny Milano*
|12-MAY-96|6'0|190|L|Plymouth Whalers|OHL|-|CBJ|
F|
*Nick Schmaltz*
|23-FEB-96|6'0|171|R|North Dakota|NCAA|-|CHI|
F|
*Alex Tuch*
|10-May-96|6'4|220|R|Boston College Eages|NCAA|-|MIN|

_*Defense*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|NHL Rights
D|
*Louie Belpedio*
|14-MAY-96|5'10|193|R|Miami (Ohio) Redhawks|NCAA|-|MIN|
D|
*Brandon Carlo*
|26-NOV-96|6'5|185|R|Tri-City Americans|WHL|-|BOS|
D|
*Ryan Collins*
|06-MAY-96|6'5|204|R|Minnesota Golden Gophers|NCAA|-|CBJ|
D|
*Jack Dougherty*
|25-MAY-96|6'2|190|R|Wisconsin Badgers|NCAA|-|NSH|
D|
*Brandon Fortunato*
|17-JUN-96|5'10|150|L|Boston University Terriers|NCAA|-|2014|
D|
*Jack Glover*
|17-MAY-96|6'3|185|R|Minnesota Golden Gophers|NCAA|-|WPG|
D|
*Aaron Haydon*
|06-JAN-96|6'3|185|R|Niagara IceDogs|OHL|-|DAL|
D|
*Josh Jacobs*
|15-FEB-96|6'2|191|R|Michigan State Spartans|NCAA|-|NJD|
D|
*John MacLeod*
|02-JUN-96|6'1|203|R|Boston University Terriers|NCAA|-|TBL|
D|
*Blake Siebenaler*
|27-FEB-96|6'1|190|R|Niagara Ice Dogs|OHL|-|CBJ|

_*Goalies*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|NHL Rights
GK|
*Chris Birdsall*
|24-NOV-96|5'11|172|L|Youngstown Phantoms|USHL|Boston College|2015|
GK|
*Brandon Halverson*
|29-MAR-96|6'4|179|L|Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds|OHL|-|NYR|
GK|
*Alex Nedeljkovic*
|07-JAN-96|6'0|182|L|Plymouth Whalers|OHL|-|CAR|


*1997*

_*Forwards*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|NHL Rights
F|
*Brock Boeser*
|25-FEB-97|6'1|192|R|North Dakota|NCAA|-|VAN|
F|
*Jeremy Bracco*
|17-MAR-97|5'9|173|R|Boston College Eagles|NCAA|-|TOR|
F|
*Alex Debrincat*
|18-DEC-97|5'7|161|R|Erie Otters|OHL|-|2016|
F|
*Christian Fischer*
|15-APR-97|6'1|212|R|Windsor Spitfires|OHL|-|ARI|
F|
*Erik Foley*
|30-JUN-97|6'0|185|L|Providence Friars|NCAA|-|WPG|
F|
*Brent "Jr" Gates*
|12-AUG-97|6'2|196|L|Minnesota Golden Gophers|NCAA|-|ANA|
F|
*Jordan Greenway*
|16-FEB-97|6'5|222|L|Boston University Terriers|NCAA|-|MIN|
F|
*Robert Jackson*
|22-AUG-97|5'9|174|L|Chicago Steel|USHL|St. Cloud State|2015|
F|
*Luke Kirwan*
|23-SEP-97|6'2|213|L|Windsor Spitfires|OHL|-|2016|
F|
*Luke Kunin*
|04-DEC-97|5'11|193|R|Wisconsin Badgers|NCAA|-|2016|
F|
*Adam Marsh*
|22-AUG-97|6'0|158|L|Saint John Sea Dogs|QMJHL|-|DET|
F|
*Auston Matthews*
|17-SEP-97|6'2|216|L|ZSC Lions|NLA|-|2016|
F|
*Tommy Novak*
|28-APR-97|6'0|180|L|Minnesota Golden Gophers|NCAA|-|NAS|
F|
*Jack Roslovic*
|29-JAN-97|6'1|182|R|Miami (Ohio) Riverhawks|NCAA|-|CBJ|
F|
*Tage Thompson*
|30-OCT-97|6'5|195|R|Connecticut Huskies|NCAA|-|2016|
F|
*Matthew Tkachuk*
|11-DEC-97|6'1|188|L|London Knights|OHL|-|2016|
F|
*Brendan Warren*
|07-MAY-97|6'0|191|L|Michigan Wolverines|NCAA|-|ARI|
F|
*Colin White*
|30-JAN-97|6'0|183|R|Boston College Eagles|NCAA|-|OTT|
F|
*Dennis Yan*
|14-APR-97|6'1|190|L|Shawinigan Cataractes|QMJHL|-|TBL|

_*Defense*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|NHL Rights
D|
*Nicholas Boka*
|8-SEP-97|6'1|197|R|Michigan Wolverines|NCAA|-|MIN|
D|
*Joseph Cecconi*
|23-MAY-97|6'2|205|R|Muskegon Lumberjacks|USHL|Michigan|DAL|
D|
*Tory Dello*
|14-FEB-97|6'0|175|R|Tri-City Storm|USHL|Notre Dame|2015|
D|
*Casey Fitzgerald*
|25-FEB-97|5'11|186|R|Boston College Eagles|NCAA|-|2015|
D|
*Grant Gabriele*
|17-APR-97|6'1|167|R|NTDP U18|USHL|Western Michigan|2015|
D|
*Noah Hanifin*
|25-JAN-97|6'3|205|L|Carolina Hurricanes|NHL|-|CAR|
D|
*Caleb Jones*
|06-JUN-97|6'0|194|L|Portland Winterhawks|WHL|-|EDM|
D|
*Charles McAvoy*
|21-DEC-97|6'0|199|R|Boston University Terries|NCAA|-|2016|
D|
*Zach Werenski*
|19-FEB-97|6'2|214|L|Lake Erie Monsters|AHL|-|CBJ|

_*Goalies*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|NHL Rights
G|
*Luke Opilka*
|27-FEB-97|6'1|192|L|Kitchener Rangers|OHL|-|STL|
G|
*Tyler Parsons*
|18-SEP-97|6'1|185|L|London Knights|OHL|-|2016|
G|
*Evan Sarthou*
|24-SEP-97|6'1|170|L|Tri-City Americans|WHL|-|2016|


----------



## William H Bonney

*1998*

_*Forwards*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|CHL Rights|NHL Rights
F|
*Joey Anderson*
|19-JUN-98|5'11|194|R|Minnesota-Duluth Bulldogs|NCAA|-|Brandon Wheat Kings (WHL)|NJD|
F|
*Kieffer Bellows*
|10-JUN-98|6'0|197|L|Boston University Terries|NCAA|-|Portland Winterhawks (WHL)|NYI|
F|
*Logan Brown*
|05-MAR-98|6'6|220|L|Windsor Spitfires|OHL|-|-|OTT|
F|
*Hank Crone*
|19-FEB-98|5'8|153|L|Omaha Lancers|USHL|Boston University|Portland Winterhawks (WHL)|2016|
F|
*Trent Frederic*
|11-FEB-98|6'2|204|L|Wisconsin Badgers|NCAA|-|Niagara Icedogs (OHL)|BOS|
F|
*Tim Gettinger*
|14-APR-98|6'6|200|L|Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds|OHL|-|-|NYR|
F|
*Max Jones*
|17-FEB-98|6'2|189|L|London Knights|OHL|-|-|ANA|
F|
*Clayton Keller*
|29-JUL-98|5'10|164|L|Boston University Terriers|NCAA|-|Windsor Spitfires (OHL)|ARI|
F|
*Jack Kopacka*
|05-MAR-98|6'2|190|L|Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds|OHL|-|-|ANA|
F|
*Casey Mittelstadt*
|22-NOV-98|5'11|201|L|Eden Prairie|USHS (MN)|Minnesota|Undrafted (WHL)|2017|
F|
*Riley Tufte*
|10-APR-98|6'5|211|L|Minnesota-Duluth Bulldogs|NCAA|-|Undrafted (WHL)|DAL|
F|
*Kailer Yamamoto*
|29-SEP-98|5'8|159|R|Spokane Chiefs|WHL|-|-|2017|


_*Defense*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|CHL Rights|NHL Rights
D|
*Cameron Dineen*
|19-JUN-98|5'11|185|L|North Bay Battalion|OHL|-|-|ARI|
D|
*Adam Fox*
|17-FEB-98|5'11|185|R|Harvard University|NCAA|-|Kitchener Rangers (OHL)|CGY|
D|
*Callan Foote*
|13-DEC-98|6'3|198|R|Kelowna Rockets|WHL|-|-|2017|
D|
*J.D. Greenway*
|27-APR-98|6'4|211|L|Wisconsin Badgers|NCAA|-|Plymouth Whalers (OHL)|TOR|
D|
*Chad Krys*
|10-APR-98|5'11|186|L|Boston University Terriers|NCAA|-|Moncton Wildcats (QMJHL)|CHI|
D|
*Ryan Lindgren*
|11-FEB-98|6'0|203|L|Minnesota Golden Gophers|NCAA|-|Brandon Wheat Kings (WHL)|BOS|
D|
*Luke Martin*
|20-SEP-98|6'2|209|R|Michigan Wolverines|NCAA|-|Belleville Bulls (OHL)|2017|

_*Goalies*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|CHL Rights|NHL Rights
G|
*Jake Oettinger*
|18-DEC-98|6'4|206|L|Boston University Terriers|NCAA|-|Portland Winterhawks (WHL)|2017|
G|
*Joseph Woll*
|12-JUL-98|6'3|201|L|Boston College Eagles|NCAA|-|Oshawa Generals (OHL)|TOR|

*1999*

_*Forwards*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|CHL Rights|NHL Rights
F|
*Evan Barratt*
|18-FEB-99|5'11|187|L|NTDP U18|USHL|Penn State|Flint Firebirds (OHL)|2017|
F|
*Sasha Chmelevski*
|09-JUN-99|5'11|188|R|Ottawa 67's|OHL|-|-|2017|
F|
*Joey Cassetti*
|28-FEB-99|6'3|187|L|NTDP U18|USHL|Boston College|Spokane Chiefs (WHL)|2017|
F|
*Sean Dhooghe*
|09-MAR-99|5'3|138|R|NTDP U18|USHL|Wisconsin|London Knights (OHL)|2017|
F|
*Logan Hutsko*
|11-FEB-99|5'9|173|R|NTDP U18|USHL|Boston College|Peterborough Petes (OHL)|2017|
F|
*Vanya Lodnia*
|31-AUG-99|5'10|175|R|Erie Otters|OHL|-|-|2017|
F|
*Brannon McManus*
|05-JUL-99|5'9|182|R|Omaha Lancers|USHL|Minnesota|Portland Winterhawks (WHL)|2017|
F|
*Grant Mismash*
|19-FEB-99|6'0|184|L|NTDP U18|USHL|North Dakota|Red Deer Rebels (WHL)|2017|
F|
*Josh Norris*
|05-MAY-99|6'1|192|L|NTDP U18|USHL|Michigan|-|Niagara Icedogs (OHL)|2017|
F|
*Michael Pastujov*
|23-AUG-99|6'0|192|L|NTDP U18|USHL|Michigan|Saginaw Spirit (OHL)|2017|
F|
*Ryan Poehling*
|03-JAN-99|6'2|183|L|St. Cloud State|NCAA|-|Undrafted (WHL)|2017|
F|
*Scott Reedy*
|04-APR-99|6'1|202|R|NTDP U18|USHL|Minnesota|Portland Winterhawks (WHL)|2017|
F|
*Graham Slaggert*
|06-APR-99|5'11|184|L|NTDP U18|USHL|Notre Dame|Undrafted (OHL)|2017|
F|
*Brady Tkachuk*
|16-SEP-99|6'2|194|L|NTDP U18|USHL|Boston University|London Knights (OHL)|2018|
F|
*Jake Tortora*
|25-JUL-99|5'7|162|R|NTDP U18|USHL|Boston College|Barrie Colts (OHL)|2017|

_*Defense*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|CHL Rights|NHL Rights
D|
*Matt Anderson*
|11-APR-99|5'11|170|L|Holy Family|USHS (MN)|Minnesota-Duluth|Everett Silvertips (WHL)|2017|
D|
*Mikey Anderson*
|25-MAY-99|6'0|196|L|Waterloo Blackhawks|USHL|Minnesota-Duluth|Brandon Wheat Kings (WHL)|2017|
D|
*David Farrance*
|23-JUN-99|5'11|187|L|NTDP U18|USHL|Boston University|Guelph Storm (OHL)|2017|
D|
*Max Gildon*
|07-MAY-99|6'3|188|L|NTDP U18|USHL|Wisconsin|Vancouver Giants (WHL)|2017|
D|
*Quinn Hughes*
|14-OCT-99|5'9|167|L|NTDP U18|USHL|Michigan|Sarnia Sting (OHL)|2018|
D|
*Josh Maniscalco*
|17-FEB-99|6'1|200|R|NTDP U18|USHL|Uncommitted|North Bay Battalion (OHL)|2017|
D|
*Tommy Miller*
|06-MAR-99|6'2|177|R|NTDP U18|USHL|Michigan State|Ottawa 67's (OHL)|2017|
D|
*Reilly Walsh*
|21-APR-99|6'0|175|R|Chicago Steel|USHL|Harvard|Val-d'Or Foreurs (QMJHL)|2017|

_*Goalies*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|CHL Rights|NHL Rights
G|
*Keith Petruzelli*
|09-FEB-99|6'5|179|L|Muskegon Lumberjacks|USHL|Quinnipiac|Moncton Wildcats (QMJHL)|2017|
G|
*Cayden Primeau*
|11-AUG-99|6'3|177|L|Lincoln Stars|USHL|Northeastern|Mississauga Steelheads (OHL)|2017|
G|
*Adam Scheel*
|01-MAY-99|6'3|189|L|NTDP U18|USHL|Notre Dame|Kitchener Rangers (OHL)|2017|
​


----------



## William H Bonney

*2000*

_*Forwards*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|CHL Rights|NHL Rights
F|
*Jack Deboer*
|17-AUG-00|6'2|179|R|NTDP U17|USHL|Boston University|Oshawa Generals (OHL)|2018
F|
*Joel Farabee*
|25-FEB-00|5'11|147|L|NTDP U17|USHL|Boston University|Flint Firebirds (OHL)|2018|
F|
*Patrick Giles*
|03-JAN-00|6'4|186|R|NTDP U17|USHL|Boston College|Sarnia Sting (OHL)|2018|
F|
*Blade Jenkins*
|11-AUG-00|6'0|173|L|NTDP U17|USHL|Michigan|Saginaw Spirit (OHL)|2018
F|
*Erik Middendorf*
|11-JUL-00|6'0|173|L|NTDP U17|USHL|Uncommitted|Moose Jaw Warrios (WHL)|2018
F|
*Jaxon Nelson*
|30-MAR-00|6'4|208|R|Sioux Falls Stampede|USHL|Minnesota|Tri-City Americans (WHL)|2018
F|
*Jake Pivonka*
|28-FEB-00|5'11|189|L|NTDP U17|USHL|Notre Dame|Hamilton Bulldogs (OHL)|2018
F|
*Ryan Savage*
|31-MAR-00|5'10|176|R|Honeybaked|Midget Minor|Miami (OH) University|Everett Silvertips (WHL)|2018
F|
*Oliver Wahlstrom*
|13-JUN-00|6'1|198|R|NTDP U17|USHL|Harvard|Cape Breton Screaming Eagles (QMJHL)|2018
F|
*T.J. Walsh*
|29-APR-00|5'8|169|L|Cedar Rapids Roughriders|USHL|Boston College|Moncton Wildcats(QMJHL)|2018
F|
*Tyler Weiss*
|03-JAN-00|5'10|140|L|NTDP U17|USHL|Boston University|Sarnia Sting (OHL)|2018
F|
*Jake Wise*
|28-FEB-00|5'10|185|L|NTDP U17|USHL|Boston University|Halifax Mooseheads (QMJHL)|2018

_*Defense*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|CHL Rights|NHL Rights
D|
*Ben Brinkman*
|--00|6'1|174|L|Edina|USHS (MN)|Minnesota|Undrafted (WHL)|2018|
D|
*Ty Emberson*
|23-MAY-00|6'0|192|R|NTDP U17|USHL|Wisconsin|Sudbury Wolves (OHL)|2018|
D|
*Jace Foskey*
|01-JUN-00|6'1|171|R|Tri-City Storm|USHL|Uncommitted|Red Deer Rebels (WHL)|2018|
D|
*D.J. King*
|07-AUG-00|6'3|222|L|NTDP U17|USHL|Uncommitted|Hamilton Bulldogs (OHL)|2018|
D|
*Christian Krygier*
|05-MAY-00|6'2|178|L|Lincoln Stars|USHL|Wisconsin|London Knights (OHL)|2018|
D|
*K'Andre Miller*
|21-JAN-00|6'3|192|L|NTDP U17|USHL|Wisconsin|Saskatoon Blades (WHL)|2018
D|
*Mattias Samuelsson*
|14-MAR-00|6'3|206|L|NTDP U17|USHL|Michigan|Sarnia Sting (OHL)|2018|
D|
*Jacob Semik*
|10-MAR-00|6'0|154|L|Dubuque Fighting Saints|USHL|Michigan|Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds (OHL)|2018|
D|
*Brady Smith*
|16-AUG-00|5'8|160|R|Chicago Mission|Midget Minor|Wisconsin|Niagara Ice Dogs (OHL)|2018|
D|
*Bode Wilde*
|24-JAN-00|6'2|193|R|NTDP U17|USHL|Harvard|Saginaw Spirit (OHL)|2018|


_*Goalies*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|CHL Rights|NHL Rights
G|
*Drew DeRidder*
|01-MAY-00|5'10|150|L|Oakland Jr. Grizzlies|Midget Major|Michigan St.|Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds (OHL)|2018
G|
*Keegan Karki*
|25-FEB-00|6'4|218|L|NTDP U17|USHL|University of North Dakota|Portland Winterhawks (WHL)|2018
G|
*Ryan Ullan*
|29-JUL-00|6'1|187|L|NTDP U17|USHL|Uncommitted|Undrafted (WHL)|2018


*2001*

_*Forwards*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|CHL Rights|NHL Rights
F|
*John Beecher*
|05-APR-01|6'2|170|L|Salisbury|US Prep (CT)|Uncommitted|2017 Draft (OHL)|2019
F|
*John Farinacci*
|14-FEB-01|5'11|165|R|Shattuck St. Mary's|Midget Minor|Harvard|2017 Draft (OHL)|2019
F|
*Sean Farrell*
|02-NOV-01|5'8|145|L|St. Marks|US Prep (MA)|Harvard|2017 Draft (QMJHL)|2020
F|
*Jack Hale*
|19-MAY-01|5'9|168|L|Minneapolis High|US-HS (MN)|Uncommitted|Spokane Chiefs (WHL)|2019
F|
*Jack Hughes*
|--01|-|-|L|Mississauga Rebels|Midget Minor|Uncommitted|2017 Draft (OHL)|2019
F|
*Robert Mastrosimone*
|24-JAN-01|5'9|145|L|Shattuck St. Mary's|Midget Minor|Boston University|2017 Draft (OHL)|2019
F|
*Patrick Moynihan*
|23-JAN-01|5'10|150|R|Nobles|US Prep (MA)|Boston College|2017 Draft (QMJHL)|2019
F|
*Nik Norman*
|08-MAR-01|5'9|155|L|Shattuck St. Mary's|Midget Minor|Uncommitted|Saskatoon Blades (WHL)|2019
F|
*Grant Silianoff*
|04-JAN-01|5'10|15|L|Shattuck St. Mary's|Midget Minor|Notre Dame|Saskatoon Blades (WHL)|2019
F|
*Luke Toporowski*
|12-APR-01|5'10|162|L|Chicago Mission|Midget Minor|Uncommitted|Spokane Chiefs (WHL)|2019
F|
*Danny Weight*
|02-MAY-01|6'0|170|L|P.A.L. Jr. Islanders|Midget Minor|Uncommitted|2017 Draft (OHL)|2019
F|
*Trevor Zegras*
|20-MAR-01|5'9|140|L|Avon Old Farms|US Prep (CT)|Boston University|2017 Draft (QMJHL)|2019


_*Defense*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|CHL Rights|NHL Rights
D|
*Nic Belpedio*
|09-OCT-01|5'9|165|L|Culver Military Academy|Midget Minor|Uncommitted|2017 Draft (OHL)|2020
D|
*Spencer Cox*
|07-FEB-01|6'0|165|L|Culver Military Academy|Midget Minor|Miami (OH) University|2017 Draft (OHL)|2019
D|
*Braden Doyle*
|24-AUG-01|5'10|146|L|Lawrence Academy|US Prep (MA)|Boston University|2017 Draft (QMJHL)|2019
D|
*Drew Helleson*
|26-MAR-01|6'1|165|R|Shattuck St. Mary's|Midget Minor|Boston College|Undrafted (WHL)|2019
D|
*Case McCarthy*
|09-JAN-01|6'1|187|R|Buffalo Jr. Sabres|Midget Minor|Boston University|2017 Draft (OHL)|2019
D|
*Evan Orr*
|09-JAN-01|5'9|165|L|Little Caesars|Midget Minor|Uncommitted|2017 Draft (OHL)|2019
D|
*Jayden Struble*
|09-AUG-01|5'11|170|L|Nobles|US Prep (MA)|Uncommitted|2017 Draft (QMJHL)|2019
D|
*Marshall Warren*
|20-APR-01|5'11|154|L|North Jersey Avalance|Midget Minor|Harvard|2017 Draft (OHL)|2019
D|
*Hunter Weiss*
|29-MAR-01|6'2|188|L|Chicago Mission|Midget Minor|Notre Dame|2017 Draft (OHL)|2019
D|
*Cam York*
|05-JAN-01|5'11|155|L|Shattuck St. Mary's|Midget Major|Boston College|Red Deer Rebels (WHL)|2019

_*Goalies*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|CHL Rights|NHL Rights
G|
*Mack Guzda*
|01-JAN-01|6'4|195|L|Honeybaked|Midget Minor|Uncommitted|2017 Draft (OHL)|2019
G|
*Spencer Knight*
|19-APR-01|6'4|168|L|Avon Old Farms|US Prep (CT)|Boston College|2017 Draft (QMJHL)|2019
G|
*Derek Mullahy*
|20-MAR-01|6'0|162|L|Shattuck St. Mary's|Midget Minor|Uncommitted|2017 Draft (QMJHL)|2019
G|
*Joe Sharib*
| - -01|5'11|175|L|Cushing|US Prep (MA)|Uncommitted|2017 Draft (QMJHL)|2019



*2002*

_*Forwards*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|CHL Rights|NHL Rights
F|
*Aidan Cobb*
|05-MAR-02|-|-|L|Westchester Express|Bantam Major|Uncommitted|2018 Draft (QMJHL)|2020
F|
*Antonio Stranges*
|05-FEB-02|5'9|150|L|Little Caesars|Midget Minor|Uncommitted|2018 Draft (OHL)|2020
F|
*Wyatt Schingoethe*
|03-AUG-02|5'11|160|-|Chicago Mission|Bantam Major|Notre Dame|2018 Draft (OHL)|2020
F|
*Patrick Schmiedlin*
|21-AUG-02|-|-|-|Chicago Fury|Bantam Major|Uncommitted|2018 Draft (OHL)|2020


_*Defense*_


Pos.|Name|DOB|H.|lbs.|L/R|Team|League|College Commitment|CHL Rights|NHL Rights
D|
*Stephen Davis*
| - -02|-|-|R|TPH Thunder|Bantam Major|Boston College|2018 Draft (QMJHL)|2020
D|
*Gerard Keane*
|30-JAN-02|5'9|145|R|Chicago Mission|Bantam Major|Uncommitted|2018 Draft (OHL)|2020

​


----------



## orangeandblack

Some odd choices. Vinni Lettieri, not sure why he is even in consideration. Same with Hayden and Malone, neither had great seasons in a lower level conference. They love Dominic Turgeon too, rather see Bittner there instead. Jury is still out on McCarron, but I think he will have a good year coming up

Not having Hanifin there, and having Brandon Carlo is very bizarre. Clint Lewis and Scott Savage, not sure about these two either. Both passed up in last years draft. Savage was decent for BC last season, but wasn't he their 5/6? I know Glover didn't have the best U18s, but Id like to see him in the mix. Would have liked to have seen Aaron Haydon and Blake Seibenaler there too.


----------



## Woodhouse

Continuing from the last thread, where the 2014 NJEC roster was recently announced. Also, here's the NHL.com article on that: U.S. looking for high-compete players for 2015 WJC.


----------



## William H Bonney

Woodhouse said:


> Continuing from the last thread, where the 2014 NJEC roster was recently announced. Also, here's the NHL.com article on that: U.S. looking for high-compete players for 2015 WJC.




Thanks for carrying over the opening posts. I really appreciate that!


----------



## Woodhouse

William H Bonney said:


> Thanks for carrying over the opening posts. I really appreciate that!



Why let them go to waste, right? No problem.


----------



## Mickey the mouse

Billy,

Exactly what are those lists of individual birth years for ?


----------



## William H Bonney

My thoughts on the NJEC Camp Roster:


The defensive choices were both good and bad. I was happy to see they shied away from guys (Ausmus, Thompson) I thought would get invites (based on NTDP history and having been there last year) that likely didn't deserve them and stood no chance at the team. But conversely they invited guys that were head scratchers as well, namely Collins, Lewis, and Savage. I don't get see anything that USAH sees in Collins, at all. I imagine he'll get eaten alive at this camp. That said, I can understand one of Collins/Lewis to compete for the defensive d-man, shutdown role as a #6/7, but both? Savage had a nice rebound year with BC but his numbers are a bit overstated for how he played in my opinion. That, combined with having been demoted from the U18s two years ago to miss the IIHF U18 Championships and I'm surprised he's here. I understand the aversion to DeAngelo - his supposed character issues are well documented and he plays an extremely high risk game - but I would have still liked to see him get the chance here. 

I wasn't surprised Hanifin didn't get an invite because USAH has seemed to intentionally not invite underagers in the last few years, despite many that were deserving. It's only surprising to me that Hanifin wasn't invited just because Matthews was. That's no knock on Matthews who looks every bit the part of top flight NHL prospect but the forward group is very, very strong this year and while the defensive group has nice depth, it's missing the superstar type d-man that Hanifin will likely end up being for this team anyway. The conspiracy theory about a mass exodus from the NTDP because of feelings of injustice towards a potential Matthews preference seem extremely far fetched to me. I don't have any inside info one way or the other but I don't see any smoke to support the fire yet. To me, there's only two reasonable explanations at this point: 1) USAH made a stupid decision. Seems pretty likely; 2) USAH and/or Hanifin would rather he play in the Hlinka than this camp.

No huge gripes about the forward selections. USAH seems to see a lot more in Turgeon than I have as they've selected him to multiple teams now and I'm not sure Lettieri deserves to be there but they're both likely competing for 4th line roles anyway. I still would have rather seen Bittner, Bailey, or Lodge over them though. An extremely deep forward group to choose from nonetheless.

Strong goalie group. 

Overall it should be a much better camp than last year's for Team USA. That doesn't mean USAH didn't screw up some choices as they (or any hockey federation) always do but I'm still excited to follow along.


----------



## William H Bonney

Mickey the mouse said:


> Billy,
> 
> Exactly what are those lists of individual birth years for ?




Just prospects of note or up and coming prospects to keep an eye on in the future with links to their stats and some general info on them. By no means an exhaustive list but I try to update when worth prospects make their marks.


----------



## Mickey the mouse

William H Bonney said:


> Just prospects of note or up and coming prospects to keep an eye on in the future with links to their stats and some general info on them. By no means an exhaustive list but I try to update when worth prospects make their marks.




Thank you ! 

Appreciate your work.


----------



## Rabid Ranger

I still think Hanifin makes the team when it's all said and done.


----------



## Bonin21

William H Bonney said:


> I'll start to update the opening posts with updated info, hyperlinks to the player's stats for the season, etc. here soon. If you see any errors, players that would be good additions, additional relevant info, etc. please let me know.



Scott Reedy committed to Minnesota


----------



## wings5

I see two 99 born Russians are ripping it up with Belle Tire, Alexander "Sasha" Chmelevski and Vanya Lodnia. Are they expected to represent USA?


----------



## William H Bonney

wings5 said:


> I see two 99 born Russians are ripping it up with Belle Tire, Alexander "Sasha" Chmelevski and Vanya Lodnia. Are they expected to represent USA?




They were both born and raised in California. Their parents are originally from Ukraine so I'm not sure if they even have Russian citizenship. Either way, unless they're planning to move to Russia their only choice is Team USA.


----------



## cagney

USA Hockey announced that Keegan Howdeshell and Matthew Hellickson have committed to the NTDP U17 team for next season. I'd guess there's a spot for one or two more forwards.


----------



## orangeandblack

cagney said:


> USA Hockey announced that Keegan Howdeshell and Matthew Hellickson have committed to the NTDP U17 team for next season. I'd guess there's a spot for one or two more forwards.




Logan Brown for a year? Im really surprised they didn't look at Dante Palecco more.


----------



## Blue Liner

orangeandblack said:


> Logan Brown for a year? Im really surprised they didn't look at Dante Palecco more.




I have to think with his dad taking over in Ottawa his odds of going the OHL route are much stronger now. Time will tell.

EDIT: Per Neate Sager on Twitter:

Neate Sager ‏@neatebuzzthenet 3m

Jeff Brown says Logan Brown will come to #ohl but not in @Ottawa67sHockey. #ohl


----------



## AlexanderTheGood

Just out of curiosity, any reason Caleb Jones was left off your list?


----------



## showtime8

Just an update on going through your list. 

Michael Davies (D - St. Louis) has committed to Ohio State.


----------



## William H Bonney

AlexanderTheGood said:


> Just out of curiosity, any reason Caleb Jones was left off your list?




It's not meant to be exhaustive. He should have a more prominent role with the NTDP this year I would imagine.



showtime8 said:


> Just an update on going through your list.
> 
> Michael Davies (D - St. Louis) has committed to Ohio State.




Updated - thanks!


----------



## smalt021

*USA Select 17 Rosters*

Black
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Spenser Young	D	Brentwood, N.H.
7	Ryan Zuhlsdorf	D	Edina, Minn.
4	Joseph Matthews	D	Columbia, Ill.
5	John Layton	D	Peabody, Mass.
6	Evan Bell	D	Livonia, Mich.
9	Eric MacAdams	F	Salem, Mass.
8	Nikita Anistratov	F	Raleigh, N.C.
10	Connor Moynihan	F	Windham, N.H.
18	JC MacLean	F	Basking Ridge, N.J.
11	Mason Kohn	F	Davie, Fla.
12	Tarek Baker	F	Verona, Wis.
14	Reid Pietila	F	Houghton, Mich.
15	Michael Graham	F	Eden Prairie, Minn.
16	Matthew Damico	F	Hamburg, N.Y.
17	Robert Jackson III	F	Alameda, Calif.
1	Nicholas Vilardo	G	Clarence, N.Y.
30	Grant Valentine	G	Medina, Ohio

Columbia
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Zacarey Herrmann	D	Lancaster, N.Y.
7	Michael Davies	D	Kirkwood, Mo.
3	Troy Henley	D	Paulsboro, N.J.
4	Zakery Galambos	D	Walnut Creek, Calif.
5	Jack Kelly	D	Keller, Texas
6	Tyler Brown	D	East Olympia, Wash.
9	Cole Stewart	F	Atlanta, Ga.
8	Matt Creamer	F	Warwick, RI
10	Jacob Coleman	F	Moon Twp., Penn.
18	John Giatrelis	F	Mashpee, Mass.
11	Christian Cakebread	F	Gilbert, Ariz.
12	Alexander Debrincat	F	Farmington Hills, Mich.
14	Jason Dhooghe	F	Aurora, Ill.
15	Brody Stevens	F	Ann Arbor, Mich.
16	Christiano Versich	F	Saint Paul, Minn.
17	Brendan Miller	F	North Tonawanda, N.Y.
1	Ryan Glander	G	Campbell Hall, N.Y.
30	Kris Oldham	G	Anchorage, Alaska

Forest
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Nicholas Skaluba	D	Whispering Pines, N.C.
7	Ben Finkelstein	D	South Burlington, Vt.
3	Matthew Doran	D	Des Moines, Iowa
4	Austin Rook	D	Shrewsbury, Mass.
5	Vasili Kolias	D	Schaumburg, Ill.
6	Michael Bevilacqua	D	Hamburg, N.Y.
8	Walker Duehr	F	Sioux Falls, S.D.
9	John McDermott	F	Darien, Conn.
18	Bailey Conger	F	Boise, Idaho
11	Van Barr	F	Independence, Mo.
12	Colin Theisen	F	Monroe, Mich.
14	Nicholas Altmann	F	Duluth, Minn.
15	Harrison Oates	F	Williamsville, N.Y.
16	Jake Durflinger	F	Walnut Creek, Calif.
17	Robert Hampton	F	Middletown, N.J.
1	Elijah Harris	G	Haverhill, Mass.
30	Ryan Larkin	G	Clarkston, Mich.

Gold
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Chaz Switzer	D	Muskegon, Mich.
7	Jake Levin	D	Mequon, Wis.
3	Nathaniel Kallen	D	San Diego, Calif.
4	Matt Goodman	D	Huntsville, Ala.
5	Keoni Texeira	D	Fontana, Calif.
6	Jack Hale	D	Dublin, Ohio
9	Jarett Mari	F	Fargo, N.D.
10	Coale Norris	F	Oxford, Mich.
18	Thomas Novak	F	River Falls, Wis.
11	Kobe Roth	F	Warroad, Minn.
12	Collin Rutherford	F	Tonawanda, N.Y.
14	Callahan Burke	F	Boxborough, Mass.
15	Devin Moore	F	Hampstead, N.H.
16	Shane Sellar	F	Carlisle, Penn.
17	Troy Terry	F	Highlands Ranch, Colo.
1	Conor O'Brien	G	Pinellas Park, Fla.
30	Zachary Driscoll	G	Apple Valley, Minn.

Grey
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Grant Gabriele	D	Brighton, Mich.
7	Alex Stevens	D	Plymouth, Minn.
3	Anthony Stillwell	D	Green Bay, Wis.
4	Jacob Olson	D	Woodbury, Minn.
5	David Adams	D	San Ramon, Calif.
6	Alex Bates	D	Lone Tree, Colo.
9	George Sennott	F	Winthrop, Mass.
8	Carson Gicewicz	F	Orchard Park, N.Y.
10	Jake Pappalardo	F	Salem, N.H.
18	Nicholas Swaney	F	Lakeville, Minn.
11	Ryan Walker	F	Spotswood, N.J.
12	Carson Meyer	F	Powell, Ohio
14	Austin Alger	F	Livonia, Mich.
15	Alexander Overhardt	F	Cherry Hills Village, Colo.
16	Sam McCormick	F	Depere, Wis.
17	David Keefer	F	Howell, Mich.
1	Samuel Coleman	G	Brandon, Fla.
30	Evan Sarthou	G	Black Diamond, Wash.

Kelly
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Michael Ryan	D	Atlanta, Ga.
7	Tye Ausmus	D	East Grand Forks, Minn.
3	Connor Dahlman	D	Stamford, Conn.
4	Connor Moore	D	*******, Ga.
5	Bryce Hatten	D	Granger, In.
6	Zachary Osburn	D	Plymouth, Mich.
8	Tanner Laczynski	F	Shorewood, Ill.
9	Lucas Morgan	F	Brighton, Mich.
17	Brent Gates	F	Grand Rapids, Mich.
10	Matthew Freytag	F	Wayzata, Minn.
11	John Griffin (Walpole)	F	Walpole, Mass.
12	John Anderson	F	Hermiston, Ore.
14	Grant Jozefek	F	Chester, N.J.
15	August Von Ungern-Sternberg	F	Eagle, Idaho
16	Cole Paskus	F	Madison, Wis.
1	Ryan Bednard	G	Macomb, Mich.
30	Aaron Fanti	G	Lancaster, N.Y.

Orange
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Lucas Jaycox	D	Warroad, Minn.
7	Jack Ahcan	D	Savage, Minn.
3	Bo Hanson	D	Boise, Idaho
4	Adam Parsells	D	Wausau, Wis.
5	Joseph Cecconi	D	Youngstown, N.Y.
6	Brandon Crawley	D	Glen Rock, N.J.
9	Erik Foley	F	Mansfield, Mass.
8	Max Zimmer	F	Medina, Minn.
10	Tanner Schachle	F	Wasilla, Alaska
18	Gordon Green	F	Ann Arbor, Mich.
11	Taggart Corriveau	F	Newington, Conn.
12	Joseph Crawford	F	Alpharetta, Ga.
14	Karch Bachman	F	Wolcottville, In.
15	Samuel Miletic	F	Bloomfield Hills, Mich.
16	Matt Filipe	F	Lynnfield, Mass.
17	Ty Pelton-Byce	F	Verona, Wis.
1	Kristofer Carlson	G	Centennial, Colo.
30	Jordan White	G	Windsor, Calif.

Red
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Tyler Sensky	D	Canton, Mich.
7	Brendan Demler	D	Lebanon, Ohio
3	Wyatt Aamodt	D	Duluth, Minn.
4	John Marino	D	North Easton, Mass.
5	Michael Ufberg	D	Richboro, Penn.
6	Tory Dello	D	Crystal Lake, Ill.
9	Ken Mclean	F	New Rochelle, N.Y.
8	Brock Boeser	F	Burnsville, Minn.
10	Kevin Conley	F	Wausau, Wis.
18	AJ Vanderbeck	F	Monument, Colo.
11	Dennis Yan	F	Ann Arbor, Mich.
12	Peter Tufto	F	Chaska, Minn.
14	Michael Brown	F	Worcester, Mass.
15	Colton Fletcher	F	Wasilla, Alaska
16	Lucas Michaud	F	South Portland, Maine
17	Chase Pearson	F	Alpharetta, Ga.
1	Jared Dempsey	G	Grosse Pointe Farms, Mich.
30	Vaughan Ahrens	G	Maple Grove, Minn.

Royal
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Patrick Oleary	D	Norfolk, Mass.
7	Dominic Dockery	D	Lockport, N.Y.
3	Steven Ruggiero	D	Kings Park, N.Y.
4	Brendan O'Reilly	D	Southlake, Texas
5	Blake Wareham	D	Park Ridge, Ill.
6	Jason Krych	D	Champlin, Minn.
8	Ronald Hein	F	Chelsea, Mich.
9	William Garin	F	Mound, Minn.
17	Jonathan Murrell	F	Shelby Township, Mich.
10	Dalton Hunter	F	Greensburg, Penn.
11	Alec Mehr	F	Irvine, Calif.
12	Donovan Ott	F	Lebanon, Penn.
14	Ryan Smith	F	Roanoke, Va.
15	David Cotton	F	Parker, Texas
16	Jacob Henderson	F	St. Louis, Mo.
1	Payton Porter	G	Houlton, Maine
30	Tyler Parsons	G	Chesterfield, Mich.

White
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Douglas Blaisdell	D	Dearborn Heights, Mich.
7	Zach Wilkie	D	Villa Park, Ill.
3	Ryan Shea	D	Milton, Mass.
4	Austin Dittenhafer	D	Pequea, Penn.
5	Brady Ferner	D	Dakota Dunes, S.D.
6	Willy Doremus	D	Aspen, Colo.
9	Hunter Luhmann	F	White River Junction, Vt.
8	Gage Mackie	F	Anchorage, Alaska
10	Cameron Smith F	Arlington, Va.
18	Troy Conzo	F	Nesconset, N.Y.
11	Kole Sherwood	F	New Albany, Ohio
12	Cameron Askew	F	South Boston, Mass.
14	Luke Stevens	F	Duxbury, Mass.
15	Collin Peters	F	Sheboygan, Wis.
16	Ryan Moore	F	Troy, Mich.
17	Koby Bender	F	Esko, Minn.
1	Matthew Jurusik	G	La Grange, Ill.
30	Elliot Gerth	G	Bourbonnais, Ill.


----------



## Paxon

Just out of curiosity, are any of those WNY-born Select 17 players (all but a couple of the NYers) notable prospects?


----------



## Rogie21

'98 power forward Kieffer Bellows, Edina HS, has committed to BU joining Clayton Keller, Hank Crone and Johnny McDermott in the Terriers' 2016 recruit class.


----------



## cagney

No Hanifin, Werenski or Kirwan on the rosters so that means they likely won't be at the Hlinka tournament. Dennis Yan is there though so perhaps that confirms the rumors of him leaving the NTDP.

This year's Hlinka squad doesn't seem like it'll have too many great prospects on it.



Rob Paxon said:


> Just out of curiosity, are any of those WNY-born Select 17 players (all but a couple of the NYers) notable prospects?




The only New Yorker I've seen discussed from this group is Steven Ruggiero but he's from Long Island.


----------



## usascout1

cagney said:


> No Hanifin, Werenski or Kirwan on the rosters so that means they likely won't be at the Hlinka tournament. Dennis Yan is there though so perhaps that confirms the rumors of him leaving the NTDP.
> 
> This year's Hlinka squad doesn't seem like it'll have too many great prospects on it.
> 
> 
> 
> The only New Yorker I've seen discussed from this group is Steven Ruggiero but he's from Long Island.




I have heard mixed reports on Yan leaving the NTDP, several sources have confirmed that he has been pursuing other avenues. He may not be the only forward looking to leave, although nothing confirmed on that front yet.


----------



## usascout1

Rogie21 said:


> '98 power forward Kieffer Bellows, Edina HS, has committed to BU joining Clayton Keller, Hank Crone and Johnny McDermott in the Terriers' 2016 recruit class.




Very good player with lots of potential, looks like a strong recruiting class is shaping up for BU.


----------



## The Rabid One

Robby Jackson ('97) is an SCSU commit.


----------



## Woodhouse

Rob Paxon said:


> Just out of curiosity, are any of those WNY-born Select 17 players (all but a couple of the NYers) notable prospects?



Quickly skimming through the names, Joseph Cecconi of Youngstown is probably the best WNY'er on that list. He played with the Jr. Sabres before Muskegon and is committed to Michigan for 2016-17. RHD.


----------



## razor ray

Here is The Hockey Writers Top 210 list for the 2014 Draft. Below is the break down of countries and ranking of the US Born Players:

78 Canadians
70 International
62 Americans


16	Milano, Sonny
19	Larkin, Dylan
31	Tuch, Alex
32	Schmaltz, Nick
33	DeAngelo, Anthony
34	Dougherty, Jack
37	MacInnis, Ryan
38	Donato, Ryan
40	De Leo, Chase
47	Demko, Thatcher
54	Jacobs, Joshua
54	Glover, Jack
62	Siebenaler, Blake
63	MacLeod, John
66	Nedeljkovic, Alex
68	Collins, Ryan
75	Snuggerud, Luc
78	Magyar, Nick
80	Chatham, Connor
82	Bayreuther, Gavin
89	Kuhlman, Karson
90	Eiserman, Shane
91	Starrett, Beau
93	Dvorak, Christian
94	Haydon, Aaron
97	Gendron, Miles
100	Berkovitz, Matthew
107	Llewellyn, Darby
113	Iverson, Keegan
119	Schoenborn, Alex
124	Poganski, Austin
125	Turgeon, Dominic
127	Halladay, Logan
128	Dudek, Joey
132	Hitchcock, Ryan
135	Bjork, Anders
137	Belpedio, Louis
140	Bird, Tyler
143	Wolff, Nick
149	Joshua, Dakota
150	Iacopelli, Matheson
160	Malone, Seamus
163	Piccinich, JJ
164	Carpenter, Robert
167	Minney, Edwin
169	Gersich, Shane
170	Willman, Max
174	Labanc, Kevin
179	Wesley, Josh
181	Halverson, Brandon
183	Perry, Chase
186	Nanne, Tyler
188	Sheehy, Tyler
189	Spinner, Steven
190	Slattery, Mitchell
192	Yakimowicz, Chandler
192	Weyrick, Blake
193	Mantha, Ryan
196	Wegwerth, Joe
199	Phelps, Chase
200	Angello, Anthony
210 Clarke, Blake

http://thehockeywriters.com/2014-nhl-draft-rankings-the-next-ones-final-top-210/


----------



## usascout1

Interesting and well done article on 2014, 2015, 2016 draft eligible prospects - http://overtheboards.net/scout-quotes-2014-15-16-nhl-draft/


----------



## The Sweetness

usascout1 said:


> Interesting and well done article on 2014, 2015, 2016 draft eligible prospects - http://overtheboards.net/scout-quotes-2014-15-16-nhl-draft/



brilliant, thanks!


----------



## William H Bonney

I think all 5 Americans drafted in the 1st round landed in pretty ideal situations. I'm still not sure why Milano was never higher rated although I saw a report that he was #6 on at least one team's board. I think he'll end up as one of the stars of this draft.


----------



## cagney

I'm pretty happy with the way things went in the first round. I think all five players have exciting upside and were taken in places and by teams that confirm that.

Going into the season I thought Milano, Larkin and Tuch were good players that were very likely to go in the second round with some potential to rise. To see all three of them have such solid seasons was a very nice surprise and they all impressed me this year.

It was also very nice to see teams take DeAngelo and Schmaltz where they did despite the question marks around them. I was worried they'd both drop like rocks but seeing them both get a vote of confidence makes me more optimistic about them. They both have huge upside.


----------



## OttawaRoughRiderFan*

William H Bonney said:


> I think all 5 Americans drafted in the 1st round landed in pretty ideal situations. *I'm still not sure why Milano was never higher rated although I saw a report that he was #6 on at least one team's board.* I think he'll end up as one of the stars of this draft.




As much as the USDP helps the player's development, it hurts how teams see them on an individual basis - the players excel but they excel on an allstar team. Rightly or wrongly, teams attribute their achievements to the quality of their teammates as apposed to their own abilities and it hurts them in the draft.


----------



## Rabid Ranger

Good draft for the U.S. 16 players selected in the first two rounds and close to 70 overall.


----------



## SanDogBrewin

http://www.usahockey.com/news_article/show/398925?referrer_id=752796

"Sixty-five Americans were chosen in this weekend’s 2014 NHL Entry Draft. Not since 1991 (67) have more U.S.-born players been selected in a single draft."

Wow and very cool!


----------



## AmericanDream

solid draft overall for the US.

like was said above, love the 5 first rounders and the upside they all have.

almost had 6 first rounders if N.J took who they should have (Lemieux), but overall solid draft with a lot of solid players spread throughout the draft...


I noticed on NHL.com that Dom Turgeon and Austin Carroll were listed as Canadian so not sure how accurate the overall count is as both represent the US but if they are counted as not in the US draft numbers, they need to be...

now on to the 2015 draft which could be the best draft for the US possibly ever...


----------



## AmericanDream

another monster 2nd round for the US...seems to be the norm when we don't have big numbers in the first round.

pretty weird that all 5 of the US kids picked in round one where taken at pick #20 or earlier...most times it is the opposite and we get more later first round picks.


----------



## WeissFC

AmericanDream said:


> solid draft overall for the US.
> 
> like was said above, love the 5 first rounders and the upside they all have.
> 
> almost had 6 first rounders if N.J took who they should have (Lemieux), but overall solid draft with a lot of solid players spread throughout the draft...
> 
> 
> I noticed on NHL.com that Dom Turgeon and Austin Carroll were listed as Canadian so not sure how accurate the overall count is as both represent the US but if they are counted as not in the US draft numbers, they need to be...
> 
> now on to the 2015 draft which could be the best draft for the US possibly ever...




Along the same lines as Turgeon and Carroll, Lemiuex is a dual but represented Canada at the (non-IIHF binding) Ivan Hlinka.


----------



## William H Bonney

KevyD said:


> As much as the USDP helps the player's development, it hurts how teams see them on an individual basis - the players excel but they excel on an allstar team. Rightly or wrongly, teams attribute their achievements to the quality of their teammates as apposed to their own abilities and it hurts them in the draft.




That definitely could play at part and playing with Eichel (and to a lesser extent Tuch) probably factored in too. While Milano played on an "all-star" team, it's not like they're playing in the EJHL or anything. The USHL is a tough league and the NTDP sometimes struggles there because the age differences between their team and the others really does make a difference. 

I'm not a big believer that draft position is that big of a concern though and I think he ended up in a really great situation with Columbus anyway. He was obviously highly regarded but I think he was still underrated. His size is fine, he's feisty, his hands are unreal, very good passer and shooter, good skater, has produced everywhere he's been. Sure, he needs to get better defensively and hold the puck less but that's true of every player of his ilk at this age. I think folks will look back on Milano in a few years and say, "Man, how did Columbus get him there?" much like we do for the 2003 draft with guys like Parise, Getzlaf, Kesler, Richards, and Perry.


----------



## OttawaRoughRiderFan*

William H Bonney said:


> That definitely could play at part and playing with Eichel (and to a lesser extent Tuch) probably factored in too. While Milano played on an "all-star" team, it's not like they're playing in the EJHL or anything. The USHL is a tough league and the NTDP sometimes struggles there because the age differences between their team and the others really does make a difference.
> 
> I'm not a big believer that draft position is that big of a concern though and I think he ended up in a really great situation with Columbus anyway. He was obviously highly regarded but I think he was still underrated. His size is fine, he's feisty, his hands are unreal, very good passer and shooter, good skater, has produced everywhere he's been. Sure, he needs to get better defensively and hold the puck less but that's true of every player of his ilk at this age. I think folks will look back on Milano in a few years and say, "Man, how did Columbus get him there?" much like we do for the 2003 draft with guys like Parise, Getzlaf, Kesler, Richards, and Perry.




Fair enough. I am sure you have seen far more of the kid than I have. You are also fair/objective in your assessments (which I appreciate), so...


----------



## William H Bonney

KevyD said:


> Fair enough. I am sure you have seen far more of the kid than I have. You are also fair/objective in your assessments (which I appreciate), so...




Your guess is as valid as mine. I could end up wrong on Milano. I'm a big fan of his game though.


----------



## AmericanDream

WeissFC said:


> Along the same lines as Turgeon and Carroll, Lemiuex is a dual but represented Canada at the (non-IIHF binding) Ivan Hlinka.




absolutely. same with Audette as he was shown from the US as well but does not represent them. Just wondering how accurate this is.


----------



## smalt021

*USA Select 16 Rosters*

Black
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Cole Hults	D	Stoughton, Wis.
3	Zachary Berzolla	D	Howell, N.J.
4	Paul Raby	D	Ponte Vedra Beach, Fla.
5	Bryant Gunn	D	Carmel, In.
6	Brett Callahan	D	Westmont, Ill.
7	Brendan Graham	D	Schoolcraft, Mich.
9	Eric Esposito	F	West Haven, Conn.
8	Evan Wisocky	F	Paramus, N.J.
10	Brandon Puricelli	F	Ellisvillle, Mo.
18	Dylan Strahan	F	Hermosa Beach, Calif.
12	Jon Russell	F	Traverse City, Mich.
14	Brady Tatro	F	Bemidji, Minn.
15	Sam Sternschein	F	Syosset, N.Y.
16	Ty Amonte	F	Norwell, Mass.
17	Trey Bagwell	F	Tempe, Ariz.
11	Ethen Frank	F	Papillion, Neb.
1	Stephen Dhillon	G	Buffalo, N.Y.
30	Drew Scites	G	Warren, Mich.

Royal
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Ryan Bogan	D	Brick, N.J.
3	Andrew Peeke	D	Parkland, Fla.
4	Ethan Roswell	D	Paradise Valley, Ariz.
5	Alec Mahalak	D	Monroe, Mich.
6	Harmon Sorensen	D	Plymouth, Minn.
7	Alex Sheehy	D	North Salem, N.Y.
9	Lukas Dow	F	Duluth, Minn.
8	Mitchell Mattson	F	Grand Rapids, Minn.
10	Matthew Koopman	F	Marblehead, Mass.
17	Michael Maloney	F	Mchenry, Ill.
12	Marcus Dickerson	F	West Deptford, N.J.
14	John Hoey	F	Fairfield, Conn.
15	Eugene Bentley	F	Solon, Ohio
16	Collin Adams	F	Brighton, Mich.
16	Henry Crone	F	Cedar Hill, Texas
11	Justin Dixson	F	Sunnyvale, Calif.
1	Brandon Bussi	G	Sound Beach, N.Y.
30	Dayton Rasmussen	G	Eden Prairie, Minn.

Kelly
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Matt Eccles	D	Syracuse, N.Y.
3	Cameron Dineen	D	Toms River, N.J.
4	Alex Olschewske	D	Ashburn, Va.
5	Grant Ellenson	D	West Fargo, N.D.
6	Derek Daschke	D	Troy, Mich.
7	Tristan Moss	D	Plymouth, Minn.
9	Riley Tufte	F	Ham Lake, Minn.
8	James 'Keenan' Suthers	F	Macomb, Mich.
10	Jordan Robert	F	Massena, N.Y.
18	Trenton Bliss	F	Appleton, Wis.
12	Zachary Walker	F	Boise, Idaho
14	Ben Lown	F	Newport Coast, Calif.
15	Liam Murphy	F	Killingworth, Conn.
16	Brendan Walkom	F Moon Twp, Penn.
17	Grant Cruikshank	F	Delafield, Wis.
11	Christian O'Neill	F	Westwood, Mass.
1	Eric Schuch	G	Holland, Mich.
30	Ryan Edquist	G	Lakeville, Minn.

Columbia
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Todd Kiilunen	D	Brighton, Mich.
3	Davis Bunz	D	Middleton, Wis.
4	Luke McInnis	D	Hingham, Mass.
5	Alexander Lindstrom	D	Boise, Idaho
6	Dennis Cesana	D	North Providence, RI
7	Carver Watson	D	Appleton, Wis.
9	Nicholas Blachman	F	Aventura, Fla.
8	Alexander Drobot	F	Churchville, Penn.
10	Steven Ipri	F	Broadview Heights, Ohio
18	Jack Gates	F	Oceanside, Calif.
12	Willaim Knierman	F	Skokie, Ill.
14	John Vincent	F	Middleton, Wis.
15	Mitchell Lewandowski	F	Clarkston, Mich.
16	Zachary Risteau	F	Lakeville, Minn.
17	Kaden Pickering	F	Madrid, N.Y.
11	Max Johnson	F	Lakeville, Minn.
1	Tristin Kuehn	G	Brookings, S.D.
30	Sean Dickson	G	Millbrae, Calif.

Forest
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Brendan Less	D	Kinnelon, N.J.
3	Adam Karashik	D	Ridgefield, Conn.
4	Andrew Quetell	D	Cleveland Hts., Ohio
5	Mitch Eliot	D	Grosse Pointe, Mich.
6	Nicholas McKeeby	D	Brighton, Mich.
7	Dalton Gally	D	New Braunfels, Texas
9	Henry Enebak	F	Prior Lake, Minn.
8	David Cohen	F	Boca Raton, Fla.
10	Alex Truscott	F	Draper, Utah
18	Samuel Field	F	Tenafly, N.J.
12	Cole Koepke	F	Hermantown, Minn.
14	Chris Grando	F	Islip, N.Y.
15	Michael Fahie	F	Pembroke, Mass.
16	Ty Pochipinski	F	Colorado Springs, Colo.
17	Hunter Alden	F	Walla Walla, Wash.
11	Nicholas Alfieri	F	Buffalo, N.Y.
1	Zachary Laramie	G	Andover, Mass.
30	Owen Zdunski	G	Brentwood, Tenn.

Orange
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Ian Risser	D	Powell, Ohio
3	Egan Wolford	D	San Jose, Calif.
4	Cole Thompson	D	Devils Lake, N.D.
5	Buddy Mrowka	D	Duxbury, Mass.
6	Andrew Troy	D	Ithaca, N.Y.
7	Ty Farmer	D	Ofallon, Mo.
9	John Leonard	F	Amherst, Mass.
8	John Wojciechowski	F	Larchmont, N.Y.
10	Cameron Donaldson	F	Mckinney, Texas
18	Ashton Altmann	F	Duluth, Minn.
12	Patrick Harper	F	New Canaan, Conn.
14	Kyle Moore	F	Indian Trail, N.C.
15	Cole Gallant	F	Dover, Fla.
16	Ethan Stahlhuth	F	St. Louis, Mo.
17	Paul Washe	F	Clarkston, Mich.
11	Anthony Delgaizo	F	Basking Ridge, N.J.
1	Jacob Acton	G	Livermore, Calif.
30	Ryan Keane	G	Coppell, Texas

Red
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Michael Underwood	D	Bloomfield Hills, Mich.
3	Scott Perunovich	D	Hibbing, Minn.
4	Ben Gleason	D	Ortonville, Mich.
5	Jake Ryczek	D	Ludlow, Mass.
6	Carter Long	D	Yorktown, Va.
7	Callan Foote	D	Englewood, Colo.
9	Dominic Mersch	F	Park Ridge, Ill.
8	Matthew Jakubowski	F	Lancaster, N.Y.
10	Cameron Orchard	F	Dorr, Mich.
18	Paul Maust	F	Butler, Penn.
12	Logan Drevitch	F	Middleboro, Mass.
14	Trystan Isenhour	F	Loveland, Colo.
15	Brandon Bergado	F	San Jose, Calif.
16	Joey Kubachka	F	Downingtown, Penn.
17	Mateusz-Matt Gosiewski	F	Wilton, Conn.
11	Kieffer Bellows	F	Edina, Minn.
1	Liam Moore	G	Syracuse, N.Y.
30	Jeremy Swayman	G	Anchorage, Alaska

Grey
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Billy Overby	D	Fairfield, Conn.
3	Brendan Bushy	D	Thief River Falls, Minn.
4	Matthew Kiersted	D	Elk River, Minn.
5	Alec Semandel	D	Waunakee, Wis.
6	Ryan Ashe	D	Longmeadow, Mass.
7	Rourke Russell	D	Long Beach, Calif.
9	Nicholas Leeseberg	F	Parker, Colo.
8	Christopher Berger	F	Williamsville, N.Y.
10	Nolan Walker	F	Anchorage, Alaska
18	Garrett Wait	F	Edina, Minn.
12	Timmy Gettinger	F	North Olmsted, Ohio
14	Jamie Armstrong	F	
15	Joshua Dunne	F	Ofallon, Mo.
16	Jack Kopacka	F	Metamora, Mich.
17	Luke Cowan	F	Fenton, Mich.
11	Jake Walker	F	Marietta, Ga.
1	Peter Negron	G	Mahwah, N.J.
30	Karl Zodda	G	Lehi, Utah

Gold
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Casey Staum	D	Falcon Heights, Minn.
3	Austin Michael Osmanski	D	East Aurora, N.Y.
4	Colin McCabe	D	Pembroke, Mass.
5	Simon Butala	D	Downingtown, Penn.
6	Garrett Foster	D	Saugus, Calif.
7	Ryan Bederka	D	Brighton, Mich.
9	Joseph Watson	F	South Lyon, Mich.
8	Jacob Nielsen	F	New Berlin, Wis.
10	Mark Senden	F	Medina, Minn.
18	Kailer Yamamoto	F	Spokane, Wash.
12	Richard Murphy	F	Needham, Mass.
14	Max Gerlach	F	Flower Mound, Texas
15	William Steele	F	Colchester, Vt.
16	Jake Friedman	F	Parkland, Fla.
17	Colton Kruse	F	Brookings, S.D.
11	Kevin O'Neil	F	Cohoes, N.Y.
1	Cole Weaver	G	Champlin, Minn.
30	Eric Dop	G	Lewis Center, Ohio

White
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
2	Brian Hurley	D	Dellwood, Minn.
3	Samuel Rossini	D	Inver Grove Heights, Minn.
4	Alexander Green	D	Chicago, Ill.
5	Eric Jeremiah	D	Hanover, Mass.
6	Chad Sasaki	D	Cypress, Calif.
7	Anea Ferrario	D	Ogden, Utah
9	Dante Palecco	F	Whippany, N.J.
8	Brian Hawkinson	F	Aurora, Colo.
10	Nicolas Flanders	F	Davie, Fla.
18	Derek Osik	F	Shrewsbury, Mass.
12	John Deroche	F	Lynnfield, Mass.
14	Hugh Mcging	F	Chicago, Ill.
15	Austin Grzenia	F	Macomb, Mich.
16	Ben Meyers	F	Delano, Minn.
17	Justin Cmunt	F	East Amherst, N.Y.
11	Aiden Beck	F	Coraopolis, Penn.
1	Alex Camarre	G	North Tonawanda, N.Y.
30	Nic Sorgio	G	West Hartford, Conn.


----------



## hockey38

Anybody have a scouting report on Tage Thompson - late addition to the red team and has 5 pts in 4 games. 

All I can find is he is son of former Isles asst coach Brent Thompson and will be playing at Salisbury next year. 

Thx


----------



## tealhockey

hockey38 said:


> Anybody have a scouting report on Tage Thompson - late addition to the red team and has 5 pts in 4 games.
> 
> All I can find is he is son of former Isles asst coach Brent Thompson and will be playing at Salisbury next year.
> 
> Thx




We included a report on Tage here, alongside 20 of the other top scorers from player dev camp.

A right-shot center who is a natural with the puck (though doesn't have sonny milano quality hands), Tage is our #25 uncommitted player in the country at present. He's a lanky, 6'1 center with a lot of room to grow into his body who is strong on draws and skilled with the puck. He was out much of this U16 season with injury and playing U16 on LI in that league was not actually great exposure when he _was_ playing, but his numbers speak for themselves - well over a goal/pt per game I believe because he's very good at using his teammates and making strong offensive plays. With a build like him and the fact that he was approaching dominance as a late-1997, it appears there is a huge ceiling on him. He is also the son of an AHL head coach in Bridgeport's (NYI) Brent Thompson (http://islanderspointblank.com/islanders/brent-thompson-will-coach-bridgeport-sound-tigers/). 

Younger brother Tyce is a 99 I believe and will be one to keep an eye on as well. Tage will be playing at Salisbury prep this year, they were probably the best HS team in the country this past season


----------



## goon

NCAA Hockey Well Represented in the 2014 Draft


----------



## orangeandblack

USA Select U18 roster announced;

http://www.usahockey.com/page/show/1272700-roster

Notable omissions off the top of my head are Askew, Texeira, and Henley.

Also, are Logan Brown and Jake Chychrun not at U16 Development Camp? Not a good sign.


----------



## Rabid Ranger

orangeandblack said:


> USA Select U18 roster announced;
> 
> http://www.usahockey.com/page/show/1272700-roster
> 
> Notable omissions off the top of my head are Askew, Texeira, and Henley.
> 
> Also, are Logan Brown and Jake Chychrun not at U16 Development Camp? Not a good sign.




They were invited to Hockey Canada's U17 camp.


----------



## Bologna 1

from taking in most of the select 17 camp, here are some US players i think are worth keeping an eye on this season:

F Connor Moynihan (Halifax, QMJHL)
F Mason Kohn (Kitchener, OHL)
F Tarek Baker (Des Moines, USHL)
F Robby Jackson (Chicago, USHL)
D Troy Henley (Ottawa 67's, OHL)
F Alexander Debrincat (Erie Otters, OHL)
D Keoni Texeira (Portland, OHL)
F Troy Terry (Lincoln, USHL)
F Tom Novak (Waterloo, USHL)
D Grant Gabriele (USNTDP U18)
F Alex Overhardt (Green Bay, USHL)
F Tanner Laczynski (Chicago, USHL)
D Joseph Cecconi (Muskegon, USHL)
F Brock Boeser (Waterloo, USHL)
F Dennis Yan (Shawinigan, QMJHL?)
D Douglas Blaisdell (Kitchener, OHL)
D Zach Wilkie (Niagara, OHL)
F Cameron Askew (Moncton, QMJHL)
F Ryan Moore (Windsor, OHL)


----------



## Joe Zanussi

Any insights on who are the strongest players on the Hlinka team? Thank you in advance.


----------



## sk84fun_dc

edit: deleted because posted in wrong thread on phone, sorry


----------



## smalt021

*Select 15 Rosters*

Gold, Orange, Navy rosters not posted yet.

Black
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
1	Dominik Vlaha	G	Snohomish, Wash.
2	Jeremy Gabriele	D	Scottsdale, Ariz.
3	Brayden Lange	D	Moon Township, Penn.
4	Fletcher Fineman	D	Lake Worth, Fla.
5	Logan Britt D	Crystal Lake, Ill.
6	Matthew AndersonD	Shakopee, Minn.
7	Jack Rathbone	D	West Roxbury, Mass.
8	Jay Feiwell F	Carmel, Ind.
9	Alexander Chmelevski	F	Northville, Mich.
10	Jacob Tortora	F	Victor, N.Y.
11	Michael Pastujov	F	Bradenton, Fla.
12	Samuel Morton	F	Lafayette, Colo.
14	Charlie Dovorany	F	Wausau, Wis.
15	Ryan Sandelin	F	Hermantown, Minn.
16	Ian Mccollum	F	Hendersonville, Tenn.
17	Matthew Allen	F	Smithfield, R.I.
18	Tommy Klans	F	Lakeville, Minn.
30	David Tomeo	G	West Caldwell, N.J.

Red
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
1	Cayden Primeau	G	Voorhees, N.J.
2	Graham Lillibridge	D	Geneva, Ill.
3	Ben Pirko D	Arlington, Va.
4	Devon Fields	D	Detroit, Mich.
5	Tyler Inamoto	D	Lake Barrington, Ill.
6	Jack Harris D	Prior Lake, Minn.
7	Logan Scarlotta	D	Gansevoort, N.Y.
8	Brannon McManus	F	Newport Beach, Calif.
9	Cameron Olstad	F	Grand Forks, N.D.
10	Evan Barratt	F	Morrisville, Penn.
11	Ian Murphy F	Braintree, Mass.
12	Michael Outzen	F	Littleton, Colo.
14	Hayden Rowan	F	Pemberville, Ohio
15	Alexander Lycett	F	Trenton, Mich.
16	Nicholas Keroack	F	Marblehead, Mass.
17	Matthew Guerra	F	Sanford, Fla.
18	Isaac Johnson	F	Andover, Minn.
30	Kamm Cassidy	G	Lake Placid, N.Y.

Kelly
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
1	Mark Laken G	Kenosha, Wis.
2	Brian Scoville	D	Agawam, Mass.
3	Anthony ScanzusoD	Lancaster, N.Y.
4	Zachary Hart	D	Rochester, Mich.
5	Julian Kislin D	Manalapan, N.J.
6	Ryan Wilson D	San Diego, Calif.
7	John St. Ivany	D	Manhattan Beach, Calif.
8	Jay O'Brien F	Hingham, Mass.
9	Trevor Gilliland	F	Butler, Penn.
10	Matthew Fawcett F	Lincoln, R.I.
11	Cameron Hausinger F	Anchorage, Alaska
12	Matthew Gasuik	F	Hamburg, N.Y.
14	Brian King F	Golden, Colo.
15	Andrew Andary	F	Macomb, Mich.
16	Kyler Yeo F	Woodbury, Minn.
17	Ryan Poehling	F	Lakeville, Minn.
18	Kamil Sadlocha	F	Carpentersville, Ill.
30	Eric Green G	Easton, Conn.

Forest
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
1	Ryan Bischel	G	Medina, Minn.
2	Hunter Lellig	D	Davenport, Iowa
3	Jack Summers	D	Livonia, Mich.
4	James Long D	St. Louis, Mo.
5	Max Gildon D	Plano, Texas
6	Christopher TroubaD	Auburn Hills, Mich.
7	Matthew Boren	D	Devils Lake, N.D.
8	Harrison Craffey	F	Williamsville, N.Y.
9	Connor McMenaminF	Collegeville, Penn.
10	Robert Herrman	F	Poway, Calif.
11	Tyce Thompson	F	Oyster Bay, N.Y.
12	Tyler Gratton	F	Pottstown, Penn.
14	Timothy Kent	F	Parkland, Fla.
15	Ethan Kimball	F	Holden, Mass.
16	Derek Contessa	F	Freehold, N.J.
17	Benjamin CopelandF	Edina, Minn.
18	Joseph Paige	F	Nashua, N.H.
30	Joe Dragonjac	G	Beaver Falls, Penn.

Purple
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
1	Tyler Haywood	G	Shelton, Conn.
2	Tom Craft D	Hamden, Conn.
3	Matthew Stokes	D	Brighton, Mich.
4	Nicholas Hale	D	Cary, N.C.
5	Anthony Demeo	D	Port Washington, N.Y.
6	Dominic Vidoli	D	Strongsville, Ohio
7	Michael Callahan	D	Franklin, Mass.
8	Mark Kastelic	F	Phoenix, Ariz.
9	Grant Mismash	F	Edina, Minn.
10	Brady Tkachuk	F	St. Louis, Mo.
11	Kyle MacLean	F	Basking Ridge, N.J.
12	Nolan Sullivan	F	Eden Prairie, Minn.
14	Andy Nedeljkovic	F	Canton, Mich.
15	Cam Burke F	Boxborough, Mass.
16	Cole Coskey	F	Zion, Ill
17	Jack Lippis F	Mission Viejo, Calif.
18	Matt Cassidy	F	Medford, N.J.
30	Dylan St Cyr G	Northville, Mich.

White
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
1	Nickolas Donofrio	G	Ypsilanti, Mich.
2	David Farrance	D	Victor, N.Y.
3	Bryce Queary	D	Dublin, Ohio
4	Alec Freyberger	D	Ashburn, Va.
5	Benjamin Jones	D	Imperial, Mo.
6	Jayson Dobay	D	Weymouth, Mass.
7	Nate Knoepke	D	Farmington, Minn.
8	Steven AgriogianisF	Florham Park, N.J.
9	Joseph Cassetti	F	Pleasanton, Calif.
10	Brock Caufield	F	Mosinee, Wis.
11	Chase Brand	F	Nevis, Minn.
12	Riley Prattson	F	Tolland, Conn.
14	Logan Hutsko	F	North Caldwell, N.J.
15	Tate Steffan	F	Grand Forks, N.D.
16	Joshua Norris	F	Oxford, Mich.
17	Erik Urbank F	Orchard Park, N.Y.
18	Bobby Defriest Jr.	F	Coral Springs, Fla.
30	Kyle Keyser G	Coral Springs, Fla

Royal
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
1	Erik Gordon G	Duluth, Ga.
2	Daniel Petrick	D	Wilbraham, Mass.
3	Nikolai Lyssogor	D	Denver, Colo.
4	Cameron Babiak	D	Saline, Mich.
5	Michael SchumacherD	Bismarck, N.D.
6	Mike Anderson	D	Roseville, Minn.
7	Colin Felix D	Audubon, N.J.
8	Jackson Pierson	F	Zionsville, Ind.
9	Mick Messner	F	Madison, Wis.
10	Josef Glamos	F	Baldwinsville, N.Y.
11	Cade Robinson	F	Jackson, Mich.
12	Jack Greenberg	F	Long Grove, Ill.
14	Ethan Mesler	F	Westminster, Colo
15	Marko ReifenbergerF	Hasting, Minn.
16	Jerry Harding	F	Canton, Mass.
17	Christian Lesueur	F	Greenwich, Conn.
18	Andranik ArmstrongF	Alexandria, Va.
30	Justin Stotz G	Lancaster, N.Y.

Grey
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
1	Ryan Hoff G	Brockton, Mass.
2	Connor Kucharski	D	Solon, Ohio
3	Josh Maniscalco	D	Perkiomenville, Penn.
4	Joey Keane D	Homer Glen, Ill.
5	Bobby Trivigno	D	Setauket, N.Y.
6	Nolan Lavallee	D	Kensington, N.H.
7	Brenden Eng Tow	D	Nashville, Tenn.
8	Casey Rhodes	F	Huntington Beach, Calif.
9	Gabriel Wahl	F	Omane, Neb.
10	Scotty Osani	F	Valley Stream, N.Y.
11	Craig Needham	F	Medford, Mass.
12	Dustin Manz	F	Vanderbilt, Mich.
14	Logan Cockerill	F	Brighton, Mich.
15	Graham Slaggert	F	South Bend, Ind.
16	Kyle Kawamura	F	Franklin, Tenn.
17	Alex Mella F	Stamford, Conn.
18	Samuel Walker	F	Edina, Minn.
30	John Begley G	Mahtomedi, Minn.

Blue
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
1	Mitchell Gibson	G	Phoenixville, Penn.
2	Drew Hunter	D	Livonia, Mich.
3	Andrew HachmeisterD	Mars, Penn.
4	Gunnar Stadem	D	Wasilla, Alaska
5	Joshua Ess D	Burnsville, Minn.
6	Ty Schafer D	Clark, N.J.
7	Daniel Smith	D	Lancaster, N.Y.
8	Marc McLaughlin	F	N Billerica, Mass.
9	Christopher Garbe	F	Miller Place, N.Y.
10	Carson Dimoff	F	Scottsdale, Ariz.
11	Cole Guttman	F	Northridge, Calif.
12	Dylan Mills F	Cottage Grove, Minn.
14	Cooper Haar	F	Huntington Beach, Calif.
15	Jack Nisbet F	Scituate, Mass.
16	Joshua Sanchez	F	Potsdam, N.Y.
17	Jordan Steinmetz	F	Chippewa Falls, Wis.
18	Riley Johnson	F	Raleigh, N.C.
30	Evan Fear G	Winnetka, Ill.


----------



## dwanmaster*

smalt021 said:


> Gold, Orange, Navy rosters not posted yet.
> 
> 16	Kyler Yeo F	Woodbury, Minn.




Mike Yeo's kid


----------



## Joe Zanussi

Anybody know anything about Cam Burke? I used to know the family and wondering what his prospects are. Thx.


----------



## smalt021

smalt021 said:


> Black
> #	Name	Pos	Hometown
> 1	Dominik Vlaha	G	Snohomish, Wash.
> 2	Jeremy Gabriele	D	Scottsdale, Ariz.
> 3	Brayden Lange	D	Moon Township, Penn.
> 4	Fletcher Fineman	D	Lake Worth, Fla.
> 5	Logan Britt D	Crystal Lake, Ill.
> 6	Matthew AndersonD	Shakopee, Minn.
> 7	Jack Rathbone	D	West Roxbury, Mass.
> 8	Jay Feiwell F	Carmel, Ind.
> 9	Alexander Chmelevski	F	Northville, Mich.
> 10	Jacob Tortora	F	Victor, N.Y.
> 11	Michael Pastujov	F	Bradenton, Fla.
> 12	Samuel Morton	F	Lafayette, Colo.
> 14	Charlie Dovorany	F	Wausau, Wis.
> 15	Ryan Sandelin	F	Hermantown, Minn.
> 16	Ian Mccollum	F	Hendersonville, Tenn.
> 17	Matthew Allen	F	Smithfield, R.I.
> 18	Tommy Klans	F	Lakeville, Minn.
> 30	David Tomeo	G	West Caldwell, N.J.
> 
> Red
> #	Name	Pos	Hometown
> 1	Cayden Primeau	G	Voorhees, N.J.
> 2	Graham Lillibridge	D	Geneva, Ill.
> 3	Ben Pirko D	Arlington, Va.
> 4	Devon Fields	D	Detroit, Mich.
> 5	Tyler Inamoto	D	Lake Barrington, Ill.
> 6	Jack Harris D	Prior Lake, Minn.
> 7	Logan Scarlotta	D	Gansevoort, N.Y.
> 8	Brannon McManus	F	Newport Beach, Calif.
> 9	Cameron Olstad	F	Grand Forks, N.D.
> 10	Evan Barratt	F	Morrisville, Penn.
> 11	Ian Murphy F	Braintree, Mass.
> 12	Michael Outzen	F	Littleton, Colo.
> 14	Hayden Rowan	F	Pemberville, Ohio
> 15	Alexander Lycett	F	Trenton, Mich.
> 16	Nicholas Keroack	F	Marblehead, Mass.
> 17	Matthew Guerra	F	Sanford, Fla.
> 18	Isaac Johnson	F	Andover, Minn.
> 30	Kamm Cassidy	G	Lake Placid, N.Y.
> 
> Kelly
> #	Name	Pos	Hometown
> 1	Mark Laken G	Kenosha, Wis.
> 2	Brian Scoville	D	Agawam, Mass.
> 3	Anthony ScanzusoD	Lancaster, N.Y.
> 4	Zachary Hart	D	Rochester, Mich.
> 5	Julian Kislin D	Manalapan, N.J.
> 6	Ryan Wilson D	San Diego, Calif.
> 7	John St. Ivany	D	Manhattan Beach, Calif.
> 8	Jay O'Brien F	Hingham, Mass.
> 9	Trevor Gilliland	F	Butler, Penn.
> 10	Matthew Fawcett F	Lincoln, R.I.
> 11	Cameron Hausinger F	Anchorage, Alaska
> 12	Matthew Gasuik	F	Hamburg, N.Y.
> 14	Brian King F	Golden, Colo.
> 15	Andrew Andary	F	Macomb, Mich.
> 16	Kyler Yeo F	Woodbury, Minn.
> 17	Ryan Poehling	F	Lakeville, Minn.
> 18	Kamil Sadlocha	F	Carpentersville, Ill.
> 30	Eric Green G	Easton, Conn.
> 
> Forest
> #	Name	Pos	Hometown
> 1	Ryan Bischel	G	Medina, Minn.
> 2	Hunter Lellig	D	Davenport, Iowa
> 3	Jack Summers	D	Livonia, Mich.
> 4	James Long D	St. Louis, Mo.
> 5	Max Gildon D	Plano, Texas
> 6	Christopher TroubaD	Auburn Hills, Mich.
> 7	Matthew Boren	D	Devils Lake, N.D.
> 8	Harrison Craffey	F	Williamsville, N.Y.
> 9	Connor McMenaminF	Collegeville, Penn.
> 10	Robert Herrman	F	Poway, Calif.
> 11	Tyce Thompson	F	Oyster Bay, N.Y.
> 12	Tyler Gratton	F	Pottstown, Penn.
> 14	Timothy Kent	F	Parkland, Fla.
> 15	Ethan Kimball	F	Holden, Mass.
> 16	Derek Contessa	F	Freehold, N.J.
> 17	Benjamin CopelandF	Edina, Minn.
> 18	Joseph Paige	F	Nashua, N.H.
> 30	Joe Dragonjac	G	Beaver Falls, Penn.
> 
> Purple
> #	Name	Pos	Hometown
> 1	Tyler Haywood	G	Shelton, Conn.
> 2	Tom Craft D	Hamden, Conn.
> 3	Matthew Stokes	D	Brighton, Mich.
> 4	Nicholas Hale	D	Cary, N.C.
> 5	Anthony Demeo	D	Port Washington, N.Y.
> 6	Dominic Vidoli	D	Strongsville, Ohio
> 7	Michael Callahan	D	Franklin, Mass.
> 8	Mark Kastelic	F	Phoenix, Ariz.
> 9	Grant Mismash	F	Edina, Minn.
> 10	Brady Tkachuk	F	St. Louis, Mo.
> 11	Kyle MacLean	F	Basking Ridge, N.J.
> 12	Nolan Sullivan	F	Eden Prairie, Minn.
> 14	Andy Nedeljkovic	F	Canton, Mich.
> 15	Cam Burke F	Boxborough, Mass.
> 16	Cole Coskey	F	Zion, Ill
> 17	Jack Lippis F	Mission Viejo, Calif.
> 18	Matt Cassidy	F	Medford, N.J.
> 30	Dylan St Cyr G	Northville, Mich.
> 
> White
> #	Name	Pos	Hometown
> 1	Nickolas Donofrio	G	Ypsilanti, Mich.
> 2	David Farrance	D	Victor, N.Y.
> 3	Bryce Queary	D	Dublin, Ohio
> 4	Alec Freyberger	D	Ashburn, Va.
> 5	Benjamin Jones	D	Imperial, Mo.
> 6	Jayson Dobay	D	Weymouth, Mass.
> 7	Nate Knoepke	D	Farmington, Minn.
> 8	Steven AgriogianisF	Florham Park, N.J.
> 9	Joseph Cassetti	F	Pleasanton, Calif.
> 10	Brock Caufield	F	Mosinee, Wis.
> 11	Chase Brand	F	Nevis, Minn.
> 12	Riley Prattson	F	Tolland, Conn.
> 14	Logan Hutsko	F	North Caldwell, N.J.
> 15	Tate Steffan	F	Grand Forks, N.D.
> 16	Joshua Norris	F	Oxford, Mich.
> 17	Erik Urbank F	Orchard Park, N.Y.
> 18	Bobby Defriest Jr.	F	Coral Springs, Fla.
> 30	Kyle Keyser G	Coral Springs, Fla
> 
> Royal
> #	Name	Pos	Hometown
> 1	Erik Gordon G	Duluth, Ga.
> 2	Daniel Petrick	D	Wilbraham, Mass.
> 3	Nikolai Lyssogor	D	Denver, Colo.
> 4	Cameron Babiak	D	Saline, Mich.
> 5	Michael SchumacherD	Bismarck, N.D.
> 6	Mike Anderson	D	Roseville, Minn.
> 7	Colin Felix D	Audubon, N.J.
> 8	Jackson Pierson	F	Zionsville, Ind.
> 9	Mick Messner	F	Madison, Wis.
> 10	Josef Glamos	F	Baldwinsville, N.Y.
> 11	Cade Robinson	F	Jackson, Mich.
> 12	Jack Greenberg	F	Long Grove, Ill.
> 14	Ethan Mesler	F	Westminster, Colo
> 15	Marko ReifenbergerF	Hasting, Minn.
> 16	Jerry Harding	F	Canton, Mass.
> 17	Christian Lesueur	F	Greenwich, Conn.
> 18	Andranik ArmstrongF	Alexandria, Va.
> 30	Justin Stotz G	Lancaster, N.Y.
> 
> Grey
> #	Name	Pos	Hometown
> 1	Ryan Hoff G	Brockton, Mass.
> 2	Connor Kucharski	D	Solon, Ohio
> 3	Josh Maniscalco	D	Perkiomenville, Penn.
> 4	Joey Keane D	Homer Glen, Ill.
> 5	Bobby Trivigno	D	Setauket, N.Y.
> 6	Nolan Lavallee	D	Kensington, N.H.
> 7	Brenden Eng Tow	D	Nashville, Tenn.
> 8	Casey Rhodes	F	Huntington Beach, Calif.
> 9	Gabriel Wahl	F	Omane, Neb.
> 10	Scotty Osani	F	Valley Stream, N.Y.
> 11	Craig Needham	F	Medford, Mass.
> 12	Dustin Manz	F	Vanderbilt, Mich.
> 14	Logan Cockerill	F	Brighton, Mich.
> 15	Graham Slaggert	F	South Bend, Ind.
> 16	Kyle Kawamura	F	Franklin, Tenn.
> 17	Alex Mella F	Stamford, Conn.
> 18	Samuel Walker	F	Edina, Minn.
> 30	John Begley G	Mahtomedi, Minn.
> 
> Blue
> #	Name	Pos	Hometown
> 1	Mitchell Gibson	G	Phoenixville, Penn.
> 2	Drew Hunter	D	Livonia, Mich.
> 3	Andrew HachmeisterD	Mars, Penn.
> 4	Gunnar Stadem	D	Wasilla, Alaska
> 5	Joshua Ess D	Burnsville, Minn.
> 6	Ty Schafer D	Clark, N.J.
> 7	Daniel Smith	D	Lancaster, N.Y.
> 8	Marc McLaughlin	F	N Billerica, Mass.
> 9	Christopher Garbe	F	Miller Place, N.Y.
> 10	Carson Dimoff	F	Scottsdale, Ariz.
> 11	Cole Guttman	F	Northridge, Calif.
> 12	Dylan Mills F	Cottage Grove, Minn.
> 14	Cooper Haar	F	Huntington Beach, Calif.
> 15	Jack Nisbet F	Scituate, Mass.
> 16	Joshua Sanchez	F	Potsdam, N.Y.
> 17	Jordan Steinmetz	F	Chippewa Falls, Wis.
> 18	Riley Johnson	F	Raleigh, N.C.
> 30	Evan Fear G	Winnetka, Ill.




Gold
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
1	Alex Jones G	Scottsdale, Ariz.
2	Philip Kemp D	Greenwich, Conn.
3	Sean Keohan	D	Milton, Mass.
4	Nicolo Rubino	D	San Jose, Calif.
5	Hugh Anderson	D	Green Bay, Wis.
6	Carson Kosobud	D	Moorhead, Minn.
7	Erik Nilsson D	Grand Rapids, Mich.
8	Jake Gricius F	Colorado Springs, Colo.
9	Dylan Seitz F	Eden, N.Y.
10	Scott Reedy	F	Prior Lake, Minn.
11	Ivan Lodnia F	Novi, Mich.
12	Nicholas Lachaine	F	Lakeville, Conn.
14	Jonathan Bendorf	F	Yardville, N.J.
15	Drew Magyar	F	Mentor, Ohio
16	Michael Muschitiello	F	St. James, N.Y.
17	Thomas Altounian	F	Lake Forest, Ill.
18	Jacob McGrew	F	Orange, Calif.

Orange
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
1	Ethan Middendorf	G	Scottsdale, Ariz.
2	Cameron Ward	D	San Jose, Calif.
4	Ben Mirageas	D	Newburyport, Mass.
5	Marc Delgaizo	D	Basking Ridge, N.J.
6	Bryce Dolan D	Barrington, R.I.
7	Connor Mayer	D	Champlin, Minn.
8	Jordan Seyfert	F	Annville, Penn.
9	Baker Shore F	Cherry Hills Village, Colo.
10	Patrick Smyth	F	Toledo, Ohio
11	Thomas SamuelsenF	Williston, Vt.
12	Baron Thompson	F	Lakeville, Minn.
14	Peter Johnson	F	Dalton, Mnn.
15	Sean Dhooghe	F	Aurora, Ill.
16	Kieran Ogle F	Mt Juliet, Tenn.
17	Robert Welsher	F	Grosse Pointe Farms, Mich.
18	Nolan Moyle F	Briarcliff Manor, N.Y.
30	Adam Scheel	G	Lakewood, Ohio

Navy
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
1	Shane Brancato	G	Lake Villa, Ill.
2	Thomas Miller	D	West Bloomfield, Mich.
3	Colby Bukes D	Littleton, Colo.
4	Hunter Cook	D	Phoenix, Ariz.
5	Kelton Hatcher	D	Haddonfield, N.J.
6	Adam Johnson	D	West Point, N.Y.
7	Reilly Walsh D	Andover, N.H.
8	Connor Scahill	F	Clyde, Mich.
9	Robert Beniers III	F	Hingham, Mass.
10	Benjamin Perkins	F	Barrington, Ill.
11	Liam Walsh F	Bridgeville, Penn.
12	Grant Johnson	F	Grand Forks, N.D.
14	Austin Pratt F	Lakeville, Minn.
15	Ethan Destefani	F	Bedford, N.H.
16	Julian Detmer	F	Washingotn, D.C.
18	Joseph Berg F	Plano, Texas
30	William Girard IV	G	Boca Raton, Fla.


----------



## Woodhouse

And yes, some of those surnames should be familiar, as in the sons of Derian Hatcher, John MacLean, Keith Primeau, Keith Tkachuk, Mike Yeo and brothers of Nick Magyar, Alex Nedeljkovic, Jacob Trouba to name a few.


----------



## herbst20

Joe Zanussi said:


> Anybody know anything about Cam Burke? I used to know the family and wondering what his prospects are. Thx.





He was in Cedar Rapids (USHL) camp this summer. He fits the same mold of his brother Cal except with a left handed stick. He did not look out of place going against much older kids in camp. Good vision/ speed with an extremely accurate shot.


----------



## Joe Zanussi

herbst20 said:


> He was in Cedar Rapids (USHL) camp this summer. He fits the same mold of his brother Cal except with a left handed stick. He did not look out of place going against much older kids in camp. Good vision/ speed with an extremely accurate shot.




Thx. When they were little, I remember Cal as thinner and swifter. But Cam was a cannonball....all over the place...bull in a china shop.


----------



## orangeandblack

Sounds like Sonny Milano will be at Plymouth this season.


----------



## The Rabid One

orangeandblack said:


> Sounds like Sonny Milano will be at Plymouth this season.




According to?


----------



## Woodhouse

Rabid Husky said:


> According to?



Aaron Portzline ‏@Aportzline Jun 27
... at least three independent people have already expressed great doubt that Milano is going to B.C. #OHL Plymouth owns his rights.

Aaron Portzline ‏@Aportzline 15h
Q: Are you going to Boston College for certain?
Sonny Milano: Yeah, for now.
Q: What do you mean 'for now'?
A: I mean, yeah, yeah. I'm going

Kelly Friesen ‏@KellyFriesen 14h
According to multiple reports, there is a good chance Blue Jackets first-rounder Sonny Milano will be in Plymouth next year. #OHL


----------



## The Rabid One

That'd be a shame if he does. BC potentially loses a great player and this late has no way to replace him. Pisses me off how college teams continually have to hold their breath with top prospects as the CHL may end up ****** them for those kids.


----------



## orangeandblack

Rabid Husky said:


> That'd be a shame if he does. BC potentially loses a great player and this late has no way to replace him. Pisses me off how college teams continually have to hold their breath with top prospects as the CHL may end up ****** them for those kids.




It has more to do with the NHL teams making the decision, not CHL teams. So you should be upset with the Jackets not Plymouth.

Its also pretty rare that kids with commitments decide out of the blue to go to the CHL. It usually has something to do with the NHL pushing them that way, a potential playing time issue once in NCAA, or an eligibility concern.


----------



## UvBnDatsyuked

Rabid Husky said:


> That'd be a shame if he does. BC potentially loses a great player and this late has no way to replace him. Pisses me off how college teams continually have to hold their breath with top prospects as the CHL may end up ****** them for those kids.




I agree that it is not the right way for Sonny to treat his commitment but I do not feel too sorry for college teams. They got Sonny by him decommitting his previous commitment. And on top of that, the list of poor ways college teams treat the lower level D1 players pisses me off more.


----------



## cagney

I don't see how Plymouth is a better option for Milano than BC. If he ends up there I'll be very disappointed.


----------



## UvBnDatsyuked

cagney said:


> I don't see how Plymouth is a better option for Milano than BC. If he ends up there I'll be very disappointed.




BC is the best fit for him and his development. Totally agree.

Is he showing that good at camp to get looked at for the main camp and get a few games in the NHL at the start of the season? 
The only benefit I can think of for going OHL is the ability to play preseason and play a handful of games. From there I guess he could make the team but he would have to be really showing a lot at development camp right now.


----------



## William H Bonney

I don't get the move to Plymouth, either, if it happens. With the loss of Gaudreau, Hayes, and Arnold, Milano will step right into the top six at worst so ice time won't be an issue. It's not like he's stepping into a Memorial Cup contender with Plymouth, either.

Puzzling, if true, regardless if it's Milano or Columbus pulling the strings.


----------



## orangeandblack

William H Bonney said:


> I don't get the move to Plymouth, either, if it happens. With the loss of Gaudreau, Hayes, and Arnold, Milano will step right into the top six at worst so ice time won't be an issue. It's not like he's stepping into a Memorial Cup contender with Plymouth, either.
> 
> Puzzling, if true, regardless if it's Milano or Columbus pulling the strings.




Yeah, maybe they want him under contract for a 9 game stint. Maybe he doesn't want to go to school? I guess it's all speculation until he makes a decision.


----------



## The Rabid One

orangeandblack said:


> It has more to do with the NHL teams making the decision, not CHL teams. So you should be upset with the Jackets not Plymouth.
> 
> Its also pretty rare that kids with commitments decide out of the blue to go to the CHL. It usually has something to do with the NHL pushing them that way, a potential playing time issue once in NCAA, or an eligibility concern.




The CHL teams are not squeaky clean in this either, considering they continue to recruit kids to their leagues while they are in college. Yes the NCAA may not play as many games but game play is only part of development. Practices and weight room time are important as well and the NCAA provides plenty of that. 
BC is a top notch program and IMO anyone who think he can't develop just as well if not better there than in the CHL is fooling themselves.


----------



## wings5

Apparently forwards for the u-17 team are complete, what does it look like?


----------



## William H Bonney

wings5 said:


> Apparently forwards for the u-17 team are complete, what does it look like?




http://www.usantdp.com/page/show/783743-2014-15-u-s-national-under-17-team-commitments

+ F - Keenan Suthers (Compuware)


----------



## William H Bonney

Honeybaked Midget Minor (Pastujov, Lodnia, Chmelevski) vs. Shattuck Midget Minor (McManus, Mismash, Reedy, Maniscalco) should be interesting this season. 

Next year's NTDP squad could be heavily influenced by those rosters.


----------



## dwanmaster*

William H Bonney said:


> Honeybaked Midget Minor (Pastujov, Lodnia, Chmelevski) vs. Shattuck Midget Minor (McManus, Mismash, Reedy, Maniscalco) should be interesting this season.
> 
> Next year's NTDP squad could be heavily influenced by those rosters.




Where does Honeybaked get all these Russians from?


----------



## William H Bonney

ChellularDevice said:


> Where does Honeybaked get all these Russians from?




Pastujov is from Florida, Lodnia and Chmelevski are Californians. And the latter two have Ukranian heritage, not Russian.


----------



## orangeandblack

William H Bonney said:


> Honeybaked Midget Minor (Pastujov, Lodnia, Chmelevski) vs. Shattuck Midget Minor (McManus, Mismash, Reedy, Maniscalco) should be interesting this season.
> 
> Next year's NTDP squad could be heavily influenced by those rosters.




Doesn't Shattuck return Dovoraney, Hutsko, McMenamin, Inamoto, and Dettmer just from the 99s? Team is absolutely stacked.

Both teams have 2 of the better goalies in the 99 group too in Tomeo and St Cyr.


----------



## William H Bonney

The highly touted Pastujov brothers (Nick - '98 and Mike - '99) both committed to Michigan today. Huge pickups for the Wolverines.


----------



## hockey38

Just watched USA wjc u-20 scrimmage in Lake Placid (Blue won)

Milano and Hayden were two best players on the ice.

Larkin also impressive.


----------



## bigbadbruins7

Jeff Marek just tweeted out that fans should look for Sonny Milano to forego BC and that he'll go to Plymouth. Another rumor in this never ending rumor mill it seems like.


----------



## dwanmaster*

bigbadbruins7 said:


> Jeff Marek just tweeted out that fans should look for Sonny Milano to forego BC and that he'll go to Plymouth. Another rumor in this never ending rumor mill it seems like.




seems better fit for junior anyway


----------



## cagney

Rose2Tsujimoto said:


> seems better fit for junior anyway




Why is that?


----------



## Mathletic

I don't think it's been posted yet but Kirwan will report to Windsor.

http://www.ontariohockeyleague.com/article/luke-kirwan-commits-to-spitfires/163545


----------



## dwanmaster*

cagney said:


> Why is that?




I'll just leave it at ~Patrick Kane


----------



## cagney

Rose2Tsujimoto said:


> I'll just leave it at ~Patrick Kane




So Kane torched the OHL therefore all smaller, skilled American forwards should go to the OHL? Nonsense. Kane would have been just fine if he had picked BU over London.

Nobody will convince me that Plymouth is a better destination than BC. Hopefully it works out for Milano either way.


----------



## orangeandblack

Once again, the reason for a top prospect, already drafted like Milano, to choose the CHL isn't for development, its to be treated like a professional. This means taking part in prospects camp for free, going to the main camp, signing a contract, getting paid, and having the ability to get an NHL trial run. Basically no restrictions on advancement. Bottomline, he could start with Plymouth, move on to AHL, and possibly by years end be in the NHL. That just isn't possibly with the NCAA.

In the NCAA you can't do any of that. Either route will be just about the same for his "development." Lets face it, he will likely only be at either one for a year anyway.


----------



## cagney

orangeandblack said:


> Once again, the reason for a top prospect, already drafted like Milano, to choose the CHL isn't for development, its to be treated like a professional. This means taking part in prospects camp for free, going to the main camp, signing a contract, getting paid, and having the ability to get an NHL trial run. Basically no restrictions on advancement. Bottomline, he could start with Plymouth, move on to AHL, and possibly by years end be in the NHL. That just isn't possibly with the NCAA.
> 
> In the NCAA you can't do any of that. Either route will be just about the same for his "development." Lets face it, he will likely only be at either one for a year anyway.




I'm not a fan of rushing 18 year old players into the pro game either. Having seen Milano a good number of times, I'd say he's at least two or three years away from grabbing a full time NHL spot. I don't believe young players benefit from being shuffled around between various leagues at such a young age.


----------



## William H Bonney

A prospect like Milano will likely be fine regardless of whether he goes to BC or Plymouth, even though I think he should stick with BC. I'm a huge fan of Milano's potential but he's not ready for the NHL this year anyway and Columbus doesn't need him right now either so I don't get the rush. Play out the first year and then re-evaluate. If both parties then want him in the AHL at least he has that option regardless of where he plays this upcoming season. I agree with Cagney that it's not beneficial for a young player to bounce around as an 18 year old.


----------



## sigx15

orangeandblack said:


> Once again, the reason for a top prospect, already drafted like Milano, to choose the CHL isn't for development, its to be treated like a professional. This means taking part in prospects camp for free, going to the main camp, signing a contract, getting paid, and having the ability to get an NHL trial run. Basically no restrictions on advancement. Bottomline, he could start with Plymouth, move on to AHL, and possibly by years end be in the NHL. That just isn't possibly with the NCAA.
> 
> In the NCAA you can't do any of that. Either route will be just about the same for his "development." Lets face it, he will likely only be at either one for a year anyway.




Well, he couldn't go to the AHL if he signed with Plymouth, only CHL or NHL for 2 years. If he did want to do a 1 and done, he could play in the AHL/NHL after a year at BC. Also he wouldn't get really paid by Columbus until he's on the roster, not when he signs a contract. Just the other side of the coin, not an argument one way or the other from me. 

That said, looks like for the moment, he's headed to BC.


----------



## William H Bonney

sigx15 said:


> *Well, he couldn't go to the AHL if he signed with Plymouth, only CHL or NHL for 2 years. If he did want to do a 1 and done, he could play in the AHL/NHL after a year at BC.* Also he wouldn't get really paid by Columbus until he's on the roster, not when he signs a contract. Just the other side of the coin, not an argument one way or the other from me.
> 
> That said, looks like for the moment, he's headed to BC.




He can immediately play in the AHL regardless of whether he chooses BC or Plymouth. That rule only applies if you're on a CHL team when drafted by an NHL team. Since he was drafted from the NTDP, he's AHL eligible regardless.

Similar circumstance could be Jerry D'Amigo. He was drafted from the NTDP, played with RPI for a season, then signed with Kitchener but spent more of that season in the AHL. He was 19 at the time.


----------



## dwanmaster*

cagney said:


> So Kane torched the OHL therefore all smaller, skilled American forwards should go to the OHL? Nonsense. Kane would have been just fine if he had picked BU over London.
> 
> Nobody will convince me that Plymouth is a better destination than BC. Hopefully it works out for Milano either way.




didn't just mean play style/skill


----------



## arsmaster*

What is the difference between bouncing between leagues at 18 vs 15 vs 20. Not much and all these top kids have almost always played on a variety of different teams throughout minor hockey. 

What is the difference between a kid playing a junior A season after his draft year whilst pushing for the NCAA in his draft +2. We see this all the time with guys who don't accelerate their high school education. For the NTDP, that would mean playing ushl or junior a in Canada. Very common but since the end result is the NCAA nobody bats an eyelash about bouncing around. 

A lot of good comments from Cagney and William H, but I think I agree with orangeandblack here. 

This kid wants to be a pro, I don't think he's looking or ever was looking for an education.


----------



## Rabid Ranger

arsmaster said:


> What is the difference between bouncing between leagues at 18 vs 15 vs 20. Not much and all these top kids have almost always played on a variety of different teams throughout minor hockey.
> 
> What is the difference between a kid playing a junior A season after his draft year whilst pushing for the NCAA in his draft +2. We see this all the time with guys who don't accelerate their high school education. For the NTDP, that would mean playing ushl or junior a in Canada. Very common but since the end result is the NCAA nobody bats an eyelash about bouncing around.
> 
> A lot of good comments from Cagney and William H, but I think I agree with orangeandblack here.
> 
> This kid wants to be a pro, I don't think he's looking or ever was looking for an education.




The question is not what is the best "long-term" junior option for Milano, but what is the best option for him next year? Given the fact that he's likely to play significant minutes at BC as a freshman (one of the top NCAA programs in the country) means the NCAA is just as good if not better preparation than playing a year in Plymouth.


----------



## cagney

Rose2Tsujimoto said:


> didn't just mean play style/skill




Feel free to elaborate.



arsmaster said:


> What is the difference between bouncing between leagues at 18 vs 15 vs 20. Not much and all these top kids have almost always played on a variety of different teams throughout minor hockey.
> 
> What is the difference between a kid playing a junior A season after his draft year whilst pushing for the NCAA in his draft +2. We see this all the time with guys who don't accelerate their high school education. For the NTDP, that would mean playing ushl or junior a in Canada. Very common but since the end result is the NCAA nobody bats an eyelash about bouncing around.
> 
> This kid wants to be a pro, I don't think he's looking or ever was looking for an education.




The issue I'm talking about is being shifted around from league to league within the same season. I don't like scenarios where young players spend time on a brief NHL stint mostly watching from the bench or press box, are sent to the AHL for a while and then get sent to a junior club if that doesn't work out. In fact I'd rather see Milano sign with Plymouth and play there the whole season than see Columbus pull something like that.


----------



## arsmaster*

Rabid Ranger said:


> The question is not what is the best "long-term" junior option for Milano, but what is the best option for him next year? Given the fact that he's likely to play significant minutes at BC as a freshman (one of the top NCAA programs in the country) means the NCAA is just as good if not better preparation than playing a year in Plymouth.




BC is a great program. I'm not doubting that. I just think orangeandblack had it right when he said he wants to be treated like a pro (money, camps, etc) and play a pro style schedule. Plymouth will likely play double the amount of games as BC. Yes 18-22 year olds vs 16-20 year olds. I don't want to get into the big debate over CHL vs NCAA, I just think a lot of times when a player chooses CHL over NCAA after a commitment people react pretty negatively.


----------



## CutOnDime97

Who are the US players to watch for the Ivan Hlinka? Any big names?


----------



## Bologna 1

PhilaFlyers said:


> Who are the US players to watch for the Ivan Hlinka? Any big names?




Dennis Yan
Tom Novak
Brock Boeser

those are their three top dogs.....all play together on the top line.


----------



## William H Bonney

AirheadPete said:


> Dennis Yan
> Tom Novak
> Brock Boeser
> 
> those are their three top dogs.....all play together on the top line.




It's nice to see these three are all playing well, showcasing that the '97 group of forwards for USAH is pretty deep. Novak/Boeser should be a potent duo for Waterloo this year.


----------



## The Rabid One

Jackson seems to be having a decent tourney as well


----------



## Bologna 1

Rabid Husky said:


> Jackson seems to be having a decent tourney as well




great player too, reigning USHL ROTY and set a new USHL record last season for goals by a 16 year old.


----------



## William H Bonney

Looks like the goaltending/defense will be the downfall of this Hlinka team. Atrocious.

Nice to see Novak/Broeser continue to put up results, though.


----------



## cagney

William H Bonney said:


> Looks like the goaltending/defense will be the downfall of this Hlinka team. Atrocious.
> 
> Nice to see Novak/Broeser continue to put up results, though.




They scored 23 goals and allowed 23 goals in 4 games. The Canada game is downright ugly but it does seem that there are some positives to take away from the tournament.

I'll be curious to see just how much the stock of certain US players goes up after this. Perhaps a couple of the forwards might be up for first round consideration.


----------



## William H Bonney

cagney said:


> They scored 23 goals and allowed 23 goals in 4 games. The Canada game is downright ugly but it does seem that there are some positives to take away from the tournament.
> 
> I'll be curious to see just how much the stock of certain US players goes up after this. Perhaps a couple of the forwards might be up for first round consideration.




Yeah, I don't think any of the d-men or goalies endeared themselves to USAH after this tournament. Some of the goals I've seen allowed via highlights were downright ugly but it wasn't a strong d-men core either on paper. It'll be interesting to see some highlights of today's game (if they surface) because a 77% save percentage is indefensible. 

I'm most interested to see where Novak/Broeser line up. Novak has 4g, 6a in 4 games and Broeser has 6g, 2a in 4 games. You have to think if for some reason Waterloo was out of the USHL playoffs come time I would think they'd be heavily targeted for the IIHF U-18 team, especially if Kirwan isn't available or out of favor.


----------



## Curley

How has Grant Gabriele looked? Offensively, he put up a few points. Was his defense bad like the rest of the team?


----------



## Czechexpert

Curley said:


> How has Grant Gabriele looked? Offensively, he put up a few points. Was his defense bad like the rest of the team?




Definitely better offensively than defensively but has upside. Like his thought process in offensive zone.


----------



## William H Bonney

*All-American Prospects Game Roster Announced*

Extremely strong group of prospects for the game this year. Should be an exciting group.


----------



## bigbadbruins7

William H Bonney said:


> *All-American Prospects Game Roster Announced*
> 
> Extremely strong group of prospects for the game this year. Should be an exciting group.




Are you surprised to see Robby Jackson not on the list? Thought he would certainly be on the roster after playing in the Hinka


----------



## Blue Liner

bigbadbruins7 said:


> Are you surprised to see Robby Jackson not on the list? Thought he would certainly be on the roster after playing in the Hinka




I'm a bit surprised. Certainly deserving, in my opinion.


----------



## William H Bonney

bigbadbruins7 said:


> Are you surprised to see Robby Jackson not on the list? Thought he would certainly be on the roster after playing in the Hinka






Blue Liner said:


> I'm a bit surprised. Certainly deserving, in my opinion.




I was surprised. I'm not sure what his pro upside is at this point but I'm definitely perturbed as to why guys like Laczynski, Smith and Corriveau made it over him. Unless he declined an invite for some unknown reason, I would guess USAH just didn't like his play at the Hlinka.

I was surprised to see Askew get an invite (despite his early hype that cooled this past season) since he didn't make the Hlinka squad.

The only other omission off the top of my head that I could see people surprised about would be Troy Henley but he didn't make the Hlinka squad either after playing for the U17 Select Team the season prior so it didn't surprise me as USAH had obviously cooled on him, as have scouts after his hype pre-OHL draft.


----------



## Rabid Ranger

Was Logan Brown eligible for this? I can't remember.


----------



## William H Bonney

Rabid Ranger said:


> Was Logan Brown eligible for this? I can't remember.




No. He was eligible for the Select 16s and the Summer U17 Team but he didn't participate in the Select 16s.


----------



## Rabid Ranger

William H Bonney said:


> No. He was eligible for the Select 16s and the Summer U17 Team but he didn't participate in the Select 16s.




I meant the Prospects game.


----------



## William H Bonney

Rabid Ranger said:


> I meant the Prospects game.




No, he's eligible next year.


----------



## Rabid Ranger

William H Bonney said:


> No, he's eligible next year.




That's what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## orangeandblack

Odd that they would invite every eligible member of the U18 team besides Joe Masonius. I don't see why you omit only one kid.


----------



## William H Bonney

USHL Preseason action starts tonight with the USHL Atlantic Challenge. Four teams (NTDP U18, Muskegon, Cedar Rapids, Lincoln) are participating and all the games will stream live on FastHockey.com

NTDP plays Muskegon tonight at 8:00PM EST.


----------



## ChiGuySez

William H Bonney said:


> *All-American Prospects Game Roster Announced*
> 
> Extremely strong group of prospects for the game this year. Should be an exciting group.



Full roster

USAs best. Mike Grier and Eddie Olczyk named head coaches.


----------



## William H Bonney

I probably won't catch the rest of the game but you could definitely tell it was the first preseason game for the NTDP/Muskegon. Some thoughts:


Auston Matthews was the best player on the ice.
The top six for Team USA: Rotating LW - White - Bracco; Fischer - Matthews - Warren. I noticed quite a few different players on the White line in the LW spot vacated by Kirwan. Tkachuk seemed to be there the most but he wasn't a constant fixture. Team USA only has 11 forwards dressed though (Greenway out) so I would imagine that top LW spot is targeted for Greenway or Tkachuk.
The White/Bracco line was definitely off in the first period.


----------



## hockey38

William H Bonney said:


> I probably won't catch the rest of the game but you could definitely tell it was the first preseason game for the NTDP/Muskegon. Some thoughts:
> 
> 
> Auston Matthews was the best player on the ice.
> The top six for Team USA: Rotating LW - White - Bracco; Fischer - Matthews - Warren. I noticed quite a few different players on the White line in the LW spot vacated by Kirwan. Tkachuk seemed to be there the most but he wasn't a constant fixture. Team USA only has 11 forwards dressed though (Greenway out) so I would imagine that top LW spot is targeted for Greenway or Tkachuk.
> The White/Bracco line was definitely off in the first period.




Agreed to all points

Muskegon was very physical with the Bracco/White line

Matthews was best player on the ice by far


----------



## wings5

Nice to see other states pumping out talent but what happened to the hockey hotbed known as Minnesota? Used to produce a ton of top end players but since McDonagh, Nelson, Faulk, Bjugstad there hasn't been too many standouts.


----------



## LaxSabre

Officials Announced for 2014 CCM/USA Hockey All-American Prospects Game - USAHockey.com - September 10.

Colorado Springs, Colorado - USA Hockey announced today that referees Stephen Reneau (Sugar Creek, Missouri) and Stephen Thomson (Canandaigua, New York) and linesmen Ryan Madsen (Loveland, Ohio) and Charlie Oâ€™Connor (Riverview, Florida) have been selected as officials for the third annual CCM/USA Hockey All-American Prospects Game.

The event, which will feature 42 of the top American-born prospects eligible for the 2015 National Hockey League Entry Draft, is set for Thursday, September 25, at First Niagara Center, home of the National Hockey Leagueâ€™s Buffalo Sabres.

http://www.usahockey.com/news_article/show/417986?referrer_id=752796


----------



## LaxSabre

Teams Grier/Olczyk Set For CCM/USA Hockey All-American Prospects Game - USAHockey.com - Thursday, September 11.

Colorado Springs, Colorado - While the players for the third annual CCM/USA Hockey All-American Prospects Game were previously announced, USA Hockey today unveiled the division of players that will comprise Team Grier and Team Olczyk. Former NHL players Mike Grier and Eddie Olczyk will each coach a team in the event, which will feature 42 of the top American-born prospects eligible for the 2015 National Hockey League Entry Draft. The game is slated for September 25 - First Niagara Center - home of the National Hockey League’s Buffalo Sabres. Twenty-three players appeared on NHL Central Scouting's "Futures List," which highlights players that have potential to be selected in the first three rounds of the draft.

For the complete Team Grier and Team Olczyk rosters - click on link below and scroll down or check out the next post.

http://www.allamericanprospectsgame.com/news_article/show/418435?referrer_id=641381


----------



## LaxSabre

Roster - Team Grier - Head Coach - Mike Grier - Assistant Coach - Don Granato.

Goalies - #1-Luke Opilka - #30-Ryan Bednard.
Defenseman - #2-Doug Blaisdell - #3-Zach Werenski - #4-Brandon Carlo - #5-Christian Evers - #6-Tory Dello - #7-Casey Fitzgerald - #14-Caleb Jones.
Forwards - #8-Alec Baer - #9-Jack Eichel - #10-Jeremy Bracco - #11-Jack Roslovic - #12-Jordan Greenway - #15 Connor Moynihan - #16-Karch Bachman -
#17-Kyle Connor - #18-Ryan Smith - #19-Brent Gates - #20-Cameron Askew - #21-Taggart Corriveau.

Roster - Team Olczyk - Head Coach - Eddie Olczyk - Assistant Coach - Nick Fohr.

Goalies - #1-Mike Lackey - #30-Ryan Larkin.
Defenseman - #2-Grant Gabriele - #3-Noah Hanifin - #5-Joseph Cecconi - #6-Nick Boka - #7-Jack McNeely - #8-Steven Ruggiero - #14-Spenser Young.
Forwards - #4-Tom Novak - #9-Colin White - #10-Troy Terry - #11-Dennis Yan - #12- Brock Boeser - #15-Christian Fischer - #16-Chase Pearson -
#17-Paul Bittner - #18-Brendan Warren - #19 - Erik Foley - #20-Tanner Laczynski - #21-Miike Floodstrand.


----------



## William H Bonney

bigbadbruins7 said:


> Are you surprised to see Robby Jackson not on the list? Thought he would certainly be on the roster after playing in the Hinka






Blue Liner said:


> I'm a bit surprised. Certainly deserving, in my opinion.




Jackson was just added to the roster as Michael Floodstrand is out due to injury.


----------



## Rogie21

'99 D David Farrance has committed to BU for 2017. TheScout.ca has him ranked #2 for the 2015 OHL draft.


----------



## William H Bonney

Three highly touted 99s - forwards Grant Mismash, Scott Reedy and defenseman Josh Maniscalco - made the Shattuck St. Mary's Prep team.

The other touted Shattuck '99, forward Brannon McManus, is on the U16 team.


----------



## Bonin21

William H Bonney said:


> Three highly touted 99s - forwards Grant Mismash, Scott Reedy and defenseman Josh Maniscalco - made the Shattuck St. Mary's Prep team.



Hoping Mismash decides to be a Gopher soon.


----------



## William H Bonney

Fast start so far for the star forwards of the NTDP U18 squad:


Bracco: 4g, 6a - 5 games
Matthews: 2g, 6a - 5 games
White: 3g, 5a - 5 games
Tkachuk: 6g, 2a - 5 games
Warren: 5g, 2a - 5 games
Fischer: 3g, 4a - 5 games


----------



## ChiGuySez

U18s just rolling over opponents. Doesnt seem fair. Very excited for this group.


----------



## Juxtaposer

ChiGuySez said:


> U18s just rolling over opponents. Doesnt seem fair. Very excited for this group.




And this without Hanifin, Werenski, Kirwan, and Yan.


----------



## Woodhouse

NHLN will broadcast the AAPG on Thursday from Buffalo --> http://www.allamericanprospectsgame.com/news_article/show/421382


----------



## OttawaRoughRiderFan*

As I read thru this thread, something occurred to me. Where is AmericanDream? He has not posted in a long while. Given his love for hockey, it's odd.

Anyway, as much as we have battled over the years, and God knows we have battled, I hope he's okay.


----------



## tealhockey

William H Bonney said:


> Three highly touted 99s - forwards Grant Mismash, Scott Reedy and defenseman Josh Maniscalco - made the Shattuck St. Mary's Prep team.
> 
> The other touted Shattuck '99, forward Brannon McManus, is on the U16 team.




We caught these guys twice this weekend, watching them again in Faribault tonight. Maniscalco at times looked like the best player on the ice this weekend, he seems to have an enormous upside. Very athletic, makes quick decisions, good sense for the game, strong and doesn't get ahead of himself as much as he did as a bantam. Can really throw a big hit and has a good offensive skillset too. Reedy and Mismash are super talented but Maniscalco is definitely one to track closely.

McManus with Logan Hutsko (Penn State), Austin Pratt, etc and the rest of the talented guys in that program are going to make for a real good U16 outfit. They might take Nationals come April.


----------



## Bologna 1

Rogie21 said:


> '99 D David Farrance has committed to BU for 2017. TheScout.ca has him ranked #2 for the 2015 OHL draft.




was told by someone 'in the know' that this kid will be a top 10 first round pick in his draft year (2017?)


----------



## bigbadbruins7

Woodhouse said:


> NHLN will broadcast the AAPG on Thursday from Buffalo --> http://www.allamericanprospectsgame.com/news_article/show/421382




Anyone know if there is any stream for tonights game?


----------



## William H Bonney

bigbadbruins7 said:


> Anyone know if there is any stream for tonights game?




I can't find one so far.


----------



## Bosswally

watching the stream looks to be filling in a bit, so looks like we will at least get a panthers home game attendance


----------



## William H Bonney

Eichel's puck protection is still phenomenal.


----------



## GetThePuckOut

Good goalie battle so far. 

That Eichel kid is pretty good too.


----------



## William H Bonney

Eichel and Hanifin were the biggest standouts in the first out of the skaters. Opilka and Lackey each played well in goal. Werenski was the best d-ma outside of Hanifin and Gabriele was very active as well, too. Bracco and Novak caught my eye as well.


----------



## ChiGuySez

2014 CCM/USA HOCKEY ALL-AMERICAN PROSPECTS GAME

Box Score


----------



## Woodhouse

Watch the highlights from the 2014 AAPG in Buffalo:

[nhl]633311[/nhl]


----------



## Paxon

Bosswally said:


> watching the stream looks to be filling in a bit, so looks like we will at least get a panthers home game attendance






> @BuffaloSabres
> Tonight's official attendance is 7,310 - a record for the All-American Prospects Game. #AAPG




It would've been nice to see a bigger number, but a record is a record.


----------



## Joe Hallenback

I thought Brandon Carlo was really good


----------



## USHOCKEYUS

eDIT. eICHEL GREAT, NOT IN SAME CLASS AS mCdAVID.


----------



## William H Bonney

2000 born Jake Wise has committed to BU. A long way away from his time at BU but he could be the next American super recruit as he's come up through the same programs as Jack Eichel and is said to be better at the same age.


----------



## tealhockey

William H Bonney said:


> 2000 born Jake Wise has committed to BU. A long way away from his time at BU but he could be the next American super recruit as he's come up through the same programs as Jack Eichel and is said to be better at the same age.




accurate, our outlet broke the Jake Wise story today (https://twitter.com/OTBPuckWatch/status/517694216160698368) and he is about as well-regarded as it gets. The Eichel comparisons are becoming common around new england but he has a lot to show and prove. He'll be playing MIAA (mass HS) for Central Catholic in Lawrence, Massachusetts this year before likely heading to prep school next season. Big time prospect to keep an eye on.


----------



## William H Bonney

OTBHockey said:


> accurate, our outlet broke the Jake Wise story today (https://twitter.com/OTBPuckWatch/status/517694216160698368) and he is about as well-regarded as it gets. The Eichel comparisons are becoming common around new england but he has a lot to show and prove. He'll be playing MIAA (mass HS) for Central Catholic in Lawrence, Massachusetts this year before likely heading to prep school next season. Big time prospect to keep an eye on.




Nice work, very good scoop. Is he also suiting up for Middlesex again as well?


----------



## Joe Zanussi

Eichel has five assists in Game 1.


----------



## member 147413

Joe Zanussi said:


> Eichel has five assists in Game 1.




LOL

That's awesome!


----------



## Xokkeu

Joe Zanussi said:


> Eichel has five assists in Game 1.




It's against a CIS team for some context.


----------



## Bologna 1

really interested to watch the progression of tom novak over this season and where he ends up going in the draft. become pretty familiar with him over the last year and tons of skill there.


----------



## herbst20

AirheadPete said:


> really interested to watch the progression of tom novak over this season and where he ends up going in the draft. become pretty familiar with him over the last year and tons of skill there.




His stock shouldn't go down by any means especially if he continues to be on a line with Brock Boeser and Tyler Sheehy. IMO this line is going to put up numbers comparable to another Waterloo line a few years ago. Camaratta, Stepan, Kloos


----------



## Bonin21

herbst20 said:


> His stock shouldn't go down by any means especially if he continues to be on a line with Brock Boeser and Tyler Sheehy. IMO this line is going to put up numbers comparable to another Waterloo line a few years ago. Camaratta, Stepan, Kloos



His stock (currently in the low first round from a handful of sources) could very well go down even if he has a good year. He'll need to have a dominant year to go in the first round. Ignoring NTDP, first rounders from the USHL have been rare.


----------



## Joe Zanussi

Watching the BC/Lowell game......Hanifin looks very smooth


----------



## Bjindaho

Adam Marsh (who plays for Saint John) is starting to make some noise for himself. He currently has 6 and 5 in 9 games played and has an absolutely lethal wrist shot.


----------



## Rekus

The u17 NTDP beat the 2 teams in the Minnesota Elite league this weekend by scores of 8-2 and 11-1.


----------



## Doothpick

Bjindaho said:


> Adam Marsh (who plays for Saint John) is starting to make some noise for himself. He currently has 6 and 5 in 9 games played and has an absolutely lethal wrist shot.




How's his skating?

Also if someone could be kind enough to provide some kind of scouting report on Dennis Yan, that would be much appreciated  It looks like he has started his QMJHL career very well.


----------



## Bjindaho

Doothpick said:


> How's his skating?
> 
> Also if someone could be kind enough to provide some kind of scouting report on Dennis Yan, that would be much appreciated  It looks like he has started his QMJHL career very well.




He's a good skater, though he seems to skate upright quite a bit


----------



## Joe Zanussi

Has Ryan Donato always been on the NTDP team? Why didnt I know that?


----------



## William H Bonney

Joe Zanussi said:


> Has Ryan Donato always been on the NTDP team? Why didnt I know that?




No. He's filling in for White.


----------



## hockey38

BU 6
U18 4

Eichel 2g1a
Matthews 2g1a
Bracco 1g2a

Didn't see it but heard was a good game


----------



## Mickey the mouse

Bu 6 - 4


----------



## William H Bonney

USAH released the roster for the World Junior A Challenge that runs from December 14 - 20 in Saskatchewan. They should have a very powerful offense led by highly touted 2015 prospects Kyle Connor, Brock Boeser and Tommy Novak.


----------



## Rekus

USA's Max Jones was top performer at the U17 World Challenge according to McKeens.

A few other USAs' on the list as well.

http://www.mckeenshockey.com/prospe...rld-u17-hockey-challenge-top-50-performances/


----------



## Zaddy

I'm actually pretty curious about all these '96 born american RHD's. What sets them apart and who is the best one of the bunch?

I'm talking about Ryan Collins, Ryan Mantha, Johnathan MacLeod, Joshua Jacobs, Jack Glover and Jack Dougherty. They were all picked in the 2nd or 3rd round this summer except for Mantha who went in the 4th and everyone is 6'2 or bigger and RHD's. None of them seem to be super-offensive either. Very interesting. So...can anyone break them down one by one and give me the scouting report on them? I'm very curious. Thanks!


----------



## William H Bonney

Brock Broeser (Waterloo - USHL) has decommitted from Wisconsin per Andy Johnson. Huge blow for the Badgers.


----------



## dwanmaster*

William H Bonney said:


> Brock Broeser (Waterloo - USHL) has decommitted from Wisconsin per Andy Johnson. Huge blow for the Badgers.




Guess Novak, Sheehy and Rossini talked some sense into him


----------



## dwanmaster*

Arizona State going D-1 can potentially be huge. I'm really interested to see how they do and if other schools follow.
Too bad it isn't next year though, maybe they could have landed Matthews.


----------



## ecemleafs

how good of a player is logan hutsko? plays for shattuck st marys. 2017 draft eligible.


----------



## William H Bonney

ecemleafs said:


> how good of a player is logan hutsko? plays for shattuck st marys. 2017 draft eligible.




He's tiny. Needs a growth spurt badly.


----------



## William H Bonney

> @andystrickland
> 
> Matthew Tkachuk has decomitted from the University of Notre Dame. London #Knights own his #OHL rights. 2016 #NHL draft eligible #usntdp




I'm not surprised as, unless I've missed it, I haven't seen any chatter about him accelerating his schooling to enter Notre Dame for the upcoming season. As a late birthday, if he's not accelerating, he's OHL bound. If he is on track to be NCAA eligible next season, I'd think his dad's alma mater (BU) would be the favorite.


----------



## Bonin21

Before people make it a NCAA vs. CHL thing, I'd say it's plenty possible he just doesn't want to accelerate his schooling and therefore the CHL is more attractive. These late birthdays are tough when it comes to the NDTP. You'd think the extra workload of accelerating a whole year of school will be in Matthews' mind, too.


----------



## William H Bonney

> If [Tkachuk] does re-open his search and take the college route it would be for 2015-16 season. Tkachuk was planning on accelerating his education prior to the 2016 NHL Draft and that hasn't changed.




http://www.sbncollegehockey.com/2014/11/21/7266349/matthew-tkachuk-decommits-notre-dame-london-ohl


----------



## BIitz

Who's this Mason Bergh kid putting up great numbers in the USHL? Literally can't find any info on him.


----------



## Werewolf

Zaddy Zads said:


> I'm actually pretty curious about all these '96 born american RHD's. What sets them apart and who is the best one of the bunch?
> 
> I'm talking about Ryan Collins, Ryan Mantha, Johnathan MacLeod, Joshua Jacobs, Jack Glover and Jack Dougherty. They were all picked in the 2nd or 3rd round this summer except for Mantha who went in the 4th and everyone is 6'2 or bigger and RHD's. None of them seem to be super-offensive either. Very interesting. So...can anyone break them down one by one and give me the scouting report on them? I'm very curious. Thanks!




As a Bolts fan...we drafted MacLeod. Defensive defenseman playing top pair at BU who is ranked #3 in nation. Kid is extremely physical, good skater, and loves to blow people up. Decent shot, pretty accurate with his passes coming out of dzone. I think he slots well in a #6 role. This is a Steve Yzerman Draft pick so kid will be given the time to succeed and time to develop on a top US hockey development program. He came out of the US NTDP so he has been well coached...pretty good pedigree. If he develops a bit more footspeed...he may have a higher ceiling. Yzerman and team haven't been wrong often in his tenure so the fan base expects good things from this kid.


----------



## William H Bonney

Not related to any specific prospect:



> @ByKevinAllen
> 
> Later today it will be announced that the USA Hockey Foundation will buy the Compuware Arena. The US NTDP teams will play there.


----------



## herbst20

BIitz said:


> Who's this Mason Bergh kid putting up great numbers in the USHL? Literally can't find any info on him.




He is a MN high school kid who is in his 2nd year in the USHL. I believe he is a Colorado College commit. Nice player but I really don't see him keeping up the point production throughout the year but that is my opinion


----------



## William H Bonney

> @IrishHockeyTalk
> 
> Following up on @andystrickland report on Matt Tkachuk decommiting from #NotreDame...sources tell me he did not qualify academically.
> 
> @AndyJohnsonB5Q
> 
> On the Tkachuk/academic thing. He's trying to accelerate a year of hs to graduate early. He shouldn't have a problem at other NCAA schools.




As a late birthday, Tkachuk has to accelerate to start college a year early and it appears since Notre Dame is a very strong academic school he wasn't going to be cleared by them to do so this season. I would think that makes Tkachuk to London less of a guarantee. 

I still think it's London vs. BU (dad's alma mater) for him.


----------



## Rogie21

William H Bonney said:


> As a late birthday, Tkachuk has to accelerate to start college a year early and it appears since Notre Dame is a very strong academic school he wasn't going to be cleared by them to do so this season. I would think that makes Tkachuk to London less of a guarantee.
> 
> I still think it's London vs. BU (dad's alma mater) for him.




According to knowledgeable sources, there's no academic issue for Tkachuk; more likely it's ND spin as it was a tough week in South Bend with both Tkachuk and Brent Gates (Green Bay Gamblers) decommiting and a possible third on the fence. Tkachuk had originally verballed to ND for 2016, but SB Nation confirmed that he'll accelerate, leaving his options for next season exactly what you said: BU or London.


----------



## Rekus

Rogie21 said:


> According to knowledgeable sources, there's no academic issue for Tkachuk; more likely it's ND spin as it was a tough week in South Bend with both Tkachuk and Brent Gates (Green Bay Gamblers) decommiting and a possible third on the fence. Tkachuk had originally verballed to ND for 2016, but SB Nation confirmed that he'll accelerate, leaving his options for next season exactly what you said: BU or London.




If he does go to BU next year - BU is assembling quite the team. Not sure how many will be more than one and one (EICHEL) - but they are definitely getting stronger.

London would not be a bad place for him either though.


----------



## SalVitro

Rekus said:


> If he does go to BU next year - BU is assembling quite the team. Not sure how many will be more than one and one (EICHEL) - but they are definitely getting stronger.
> 
> London would not be a bad place for him either though.




Isn't the NCAA a higher level of hockey than the OHL? 21.5yr old average age in college


----------



## Rekus

SalVitro said:


> Isn't the NCAA a higher level of hockey than the OHL? 21.5yr old average age in college




If its because younare playing against older, more physically mature guys - than yes. Is there generally more skill in the NCAA vs CHL - it can be debated forever. It is not necesarilly comparing apples to apples due to differences in age.


----------



## VOB

Rekus said:


> If its because younare playing against older, more physically mature guys - than yes. Is there generally more skill in the NCAA vs CHL - it can be debated forever. It is not necesarilly comparing apples to apples due to differences in age.




Long tiring debate over this...general rule of thumb..and I emphasis general...CHL tends to have the higher over-all talent level, the NCAA has the maturity due to older players. Can younger talented teams beat older competition, all things being equal yes, you only have to look at the U-18 team to see how they dominate against "older" USHL competition and how they can even play against much older college teams.
Teams such as Minnesota, North Dakota and Michigan are usually quite formidable because they have both talent and age, though they tend to be a bit on the younger side visa vis other college programs.


----------



## orangeandblack

VOB said:


> Long tiring debate over this...general rule of thumb..and I emphasis general...CHL tends to have the higher over-all talent level, the NCAA has the maturity due to older players. Can younger talented teams beat older competition, all things being equal yes, you only have to look at the U-18 team to see how they dominate against "older" USHL competition and how they can even play against much older college teams.
> Teams such as Minnesota, North Dakota and Michigan are usually quite formidable because they have both talent and age, though they tend to be a bit on the younger side visa vis other college programs.




Agree its like a bantam major team playing a midget minor team


----------



## Zaddy

Anyone have any info on Garrett Wait?

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=247954

'98 born forward with good size. Has 18 points in 5 games for Edina High. Had 16 points in 6 games at the US Development Camp for 16 year olds. Seems to be quite good numbers to me. So, anyone have more info on him? What kind of player is he? What type of potential does he have? Is he a potential 1st round prospect for the 2016 draft?


----------



## canuck2010

SalVitro said:


> Isn't the NCAA a higher level of hockey than the OHL? 21.5yr old average age in college




No the talent level is lower overall within the NCAA. The difference brought about by the university players generally being older levels out the competitive situation a little bit.


----------



## Rekus

Zaddy Zads said:


> Anyone have any info on Garrett Wait?
> 
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=247954
> 
> '98 born forward with good size. Has 18 points in 5 games for Edina High. Had 16 points in 6 games at the US Development Camp for 16 year olds. Seems to be quite good numbers to me. So, anyone have more info on him? What kind of player is he? What type of potential does he have? Is he a potential 1st round prospect for the 2016 draft?




how come he was not taken by NTDP U17.


----------



## dwanmaster*

Rekus said:


> how come he was not taken by NTDP U17.




High school players from Minnesota usually do better if they stay in high school rather than going to the NTDP


----------



## Bonin21

JimmyLahey said:


> High school players from Minnesota usually do better if they stay in high school rather than going to the NTDP



Not really. There is just more of a culture around HS hockey here. He's also trying to lead his team to a three-peat, which hasn't been done in 20 years.


----------



## dwanmaster*

Bonin21 said:


> Not really. There is just more of a culture around HS hockey here. He's also trying to lead his team to a three-peat, which hasn't been done in 20 years.




Mcdonagh
Nelson
Oshie
Martin
Leddy 
Bjugstad
Wheeler
Gardiner

vs.
Johnson
Faulk
Mueller
Stoa
Schroeder
Forbort
Mcbain
Kristo

Totally


----------



## Bonin21

You realize that first group of players probably would have had the same impact in the NHL if they went NTDP, and that the NTDP kids would not have become NHL stars if they stayed in MN, right?


----------



## Rekus

JimmyLahey said:


> High school players from Minnesota usually do better if they stay in high school rather than going to the NTDP




Why do they do better? You are saying that HS hockey in MN is better than the CHL or Ushl? or that eating mom's cooking and sleeping in their beds make them happier athletes?! 

If MN HS hockey was so good - kids from all over the world would want to come and play/develop there.


----------



## bob77

More and more Mn high school seniors are leaving early for junior hockey. However, it's not the best decision for everyone. Also, mn high school hockey tends to be a year or two younger than junior leagues. So you can't really compare them. Mn kids still like to go play two years of juniors prior to college, even if they stay in high school through graduation.


----------



## bob77

canuck2010 said:


> No the talent level is lower overall within the NCAA. The difference brought about by the university players generally being older levels out the competitive situation a little bit.



If you are a true 18 year old freshman playing in the NCAA, I think the test is greater than being a 18 year old in the OHL. There won't be 22-24 year olds in masses like the NCAA.


----------



## Rekus

efhank said:


> More and more Mn high school seniors are leaving early for junior hockey. However, it's not the best decision for everyone. Also, mn high school hockey tends to be a year or two younger than junior leagues. So you can't really compare them. Mn kids still like to go play two years of juniors prior to college, even if they stay in high school through graduation.




Kids play junior in their grade 11 and 12 year of high school. Just like you say about playing in the NCAA at 18 against older kids -same would apply for high school kids playing juniors as opposed to high school. The high school aged kids would be would be playing against older kids in junior that they would be in high school.


----------



## Bonin21

The percentage of players playing in the USHL their junior or senior (or younger) years would be higher than those playing NCAA right after they graduate HS.


----------



## Rekus

Bonin21 said:


> The percentage of players playing in the USHL their junior or senior (or younger) years would be higher than those playing NCAA right after they graduate HS.




OK. SO maybe the difference in age is not as consistent in college - but they would still be playing against older kids.


----------



## TT1

I got to see Joe Cecconi and Tory Dello at Hlinka and i was impressed by both of them. I particularly liked Joe Cecconi's game, he looked rock solid defensively and for his size he has really good tools.. he definitely has some untapped offensive potential.

edit: Brendan Warren is another sleeper in the upcoming draft, real solid player with some nice skill and work ethic.


----------



## wings5

Players such as Etem, Biggs and Morin, Coyle can't seem to find their footing, still young players waiting for a breakout.


----------



## MNRube

dwanmaster* said:


> Mcdonagh
> Nelson
> Oshie
> Martin
> Leddy
> Bjugstad
> Wheeler
> Gardiner
> 
> vs.
> Johnson
> Faulk
> Mueller
> Stoa
> Schroeder
> Forbort
> Mcbain
> Kristo
> 
> Totally




One thing that sticks out in this group is that most of the guys on top list are more athletic and the list on bottom seems more like hockey specific players - Bjugstad, McDonagh, Martin were all multiple sport athletes. 

Also, lots of the guys on the bottom list come from family money or affluent areas it seems. I think there is something to be said for finishing high school with your friends and playing other sports in an environment you are comfortable with.


----------



## Rekus

MNRube said:


> One thing that sticks out in this group is that most of the guys on top list are more athletic and the list on bottom seems more like hockey specific players - Bjugstad, McDonagh, Martin were all multiple sport athletes.
> 
> Also, lots of the guys on the bottom list come from family money or affluent areas it seems. I think there is something to be said for finishing high school with your friends and playing other sports in an environment you are comfortable with.




In Some countries they call that single letter hockey, it not elite hockey. It all depends what a kid wants out of this. In am ideal world , all kids would be able to play elite level hockey till their are 18 and live at home to enjoy mom's cooking. Now, kidsmcan choose to play against the best or play with their buddies. As the USA has gotten better at hockey so have alot of other nations.


----------



## LouJersey

What ever happened to Blake Clarke?


----------



## bob77

MNRube said:


> One thing that sticks out in this group is that most of the guys on top list are more athletic and the list on bottom seems more like hockey specific players - Bjugstad, McDonagh, Martin were all multiple sport athletes.
> 
> Also, lots of the guys on the bottom list come from family money or affluent areas it seems. I think there is something to be said for finishing high school with your friends and playing other sports in an environment you are comfortable with.



I think your whole post here is way off. A lot of the kids that went to NTDP are very athletic, and have played other sports! They just didn't end up playing these sports for the high school in Ann Arbor! It's not how it works! Also, just because a kid decides to go only with hockey at some point doesn't mean they were not good at other sports and weren't athletic.


----------



## bob77

Bonin21 said:


> The percentage of players playing in the USHL their junior or senior (or younger) years would be higher than those playing NCAA right after they graduate HS.



I agree! Also, just in general, and in this order, on average, MN high school is younger than junior hockey, junior hockey is younger than NCAA, and NCAA is younger than AHL.


----------



## lanky

Rank these RWs by career point totals.

Boeser
Mccarron
Tuch
White


----------



## thething

Can anyone tell me about Kailer Yamamoto? Player comparable or style-wise? Nearly a ppg as a rookie and has had 3 points in each of his last three game.


----------



## lanky

lanky said:


> Rank these RWs by career point totals.
> 
> Boeser
> Mccarron
> Tuch
> White




Yeah! Sounds fun! Let me try.

1- White
2- Tuch
3- Boeser
4- McCarron


----------



## dwanmaster*

Anyone want to take a shot at this years NTDP class?
I assume it's likely the Shattucks / Honeybaked show with a few others.


----------



## hoc123

lanky said:


> Yeah! Sounds fun! Let me try.
> 
> 1- White
> 2- Tuch
> 3- Boeser
> 4- McCarron




Did you seriously answer yourself?


----------



## lanky

Yeah. Trying to get the ball rolling. I really want to hear more talk about White. What's his ceiling. Future RW or C?


----------



## hoc123

lanky said:


> Yeah. Trying to get the ball rolling. I really want to hear more talk about White. What's his ceiling. Future RW or C?




I know. I keep hearing him as a top 15 draft prospect but I know nothing about him. Every other top 15 prospect I know everything about.


----------



## cagney

lanky said:


> Yeah. Trying to get the ball rolling. I really want to hear more talk about White. What's his ceiling. Future RW or C?




White makes the most sense as a center given his well-rounded, two-way game. I think his offensive ceiling is the big question and it's likely what has caused his drop in draft rankings from the 5 to 15 range before the season to the 15 to 25 range he currently sits in.

He really piled up points last season which generated a lot of excitement but so far this season he's well off my expected pace for his offensive production. He's never been a flashy player and most of his offense comes as a result of strong skating and hockey sense but so far this year he doesn't look like he's improved a huge amount compared to last season. It's very possible his early season bout with mono has held him back but he's also a January '97 birth date so I think it's possible he was just very advanced compared to others in his age group last season.

At this point I expect him to go in the 20 to 30 range at the draft and likely be viewed as a potential 2nd or 3rd line center, though a strong second half, particularly internationally, could raise his stock. Compared to the players you were asking about I think Tuch certainly has higher upside while Boeser is probably somewhat similar to White from a point production perspective. I don't expect McCarron to produce points as a pro.


----------



## smalt021

ChewThirty said:


> Anyone want to take a shot at this years NTDP class?
> I assume it's likely the Shattucks / Honeybaked show with a few others.




Put together while watching the Ducks pound FSU...

G Cayden Primeau Comcast

D David Farrance Syracuse Jr Stars
D Max Gildon Dallas Stars Elite
D Josh Maniscalco SSM
D Mikey Anderson Hill Murray
D Chris Trouba Compuware
D Devon Fields Little Caesars


F Michael Pastujov Honeybaked
F Vanya Lodnia Honeybaked 
F Scott Reedy SSM
F Grant Mismash SSM
F Brady Tkachuck STL AAA Blues
F Baker Shore Colorado Tbirds
F Cole Coskey Chicago Mission
F Baron Thompson Omaha AAA (possible WHL)

Don't have great handle on 99 Goalies, or the 2nd wave of Forwards, but it's a start.


----------



## AmericanDream

smalt021 said:


> Put together while watching the Ducks pound FSU...
> 
> G Cayden Primeau Comcast
> 
> D David Farrance Syracuse Jr Stars
> D Max Gildon Dallas Stars Elite
> D Josh Maniscalco SSM
> D Mikey Anderson Hill Murray
> D Chris Trouba Compuware
> D Devon Fields Little Caesars
> 
> 
> F Michael Pastujov Honeybaked
> F Vanya Lodnia Honeybaked
> F Scott Reedy SSM
> F Grant Mismash SSM
> F Brady Tkachuck STL AAA Blues
> F Baker Shore Colorado Tbirds
> F  Cole Coskey Chicago Mission
> F Baron Thompson Omaha AAA (possible WHL)
> 
> Don't have great handle on 99 Goalies, or the 2nd wave of Forwards, but it's a start.




if they landed Farrance and Gildon, its Hanifin and Werenski part 2...but possibly even more elite.

the biggest omission I see is Sean Dhooghe..kid is small but is easily on par with the top 5 or so in this nation on talent. and no better place for a smaller player to go then the USNDP...just as Kane, Louis, Kelleher, etc..

Pastujov is a lock imo...so is Tkachuk... the Shattuck boys are the most intriguing in Mismash and Reedy whom both are electric. with more Minny kids heading to the USNDP program, I can see both these guys as near locks.

should be another pretty loaded group...


----------



## AmericanDream

cagney said:


> White makes the most sense as a center given his well-rounded, two-way game. I think his offensive ceiling is the big question and it's likely what has caused his drop in draft rankings from the 5 to 15 range before the season to the 15 to 25 range he currently sits in.
> 
> He really piled up points last season which generated a lot of excitement but so far this season he's well off my expected pace for his offensive production. He's never been a flashy player and most of his offense comes as a result of strong skating and hockey sense but so far this year he doesn't look like he's improved a huge amount compared to last season. It's very possible his early season bout with mono has held him back but he's also a January '97 birth date so I think it's possible he was just very advanced compared to others in his age group last season.
> 
> At this point I expect him to go in the 20 to 30 range at the draft and likely be viewed as a potential 2nd or 3rd line center, though a strong second half, particularly internationally, could raise his stock. Compared to the players you were asking about I think Tuch certainly has higher upside while Boeser is probably somewhat similar to White from a point production perspective. I don't expect McCarron to produce points as a pro.




I see White as a Dylan Larkin clone. Great two way player with solid offensive skills, that some team is going to jump high on because those offensive skills will blossom just like it has with Larkin. White already can play a solid defensive game, his focus will be on offense now and the sky is the limit for him. Top 15 pick still IMO for this year.


----------



## SabresSharks

smalt021 said:


> Put together while watching the Ducks pound FSU...
> 
> G Cayden Primeau Comcast
> 
> D David Farrance Syracuse Jr Stars
> D Max Gildon Dallas Stars Elite
> D Josh Maniscalco SSM
> D Mikey Anderson Hill Murray
> *D Chris Trouba Compuware*
> D Devon Fields Little Caesars
> 
> 
> F Michael Pastujov Honeybaked
> F Vanya Lodnia Honeybaked
> F Scott Reedy SSM
> F Grant Mismash SSM
> F Brady Tkachuck STL AAA Blues
> F Baker Shore Colorado Tbirds
> F Cole Coskey Chicago Mission
> F Baron Thompson Omaha AAA (possible WHL)
> 
> Don't have great handle on 99 Goalies, or the 2nd wave of Forwards, but it's a start.




Assume that's Jake's brother. How do they compare?


----------



## tealhockey

ToursLepantoVienna said:


> Assume that's Jake's brother. How do they compare?




He has a nice upside, but it's a little like Seth and Caleb Jones in that Chris is a solid prospect but not really in the same league as Jake right now IMO.

On the defense convo, forward group has a great top-end that will be tough to determine all of 'em but D corps is becoming clearer from my view.. 

Phil Kemp (Brown recruit) at Brunswick School (CT) or Tom Miller (Victory Honda U18) may be looks on that right side assuming Farrance, Gildon (easily top 2 best) Maniscalco (probably next man up in that convo) and Anderson (great talent and brother of current NTDP'er) are all highly likely and 3/4 are lefties. Big D-man Tommy Craft up at Deerfield (MA) may even be a guy for the right. could see Dexter's (MA) Jack Rathbone or CYA's Jackson Decker being considerations to fit the same kind of undersized, highly mobile puck-mover role that Brandon Fortunato played last year. Both lefties. Luke Kirwan's little brother Matt Kirwan is a solid prospect as well, September birthday playing up at the U18 level.. same heavy shot..


----------



## Mijatovic

WBC8 said:


> What ever happened to Blake Clarke?




Tried out with Red Wings at Camp. Did absolutely nothing and went nowhere.


----------



## Zaddy

Any info on Lucas Boka? He's the brother of Nick right? Any chance he gets selected to the NTDP?


----------



## tealhockey

Zaddy Zads said:


> Any info on Lucas Boka? He's the brother of Nick right? Any chance he gets selected to the NTDP?




Really talented in his own right, not the same type of player as Nick (+ he's a forward). He has good size, figure he has a very high chance of making camp and potentially emerging out of a deep forward group. Good overall game and very nice player at the U16 level.


----------



## 199991

Kyle Connor
Colin White
Brock Boeser
Tom Novak
Jordan Greenway

Some infos on these players, strengths, weaknesses, style of play, what they could bring to NHL teams and projected rank for the draft.

Thanks!


----------



## AmericanDream

Talked to my buddy who now scouts on the East Coast and he brought up one name..and followed it with just two words...

The name - Jake Wise
The words- Holy ****

Some are already calling this kid the closest thing to Crosby we have ever produced..love to get more talk on him going regardless of his youthful age..

Sorry posting from my phone and everything auto corrects to Jack from all my Eichel talk...


----------



## Bonin21

Will he go to the Q after next year then? Could he get exceptional status and go next year?


----------



## AmericanDream

Bonin21 said:


> Will he go to the Q after next year then? Could he get exceptional status and go next year?




I doubt they will ever give exceptional status to an American. .just my opinion. ..and I think he is USNDP bound as well...


----------



## dwanmaster*

Yeah, the '00 NTDP Class could be ridiculously loaded with talent


----------



## William H Bonney

It's Jake Wise. He's from the same hockey circles as Eichel and it's been reported that Wise is better at the same age.

He's QMJHL territory and they don't have exceptional status. Wise is already committed to BU as well. I'd be shocked if he doesn't head to the NTDP.


----------



## wings5

AlexG19 said:


> Kyle Connor
> Colin White
> Brock Boeser
> Tom Novak
> Jordan Greenway
> 
> Some infos on these players, strengths, weaknesses, style of play, what they could bring to NHL teams and projected rank for the draft.
> 
> Thanks!




Greenway was projected to go mid first round early in the season but seems to be disappointing, as of right now he is more likely to go 2nd/3rd round.



William H Bonney said:


> It's Jake Wise. He's from the same hockey circles as Eichel and it's been reported that Wise is better at the same age.
> 
> He's QMJHL territory and they don't have exceptional status. Wise is already committed to BU as well. I'd be shocked if he doesn't head to the NTDP.




Another Massachusetts product to boot. They've got something special going on there, producing much more elite talent than Minnesota and Michigan recently it seems.


----------



## hab 4ever

AmericanDream said:


> Talked to my buddy who now scouts on the East Coast and he brought up one name..and followed it with just two words...
> 
> The name - Jack Wise
> The words- Holy ****
> 
> Some are already calling this kid the closest thing to Crosby we have ever produced..love to get more talk on him going regardless of his youthful age..




Been hearing both Wise and Body Wilde as potential exceptional statuses should they be interested to join the QMJHL, while Wahlstrom and TJ Walsh are also considered big-time prospects.

Could the 2000 group shape out to be the best ever for the USA? What's up with all the extremely high level talent in the North-East USA that year? The QMJHL fan in me is kinda disappointed we probably won't see any of them join that league...


----------



## AmericanDream

hab 4ever said:


> Been hearing both Wise and Body Wilde as potential exceptional statuses should they be interested to join the QMJHL, while Wahlstrom and TJ Walsh are also considered big-time prospects.
> 
> Could the 2000 group shape out to be the best ever for the USA? What's up with all the extremely high level talent in the North-East USA that year? The QMJHL fan in me is kinda disappointed we probably won't see any of them join that league...




Walsh is the other kid that he said was just a notch or 2 below Wise...as he is insanely gifted at this stage as well..


----------



## William H Bonney

hab 4ever said:


> Been hearing both Wise and Body Wilde as potential exceptional statuses should they be interested to join the QMJHL, while Wahlstrom and TJ Walsh are also considered big-time prospects.




Bode Wilde is originally from Montreal. I'm not sure on his citizenship status (either American or Canadian) so right now I assume he's a dual.


----------



## hab 4ever

William H Bonney said:


> Bode Wilde is originally from Montreal. I'm not sure on his citizenship status (either American or Canadian) so right now I assume he's a dual.




Did his family move to the USA or just him for hockey purposes?


----------



## William H Bonney

hab 4ever said:


> Did his family move to the USA or just him for hockey purposes?




I have no idea but he's been playing for Michigan teams for a few years at least.


----------



## orangeandblack

hab 4ever said:


> Been hearing both Wise and Body Wilde as potential exceptional statuses should they be interested to join the QMJHL, while Wahlstrom and TJ Walsh are also considered big-time prospects.
> 
> Could the 2000 group shape out to be the best ever for the USA? What's up with all the extremely high level talent in the North-East USA that year? The QMJHL fan in me is kinda disappointed we probably won't see any of them join that league...




Throw in Kjell Samuelsson's kid Mattias Samuelsson from NJ at Northwood now. Already 6'3-6'4 defenseman.


----------



## Rekus

William H Bonney said:


> It's Jake Wise. He's from the same hockey circles as Eichel and it's been reported that Wise is better at the same age.
> 
> He's QMJHL territory and they don't have exceptional status. Wise is already committed to BU as well. I'd be shocked if he doesn't head to the NTDP.




QMJHL is considering granting exceptional status to Joe Veleno , currently playing MD AAA with the Lac St. Louis Lions, so you never know...

If the QMJHL did grant exceptional status to an American it would be great publicity for the league in the US.


----------



## WesternCollegeHockey

William H Bonney said:


> He's QMJHL territory and they don't have exceptional status. Wise is already committed to BU as well. I'd be shocked if he doesn't head to the NTDP.




Hockey Canada handles all the decision-making on 'exceptional status' players, not the individual CHL leagues. The OHL is just the only league that has had players apply in the past.


----------



## AmericanDream

Nice to 6 American kids in the top 20 in OHL scoring...some very solid years for a number of them...plus DeAngelo as the top scoring dman..


----------



## AstrophysicalJet

Can anyone tell Me about Julian Kislin? 

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=312018

Saw a yt vid of him dangling a whole team with some slick moves


----------



## Bonin21

The defense looked like C Bantams.


----------



## tealhockey

ImGoingNucks said:


> Can anyone tell Me about Julian Kislin?
> 
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=312018
> 
> Saw a yt vid of him dangling a whole team with some slick moves






Bonin21 said:


> The defense looked like C Bantams.




He's a good sized kid around 6'0 whose pretty young and was lankier so hard to gauge until he keeps adding weight. Was exposed defensively against the best in the age in NY this summer but the offensive aspect is exciting, good passer, plays kind of loose and up-tempo. He has a nice upside but a lot of development to go.. that vid is from jersey HS hockey where the parity is lacking. The other team lost 10-1 the other week to one of the better teams in state.


----------



## AstrophysicalJet

OTBHockey said:


> He's a good sized kid around 6'0 whose pretty young and was lankier so hard to gauge until he keeps adding weight. Was exposed defensively against the best in the age in NY this summer but the offensive aspect is exciting, good passer, plays kind of loose and up-tempo. He has a nice upside but a lot of development to go.. that vid is from jersey HS hockey where the parity is lacking. The other team lost 10-1 the other week to one of the better teams in state.




Thanks alot 

Yeah it was easy to see that the D Was not a very good one, but his stick skills still looked slick


----------



## rmartin65

What could you all tell me about the following players? Playing style, predicted round, etc. Thanks in advance!

Callahan Burke
Kevin Conley
Erik Foley
Brendan Warren
Jacob Henderson
Karch Bachman
Cooper Marody
Troy Terry
Jack Roslovic
Brody Stevens


----------



## herbst20

rmartin65 said:


> What could you all tell me about the following players? Playing style, predicted round, etc. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Callahan Burke
> Kevin Conley
> Erik Foley
> Brendan Warren
> Jacob Henderson
> Karch Bachman
> Cooper Marody
> Troy Terry
> Jack Roslovic
> Brody Stevens




I can weigh in on Cal Burke and Erik Foley as I have seen them live 10-15 times this year.


Cal is an undersized RW. I would say 5'10 at the very best. Very intelligent player with a high hockey IQ. Drives the net hard and has gotten half of his goals this way during the season. Not afraid to go to the corners and battle for the puck or throw a check despite his size. Notre Dame commit who would be a late round selection in the Draft if he is taken.


Erik Foley is physically mature for his age. Roster lists Erik at 185, but I would tend to believe it is more like 195. Good top end speed, NHL release on his shot, and a pretty explosive 1st step. Uses his frame well to shield the defender from the puck. A natural LW but has seen time at Center on the PP because of his ability to deflect pucks. I would guess the Providence commit would be a late 2nd or early 3rd round pick


----------



## tealhockey

ImGoingNucks said:


> Thanks alot
> 
> Yeah it was easy to see that the D Was not a very good one, but his stick skills still looked slick




Ironically I actually saw him yesterday at an all-star game for his league and he looked very sharp. Very good control with the puck, escapes, recovered the puck a ton and took some solid shots. So he looks like he's taken a step since I saw him last.



rmartin65 said:


> What could you all tell me about the following players? Playing style, predicted round, etc. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Callahan Burke
> Kevin Conley
> Erik Foley
> Brendan Warren
> Jacob Henderson
> Karch Bachman
> Cooper Marody
> Troy Terry
> Jack Roslovic
> Brody Stevens




I've seen a few of these guys the last few years but not within last few months so more recent fluctuations in their draft stock I'm not sure about. This is what their playing style seems to be from my view though..

I think what herbst20 said about Cal and Erik Foley is right on from what I've seen.

Jack Roslovic is great. He's got pro size at around 6'1, he can skate, and he is really smart in possession. High-end playmaking skills. At Miami he's going to be a cornerstone of an offensive group that will be a serious threat to other teams. He should be an early look in the draft.

Karch Bachman is a very dynamic player. Arguably the most dynamic player in high school hockey this year, he plays for Culver Military in Indiana and is pretty light on his feet which makes him really dangerous. At Miami he should be awesome. Pro stock wise I think he's a little bit more risk/reward so I'm curious to see where he lands. I'm not sure. He has decent size at about 5'11 but not a 6'3 type of pro frame which, with his mobility would make him a slam dunk I figure.

Kevin Conley is a Denver recruit from Wisconsin. Big, hard to pin down with the puck and good at identifying soft spots and making plays. Was very poised in aaa and can be effective making plays on the perimeter or driving the net. I wouldn't be surprised if a team really likes him and takes him early mid rounds.

Brendan Warren is a player I've really liked watching the few times I've gotten the chance since he went to the NTDP. I figure he goes decently high, strong skating, makes plays decisively, works all around the sheet and has some sandpaper/toughness. Heading to Michigan where they are loading up the next few years.

Cooper Marody I liked the one game I saw of him but I don't really know enough about him to give a full report. Big kid who can wheel and looks like he has some offensive tools so he may be a pro-style type of guy when he leaves college. Going to Michigan also.


----------



## AstrophysicalJet

OTBHockey said:


> Ironically I actually saw him yesterday at an all-star game for his league and he looked very sharp. Very good control with the puck, escapes, recovered the puck a ton and took some solid shots. So he looks like he's taken a step since I saw him last.




Thanks for the update, ill have to keep an eye on the kid, seems an interesting one!


----------



## Mehar

William H Bonney said:


> Bode Wilde is originally from Montreal. I'm not sure on his citizenship status (either American or Canadian) so right now I assume he's a dual.




Based on what i read a couple of weeks ago- he is still leaning towards playing for Canada.

*P.S. On a side note- i enjoy reading your posts man. You are one of the most insightful guys on this forum. Keep up the good work. *


----------



## Beaunett

Mehar said:


> Based on what i read a couple of weeks ago- he is still leaning towards playing for Canada.
> 
> *P.S. On a side note- i enjoy reading your posts man. You are one of the most insightful guys on this forum. Keep up the good work. *




It's quite weird recently all these dual citzenships have elected to go Canadian. I doubt Wahlstrom has dual citzenship, but his last name sounds Swedish a lot.


----------



## Daneurism

Beaunett said:


> It's quite weird recently all these dual citzenships have elected to go Canadian. I doubt Wahlstrom has dual citzenship, but his last name sounds Swedish a lot.




A couple of the bigger names, yeah. Campoli and Luce seem like they are electing to play for USA, though.


----------



## Zaddy

Beaunett said:


> It's quite weird recently all these dual citzenships have elected to go Canadian. I doubt Wahlstrom has dual citzenship, but his last name sounds Swedish a lot.




His father is swedish but Oliver himself is born in the US. EP has him listed as a dual, don't know if that means he has dual citizenship though or if it just shows one of his parents is of a different nationality.


----------



## Mehar

Beaunett said:


> It's quite weird recently all these dual citzenships have elected to go Canadian. I doubt Wahlstrom has dual citzenship, but his last name sounds Swedish a lot.




Not really. There are 4 Dual Citizens who have elected to play for USA in the NTDP. Next year- you will have guys like Ryan Mantha, Ryan Macinnes (son of Al Macinnes) and Dominic Turgeon (son of Pierre) all vying for spots on Team USA for the WJC. There are many more instances of Duals playing for Team USA than Canada. Just check the stats from the last decade. The US has benefited more, but Canada has gotten a couple to go their way like Jeff Chychrun and Logan Brown recently, with Jamie Oleksiak and Tyler Myers in years prior.


----------



## SeanLafortune

hab 4ever said:


> Been hearing both Wise and Body Wilde as potential exceptional statuses should they be interested to join the QMJHL, while Wahlstrom and TJ Walsh are also considered big-time prospects.
> 
> Could the 2000 group shape out to be the best ever for the USA? What's up with all the extremely high level talent in the North-East USA that year? The QMJHL fan in me is kinda disappointed we probably won't see any of them join that league...




Saw Wilde in person in Port Huron. Big, powerful and high end tools. Not sure if he'd get exceptional status in the QMJHL simply because he's playing at his level, usually those guys need to be at the U16 level. He'd also need to get a waiver to apply, a la Sean Day. 



William H Bonney said:


> Bode Wilde is originally from Montreal. I'm not sure on his citizenship status (either American or Canadian) so right now I assume he's a dual.




Talking to his coach, it sounds like both his parents are from and still live in Montreal. Doesn't sound like he has American citizenship.


----------



## Pokerface

SeanLafortune said:


> Saw Wilde in person in Port Huron. Big, powerful and high end tools. Not sure if he'd get exceptional status in the QMJHL simply because he's playing at his level, usually those guys need to be at the U16 level. He'd also need to get a waiver to apply, a la Sean Day.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking to his coach, it sounds like both his parents are from and still live in Montreal. Doesn't sound like he has American citizenship.




On his Twitter account he wrote that he was a dual citizen.


----------



## usascout1

cagney said:


> White makes the most sense as a center given his well-rounded, two-way game. I think his offensive ceiling is the big question and it's likely what has caused his drop in draft rankings from the 5 to 15 range before the season to the 15 to 25 range he currently sits in.
> 
> He really piled up points last season which generated a lot of excitement but so far this season he's well off my expected pace for his offensive production. He's never been a flashy player and most of his offense comes as a result of strong skating and hockey sense but so far this year he doesn't look like he's improved a huge amount compared to last season. It's very possible his early season bout with mono has held him back but he's also a January '97 birth date so I think it's possible he was just very advanced compared to others in his age group last season.
> 
> At this point I expect him to go in the 20 to 30 range at the draft and likely be viewed as a potential 2nd or 3rd line center, though a strong second half, particularly internationally, could raise his stock. Compared to the players you were asking about I think Tuch certainly has higher upside while Boeser is probably somewhat similar to White from a point production perspective. I don't expect McCarron to produce points as a pro.




His bout with mono became worse as he tried to go back to early and then was sidelined again with it in his spleen. His skating at this point is actually phenomenal after playing sick off and on for 3 months. Saw him play last weekend. Looks like he lost a little weight due to the illness but I think you will see a rise in his game real soon as last week was the first week he has been completely healthy since September. I project he goes around 15 by the time u18 worlds are over.


----------



## Zaddy

Any info on Ryan Poehling? '99 born playing for the undefeated Lakeville North team. Smaller brother of the '96 born Poehling twins. All three committed to St. Cloud State. How good of a prospect is he? Any chance he gets selected for the NTDP next year?

Also, while on the topic of Lakeville North. Goalie Ryan Edquist is putting up some good numbers. Committed to Univ. of Minnesota. Why isn't he on the NTDP team this year and where do you see him go next year? He's drafted by Sioux City in the USHL, I guess he'll head there next year? How good of a prospect is he? One of the top goalies for 2016?


----------



## dwanmaster*

Zaddy Zads said:


> Any info on Ryan Poehling? '99 born playing for the undefeated Lakeville North team. Smaller brother of the '96 born Poehling twins. All three committed to St. Cloud State. How good of a prospect is he? Any chance he gets selected for the NTDP next year?
> 
> Also, while on the topic of Lakeville North. Goalie Ryan Edquist is putting up some good numbers. Committed to Univ. of Minnesota. Why isn't he on the NTDP team this year and where do you see him go next year? He's drafted by Sioux City in the USHL, I guess he'll head there next year? How good of a prospect is he? One of the top goalies for 2016?




Do you mean younger brother? Because he's 6'1 while the twins are 5'11. Great prospect, will be on the NTDP team if he wants to. 

Edquist is good, but he's no Jake Oettinger


----------



## herbst20

ChewThirty said:


> Do you mean younger brother? Because he's 6'1 while the twins are 5'11. Great prospect, will be on the NTDP team if he wants to.
> 
> Edquist is good, but he's no Jake Oettinger




It will be interesting if the youngest Poehling will Tender with the Green Bay Gamblers of the USHL. The Gamblers drafted and protected both older brothers in last years draft. It would give the brothers an opportunity to play together again in the USHL.


----------



## AmericanDream

I have been hearing that Cam Askew has come back from the dead...he has started to put up some points and has been given more ice time as well...he also gets picked in shootouts so the kid is starting to get looked at more now..not sure where he goes as the once possible top 20 pick has fallen but good to hear all is not lost and he should be a decent pick in June.


----------



## dwanmaster*

Mehar said:


> Based on what i read a couple of weeks ago- he is still leaning towards playing for Canada.




I like our chances

https://twitter.com/BodeWilde27/status/561272710173827072

https://twitter.com/BodeWilde27/status/510901143799885824


----------



## AmericanDream

I love Turcotte's quote on the bottom... "aren't ya Canadian" hahaha

for what it is worth, I heard his mom is American or was born here, so maybe that's where he has the opportunity to play for the US.


----------



## CRRhockey

AmericanDream said:


> I love Turcotte's quote on the bottom... "aren't ya Canadian" hahaha
> 
> for what it is worth, I heard his mom is American or was born here, so maybe that's where he has the opportunity to play for the US.




Well the NTDP is the best development in North America. Campoli did the same thing and is committed to Boston College. Can understand why anyone with the possibility would go that route.


----------



## Bjorn Le

CRRhockey said:


> Well the NTDP is the best development in North America. Campoli did the same thing and is committed to Boston College. Can understand why anyone with the possibility would go that route.




The best?


----------



## Bonin21

Faidh ar Rud Eigin said:


> The best?



Which single team has produced the most NHL players in the last ten years? Serious question as I don't know. Just talking count of players with an NHL appearance.


----------



## Bjorn Le

Bonin21 said:


> Which single team has produced the most NHL players in the last ten years? Serious question as I don't know. Just talking count of players with an NHL appearance.




OK. Producing players =/= best development. US NTDP has been a massive advance in prospect development for American prospects but it's produced so many NHL players because its a national development program . All top US prospects are pressured to go there. I wouldn't consider a Canadian National Development Program to be the best if it existed. Obviously it's one of the best, most top US prospects are at least going there before they move on to the pros, NCAA or CHL but it can't be called the best because it produces so many players for the simple fact it is a national development team and it's supposed to have most of the top prospects on it.


----------



## Bonin21

Alright so the answer was probably the NTDP. Pretty cool that this kid is dreaming of going there.


----------



## Mehar

ChewThirty said:


> I like our chances
> 
> https://twitter.com/BodeWilde27/status/561272710173827072
> 
> https://twitter.com/BodeWilde27/status/510901143799885824




I like Canada's chances as well, since your tweet was from September, and the article i read was from the first week of January, where it said he was leaning towards Canada.


----------



## Bonin21

The first tweet is from 1/30/15. I'd say him going NTDP is obviously much more likely than NTDP-NCAA, though.


----------



## AmericanDream

it is also pretty telling that he uses a pic of the USNDP locker room and calls it the dream...pretty obvious where he wants to go from how vocal he seems to be to USA Hockey.


----------



## V6

ChewThirty said:


> Do you mean younger brother? Because he's 6'1 while the twins are 5'11. Great prospect, will be on the NTDP team if he wants to.
> 
> Edquist is good, but he's no Jake Oettinger






Correct.......Edquist is MUCH better:

yo:


----------



## Rogie21

Beanpot, postponed one day, begins tonight with BU-Harvard at 5 p.m., followed by BC-Northeastern. TSN is airing both games, as is NESN.
http://instagram.com/p/ypOXenrBMb/


----------



## Zaddy

Okay so it looks like the US have a lot of interesting prospects for the coming draft. I'm currently watching the U18 game vs Sweden on youtube and I have some questions I was hoping you guys could enlighten me on. First things first, Jack Roslovic is a guy I've been intruiged by for a while but haven't actually had the opportunity to see until now. It just took a couple of shifts for me to fall in love with him. That Tkachuk-Matthews-Roslovic line has been electric so far in the first period. Anyway, I noticed Roslovic wasn't in Bobby Mac's top60 which I guess is understandable but he wasn't in Craig Buttons top100 either. He's ranked only as number #52 among NA skaters by Central Scouting, behind a few guys I'm going to mention later. Do you think he is an underrated prospect? What's his weakness(es)? What prevents him from a higher ranking? Where do you see him going in the draft?

Another guy I knew very little about was Brendan Warren. Really liked him in his first couple of shifts in this game. Noticed he was ranked #34 by Central Scouting and is in Buttons top100. What's the difference between him and Roslovic? What makes him a better prospect?

Lastly, Christian Fischer is (mostly) ranked even higher than both those guys. How so? How do they all compare? Just looking at them on EliteProspects they are all listed as C's and of very similar size with very similar point totals. So where do you see these guys going in the draft and what's a realistic upside for these guys? I appreciate any and all insight!


----------



## DSuttersface

Zaddy Zads said:


> Okay so it looks like the US have a lot of interesting prospects for the coming draft. I'm currently watching the U18 game vs Sweden on youtube and I have some questions I was hoping you guys could enlighten me on. First things first, Jack Roslovic is a guy I've been intruiged by for a while but haven't actually had the opportunity to see until now. It just took a couple of shifts for me to fall in love with him. That Tkachuk-Matthews-Roslovic line has been electric so far in the first period. Anyway, I noticed Roslovic wasn't in Bobby Mac's top60 which I guess is understandable but he wasn't in Craig Buttons top100 either. He's ranked only as number #52 among NA skaters by Central Scouting, behind a few guys I'm going to mention later. Do you think he is an underrated prospect? What's his weakness(es)? What prevents him from a higher ranking? Where do you see him going in the draft?
> 
> Another guy I knew very little about was Brendan Warren. Really liked him in his first couple of shifts in this game. Noticed he was ranked #34 by Central Scouting and is in Buttons top100. What's the difference between him and Roslovic? What makes him a better prospect?
> 
> Lastly, Christian Fischer is (mostly) ranked even higher than both those guys. How so? How do they all compare? Just looking at them on EliteProspects they are all listed as C's and of very similar size with very similar point totals. So where do you see these guys going in the draft and what's a realistic upside for these guys? I appreciate any and all insight!





Do you have a link for that game by chance? I looked but couldn't find it.


----------



## Zaddy

DSuttersface said:


> Do you have a link for that game by chance? I looked but couldn't find it.




Here:


----------



## lawrence

i'm back and I come in peace. 

Just wondering if any of you seen a prospect by the name of "Colin White " play? hows his game, what he is about. Just wondering. one of the mocks had his picking him up, just curious what kind of player he is.

thank you.


----------



## cagney

Zaddy Zads said:


> Okay so it looks like the US have a lot of interesting prospects for the coming draft. I'm currently watching the U18 game vs Sweden on youtube and I have some questions I was hoping you guys could enlighten me on. First things first, Jack Roslovic is a guy I've been intruiged by for a while but haven't actually had the opportunity to see until now. It just took a couple of shifts for me to fall in love with him. That Tkachuk-Matthews-Roslovic line has been electric so far in the first period. Anyway, I noticed Roslovic wasn't in Bobby Mac's top60 which I guess is understandable but he wasn't in Craig Buttons top100 either. He's ranked only as number #52 among NA skaters by Central Scouting, behind a few guys I'm going to mention later. Do you think he is an underrated prospect? What's his weakness(es)? What prevents him from a higher ranking? Where do you see him going in the draft?




Roslovic definitely has nice hands and creativity but I've always felt he was understrength and a bit of a perimeter player. He's the type that will likely have to play in the top six at the pro level so you have to ask the question of whether or not he's skilled enough for that. I could see him going somewhere in the second round if he finishes the year strong but perhaps the third or fourth is more likely.



Zaddy Zads said:


> Another guy I knew very little about was Brendan Warren. Really liked him in his first couple of shifts in this game. Noticed he was ranked #34 by Central Scouting and is in Buttons top100. What's the difference between him and Roslovic? What makes him a better prospect?




I think Warren is a better skater and a bit more gritty than Roslovic. I think Roslovic has better hands and creativity but Warren probably has a better shot. The difference to me is if Warren's offense never comes around he might still be able to play a role at the NHL level.



Zaddy Zads said:


> Lastly, Christian Fischer is (mostly) ranked even higher than both those guys. How so? How do they all compare? Just looking at them on EliteProspects they are all listed as C's and of very similar size with very similar point totals. So where do you see these guys going in the draft and what's a realistic upside for these guys? I appreciate any and all insight!




Fisher is a much physically stronger player who is good along the boards and brings a gritty, power game. He plays the most pro-style game of the three IMO and I expect him to be taken before the others, probably in the first half of the second round. I've really liked his improvement over the year.


----------



## Zaddy

cagney said:


> Roslovic definitely has nice hands and creativity but I've always felt he was understrength and a bit of a perimeter player. He's the type that will likely have to play in the top six at the pro level so you have to ask the question of whether or not he's skilled enough for that. I could see him going somewhere in the second round if he finishes the year strong but perhaps the third or fourth is more likely.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Warren is a better skater and a bit more gritty than Roslovic. I think Roslovic has better hands and creativity but Warren probably has a better shot. The difference to me is if Warren's offense never comes around he might still be able to play a role at the NHL level.
> 
> 
> 
> Fisher is a much physically stronger player who is good along the boards and brings a gritty, power game. He plays the most pro-style game of the three IMO and I expect him to be taken before the others, probably in the first half of the second round. I've really liked his improvement over the year.




Thank you for the answers! That was pretty much my impressions from watching the game as well. For me, what I like about Roslovic is that he does have that top-six potential whereas Warren seems more likely to top out as a 3rd liner. So basically you can turn it around the other way and say that you should pick Roslovic over Warren because he's more likely to be become an impact player. Risk vs reward I guess! I bet NHL teams have very different philosophies when it comes to these matters.

I didn't watch Fischer as closely as the other two but he seemed indeed a more powerful player. I can see why the scouts like him. Overall the US crop this year and the next looks quite strong. I like it.


----------



## Juxtaposer

Jordan Greenway is a bust waiting to happen IMHO. Doesn't have the hands or hockey IQ to be a significant player.

As for Colin White, you're looking at a Patrice Bergeron type of player. Speedy, equally adept playmaker and goalscorer, excellent two-way player. He's a last shift down one and a last shift up one type of player. The Dylan Larkin of this year's draft.

I agree that Fischer seems like his game is very translatable. Skates well, plays a north-south game, well-rounded, physical.


----------



## UvBnDatsyuked

TheJuxtaposer said:


> Jordan Greenway is a bust waiting to happen IMHO. Doesn't have the hands or hockey IQ to be a significant player.
> 
> As for Colin White, you're looking at a Patrice Bergeron type of player. Speedy, equally adept playmaker and goalscorer, excellent two-way player. He's a last shift down one and a last shift up one type of player. The Dylan Larkin of this year's draft.
> 
> I agree that Fischer seems like his game is very translatable. Skates well, plays a north-south game, well-rounded, physical.




Agree on Jordan Greenway. Saw a game his first year at Shattuck and had no clue what the hype was. Poor with the puck and reading the play and made his linemates worse. Guess that issue is still there.


----------



## Mickey the mouse

The only F even close to Larkin is Mathews. White is not even close.

Larkin has plenty of room to grow height and weight while Mathews seems pretty close to being topped out size wise. Nothing wrong with his size , Larkin has more room to grow.


----------



## AmericanDream

Mickey the mouse said:


> The only F even close to Larkin is Mathews. White is not even close.
> 
> Larkin has plenty of room to grow height and weight while Mathews seems pretty close to being topped out size wise. Nothing wrong with his size , Larkin has more room to grow.




White is about as close to Larkin as it gets...pretty crazy watching both guys play as they play the same way and have the same characteristics and concerns heading into their drafts....people questioned Larkin's offensive ceiling as well..


----------



## cagney

Posted some thoughts on the U18 WJC roster in the international section but they might generate more discussion here...

Overall I think this US team can and should be improved (from the recent 5 Nations tournament showing) by April. There's a pretty good chance Hanifin, Werenski, Novak and Boeser will be available and I'd like to see all of them added. Perhaps we'll see something like this...

Tkachuk-Matthews-Roslovic
Greenway-White-Bracco
Fischer-Novak-Boeser
Warren-Terry-Kunin
Jones


Perhaps Jones could get some chances in Greenway's place if he continues to struggle finishing.


I could also see a possibility of Yan being added given his previous NTDP experience and chemistry with Novak/Boeser from the Hlinka tournament. 


Kirwan would have been a sure thing at one point but after his poor season I don't think he'll be invited. 


Logan Brown could be an interesting inclusion but I don't know if they'll try that or if he'd accept. I'd be happy to see him centering the fourth line though.


Outside chance for Clayton Keller as well.

Hanifin-Werenski
Krys-Boka
Jones-McAvoy
Masonius


I don't really have any strong feelings about who stays and who goes from the current d-core so Fitzgerald, Gabriele, Evers and Ruggerio could be there in place of some of what I have. 


If Hanifin and Werenski are available I'd like to see them out there as much as possible. 


I'd also really like to see Krys there. 


I'd definitely make a push for Chychrun if he's available as I don't think he's eligible to represent Canada yet but I doubt he'd accept at this point.

Oettinger
Opilka
Lackey


It's a risk going with the '98 goalie but I'd very much like to see it considered as I'm not overly confident in Opilka/Lackey as of now.

All this said, it's possible they ride with what they have for the most part and we don't see so many players from outside the program or from the U17 team on the final roster. It could be seen as a risk to team chemistry and even without changes I think they still have a strong chance of winning.


----------



## Rekus

cagney said:


> Posted some thoughts on the U18 WJC roster in the international section but they might generate more discussion here...
> 
> Overall I think this US team can and should be improved (from the recent 5 Nations tournament showing) by April. There's a pretty good chance Hanifin, Werenski, Novak and Boeser will be available and I'd like to see all of them added. Perhaps we'll see something like this...
> 
> Tkachuk-Matthews-Roslovic
> Greenway-White-Bracco
> Fischer-Novak-Boeser
> Warren-Terry-Kunin
> Jones
> 
> 
> Perhaps Jones could get some chances in Greenway's place if he continues to struggle finishing.
> 
> 
> I could also see a possibility of Yan being added given his previous NTDP experience and chemistry with Novak/Boeser from the Hlinka tournament.
> 
> 
> Kirwan would have been a sure thing at one point but after his poor season I don't think he'll be invited.
> 
> 
> Logan Brown could be an interesting inclusion but I don't know if they'll try that or if he'd accept. I'd be happy to see him centering the fourth line though.
> 
> 
> Outside chance for Clayton Keller as well.
> 
> Hanifin-Werenski
> Krys-Boka
> Jones-McAvoy
> Masonius
> 
> 
> I don't really have any strong feelings about who stays and who goes from the current d-core so Fitzgerald, Gabriele, Evers and Ruggerio could be there in place of some of what I have.
> 
> 
> If Hanifin and Werenski are available I'd like to see them out there as much as possible.
> 
> 
> I'd also really like to see Krys there.
> 
> 
> I'd definitely make a push for Chychrun if he's available as I don't think he's eligible to represent Canada yet but I doubt he'd accept at this point.
> 
> Oettinger
> Opilka
> Lackey
> 
> 
> It's a risk going with the '98 goalie but I'd very much like to see it considered as I'm not overly confident in Opilka/Lackey as of now.
> 
> All this said, it's possible they ride with what they have for the most part and we don't see so many players from outside the program or from the U17 team on the final roster. It could be seen as a risk to team chemistry and even without changes I think they still have a strong chance of winning.




I think the chances are of seeing any kids playing inthe CHL if their respective team is in the playoffs. It the biggest reason Canada does not send their best team for that tournament - most of their best kids are in CHL playoffs.
I could see Hanafin and Werenski added, their college season would be over by then.


----------



## cagney

Rekus said:


> I think the chances are of seeing any kids playing inthe CHL if their respective team is in the playoffs. It the biggest reason Canada does not send their best team for that tournament - most of their best kids are in CHL playoffs.
> I could see Hanafin and Werenski added, their college season would be over by then.




Last year they waited until the end of the first round of the CHL playoffs to add Nedeljkovic. It's possible they may consider doing the same this year.


----------



## orangeandblack

cagney said:


> Last year they waited until the end of the first round of the CHL playoffs to add Nedeljkovic. It's possible they may consider doing the same this year.




If they don't offer both Chychrun and Brown it will be a huge fail. Both of their teams either won't make the playoffs, or won't last past round 1. Both are better than most of the 97s they would be in direct competition with, and they'd lock up 2 big, talented dual citizens.

Prince George won't make the playoffs either, they should make an offer to Jansen Harkins too.

Maybe we need Klinsmann as our hockey director too


----------



## Rabid Ranger

orangeandblack said:


> If they don't offer both Chychrun and Brown it will be a huge fail. Both of their teams either won't make the playoffs, or won't last past round 1. Both are better than most of the 97s they would be in direct competition with, and they'd lock up 2 big, talented dual citizens.
> 
> Prince George won't make the playoffs either, they should make an offer to Jansen Harkins too.
> 
> Maybe we need Klinsmann as our hockey director too




I hear what you're saying, but are any of these guys inclined to play for the U.S.? I can possibly see Brown, but the other two seem like long shots at this point.


----------



## Rekus

orangeandblack said:


> If they don't offer both Chychrun and Brown it will be a huge fail. Both of their teams either won't make the playoffs, or won't last past round 1. Both are better than most of the 97s they would be in direct competition with, and they'd lock up 2 big, talented dual citizens.
> 
> Prince George won't make the playoffs either, they should make an offer to Jansen Harkins too.
> 
> Maybe we need Klinsmann as our hockey director too




Do not be surprised if Canada offers those kids a chance to play at the U18 tournament - and locking them up- as their teams will be out of the play-offs.


----------



## William H Bonney

Rekus said:


> Do not be surprised if Canada offers those kids a chance to play at the U18 tournament - and locking them up- as their teams will be out of the play-offs.




Neither Chychrun or Brown are available for Team Canada at this year's U18 tournament.


----------



## Juxtaposer

William H Bonney said:


> Neither Chychrun or Brown are available for Team Canada at this year's U18 tournament.




Why's that?


----------



## cagney

TheJuxtaposer said:


> Why's that?




According to IIHF rules a dual-citizen needs to play at least two full years in their country of citizenship after their 10th birthday to be eligible to represent that country. Neither Chychrun nor Brown have met that requirement to play for Canada yet. Chychrun will probably be eligible by next September though I believe Brown won't have met the requirement until August/September 2016.

It should be noted that, according to these rules, Harkins isn't eligible to play for the US.


----------



## AmericanDream

cagney said:


> According to IIHF rules a dual-citizen needs to play at least two full years in their country of citizenship after their 10th birthday to be eligible to represent that country. Neither Chychrun nor Brown have met that requirement to play for Canada yet. Chychrun will probably be eligible by next September though I believe Brown won't have met the requirement until August/September 2016.
> 
> It should be noted that, according to these rules, Harkins isn't eligible to play for the US.




exactly, which is why the US should throw the kitchen sink at these two kids and say here ya go...a chance in the spotlight to play on a team that will likely win the Gold! hahaha.

I can see Brown jumping at this as he really hasn't made any real public comments about playing for Canada outside of the u17 thing which we already stated isn't technically playing for Canada and others from other nations have played in that tournament as well.

I am pulling for Logan Brown big time...Chychrun seems dead set on Canada which is beyond a shame but his right...


----------



## Bjorn Le

cagney said:


> Posted some thoughts on the U18 WJC roster in the international section but they might generate more discussion here...
> 
> Overall I think this US team can and should be improved (from the recent 5 Nations tournament showing) by April. There's a pretty good chance Hanifin, Werenski, Novak and Boeser will be available and I'd like to see all of them added. Perhaps we'll see something like this...
> 
> Tkachuk-Matthews-Roslovic
> Greenway-White-Bracco
> Fischer-Novak-Boeser
> Warren-Terry-Kunin
> Jones
> 
> 
> Perhaps Jones could get some chances in Greenway's place if he continues to struggle finishing.
> 
> 
> I could also see a possibility of Yan being added given his previous NTDP experience and chemistry with Novak/Boeser from the Hlinka tournament.
> 
> 
> Kirwan would have been a sure thing at one point but after his poor season I don't think he'll be invited.
> 
> 
> Logan Brown could be an interesting inclusion but I don't know if they'll try that or if he'd accept. I'd be happy to see him centering the fourth line though.
> 
> 
> Outside chance for Clayton Keller as well.
> 
> Hanifin-Werenski
> Krys-Boka
> Jones-McAvoy
> Masonius
> 
> 
> I don't really have any strong feelings about who stays and who goes from the current d-core so Fitzgerald, Gabriele, Evers and Ruggerio could be there in place of some of what I have.
> 
> 
> If Hanifin and Werenski are available I'd like to see them out there as much as possible.
> 
> 
> I'd also really like to see Krys there.
> 
> 
> I'd definitely make a push for Chychrun if he's available as I don't think he's eligible to represent Canada yet but I doubt he'd accept at this point.
> 
> Oettinger
> Opilka
> Lackey
> 
> 
> It's a risk going with the '98 goalie but I'd very much like to see it considered as I'm not overly confident in Opilka/Lackey as of now.
> 
> All this said, it's possible they ride with what they have for the most part and we don't see so many players from outside the program or from the U17 team on the final roster. It could be seen as a risk to team chemistry and even without changes I think they still have a strong chance of winning.




What are the chances they add anyone who hasn't played on the NTDP this year? There wasn't a single player on the roster last year who hadn't played on the NTDP that season (two players played some games for them but went on to play for another team). Typically the U18 tournament is the reward for the NTDP guys. 



cagney said:


> According to IIHF rules a dual-citizen needs to play at least two full years in their country of citizenship after their 10th birthday to be eligible to represent that country. Neither Chychrun nor Brown have met that requirement to play for Canada yet. Chychrun will probably be eligible by next September though I believe Brown won't have met the requirement until August/September 2016.
> 
> It should be noted that, according to these rules, Harkins isn't eligible to play for the US.




Chychurn should have two full seasons in Canada after he finishes the season with Sarnia this year. Remember he played in Toronto last year, and is in Sarnia this year. IIHF doesn't seem clear on what the two year rule actually means anyway. 

Regardless, Chychurn has played for Ontario and seems to consider himself Canadian. It doesn't seem like he would ever accept an offer from the US anyway.


----------



## Rekus

cagney said:


> According to IIHF rules a dual-citizen needs to play at least two full years in their country of citizenship after their 10th birthday to be eligible to represent that country. Neither Chychrun nor Brown have met that requirement to play for Canada yet. Chychrun will probably be eligible by next September though I believe Brown won't have met the requirement until August/September 2016.
> 
> It should be noted that, according to these rules, Harkins isn't eligible to play for the US.




I beleive it is 2 hockey seasons , not 24 months. Quoted from IIHF site:

The eligibility rules for players with multiple citizenships have been adjusted. A player wanting to represent a country and hasn’t played for another country before, needs to have played two consecutive hockey seasons and 16 consecutive months (480 days, old: 730 days) in the national competitions of the country he wants to represent after his 10th (old: 12th) birthday. Female players need to have participated on a consistent basis for at least one hockey season and have been member of the new national association for at least 12 consecutive months during that period.


----------



## cagney

Rekus said:


> I beleive it is 2 hockey seasons , not 24 months. Quoted from IIHF site:
> 
> The eligibility rules for players with multiple citizenships have been adjusted. A player wanting to represent a country and hasnâ€™t played for another country before, needs to have played two consecutive hockey seasons and 16 consecutive months (480 days, old: 730 days) in the national competitions of the country he wants to represent after his 10th (old: 12th) birthday. Female players need to have participated on a consistent basis for at least one hockey season and have been member of the new national association for at least 12 consecutive months during that period.




Yeah, you're right. They change the rule so often it's hard to keep up. 

I'm sure Hockey Canada will invite Chychrun and he'll accept if Sarnia loses in the first round. US hockey will definitely lose out long term if players raised in this country start deciding to head north the way he did.


----------



## William H Bonney

Rekus said:


> I beleive it is 2 hockey seasons , not 24 months. Quoted from IIHF site:
> 
> The eligibility rules for players with multiple citizenships have been adjusted. A player wanting to represent a country and hasnâ€™t played for another country before, needs to have played two consecutive hockey seasons and 16 consecutive months (480 days, old: 730 days) in the national competitions of the country he wants to represent after his 10th (old: 12th) birthday. Female players need to have participated on a consistent basis for at least one hockey season and have been member of the new national association for at least 12 consecutive months during that period.




Nice catch. Wonder why they changed it again. Not that I think USAH was going to offer Chychrun a spot anyway but the rule change definitely means that ship has sailed.


----------



## yohockey

A kid that is incredible at 15/16 may definitely be different at 18/19. A couple of years of junior hockey can definitely change them as they fight through injuries and are regularly pummeled by older guys as they transform from boys to men. I still am amazed the NHL Central Scouting ratings of kids primarily favoring lineage kids and size, not performance. Several forwards on CS lists have high double digit minus rating but the scouts seem to have to butt snorkel NHLer kids when they truly stink. Let the kids that actually perform be recognized for their efforts. The player that gets credit for the goal usually isn't the one that back checked, stole the puck and passed the tape to tape assist to create the scoring opportunity. Case in point: Check out the upcoming 2015 NAHL Top Prospects Tourney, two the forwards have only 2/5 points and a -15/-17 rating. Why are they even playing where several other 96/97s have much better stats and whose teams have much better records? You really have to wonder about the selection criteria and politics involved. Let the best players play.


----------



## Mickey the mouse

I have a serious question

If a player has dual citizenship, lets just say Canada/Germany, and the player plays in u18 or u20 championships for Canada .... Is this player ever eligible to play for Germany ?

Has there ever been any precedent set ?

If yes .... What's the process


----------



## cagney

Mickey the mouse said:


> I have a serious question
> 
> If a player has dual citizenship, lets just say Canada/Germany, and the player plays in u18 or u20 championships for Canada .... Is this player ever eligible to play for Germany ?
> 
> Has there ever been any precedent set ?
> 
> If yes .... What's the process




Yes. They would have to play four consecutive years in the country they want to transfer their eligibility to and not represent the previous country during that period.

A recent example is Petr Nedved. Nedved played for Canada in the Olympics in the early 90's. After he left the NHL he returned home to play in the Czech league. After four years of playing there he was again eligible to represent the Czech Republic in an IIHF event, and did so at the world championships.


----------



## Mickey the mouse

cagney said:


> Yes. They would have to play four consecutive years in the country they want to transfer their eligibility to and not represent the previous country during that period.
> 
> A recent example is Petr Nedved. Nedved played for Canada in the Olympics in the early 90's. After he left the NHL he returned home to play in the Czech league. After four years of playing there he was again eligible to represent the Czech Republic in an IIHF event, and did so at the world championships.




Thanks very much !


----------



## Mehar

AmericanDream said:


> exactly, which is why the US should throw the kitchen sink at these two kids and say here ya go...a chance in the spotlight to play on a team that will likely win the Gold! hahaha.
> 
> *I can see Brown jumping at this as he really hasn't made any real public comments about playing for Canada outside of the u17 thing *which we already stated isn't technically playing for Canada and others from other nations have played in that tournament as well.
> 
> I am pulling for Logan Brown big time...Chychrun seems dead set on Canada which is beyond a shame but his right...




This article is from a couple of weeks ago and he has made public comments about his desire to play for Canada in the future:

*"It was an unbelievable experience and a thrill to put on the Canadian jersey for the first time in an international tournament," Brown claims. "It was great to learn the ways of Hockey Canada and hopefully I'll be able to represent Canada again."

While Brown is still eligible to play internationally for the United States, he seems to have made his choice.

"Up here hockey is a religion and the World Junior Hockey Championships are a national holiday and I love that," Brown said. "My dad is Canadian and I hope that Hockey Canada likes what they see in me."*

Very great decision by Logan Brown which i respect. I hope more American players in the future that are dual citizens, follow the lead of Brown and Chychrun, and opt to play for Canada when they have the chance to do so. They would be good sons who would be representing their families well, and making their Canadian fathers proud. Hockey Canada should continue to be very aggressive in targeting these dual citizens. Bring them into the Canadian fold early on, at the earliest opportunity, by any means possible. 

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=750733


----------



## dwanmaster*

I'm sure that they're making their fathers proud regardless of what country they choose to play for... lol


----------



## Xokkeu

ChewThirty said:


> I'm sure that they're making their fathers proud regardless of what country they choose to play for... lol




I know if my son decided to play for Canada he'd be given $20 in cash, a one way bus ticket and a swift kick in the ass out the door. Genetics, emotions or not some lines you JUST DO NOT CROSS.


----------



## orangeandblack

So we are now in the days of Canada adding American born and trained players. This is a tough loss, but in the long run, it's a feather in USAs cap. 20 years ago that would have sounded crazy. Kids coming out of CA, FL, AZ, TX. The next 20 years look great for USA hockey.


----------



## CRRhockey

orangeandblack said:


> So we are now in the days of Canada adding American born and trained players. This is a tough loss, but in the long run, it's a feather in USAs cap. 20 years ago that would have sounded crazy. Kids coming out of CA, FL, AZ, TX. The next 20 years look great for USA hockey.




Interestingly, in the U17 NTDP group, there are 5 US Canada duals, (Krys, Campoli, Luce, McPhee, and Suthers,) three of whom were raised in Canada but opted to play for the US. I think it depends on how phocused the kids are on education that drives them to the USHL vs. CHL.


----------



## Rekus

Xokkeu said:


> I know if my son decided to play for Canada he'd be given $20 in cash, a one way bus ticket and a swift kick in the ass out the door. Genetics, emotions or not some lines you JUST DO NOT CROSS.




LOL. Hilarious.


----------



## dwanmaster*

orangeandblack said:


> So we are now in the days of Canada adding American born and trained players. This is a tough loss, but in the long run, it's a feather in USAs cap. 20 years ago that would have sounded crazy. Kids coming out of CA, FL, AZ, TX. The next 20 years look great for USA hockey.




Illinois and Pennsylvania's recent leaps especially are going to pay out big time.


----------



## Rekus

orangeandblack said:


> So we are now in the days of Canada adding American born and trained players. This is a tough loss, but in the long run, it's a feather in USAs cap. 20 years ago that would have sounded crazy. Kids coming out of CA, FL, AZ, TX. The next 20 years look great for USA hockey.




If it were not for the NTDP - many kids Canadian duals would stay in Canada for as long as they could.

As long a Canadian (and US) hockey players settle in the in those states(CA, FL, AZ, TX) after their careers, those numbers will keep growing. The grass roots/infrastructure needs to improve in those states for it to be a popular and long term success. Otherwise the 3 M (MN, MI, MA) states will continue to produce the bulk of US hockey players.


----------



## Zaddy

orangeandblack said:


> So we are now in the days of Canada adding American born and trained players. This is a tough loss, but in the long run, it's a feather in USAs cap. 20 years ago that would have sounded crazy. Kids coming out of CA, FL, AZ, TX. The next 20 years look great for USA hockey.




I mean, most of them have canadian fathers who played in the NHL so those are guys that "shouldn't" be american in the first place. I mean I get that they were given all their hockey education in the US but still, if they want to represent Canada I don't see a problem with that at all. 

Even so, not all of them will choose Canada either way. While maybe not the most exciting prospects u still have guys like MacInnis, Krys and McPhee whose fathers were canadians and professional hockey players. And who knows what's going to happen with Sakic and Foote's children Chase, Callan and Nolan.


----------



## dwanmaster*

Rekus said:


> If it were not for the NTDP - many kids Canadian duals would stay in Canada for as long as they could.
> 
> As long a Canadian (and US) hockey players settle in the in those states(CA, FL, AZ, TX) after their careers, those numbers will keep growing. *The grass roots/infrastructure needs to improve in those states for it to be a popular and long term success.* Otherwise the 3 M (MN, MI, MA) states will continue to produce the bulk of US hockey players.




Yeah I mean Arizona's only producing the #1 pick next year


----------



## Rekus

ChewThirty said:


> Yeah I mean Arizona's only producing the #1 pick next year




May as well by a lottery ticket because the odds about the same for it to ever happen again. 1-offs does not make it a hockey state.

There are probably more rinks within 2 square miles of my home than there are in all of Arizona.


----------



## dwanmaster*

Rekus said:


> May as well by a lottery ticket because the odds about the same for it to ever happen again. 1-offs does not make it a hockey state.
> 
> There are probably more rinks within 2 square miles of my home than there are in all of Arizona.




"Producing a 1st overall is a fluke" Yeah okay bud


----------



## orangeandblack

Zaddy Zads said:


> I mean, most of them have canadian fathers who played in the NHL so those are guys that "shouldn't" be american in the first place. I mean I get that they were given all their hockey education in the US but still, if they want to represent Canada I don't see a problem with that at all.
> 
> Even so, not all of them will choose Canada either way. While maybe not the most exciting prospects u still have guys like MacInnis, Krys and McPhee whose fathers were canadians and professional hockey players. And who knows what's going to happen with Sakic and Foote's children Chase, Callan and Nolan.




Shouldn't be American? They were born and raised in the US. I can't think of anything more American than that. Who cares where your parents were born. 

Same with Campoli, can't think of anything more Canadian than that.


----------



## Rekus

ChewThirty said:


> "Producing a 1st overall is a fluke" Yeah okay bud




For the state of Arizona - yes it is.


----------



## Rekus

orangeandblack said:


> Shouldn't be American? They were born and raised in the US. I can't think of anything more American than that. Who cares where your parents were born.
> 
> Same with Campoli, can't think of anything more Canadian than that.




Ironically, Campoli was an All-State ALL Canadian in 2013. One of the best bantam major in the country.


----------



## Mehar

CRRhockey said:


> Interestingly, in the U17 NTDP group, there are 5 US Canada duals, (Krys, Campoli, Luce, McPhee, and Suthers,) three of whom were raised in Canada but opted to play for the US. I think it depends on how phocused the kids are on education that drives them to the USHL vs. CHL.




Well said. There are 5 Duals in the NTDP. I have no problem if they were raised in Canada and now have decided to play for the US. If you are a dual citizen, you can play for Canada or the US, and i have no problem if a player goes one way or not another. 

I am just hoping in the future, that Hockey Canada will get more aggressive in luring guys like Logan Brown and Jeff Chychrun, that have dual citizenship. In the past, there were instances where Hockey Canada did not do enough to lure some of these dual citizens (not approached or even given a phone call) to determine their interest in playing for Canada in the first place. 

I am just hoping going forward, Hockey Canada gets more aggressive in seeking out these dual citizens and bringing them to the Canadian fold. They did that with Tyler Myers and Jamie Oleksiak previously, and now Logan Brown and Jeff Chychrun. They need to continue to do that.


----------



## bnoseworthy

Cameron Askew has started to produce points at a pretty good rate. I think it took his skills some time to catch up with his size but his defensive game has always been there- I watch many of the Moncton Wildcats home games.

He was given a shot to play on the top line after Ivan Barbeshev (St. Louis Blues prospect) went to play for Russia in the world juniors. During that same time some trades were made and he got his shot and took it. I've noticed he's brought a net presence to the team they really didn't have much of before and his shot is really impressive, same as his puck handling skills. He may get a little over confident sometimes and out play himself but that will come with experience that he simplifies his games; which I already have begun to notice.

He's usually the first forward back on the defensive side of the puck when he's out. He's pretty physical, and I think playing on a line with Barbashev since he came back has impacted him as well. The 3rd line mate on this line is Conor Garland, who leads the QMJHL in points, 6 more than the next highest. Also American born. Conor has come out of no where and produced a lot of points, very crafty and handles to puck very well. His size kind of limits him however, only 5' 8"


----------



## canuck2010

orangeandblack said:


> Shouldn't be American? They were born and raised in the US. I can't think of anything more American than that. Who cares where your parents were born.
> 
> Same with Campoli, can't think of anything more Canadian than that.




Except that dad doesn't always get the chance to ply his trade where he wants. It isn't like he is emigrating to the USA. He just happens to be playing hockey in the NHL. You don't regard kids of Americans born overseas as Americans?


----------



## Rekus

canuck2010 said:


> Except that dad doesn't always get the chance to ply his trade where he wants. It isn't like he is emigrating to the USA. He just happens to be playing hockey in the NHL. You don't regard kids of Americans born overseas as Americans?




They can't be president but they will pay taxes.


----------



## orangeandblack

canuck2010 said:


> Except that dad doesn't always get the chance to ply his trade where he wants. It isn't like he is emigrating to the USA. He just happens to be playing hockey in the NHL. You don't regard kids of Americans born overseas as Americans?




American in heritage, yes, but if they were born and grew up in a foreign country, I consider them from that country. 

2 cousins I have were born and live in France, even though their parents are American, I consider them French.


----------



## CRRhockey

orangeandblack said:


> American in heritage, yes, but if they were born and grew up in a foreign country, I consider them from that country.
> 
> 2 cousins I have were born and live in France, even though their parents are American, I consider them French.




So if I follow your logic, kids born abroad to military parents who grow up there would not be American. Dual citizens have parents from two different countries and as such usually have a foot in each country.


----------



## William H Bonney

Zaddy Zads said:


> I mean, most of them have canadian fathers who played in the NHL so those are guys that "shouldn't" be american in the first place. I mean I get that they were given all their hockey education in the US but still, if they want to represent Canada I don't see a problem with that at all.




I certainly don't disagree that there's not a problem if they want to represent Canada. As dual citizens they have that right and I can certainly understand the lure of Hockey Canada even for a dual that's grown up entirely in the US.

It's silly, however, to suggest guys like Chychrun "shouldn't" be American. There is an endless list of reasons on why certain folks end up in certain countries, especially in countries like USA and Canada with long histories of immigration. It doesn't make them undeserving of being considered American or Canadian. Would you not consider Bobby Orr a Canadian because his soccer playing grandfather emigrated to Canada from Northern Ireland? Or is Steven Stamkos not Canadian because his family emigrated from Macedonia? How about PK Subban because both of his parents are from the Caribbean? Or Jansen Harkins whose father and his hockey career took him from Ohio to British Columbia where Jansen has since been born and raised - is he not Canadian?

The circumstances of each individual's citizenship may be different but it doesn't change the fact that they're rightful citizens and sometimes of multiple countries.



canuck2010 said:


> Except that dad doesn't always get the chance to ply his trade where he wants. It isn't like he is emigrating to the USA. He just happens to be playing hockey in the NHL. You don't regard kids of Americans born overseas as Americans?




Except the dad isn't held hostage after his playing career, either. If they wanted to move back to Canada they certainly could do so. It would be one thing if Chychrun or Brown had been born in the USA during their father's careers but had basically grown up in Canada (see examples like a Colin Wilson or Sean Couterier) but that's not the case here. Not that either case would make them less of a dual citizen for either country but the gravitation towards one country over the other would be understandable and it's not because they're not "American". 

In regards to your hypothetical it would depend on where the child is born in determining whether the kid would even be granted citizenship to the country of his birth. But what would the kid identify as? That likely depends on the country he/she was born in. If a kid is born in the Middle East because his family is stationed over there for work it's less likely he'd identify with the country of his birth. But if American parents had a child in England and chose to stay after their initial employment obligation it's likely that child would identify as British as much if not more than they would probably identify as American. But it wouldn't change the reality that they're citizens of both countries and likely identify as British and American in a lot of aspects. With American and Canadian dual citizens the respective cultures are so intertwined that there's not that culture shock effect so it's much easier for the average citizen to identify with both countries, even if they happen to live in the other country.

Do you not consider Andrew Wiggins (NBA rookie) Canadian because his dad was a professional basketball player from America? Is Tony Parker (NBA) an American and not French just because his dad was a professional basketball player from America?

Either way, Chychrun and Brown have every right to choose either Team Canada or Team USA. I wouldn't begrudge them for choosing Team Canada. I understand the lure of it, especially for top end prospects that could likely make the best team for either country. As a USAH fan it stinks to possibly lose them but it's not like we've never been on the winning side of a battle for a dual, either. Nor am I going to get worked up over 16 year old prospects either. A lot can change. Hell, it was just a year ago that no Canadian posters even cared about Chychrun because Sean Day was all the rage. Things change quickly.


----------



## Zaddy

William H Bonney said:


> I certainly don't disagree that there's not a problem if they want to represent Canada. As dual citizens they have that right and I can certainly understand the lure of Hockey Canada even for a dual that's grown up entirely in the US.
> 
> It's silly, however, to suggest guys like Chychrun "shouldn't" be American. There is an endless list of reasons on why certain folks end up in certain countries, especially in countries like USA and Canada with long histories of immigration. It doesn't make them undeserving of being considered American or Canadian. Would you not consider Bobby Orr a Canadian because his soccer playing grandfather emigrated to Canada from Northern Ireland? Or is Steven Stamkos not Canadian because his family emigrated from Macedonia? How about PK Subban because both of his parents are from the Caribbean? Or Jansen Harkins whose father and his hockey career took him from Ohio to British Columbia where Jansen has since been born and raised - is he not Canadian?




I'm not going to get into the finer details of it because I don't know enough about these guys to give an educated opinion and I also feel like it's up to each and everyone to do what they feel comfortable with. Anyway, my point was that lets say your entire family tree hail from Canada but you grew up in the US because your father's work took you there, does that make you american? I guess technically speaking yes, but I think I'd feel a lot more canadian than american if everyone in my family was from Canada. I have no idea if this is the case with either of the players mentioned, I'm just sharing my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Rabid Ranger

Zaddy Zads said:


> I'm not going to get into the finer details of it because I don't know enough about these guys to give an educated opinion and I also feel like it's up to each and everyone to do what they feel comfortable with. Anyway, my point was that lets say your entire family tree hail from Canada but you grew up in the US because your father's work took you there, does that make you american? I guess technically speaking yes, but I think I'd feel a lot more canadian than american if everyone in my family was from Canada. I have no idea if this is the case with either of the players mentioned, I'm just sharing my thoughts on the matter.




A lot of these duals ebb and flow depending on which path will help them the most professionally.


----------



## wein

bnoseworthy said:


> Cameron Askew has started to produce points at a pretty good rate. I think it took his skills some time to catch up with his size but his defensive game has always been there- I watch many of the Moncton Wildcats home games.
> 
> He was given a shot to play on the top line after Ivan Barbeshev (St. Louis Blues prospect) went to play for Russia in the world juniors. During that same time some trades were made and he got his shot and took it. I've noticed he's brought a net presence to the team they really didn't have much of before and his shot is really impressive, same as his puck handling skills. He may get a little over confident sometimes and out play himself but that will come with experience that he simplifies his games; which I already have begun to notice.
> 
> He's usually the first forward back on the defensive side of the puck when he's out. He's pretty physical, and I think playing on a line with Barbashev since he came back has impacted him as well. The 3rd line mate on this line is Conor Garland, who leads the QMJHL in points, 6 more than the next highest. Also American born. Conor has come out of no where and produced a lot of points, very crafty and handles to puck very well. His size kind of limits him however, only 5' 8"




I've watched Askew all year with Moncton and always thought he was supremely skilled but it was the effort that was really lacking. Even in the training camp intrasquad games and shootouts it looked like he had the puck on a string. Many Moncton fans compared him to former NYR second rounder and former Wildcat Bruce Graham because their styles were similar - tall, very skilled but looked really lazy at times. I remember someone on these boards saying Connor Moynihan would be better than Askew and it blew my mind after having seen Moynihan his rookie year and Askew in training camp. 

I think you are doing a little disservice to Garland saying he came out of nowhere. He may have had less fanfare than Askew coming into the league but as a 17 year old (last year) he scored over a point a game which was 5th for 16-17 year olds while playing 12-17 games less than those above him. I think when both he an Eichel were playing together in the EmJHL he actually out scored him (he did play a few more games). I tend to agree that his size is a factor but I would be amazed if he doesn't get drafted this year.


----------



## Mehar

Zaddy Zads said:


> I'm not going to get into the finer details of it because I don't know enough about these guys to give an educated opinion and I also feel like it's up to each and everyone to do what they feel comfortable with. *Anyway, my point was that lets say your entire family tree hail from Canada but you grew up in the US because your father's work took you there, does that make you american?* I guess technically speaking yes, but I think I'd feel a lot more canadian than american if everyone in my family was from Canada. I have no idea if this is the case with either of the players mentioned, I'm just sharing my thoughts on the matter.




I absolutely agree with you. I feel the same way. However- at the end of the day, if you are a dual citizen, and have the option of taking your skills to the US NTDP where you feel that might be a better look for you; i have no problem if a player decides to go that route and play for USA if that will help your career in the end. It is a personal decision which you got to respect. I just hope Hockey Canada continues to target these dual citizens, like they did with Logan Brown and Chychurn, and express their interest in having them wear the Canada jersey. They need to be more aggressive in this regard.


----------



## William H Bonney

Zaddy Zads said:


> I'm not going to get into the finer details of it because I don't know enough about these guys to give an educated opinion and I also feel like it's up to each and everyone to do what they feel comfortable with. *Anyway, my point was that lets say your entire family tree hail from Canada but you grew up in the US because your father's work took you there, does that make you american? I guess technically speaking yes, but I think I'd feel a lot more canadian than american if everyone in my family was from Canada.* I have no idea if this is the case with either of the players mentioned, I'm just sharing my thoughts on the matter.




It depends on the individual. Plus, like I mentioned in my post, the differences in American and Canadian culture, especially for teenagers, are mostly negligible. In your hypothetical that kid will still be friends with mostly Americans, go to school with Americans, play sports with Americans, etc. In that sense he'd certainly feel American would he not? He'd probably feel more Canadian when he's around his family and more American when he's around others. A dual allegiance.

Not to mention the Canadian hockey playing father usually marries an American so half the kid's family would be American as well. 

Now, in terms of hockey, I can understand why a dual who may entirely grow up in the USA could feel "Canadian" in regards to hockey given the obvious cultural draw and family history with the sport. 

I tend to agree with Rabid Ranger in that these kids are basically like free agents and they tend to do what they think is best for their careers and future opportunities. USAH is more inclined to get the mid-tier dual citizens because, among other factors, they feel they will have a better opportunity to play in future international competitions for Team USA than Team Canada. Whereas a guy like Chychrun doesn't have that worry at the age when he'll have to make his decision on who to represent. The allure for playing for Team Canada and all the publicity that comes with it versus playing for Team USA where the publicity pales in comparison and most don't care is an understandable desire, especially when discussing teenagers.


----------



## CRRhockey

William H Bonney said:


> It depends on the individual. Plus, like I mentioned in my post, the differences in American and Canadian culture, especially for teenagers, are mostly negligible. In your hypothetical that kid will still be friends with mostly Americans, go to school with Americans, play sports with Americans, etc. In that sense he'd certainly feel American would he not? He'd probably feel more Canadian when he's around his family and more American when he's around others. A dual allegiance.
> 
> Not to mention the Canadian hockey playing father usually marries an American so half the kid's family would be American as well.
> 
> Now, in terms of hockey, I can understand why a dual who may entirely grow up in the USA could feel "Canadian" in regards to hockey given the obvious cultural draw and family history with the sport.
> 
> I tend to agree with Rabid Ranger in that these kids are basically like free agents and they tend to do what they think is best for their careers and future opportunities. USAH is more inclined to get the mid-tier dual citizens because, among other factors, they feel they will have a better opportunity to play in future international competitions for Team USA than Team Canada. Whereas a guy like Chychrun doesn't have that worry at the age when he'll have to make his decision on who to represent. The allure for playing for Team Canada and all the publicity that comes with it versus playing for Team USA where the publicity pales in comparison and most don't care is an understandable desire, especially when discussing teenagers.




I agree with most of your post but would add that the USAH and the NTDP specifically may appeal to more than mid tier duals, it likely appeals to kids who value an education. In some cases, the QMHL as an example , they so not develop a lot of strong defencemen so the NTDP may be better development. I think it depends on a lot of factors. That said, duals have their choice, lucky them .


----------



## AmericanDream

I will just say this, Canada getting (if they get) Chychrun and Brown are massive massive steals. Out of all of the guys the USNDP got that could represent both nations, only Campoli is on any sort of talent level of those two and similar situation where he played his entire life in another country.

I have no problems when a kid has a right to pick between two nations, but when they spend their entire lives being born and playing in one country then switch to play for another country is just odd for me and something I will likely never really get used to...and that includes Campoli as well.

it is what it is and all we can do is bark at each other over what nation steals what kid for the next umpteen years as this is only going to get worse IMO.


----------



## AmericanDream

wein said:


> I've watched Askew all year with Moncton and always thought he was supremely skilled but it was the effort that was really lacking. Even in the training camp intrasquad games and shootouts it looked like he had the puck on a string. Many Moncton fans compared him to former NYR second rounder and former Wildcat Bruce Graham because their styles were similar - tall, very skilled but looked really lazy at times. I remember someone on these boards saying Connor Moynihan would be better than Askew and it blew my mind after having seen Moynihan his rookie year and Askew in training camp.
> 
> I think you are doing a little disservice to Garland saying he came out of nowhere. He may have had less fanfare than Askew coming into the league but as a 17 year old (last year) he scored over a point a game which was 5th for 16-17 year olds while playing 12-17 games less than those above him. I think when both he an Eichel were playing together in the EmJHL he actually out scored him (he did play a few more games). I tend to agree that his size is a factor but I would be amazed if he doesn't get drafted this year.




I started talking about Askew a few weeks back and he really isn't slowing down now. Looks like him gaining that confidence during the WJC has really paid off as he is starting to produce and at 6'3 205lbs with skill, he could be a real dark horse riser though he should of been a top guy all year long with his skills.


----------



## AmericanDream

I would start putting Robby Jackson - Chicago Steel back on a number of these ranking lists. The forgotten possible top 30 pick is back from a long injury and looks as good as ever...9 shots against Greenbay last week...kid was flying out there..on the smaller side so he will have to deal with that, but on a skill level he is on part with Novak and Boesser IMO


----------



## DekeLikeYouMeanIt

AmericanDream said:


> I started talking about Askew a few weeks back and he really isn't slowing down now. Looks like him gaining that confidence during the WJC has really paid off as he is starting to produce and at 6'3 205lbs with skill, he could be a real dark horse riser though he should of been a top guy all year long with his skills.



Everyone was excited by his potential way back but many times now he shows very poor IQ.


----------



## dwanmaster*

AmericanDream said:


> I would start putting Robby Jackson - Chicago Steel back on a number of these ranking lists. The forgotten possible top 30 pick is back from a long injury and looks as good as ever...9 shots against Greenbay last week...kid was flying out there..on the smaller side so he will have to deal with that, *but on a skill level he is on part with Novak and Boesser* IMO




Nowhere close in hockey sense though


----------



## AmericanDream

ChewThirty said:


> Nowhere close in hockey sense though




Exactly..that's why I didn't put that!


----------



## Rekus

Rabid Ranger said:


> A lot of these duals ebb and flow depending on which path will help them the most professionally.




And there is nothing wrong with that. Everyone is trying to get ahead


----------



## Blue Liner

ChewThirty said:


> Nowhere close in hockey sense though




Agreed. I'm just not sure he's dynamic enough offensively to make it at the next level at his size. I'm not one to discredit guys merely on size, especially when they have the kind of will a guy like Jackson has, but I don't know if his skills are good enough to offset his size at the NHL level.


----------



## AmericanDream

Jackson scored again, kid has been on fire.

I agree hockey IQ isn't the best, but he isn't going to be a Toews out there...kid is skilled offensively and though at 5'9 175, I don't think his size will ultimately hold him back.

I will disagree and say he is on par in skill and talent to make it to the next level as Boeser and Novak are...Jackson has the tools to be a real good player. Before his injury he was talked about as a potential top 30 pick by a lot of people, so others have seen his skill and ability as well...


----------



## yohockey

Jackson is a goal scorer, pure and simple. Size likely an issue and 5'9" is a stretch kid is more like 5'8"...while game is pretty one dimensional since he doesn't battle in corners/back checking Jackson has great hands and puts puck in back of the net. 
Question: 
Why did Jackson former LA teammate D Keoni Texteria fall off this mid term Central Scouting List when he is +22 for Portland and having a great year and Comrie (Tri City) is added when he is -46 in two WHL seasons? Doesn't seem to make a lot of sense.


----------



## stayinalive

was surfing around eliteprospects and found this guy http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=118655

Is there anybody that has seen him play or has any kind of information on him?
stats wise he looks like he could potentially be a sleeper pick in this years draft or maybe a free agent signing in a couple of years.


----------



## Rekus

News today, is that Chad Khrys of the NTDP U17 will be playing up with the NTDP U18.


----------



## Juxtaposer

Rekus said:


> News today, is that Chad Khrys of the NTDP U17 will be playing up with the NTDP U18.




Awesome, I'm excited to hear how he does. With Hanifin and Werenski gone the U18's really need a stud D-man, just like the U18's did last year when they called up Hanifin and Werenski themselves.


----------



## wein

TheJuxtaposer said:


> Awesome, I'm excited to hear how he does. With Hanifin and Werenski gone the U18's really need a stud D-man, just like the U18's did last year when they called up Hanifin and Werenski themselves.




What are the chances Krys leaves the NTDP after just one year like Hanifin or Werenski?


----------



## Rogie21

wein said:


> What are the chances Krys leaves the NTDP after just one year like Hanifin or Werenski?




He would have to accelerate to finish high school as Hanifin and Werenski did. 

Another NTDP D who moved up from the U17s to the U18s late in the year is the player Krys models his game after, Kevin Shattenkirk.


----------



## Rekus

Rogie21 said:


> He would have to accelerate to finish high school as Hanifin and Werenski did.
> 
> Another NTDP D who moved up from the U17s to the U18s late in the year is the player Krys models his game after, Kevin Shattenkirk.




Yeah, I do not think he has accelerated his schooling. HAs not even committed to a college yet.

Mind you, he could go play major junior for Moncton which drafted him last year.


----------



## William H Bonney

TheJuxtaposer said:


> Awesome, I'm excited to hear how he does. With Hanifin and Werenski gone the U18's really need a stud D-man, just like the U18's did last year when they called up Hanifin and Werenski themselves.




4 assists and a +6 in his first two games with the U18s. Christian Evers was the D demoted to the U17s.


----------



## Zaddy

Any info on Chase Pearson out of Youngstown Phantoms?

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=245117

6'3" C with 20 points in 43 games. Barely eligible for the draft this summer with a late august birthday. Is he any good? What type of player is he? Realistic upside? Is he a guy who could take a big step forward next year considering his big body and young age?


----------



## Rekus

William H Bonney said:


> 4 assists and a +6 in his first two games with the U18s. Christian Evers was the D demoted to the U17s.




Fortunately/unfortunately a monkey could get those points playing with the stacked NTDP U18s against Madison.


----------



## UvBnDatsyuked

Rekus said:


> Fortunately/unfortunately a monkey could get those points playing with the stacked NTDP U18s against Madison.




Well as far as his last game where he had 2 assists, there were 18 monkeys that did not equal that mark and only one other person was a plus 3


----------



## Rekus

UvBnDatsyuked said:


> Well as far as his last game where he had 2 assists, there were 18 monkeys that did not equal that mark and only one other person was a plus 3




Make that a skilled monkey.


----------



## orangeandblack

Is there an NTDP tryout list for the 99s yet?


----------



## smalt021

orangeandblack said:


> Is there an NTDP tryout list for the 99s yet?




USANTDP ‏@usantdp Feb 26
@smalt21 We'll announce details on the camp after the roster is finalized and all participants are notified. Thanks for asking!


----------



## William H Bonney

Camp roster has come out the second week of March the last few years. Tuesday March 10th seems like a good possibility.


----------



## smalt021

William H Bonney said:


> Camp roster has come out the second week of March the last few years. Tuesday March 10th seems like a good possibility.




http://www.usantdp.com/news_article/show/486423?referrer_id=666974


----------



## AmericanDream

a love Stan Bo showing up at the camp...since he drafts only Americans and Swedes, makes sense for him to be there...go Hawks!! Schmaltz, Paliotta, Johns, Ross, Hayden, Motte, Hinostrozza, Calnan, Hartman, Mattson, Carruth, Louis, Icopella, etc, etc, ..Hawks will be team US in 3 years


----------



## William H Bonney

Clayton Keller and Jake Oettinger are both playing up with the U18s today in USHL action.


----------



## Rekus

William H Bonney said:


> Clayton Keller and Jake Oettinger are both playing up with the U18s today in USHL action.




Saw that. Keller could be the next johnny hockey but at the wrong school.


----------



## hockey38

Rekus said:


> Saw that. Keller could be the next johnny hockey but at the wrong school.




I thought Bracco was the next Johnny Hockey - same school too.


----------



## AmericanDream

www.usahockey.com/news_article/show/488432?referrer_id=752796

Eval camp roster


----------



## dwanmaster*

AmericanDream said:


> www.usahockey.com/news_article/show/488432?referrer_id=752796
> 
> Eval camp roster




No Vanya Lodina???


----------



## dwanmaster*

AmericanDream said:


> www.usahockey.com/news_article/show/488432?referrer_id=752796
> 
> Eval camp roster




double post


----------



## dwanmaster*

triple post lol


----------



## smalt021

I'll roll with this team.....

Forward	Evan Barratt	Morrisville, Pa.	Team Comcast Midget Minor (Pa.)
Forward	Cole Coskey	Zion, Ill.	Chicago Mission Midget Minor
Forward	Sean Dhooghe	Aurora, Ill.	Chicago Mission Midget Minor
Forward	Tyler Gratton	Pottstown, Pa.	Wilkes-Barre/Scranton Jr. Knights
Forward	Logan Hutsko	North Caldwell, N.J.	Shattuck-St. Mary's (Minn.)
Forward	Kyle MacLean	Basking Ridge, N.J.	New Jersey Rockets 19U
Forward	Grant Mismash	Edina, Minn.	Shattuck-St. Mary's (Minn.)
Forward	Michael Pastujov	Bradenton, Fla.	Detroit Honeybaked Midget Minor
Forward	Scott Reedy	Prior Lake, Minn.	Shattuck-St. Mary's (Minn.)
Forward	Baker Shore	Cherry Hills Village, Colo.	Colorado Thunderbirds Midget Minor
Forward	Brady Tkachuk	St. Louis, Mo.	St. Louis Blues Midget Minor
Forward	Liam Walsh	Bridgeville, Pa.	Victory Honda Midget Minor (Mich.)

Defense	Mikey Anderson	Roseville, Minn.	Hill-Murray School (Minn.)
Defense	David Farrance	Victor, N.Y.	Syracuse Jr. Stars Midget Minor
Defense	Max Gildon	Plano, Texas	Dallas Stars Midget Minor
Defense	Quinn Hughes	Mississauga, Ont.	Toronto Marlboros Midget Minor
Defense	Joshua Maniscalco	Perkiomenville, Pa.	Shattuck-St. Mary's (Minn.)
Defense	Connor Mayer	Champlin, Minn.	Benilde-St. Margaret's School (Minn.)
Defense	Tommy Miller	West Bloomfield, Mich.	Victory Honda Midget Major (Mich.)
Defense	Chris Trouba	Auburn Hills, Mich.	Compuware Midget Minor (Mich.)


Goalie	Keith Petruzzelli	Wilbraham, Mass.	Springfield Cathedral High School (Mass.)
Goalie	Cayden Primeau	Voorhees, N.J.	Philadelphia Revolution 19U


----------



## Daneurism

smalt021 said:


> I'll roll with this team.....
> 
> Forward	Evan Barratt	Morrisville, Pa.	Team Comcast Midget Minor (Pa.)
> Forward	Cole Coskey	Zion, Ill.	Chicago Mission Midget Minor
> Forward	Sean Dhooghe	Aurora, Ill.	Chicago Mission Midget Minor
> Forward	Tyler Gratton	Pottstown, Pa.	Wilkes-Barre/Scranton Jr. Knights
> Forward	Logan Hutsko	North Caldwell, N.J.	Shattuck-St. Mary's (Minn.)
> Forward	Kyle MacLean	Basking Ridge, N.J.	New Jersey Rockets 19U
> Forward	Grant Mismash	Edina, Minn.	Shattuck-St. Mary's (Minn.)
> Forward	Michael Pastujov	Bradenton, Fla.	Detroit Honeybaked Midget Minor
> Forward	Scott Reedy	Prior Lake, Minn.	Shattuck-St. Mary's (Minn.)
> Forward	Baker Shore	Cherry Hills Village, Colo.	Colorado Thunderbirds Midget Minor
> Forward	Brady Tkachuk	St. Louis, Mo.	St. Louis Blues Midget Minor
> Forward	Liam Walsh	Bridgeville, Pa.	Victory Honda Midget Minor (Mich.)
> 
> Defense	Mikey Anderson	Roseville, Minn.	Hill-Murray School (Minn.)
> Defense	David Farrance	Victor, N.Y.	Syracuse Jr. Stars Midget Minor
> Defense	Max Gildon	Plano, Texas	Dallas Stars Midget Minor
> Defense	Quinn Hughes	Mississauga, Ont.	Toronto Marlboros Midget Minor
> Defense	Joshua Maniscalco	Perkiomenville, Pa.	Shattuck-St. Mary's (Minn.)
> Defense	Connor Mayer	Champlin, Minn.	Benilde-St. Margaret's School (Minn.)
> Defense	Tommy Miller	West Bloomfield, Mich.	Victory Honda Midget Major (Mich.)
> Defense	Chris Trouba	Auburn Hills, Mich.	Compuware Midget Minor (Mich.)
> 
> 
> Goalie	Keith Petruzzelli	Wilbraham, Mass.	Springfield Cathedral High School (Mass.)
> Goalie	Cayden Primeau	Voorhees, N.J.	Philadelphia Revolution 19U




Forwards selection is a little thin for me. It needs Chmelevski.


----------



## dwanmaster*

smalt021 said:


> I'll roll with this team.....
> 
> Forward	Evan Barratt	Morrisville, Pa.	Team Comcast Midget Minor (Pa.)
> Forward	Cole Coskey	Zion, Ill.	Chicago Mission Midget Minor
> Forward	Sean Dhooghe	Aurora, Ill.	Chicago Mission Midget Minor
> Forward	Tyler Gratton	Pottstown, Pa.	Wilkes-Barre/Scranton Jr. Knights
> Forward	Logan Hutsko	North Caldwell, N.J.	Shattuck-St. Mary's (Minn.)
> Forward	Kyle MacLean	Basking Ridge, N.J.	New Jersey Rockets 19U
> Forward	Grant Mismash	Edina, Minn.	Shattuck-St. Mary's (Minn.)
> Forward	Michael Pastujov	Bradenton, Fla.	Detroit Honeybaked Midget Minor
> Forward	Scott Reedy	Prior Lake, Minn.	Shattuck-St. Mary's (Minn.)
> Forward	Baker Shore	Cherry Hills Village, Colo.	Colorado Thunderbirds Midget Minor
> Forward	Brady Tkachuk	St. Louis, Mo.	St. Louis Blues Midget Minor
> Forward	Liam Walsh	Bridgeville, Pa.	Victory Honda Midget Minor (Mich.)
> 
> Defense	Mikey Anderson	Roseville, Minn.	Hill-Murray School (Minn.)
> Defense	David Farrance	Victor, N.Y.	Syracuse Jr. Stars Midget Minor
> Defense	Max Gildon	Plano, Texas	Dallas Stars Midget Minor
> Defense	Quinn Hughes	Mississauga, Ont.	Toronto Marlboros Midget Minor
> Defense	Joshua Maniscalco	Perkiomenville, Pa.	Shattuck-St. Mary's (Minn.)
> Defense	Connor Mayer	Champlin, Minn.	Benilde-St. Margaret's School (Minn.)
> Defense	Tommy Miller	West Bloomfield, Mich.	Victory Honda Midget Major (Mich.)
> Defense	Chris Trouba	Auburn Hills, Mich.	Compuware Midget Minor (Mich.)
> 
> 
> Goalie	Keith Petruzzelli	Wilbraham, Mass.	Springfield Cathedral High School (Mass.)
> Goalie	Cayden Primeau	Voorhees, N.J.	Philadelphia Revolution 19U




Mcmanus


----------



## Mickey the mouse

Slaggart will be there in the end


----------



## Hockeymandan

Jacob Tortora is Being scouted at the OHL cup. He will defiantly be on the Roster for next season.One of the fastest in the age group


----------



## William H Bonney

Skizzy said:


> No Vanya Lodina???




Probably told USAH he's going the OHL route. If they know that they don't offer an invite.

Ryan Poehling was a surprise but he's probably headed to Green Bay with his brothers. Familiar names like Matt Kirwan and Luke Boka not invited. Also surprised at no Jacob Tortora but I guess he'll be at the OHL Cup instead. Matt Anderson on defense a surprise too.


----------



## orangeandblack

William H Bonney said:


> Probably told USAH he's going the OHL route. If they know that they don't offer an invite.
> 
> Ryan Poehling was a surprise but he's probably headed to Green Bay with his brothers. Familiar names like Matt Kirwan and Luke Boka not invited. Also surprised at no Jacob Tortora but I guess he'll be at the OHL Cup instead. Matt Anderson on defense a surprise too.




Lodnia is definitely a US citizen right?


----------



## orangeandblack

Really good year for NJ and PA kids. Inamoto is an NJ kid too


----------



## William H Bonney

orangeandblack said:


> Lodnia is definitely a US citizen right?




Yes. Born and raised in California.


----------



## tealhockey

William H Bonney said:


> Probably told USAH he's going the OHL route. If they know that they don't offer an invite.
> 
> Ryan Poehling was a surprise but he's probably headed to Green Bay with his brothers. Familiar names like Matt Kirwan and Luke Boka not invited. Also surprised at no Jacob Tortora but I guess he'll be at the OHL Cup instead. Matt Anderson on defense a surprise too.




I think Tortora ends up on the final roster. Poehling was the huge surprise for me. The Green Bay theory makes sense if he told the NTDP that he wouldn't be reporting if they took him, but I just find that odd. Maybe he really wants to play with Jack and Nick for a year (or two?) and then again together at St. Cloud. Two solid 96s and a very good, big 1999 in Ryan would be an interesting line at the USHL level. Kirwan and Boka I think it was just a numbers game. Luke LaMaster (Duluth East), Colton mckenna at Buffalo regals u16, Travis yawger on rockets, Craig Needham at lawrence, Clayton phillips, ben copeland, bram scheerer on edina... David tomeo and Evan fear in net are all guys I think could have found spots in this camp based on who was selected. Maybe one or two (or more likely one of the invited kids who doesn't end up making it) if they keep developing will end up on the roster by the time the '99s are on the U18 team. Charlie Dovorany on Shattuck has been great this year too, maybe they just didn't want to take 8 SSM guys hahah


----------



## Mickey the mouse

Maybe Kirwan and Boka turned down invite seeing they both have or had a brother playing on 1997 team. Also, it will be the same coach I believe.


----------



## smalt021

Matt Grainda @graindaiv Â· 2h 2 hours ago
NTDP Defense:
Gildon-Hughes
Farrance-Maniscalco
Miller-Anderson
Mayer-Inamoto

NTDP Goalies:
Primeau-Petruzzelli

Matt Grainda @graindaiv Â· 2h 2 hours ago
NTDP Forwards:
Reedy-Mismash-Pastujov
McManus-Chmelevski-Pratt
Coskey-Barratt-Thompson
Tkachuk-Reifenberger-Hutsko
Ex: Cassetti


----------



## smalt021

smalt021 said:


> Matt Grainda @graindaiv Â· 2h 2 hours ago
> NTDP Defense:
> Gildon-Hughes
> Farrance-Maniscalco
> Miller-Anderson
> Mayer-Inamoto
> 
> NTDP Goalies:
> Primeau-Petruzzelli
> 
> Matt Grainda @graindaiv Â· 2h 2 hours ago
> NTDP Forwards:
> Reedy-Mismash-Pastujov
> McManus-Chmelevski-Pratt
> Coskey-Barratt-Thompson
> Tkachuk-Reifenberger-Hutsko
> Ex: Cassetti





To clarify, Matt was at the camp and he tweeted his picks for the team based on the camp and previous viewings.


----------



## AmericanDream

smalt021 said:


> To clarify, Matt was at the camp and he tweeted his picks for the team based on the camp and previous viewings.




no Trouba, Dhooghe, or Cockerill?? some top talent he has left off...


----------



## UvBnDatsyuked

AmericanDream said:


> no Trouba, Dhooghe, or Cockerill?? some top talent he has left off...




Have seen Trouba a few times and just don't get it.


----------



## EXTRAS

Hey guys, Eichel VS Matthews...who will be better? I know Eichel is being projected through the moon, but Matthews has near identical USHL & USDP stats, and is a decent sized center at only 17.


----------



## Mickey the mouse

Mathews is really good but a step down from Eichel.

That is a COMPLIMENT to Mathews


----------



## AmericanDream

Cooper Marody really had a nice season since his trade to Sioux Falls...seems like a riser for this draft and a name to look at as well..

originally posted this in wrong thread...hahaha


----------



## Xokkeu

EXTRAS said:


> Hey guys, Eichel VS Matthews...who will be better? I know Eichel is being projected through the moon, but Matthews has near identical USHL & USDP stats, and is a decent sized center at only 17.




They are pretty even.


----------



## orangeandblack

Rumored to head to NTDP:

Barratt, Hernandez, Hughes, Maniscalco, Dhooge, Hutsko, Farrance, Pastujov, Norris, Tkachuk from OHL territory.


----------



## Rogie21

TV Schedule for the NCAA regionals and Frozen Four. It all starts on Friday. 
http://www.uscho.com/2015/03/22/here-are-times-and-the-tv-schedule-for-the-2015-ncaa-tournament/


----------



## sigx15

Could be an interesting U18 with both Hanifin and Werenski still eligible. Any rumblings of either/both joining the squad? Could be a monster 1st D pairing.


----------



## dwanmaster*

Is the '00 NTDP class going to be insane? That team looks like it could potentially be the best ever.


----------



## Rekus

ayy lmao said:


> Is the '00 NTDP class going to be insane? That team looks like it could potentially be the best ever.




This is said about every new class.

Lots can change in 2 years.


----------



## DSuttersface

ayy lmao said:


> Is the '00 NTDP class going to be insane? That team looks like it could potentially be the best ever.




I'm just starting to get into this. What makes you think the 00' class will be so good?


----------



## orangeandblack

DSuttersface said:


> I'm just starting to get into this. What makes you think the 00' class will be so good?




The New England trio of Jake Wise, TJ Walsh and Oliver Walstrom are extremely elite forwards. Defenseman Bode Wild is up there on a level similar to Jake Chychrun.


----------



## USHOCKEYUS

orangeandblack said:


> The New England trio of Jake Wise, TJ Walsh and Oliver Walstrom are extremely elite forwards. Defenseman Bode Wild is up there on a level similar to Jake Chychrun.




2000 has a lot of real high end prospects around the country a few Canadians with US ties.

Some other players to watch in no particular order: 
Mattias Samuelsson D
Adam Samuelsson D
Jack Randl F
Jacob Pivonka F
Jacob Semik D
Max Ellis F
Conner Hutchison D
Nick Castro F
Akil Thomas F
Calen Kiefiuk F
Jacob Goldowski F
Brady Smith D


----------



## Bonin21

Jaxon Nelson and K'Andre Miller are probably the most hyped out of MN.


----------



## Rekus

sigx15 said:


> Could be an interesting U18 with both Hanifin and Werenski still eligible. Any rumblings of either/both joining the squad? Could be a monster 1st D pairing.




Since they both played at the WJC U20 this past Christmas - would they still be eligible to play down at the U18 level in April?


----------



## Bonin21

Eichel did it last year.


----------



## William H Bonney

Hill-Murray d-man Mikey Anderson (brother of NTDP U17 forward Joey Anderson) tendered with Waterloo. Must not have been offered a spot with the NTDP.


----------



## Mickey the mouse

Eichel did NOT play in u18 tournament during his draft year. So this is a completely different situation for Werenski and Hanafin.

IMO only:

If they do not totally dominate they possibly could hurt their draft position. 

If they do totally dominate .... they most likely can't improve their positions because expectations are so hi.


----------



## Bonin21

William H Bonney said:


> Hill-Murray d-man Mikey Anderson (brother of NTDP U17 forward Joey Anderson) tendered with Waterloo. Must not have been offered a spot with the NTDP.



Who are some other non-NTDP kids that played in the USHL their sophomore year other than Ambroz?


----------



## wings5

USHOCKEYUS said:


> 2000 has a lot of real high end prospects around the country a few Canadians with US ties.
> 
> Some other players to watch in no particular order:
> Mattias Samuelsson D
> Adam Samuelsson D
> Jack Randl F
> Jacob Pivonka F
> Jacob Semik D
> Max Ellis F
> Conner Hutchison D
> Nick Castro F
> Akil Thomas F
> Calen Kiefiuk F
> Jacob Goldowski F
> Brady Smith D




Is Thomas confirmed to be playing for USA?


----------



## dwanmaster*

William H Bonney said:


> Hill-Murray d-man Mikey Anderson (brother of NTDP U17 forward Joey Anderson) tendered with Waterloo. Must not have been offered a spot with the NTDP.




You know that D core is going to be ridiculous then


----------



## herbst20

Dubuque (USHL) has tendered Baron Thompson


----------



## KingBrian

Who are Evan Barratt, Kailer Yamamoto, and David Farrance?


----------



## cagney

The roster was released for the U18 world championships and is available at USA Hockey's website. The only player added from outside the program is goalie Evan Sarthou. No idea why they didn't add Hanifin and Werenski.

I'd still call them the favorites but this team isn't be the powerhouse it could have been.


----------



## Rabid Ranger

cagney said:


> The roster was released for the U18 world championships and is available at USA Hockey's website. The only player added from outside the program is goalie Evan Sarthou. No idea why they didn't add Hanifin and Werenski.
> 
> I'd still call them the favorites but this team isn't be the powerhouse it could have been.




Well, I'm sure Hanifin and Werenski had something to do with that. Not sure I would play in this event either as a draft eligible. Not at a lot to gain and something to lose.


----------



## William H Bonney

I don't really have a problem with them leaving off Hanifin and Werenski. The U18s are an enjoyable tournament but they don't mean much in terms of long term success for USA Hockey. Adding those two would have basically guaranteed the gold but I'm more interested in how the other guys step up.

Plus, the U18 Championship is the gold nugget the program sells to all the players it recruits. I doubt they even really considered adding either for the tournament. It's not a message they want to send their high-end recruits, that you can accelerate your schooling and leave for the NCAA after a year but when you don't make the Frozen Four you'll still get on the team for the prize. Much to the NTDP's chagrin I think this is going to become a trend though because the NCAA schools will want more kids to accelerate as they continue to battle the CHL for these kids.


----------



## Rekus

cagney said:


> The roster was released for the U18 world championships and is available at USA Hockey's website. The only player added from outside the program is goalie Evan Sarthou. No idea why they didn't add Hanifin and Werenski.
> 
> I'd still call them the favorites but this team isn't be the powerhouse it could have been.




What would you have done with the kids that those two would have replaced?

As it is now, 3 kids were swapped from the U17 to the U18 for this tournament.

The U18 kids that spent 2 years at NTDP to find out they are not good enough for this tournament is not right. If anything, they should be told after their first year and be allowed out of NTDP if they so wish.


----------



## Rekus

William H Bonney said:


> I don't really have a problem with them leaving off Hanifin and Werenski. The U18s are an enjoyable tournament but they don't mean much in terms of long term success for USA Hockey. Adding those two would have basically guaranteed the gold but I'm more interested in how the other guys step up.
> 
> Plus, the U18 Championship is the gold nugget the program sells to all the players it recruits. I doubt they even really considered adding either for the tournament. It's not a message they want to send their high-end recruits, that you can accelerate your schooling and leave for the NCAA after a year but when you don't make the Frozen Four you'll still get on the team for the prize. Much to the NTDP's chagrin I think this is going to become a trend though because the NCAA schools will want more kids to accelerate as they continue to battle the CHL for these kids.




I agree with your post. More kids will try to accelerate their schooling in order to play at a higher level sooner.


----------



## Mickey the mouse

I disagree with it also BUT

1 of the 1st things players / parents are told is that the only international tournament that they are not guaranteed to play in is the u18 championship. I think they play in 6 total, 3 each year.

So, every player and parent knows this going into the NTDP program.


----------



## WesternCollegeHockey

Rekus said:


> The U18 kids that spent 2 years at NTDP to find out they are not good enough for this tournament is not right. If anything, they should be told after their first year and be allowed out of NTDP if they so wish.




Some kids are told that.


----------



## Rekus

WesternCollegeHockey said:


> Some kids are told that.




You are saying some kids are told after their first year that they will not make the trip to the IIHF U18 tournament?

Hmm. For the dual citizens on the team, could be interesting. Use the NTDP FOR 2 years then go back and play for your other country's team.


----------



## AmericanDream

Rekus said:


> You are saying some kids are told after their first year that they will not make the trip to the IIHF U18 tournament?
> 
> Hmm. For the dual citizens on the team, could be interesting. Use the NTDP FOR 2 years then go back and play for your other country's team.




It isnt a guarantee. They are filling in from within the program with kids who are performing better and any kid that gets bumped for a u17 player certainly isnt going to make team Canada 

I wish they brought more outside talent in as the USNDP represents a number of international tourneys...the u18 is the big boy for draft eligibles so wanting to see guys like Hanifin, Boeser, Werenski, Carlo, etc etc is what I want to see more of.

But it will give more attention to guys like White and Bracco and Fischer and Warren who will need it for the draft.


----------



## cagney

Hanifin, Werenski, Boeser and Novak are all on the long list submitted to the IIHF. I'd imagine that indicates USA Hockey was interested in them participating but it didn't work out for one reason or another.

I disagree with the notion that these players had nothing to gain from playing in the tournament. I'd expect any player worth being taken high in the draft to jump at an opportunity to prove themselves. This is putting aside the fact it should be a point of pride to play in these international tournaments.

Is it ever "fair" for a player to be cut/released/traded etc. from any team? The truth is that by this point in their careers and at the level they're playing at it'd be a disservice to be promised a roster spot for a tournament two years ahead of time. These players need to work hard and compete for the opportunity.


----------



## dwanmaster*

T-minus how long until a Tier 1 junior team is in California?


----------



## VOB

Jnoel0001 said:


> T-minus how long until a Tier 1 junior team is in California?




Cost and a prohibitive travel schedule are likely dampening any desire to place a team in California...but who knows, perhaps a WHL team can make a go of it in the Northern Cali region.


----------



## Rekus

cagney said:


> Hanifin, Werenski, Boeser and Novak are all on the long list submitted to the IIHF. I'd imagine that indicates USA Hockey was interested in them participating but it didn't work out for one reason or another.
> 
> I disagree with the notion that these players had nothing to gain from playing in the tournament. I'd expect any player worth being taken high in the draft to jump at an opportunity to prove themselves. This is putting aside the fact it should be a point of pride to play in these international tournaments.
> 
> Is it ever "fair" for a player to be cut/released/traded etc. from any team? The truth is that by this point in their careers and at the level they're playing at it'd be a disservice to be promised a roster spot for a tournament two years ahead of time. These players need to work hard and compete for the opportunity.




Hanafin and Eichel played at the U20 tournament this past Christmas. Going back to play in the u18 tournament would be like playing Midget but then going back to play Peewee. What would they have to prove at that level?


----------



## cagney

Rekus said:


> Hanafin and Eichel played at the U20 tournament this past Christmas. Going back to play in the u18 tournament would be like playing Midget but then going back to play Peewee. What would they have to prove at that level?




First, Eichel is not eligible for the U18 tournament. However, since you bring his name up, he was part of the U20 team that had a poor showing last season and he went to the U18s and helped the team win a gold medal. I think it was a good thing for him as well as US hockey in general. Auston Matthews will be looking to do the same this year.

Considering some of the questions that are starting to arise amongst certain scouts regarding his offensive upside, I'd say Hanifin could certainly use an opportunity to boost his stock. Scouts would get more out of watching him in this tournament than they are with him sitting in a dorm room. He has _not_ proven that he's above this level as you seem to be asserting.


----------



## DekeLikeYouMeanIt

How has Troy Terry performed this season? Looked good in the first U18 game.


----------



## Lieutenant Dangle

smalt021 said:


> Matt Grainda @graindaiv Â· 2h 2 hours ago
> 
> NTDP Forwards:
> McManus-Chmelevski-Pratt




Rumor is that Chmelevski has signed with the OHL.


----------



## William H Bonney

Highly touted 2000 Jaxon Nelson committed to Minnesota today.


----------



## Zaddy

Can anyone here who is familiar with him give me the lowdown and Charlie McAvoy? Never realized he had some very good numbers for a d-man in the USHL this year. What kind of player is he? I'd assume offensive d-man. Is his defensive game a weakness? How is his skating etc? Gonna try and watch him in the next couple of US games in the U18's but the quality of that fasthockey stream has been really crap. Is his size a concern at all? At 205lbs he seem to have a thick build for a 6'0 guy, so I guess no worries? Where does he project in the draft next year?


----------



## dwanmaster*

This Randy Herdnandez kid looks interesting, I believe these would be his 12 year old highlights. Kinda looks like Gaudreau


----------



## Bonin21

Clicks on YouTube link. Account has same last name as player. Surprising.


----------



## Rekus

Jnoel0001 said:


> This Randy Herdnandez kid looks interesting, I believe these would be his 12 year old highlights. Kinda looks like Gaudreau





At 12 years old, there is one of these in every state, province, and city. That why the NHL only drafts them at 18.


----------



## dwanmaster*

Rekus said:


> At 12 years old, there is one of these in every state, province, and city. That why the NHL only drafts them at 18.




Why is he going to the NTDP then


----------



## Pokerface

@JacobSemik: Proud to announce my commitment to the University of Michigan to play D1 hockey. Thank you to everyone who helped me along the way #GoBlue

D Jacob Semik (Honeybaked 2000)


----------



## Rekus

Max Jones has left NTDP U17.


----------



## bigbadbruins7

Rekus said:


> Max Jones has left NTDP U17.




source?


----------



## Rekus

bigbadbruins7 said:


> source?




My source is 100% accurate. Can't say more than that.

If you happen to be in Ann Arbor - go visit one of their spring practices/workouts.


----------



## Rogie21

Rekus said:


> Max Jones has left NTDP U17.




Candidates to fill the roster spot next season? I'd imagine Kieffer Bellows would be in the mix after 33-goal regular season in the USHL.


----------



## Bonin21

Or Garrett Wait?


----------



## Coach Parker

I'll be heading down to San Jose for the Pacific regionals in May and will post here what I can.


----------



## Joe Zanussi

Every time I watch Caleb Jones, I like him more. Can anybody enlighten me on his draft prospects and NHL projections? Thx in advance


----------



## dwanmaster*

So no NTDP for Mcmanus huh. Thought he might be the best 99 from Shatucks after last year.

Also wow the University of Michigan is stacked for a long while


----------



## mike8219

11 forwards 7 defenseman 2 goalies 2 spots open
Dhooghe
Mismash
Pastujov
Reedy
Tkachuk
Slaggort
Norris
Barratt
Hutsko
Cassetti
Hernandez 

Inamoto
Gildon
Kemp
Hughes
Farrance
knoepke
Manisclaco

Sheel
St Cyr


----------



## dwanmaster*

Does anyone know anything about Joel Farabee? I saw he was a 2000 commit for New Hampshire, he's on the Norwegian kid's team. 

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=334036


----------



## William H Bonney

Vanya Lodnia (Erie Otters) and Sasha Chmelevski (Sarnia Sting) have both committed to the OHL.


----------



## Bologna 1

mike8219 said:


> 11 forwards 7 defenseman 2 goalies 2 spots open
> Dhooghe
> Mismash
> Pastujov
> Reedy
> Tkachuk
> Slaggort
> Norris
> Barratt
> Hutsko
> Cassetti
> Hernandez
> 
> Inamoto
> Gildon
> Kemp
> Hughes
> Farrance
> knoepke
> Manisclaco
> 
> Sheel
> St Cyr




Nice squad, those first five forwards are excellent. Farrance is a stud on the backend too.


----------



## ChiGuySez

mike8219 said:


> 11 forwards 7 defenseman 2 goalies 2 spots open
> Dhooghe
> Mismash
> Pastujov
> Reedy
> Tkachuk
> Slaggort
> Norris
> Barratt
> Hutsko
> Cassetti
> Hernandez
> 
> Inamoto
> Gildon
> Kemp
> Hughes
> Farrance
> knoepke
> Manisclaco
> 
> Sheel
> St Cyr



Half those names look like they came out of a random generator.


----------



## William H Bonney

Fresh off winning the U18s with the NTDP, d-man Caleb Jones has signed with the Portland Winterhawks.

Caleb made huge strides from his U17 to U18 season. He was extremely raw in his U17 season and added a lot of polish to his game but there's still a lot of untapped potential there. Should be interesting to see how he develops with Portland. Good move for him.


----------



## Juxtaposer

William H Bonney said:


> Fresh off winning the U18s with the NTDP, d-man Caleb Jones has signed with the Portland Winterhawks.
> 
> Caleb made huge strides from his U17 to U18 season. He was extremely raw in his U17 season and added a lot of polish to his game but there's still a lot of untapped potential there. Should be interesting to see how he develops with Portland. Good move for him.




I definitely noticed a lot of improvement from last year to this year. He's young for this draft too. Someone should take him in the 3rd or 4th.


----------



## herbst20

Jacob Tortora has tendered with Youngstown of the USHL


----------



## The Exiled One

OTBHockey said:


> Poehling was the huge surprise for me. The Green Bay theory makes sense if he told the NTDP that he wouldn't be reporting if they took him, but I just find that odd. Maybe he really wants to play with Jack and Nick for a year (or two?) and then again together at St. Cloud. Two solid 96s and a very good, big 1999 in Ryan would be an interesting line at the USHL level.



Lincoln drafted Ryan #1 overall. Word is that Ryan turned down tenders with two different teams to return to LVNHS.

I think some people fail to realize that the USNTDP creates just one new team a year and are destined to make at least a few errors of omission and inclusion. Sixteen different teams participate in the USHL draft. If at least two, probably three, and possibly more of them determined that Ryan Poehling was worthy of playing in 55% or more of their games next season, I think it's fair to say that he's likely deserving of an NTDP roster spot. Maybe USAHockey knew he'd be returning to HS next season and maybe they didn't, but I certainly don't give them credit for being "smarter" than multiple USHL teams. For whatever reasons, they didn't include him, but lack of merit wasn't one of them.


----------



## William H Bonney

The Exiled One said:


> Lincoln drafted Ryan #1 overall. Word is that Ryan turned down tenders with two different teams to return to LVNHS.
> 
> I think some people fail to realize that the USNTDP creates just one new team a year and are destined to make at least a few errors of omission and inclusion. Sixteen different teams participate in the USHL draft. If at least two, probably three, and possibly more of them determined that Ryan Poehling was worthy of playing in 55% or more of their games next season, I think it's fair to say that he's likely deserving of an NTDP roster spot. Maybe USAHockey knew he'd be returning to HS next season and maybe they didn't, but I certainly don't give them credit for being "smarter" than multiple USHL teams. For whatever reasons, they didn't include him, but lack of merit wasn't one of them.




Not sure if it was true or not but I saw something from a Lincoln Stars blogger that said Poehling turned down the NTDP too.


----------



## The Exiled One

William H Bonney said:


> Not sure if it was true or not but I saw something from a Lincoln Stars blogger that said Poehling turned down the NTDP too.



https://twitter.com/TDSattler/status/595364782825312256

My understanding is that USAHockey may or may not have been aware he wouldn't report to the NTDP, but that it was irrelevant to the fact that he wasn't invited to the tryout camp. Others have been invited to the tryout camp in the past whom USAHockey knew for certain wouldn't report. I suppose I may have heard wrong.


----------



## dwanmaster*

In the past 2 WHL drafts there have been
9 players from Arizona selected
11 from Cali
4 from Texas
6 from Washington
11 from Colorado

I'm liking it. California especially is looking like it's producing some huge talent, but all those states are making great strides. 

Bodes very well for USA hockey


----------



## ChiGuySez

US starting to generate high end elite talent, especially at forward. Previously known for producing d men and an occasional goalie.


----------



## William H Bonney

The Exiled One said:


> https://twitter.com/TDSattler/status/595364782825312256
> 
> My understanding is that USAHockey may or may not have been aware he wouldn't report to the NTDP, but that it was irrelevant to the fact that he wasn't invited to the tryout camp. Others have been invited to the tryout camp in the past whom USAHockey knew for certain wouldn't report. I suppose I may have heard wrong.




Yeah, that's true. The NTDP loves to try to sell players on the program so I don't think they would have not invited him just because they were aware he wanted to stay at Lakeville North. The possibilities that make sense to me are that the NTDP just dropped the ball on their evaluation (which happens as you pointed out) or Poehling and his family said no to a camp invite after having previously (and rumored) to have turned down the NTDP contract. I know the latter does happen as I remember Troy Henley was invited to the NTDP Camp but turned down his camp spot after he was selected by Ottawa because he wanted to go to the OHL (although he hadn't signed yet); Charlie MacAvoy ended up getting that spot at camp and making the team. 

Regardless of the reason, it's good that not every top player goes the NTDP route so hopefully Poehling develops like Connor, Boeser, Novak, etc.


----------



## DSuttersface

http://www.londonknights.com/article/tkachuk-commits-to-knights 

Matthew Tkachuk commits to London Knights. Some big names headed to Canadian leagues.


----------



## canuck2010

DSuttersface said:


> http://www.londonknights.com/article/tkachuk-commits-to-knights
> 
> Matthew Tkachuk commits to London Knights. Some big names headed to Canadian leagues.




Stands to reason. I don't want to turn this into a CHL vs. NCAA thing becaude the two are really very different. The CHL is very much geared to turning out players for the NHL, the NCAA not so much. One mans opinion but it makes sense that if your end goal is the NHL that you would play many more games a season against the best in a situation that is most like the NHL.

If I was Canadian and wanted to play in the NFL or in MLB I certainly go to the US to further my chances and reach my optimum playing level.


----------



## dwanmaster*

canuck2010 said:


> Stands to reason. I don't want to turn this into a CHL vs. NCAA thing becaude the two are really very different. The CHL is very much geared to turning out players for the NHL, the NCAA not so much. One mans opinion but it makes sense that if your end goal is the NHL that you would play many more games a season against the best in a situation that is most like the NHL.
> 
> If I was Canadian and wanted to play in the NFL or in MLB I certainly go to the US to further my chances and reach my optimum playing level.




Or you could just work out 6 times a week at a university's state of the art facility. 15 games isn't going to make too much of a difference in the long run.


----------



## canuck2010

jdre said:


> Or you could just work out 6 times a week at a university's state of the art facility. 15 games isn't going to make too much of a difference in the long run.




Boston U played 48 games this year if I'm correct. Oshawa has already played 84 and still going. Hell of a big difference over 1 season. Light years over two.

Working out is great, practice is great but you need real game experience and up tempo play. The most overlooked factor is playing back to back games or 3 games in 4 nights with travel in between.


----------



## wings5

canuck2010 said:


> Stands to reason. I don't want to turn this into a CHL vs. NCAA thing becaude the two are really very different. The CHL is very much geared to turning out players for the NHL, the NCAA not so much. One mans opinion but it makes sense that if your end goal is the NHL that you would play many more games a season against the best in a situation that is most like the NHL.
> 
> If I was Canadian and wanted to play in the NFL or in MLB I certainly go to the US to further my chances and reach my optimum playing level.




You're forgetting players develop at different rates and playing time and time to mature is more valuable imo than playing a certain amount of games at a certain level. I feel playing 1st line minutes even at a lower level may be more beneficial than playing 4th line at a higher level ex. overager Michael Ferland playing overage year in WHL. This is completely different than in Europe however where any experience at the pro level is extremely valuable.


----------



## dwanmaster*

canuck2010 said:


> Boston U played 48 games this year if I'm correct. Oshawa has already played 84 and still going. Hell of a big difference over 1 season. Light years over two.
> 
> Working out is great, practice is great but you need real game experience and up tempo play. The most overlooked factor is playing back to back games or 3 games in 4 nights with travel in between.




Not like it's completely foreign though. Eichel played 65 games last year at the NTDP and 70 the year before that.


----------



## Bonin21

The CHL appeals more to late birthdays that have to accelerate school to get to the NCAA after the NTDP. Tkachuk couldn't get into Notre Dame.


----------



## PuckFan01

canuck2010 said:


> Stands to reason. I don't want to turn this into a CHL vs. NCAA thing becaude the two are really very different. The CHL is very much geared to turning out players for the NHL, the NCAA not so much. One mans opinion but it makes sense that if your end goal is the NHL that you would play many more games a season against the best in a situation that is most like the NHL.




In 2013-2014, almost 1/3 of all NHL players came out of NCAA hockey. Not exactly backing up your one man opinion that its not geared for that. 

http://collegehockeyinc.com/in-the-nhl


----------



## canuck2010

Most of them turn into middle of the road NHL players.


----------



## BigGreenAlum

canuck2010 said:


> Most of them turn into middle of the road NHL players.




Well, while most first rounders are CHLers, they are the sure bets of the draft and top 10-15 will probably make the NHL regardless of path chosen. No shame in the bulk of NCAA players who actually make the NHL as "middle of the road players" being late 1st through 7th rounders (or even free agents) while getting a degree to fall back on.


----------



## Bonin21

As more and more NHL players come from the NCAA, college hockey continues to develop these middle of the road players that become millionaires by playing college hockey instead of going to the CHL. This is the definition of development. McDavid, Eichel, Crosby, Toews, and peers make the NHL no matter where they play right before. Auston Matthews might go to Switzerland!


----------



## BigGreenAlum

Bonin21 said:


> As more and more NHL players come from the NCAA, college hockey continues to develop these middle of the road players that become millionaires by playing college hockey instead of going to the CHL. This is the definition of development. McDavid, Eichel, Crosby, Toews, and peers make the NHL no matter where they play right before. Auston Matthews might go to Switzerland!




It would be interesting to exclude NHL first round picks and analyze the NHL hit rate for 2nd-7th round picks (and free agents) from the last 10 years or so for the NCAA and CHL paths. I agree the NCAA is gaining "market share" outside the first round given increase to over 30% of NHL players. And whether you make the NHL or not, most NCAA guys outside the first round have at least 3 years of schooling done before turning pro. I recall a poll of ex-NHLers a few years back which showed they preferred their son to take the college route.


----------



## Bonin21

BigGreenAlum said:


> I recall a poll of ex-NHLers a few years back which showed they preferred their son to take the college route.



But they all seem to end up in the CHL lol


----------



## DrJenniferHanson

jdre said:


> Or you could just work out 6 times a week at a university's state of the art facility.




Some CHL teams offer exactly that. It's why Tkachuk is spending his summer in London.


----------



## Bonin21

DrJenniferHanson said:


> Some CHL teams offer exactly that. It's why Tkachuk is spending his summer in London.



Since he didn't get into Notre Dame.


----------



## canuck2010

Again my point isn't to knock the NCAA. If I'm the best I want to play and develop against the best. For the time being that is going the CHL route. Remember it's not just US players that choose to play in Canada. Many Euros as well. I'm certainly not saying that you can't go pro from the NCAA but I think you might be a tad behind in your development.

In 10 years who knows. The lure of a big time university program may keep more of the best American kids at home.


----------



## Rekus

Bonin21 said:


> The CHL appeals more to late birthdays that have to accelerate school to get to the NCAA after the NTDP. Tkachuk couldn't get into Notre Dame.




This is not a statement that applies to many. 

Did Tkachuk decommit from Notre Dame because he could not get in or because he wanted to go to the CHL? I know Notre Dame us a tough school to get into, even for jocks.


----------



## Rekus

BigGreenAlum said:


> It would be interesting to exclude NHL first round picks and analyze the NHL hit rate for 2nd-7th round picks (and free agents) from the last 10 years or so for the NCAA and CHL paths. I agree the NCAA is gaining "market share" outside the first round given increase to over 30% of NHL players. And whether you make the NHL or not, most NCAA guys outside the first round have at least 3 years of schooling done before turning pro. I recall a poll of ex-NHLers a few years back which showed they preferred their son to take the college route.




The NHL'ers I spoken with that have gone through major junior - have all expressed the same thing to me - they would want their son to go the college route. 

I cannot say that I have spoken to a hundred former NHL'ers - but each one that i have spoken to has said the same thing - go to college. 

Lets get another straight, very few kids get drafted out of college, they are drafted before college.

NCAA needs to limit the number of overagers they can allow on the roster, thus opening up scholarship room for true freshmen.


----------



## PuckFan01

canuck2010 said:


> I think you might be a tad behind in your development




Based on what evidence? All I see is an opinion that isn't backed up with any hard evidence.

You've already had one stat thrown at you that completely ruined your initial remarks about the validity of NCAA hockey as a development route to the NHL. You don't provide almost a third of all players to the NHL if you don't provide a quality option to become an NHL player. Might want to put your ridiculous bias aside and just keep quiet before you make any bigger of a fool out of yourself.


----------



## canuck2010

PuckFan01 said:


> Based on what evidence? All I see is an opinion that isn't backed up with any hard evidence.
> 
> You've already had one stat thrown at you that completely ruined your initial remarks about the validity of NCAA hockey as a development route to the NHL. You don't provide almost a third of all players to the NHL if you don't provide a quality option to become an NHL player. Might want to put your ridiculous bias aside and just keep quiet before you make any bigger of a fool out of yourself.




I stand by what I said. The CHL is presently a better development league for future NHL players. I have never said that the NCAA is not a valid way to the NHL. I have no bias at all toward the NCAA and it is my opinion. Is that a problem for you?

I know for a fact that some teams would rather have their players develop in the CHL especially the more talented ones. 

I think perhaps you're the one with the rather large chip on your shoulder


----------



## canuck2010

Rekus said:


> The NHL'ers I spoken with that have gone through major junior - have all expressed the same thing to me - they would want their son to go the college route.
> 
> I cannot say that I have spoken to a hundred former NHL'ers - but each one that i have spoken to has said the same thing - go to college.
> 
> Lets get another straight, very few kids get drafted out of college, they are drafted before college.
> 
> NCAA needs to limit the number of overagers they can allow on the roster, thus opening up scholarship room for true freshmen.





I think I would want my son to go the NCAA route too. If he is drafted going in he can always go back to finish off his education.


----------



## Rogie21

Several people have posted that currently 31% of NHL players come from NCAA programs. Does anyone have percentages for CHL players, including Euros playing in the CHL, and for players from Russian junior leagues, and from other European leagues?


----------



## The Exiled One

canuck2010 said:


> Again my point isn't to knock the NCAA. If I'm the best I want to play and develop against the best. For the time being that is going the CHL route. Remember it's not just US players that choose to play in Canada. Many Euros as well. I'm certainly not saying that you can't go pro from the NCAA but I think you might be a tad behind in your development.



The discussion is not CHL/NCAA. A sixteen year-old kid can't get into college, so if he chooses the CHL, then the NCAA was never an option to begin with. The discussion is CHL/USHL. Even discounting the NTDP, players like Kyle Connor, Brock Boeser, and Tom Novak prove that the USHL is a decent enough league in which to develop leading up to the NHL draft. Most Americans take the USHL route (which makes a lot of sense).

For Americans, after the draft and/or HS graduation (whichever comes first) is when the real decision needs to be made. If they sign an NHL deal, obviously they won't be playing in the NCAA. If they don't sign, then they'll need to continue to develop somewhere. They can go CHL, NCAA, USHL, or even Europe. It all depends on where they're at in their development, which is typically well known by the public because of their draft position (or potential draft position).

For Matthews, he can't go wrong with any route, though the USHL is probably going to be the least appealing. I believe he accelerated to graduate HS this spring.


----------



## canuck2010

The Exiled One said:


> The discussion is not CHL/NCAA. A sixteen year-old kid can't get into college, so if he chooses the CHL, then the NCAA was never an option to begin with. The discussion is CHL/USHL. Even discounting the NTDP, players like Kyle Connor, Brock Boeser, and Tom Novak prove that the USHL is a decent enough league in which to develop leading up to the NHL draft. Most Americans take the USHL route (which makes a lot of sense).
> 
> For Americans, after the draft and/or HS graduation (whichever comes first) is when the real decision needs to be made. If they sign an NHL deal, obviously they won't be playing in the NCAA. If they don't sign, then they'll need to continue to develop somewhere. They can go CHL, NCAA, USHL, or even Europe. It all depends on where they're at in their development, which is typically well known by the public because of their draft position (or potential draft position).
> 
> For Matthews, he can't go wrong with any route, though the USHL is probably going to be the least appealing. I believe he accelerated to graduate HS this spring.





All true enough. Going to be very interesting to see how the Matthews thing plays out. Switzerland is not not a bad place to be if that's what happens.


----------



## William H Bonney

Incoming NTDP player Brady Tkachuk just committed to BU, his dad's alma mater. He's also an OHL pick of London where his brother just signed.


----------



## wein

http://moncton-wildcats.com/article/new-england-players-on-the-cats

Moncton is making their pitch. Probably sticking to their strategy of picking some Americans high. I was wondering whether you guys knew who some of the big names from New England would be for the Q draft (1999 birthdate specifically). 

Thanks


----------



## lanky

canuck2010 said:


> All true enough. Going to be very interesting to see how the Matthews thing plays out. Switzerland is not not a bad place to be if that's what happens.




Does the AHL have a rule that prohibts players that aren't old enough for the NHL draft? I'm aware of the 20 year old rule with the CHL but that wouldn't apply. Seems like a one year AHL contract would be great for Matthews.


----------



## Mickey the mouse

I think it's the same date as draft eligibility ... 18 yrs old on or before Sept 15th

Mathews missed by a week or so


----------



## Zaddy

Anyone here have any info on Tanner Laczynski? Put up 46 points in 57 games in USHL for the Chicago Steel, yet he is not listed by NHL Central Scouting and I have not really seen his name anywhere. Why is that? At 6'0 he is not overly small and with him going the college route he has plenty of time to add mass. What are the knocks on him that prevent him from being ranked (higher)? Or is it just a case of going under the radar?

The scouting report on him sounds pretty good



> Really smart, cerebral forward from the Mission who drove a gifted offense last season. Gifted passer who is deceptively elusive, a refined scorer as well


----------



## William H Bonney

Josh Jacobs, a WJC candidate and a second round draft pick of the Devils, has left Michigan State to join Sarnia.


----------



## Woodhouse

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=38628


----------



## tealhockey

Chase Pearson, son of Scott, who is up at the NHL Combine today, committed to Maine. Helps to squash rumors for NHL teams ahead of the draft that he will sign for Windsor (OHL). Played in all-american prospects game in fall

https://twitter.com/22CPearson/status/605831301162110978


----------



## William H Bonney

NTDP goalie Jake Oettinger just committed to BU. Huge pickup for the Terriers.


----------



## tealhockey

William H Bonney said:


> NTDP goalie Jake Oettinger just committed to BU. Huge pickup for the Terriers.




He's on track to spend his draft year (2016-17) playing for BU. A late-1998 birthday, going to play 2nd year at NTDP 2015-16. He's now 6'4, 200+ lbs as well. Another elite Minnesotan prospect to the Terriers after Kieffer Bellows committed last year


----------



## Rogie21

OTBHockey said:


> He's on track to spend his draft year (2016-17) playing for BU. A late-1998 birthday, going to play 2nd year at NTDP 2015-16. He's now 6'4, 200+ lbs as well. Another elite Minnesotan prospect to the Terriers after Kieffer Bellows committed last year




Oettinger led Lakeville North to the Minnesota large-school championship game in 2014, where they lost to Bellows' Edina HS team, with Bellows scoring twice.
http://www.twincities.com/sports/ci_25305252/state-boys-hockey-edina-rolls-past-lakeville-north


----------



## DSuttersface

OTBHockey said:


> He's on track to spend his draft year (2016-17) playing for BU. A late-1998 birthday, going to play 2nd year at NTDP 2015-16. He's now 6'4, 200+ lbs as well. Another elite Minnesotan prospect to the Terriers after Kieffer Bellows committed last year




Wow, that is a huge kid. What they are feeding those kids up there in Minnesota?!?!


----------



## Bonin21

Jucy Lucys, thin crust pizza properly cut into small squares, and tator tot hotdish.


----------



## razor ray

Sorry if this was already discussed but are both Logan Brown and Jacob Chychrun both going to playing for Canada? I read this old article:

http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/born-in-the-usa-could-be-theme-song-of-2016-nhl-draft/


----------



## Rabid Ranger

razor ray said:


> Sorry if this was already discussed but are both Logan Brown and Jacob Chychrun both going to playing for Canada? I read this old article:
> 
> http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/born-in-the-usa-could-be-theme-song-of-2016-nhl-draft/




I would say so-in particular Chychrun. You never know until it's official though. I'll be interested to see if either player is invited to the U.S. WJC Camp coming up.


----------



## Mickey the mouse

Keifer Bellows to join NTDP u18 team for upcoming season


----------



## Lieutenant Dangle

Mickey the mouse said:


> Keifer Bellows to join NTDP u18 team for upcoming season




Is somebody leaving to make room?


----------



## William H Bonney

Lieutenant Dangle said:


> Is somebody leaving to make room?




Max Jones already left for the OHL (London).


----------



## Zaddy

Mickey the mouse said:


> Keifer Bellows to join NTDP u18 team for upcoming season




Cool stuff. What are his chances to make the world junior team?


----------



## wings5

How high does Cooper Marody go in this years draft?


----------



## NTDP

Zaddy Zads said:


> Cool stuff. What are his chances to make the world junior team?




He could get a look but I think as of right now his chances are slim. He played very well as a 16 year old in the USHL but I think he's still a year away. We shall see.


----------



## Zaddy

NTDP said:


> He could get a look but I think as of right now his chances are slim. He played very well as a 16 year old in the USHL but I think he's still a year away. We shall see.




What would a hypothetical depth chart look like?

Tkachuk-Matthews-Roslovic
Milano-Connor-Tuch
Greenway-White-Bracco
Warren-Schmaltz-Fischer
Jones/Keller

Just taking stabs in the dark here (and assuming Larkin makes the Red Wings). Please fix it


----------



## GangGreen

Zaddy Zads said:


> What would a hypothetical depth chart look like?
> 
> Tkachuk-Matthews-Roslovic
> Milano-Connor-Tuch
> Greenway-White-Bracco
> Warren-Schmaltz-Fischer
> Jones/Keller
> 
> Just taking stabs in the dark here (and assuming Larkin makes the Red Wings). Please fix it




There's a good thread on this here
http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1805853

I would think Dvorak and maybe Conor Garland should be in the mix though.


----------



## Mickey the mouse

I hope You guys are really kidding with those picks

If not you are in for some big surprises


----------



## EXTRAS

Where do you guys think Casey Fitzgerald gets drafted? Do you think he has what it takes to ever make the NHL?


----------



## EXTRAS

extras said:


> where do you guys think casey fitzgerald gets drafted? Do you think he has what it takes to ever make the nhl?





anyone?


----------



## Bonin21

He will probably get drafted in the later rounds and anyone that gets drafted could have what it takes to get to the NHL if they want it bad enough.


----------



## usascout1

USA 2016 WJC Evaluation Camp Roster

http://worldjuniors.usahockey.com/page/show/1909970-2015-u-s-national-junior-evaluation-camp-roster


----------



## Rogie21

Future Considerations' preliminary ranking for 2016 has 10 Americans in the top 30.
1. Matthews
4. Tkachuk
5. Jones
6. Krys
11. Brown
17. Bellows
23. Keller
24. McAvoy
25. Lindgren
30. Pastujov
http://futureconsiderations.ca/fc-releases-prelim-ranking-for-2016-nhl-draft/


----------



## smalt021

*USA U17 Development Camp*

Royal
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Mike Latorella	G	6'0"	185	Macomb	MI
2	Nathaniel Clurman	D	6'2"	190	Boulder	CO
3	Benjamin Gleason	D	6'0"	167	Ortonville	MI
4	Brendan Bushy	D	6'2"	206	Thief River Falls	MN
5	Davis Bunz	D	6'1"	178	Middleton	WI
6	Shay Donovan	D	6'2"	180	Duluth	MN
7	Julian Timba	D	5'10"	157	Oceanside	CA
8	Ty Amonte	F	5'11"	185	Norwell	MA
9	Robert Murray	F	6'0"	180	Yarmouth	ME
10	Samuel Field	F	6'2"	185	Tenafly	NJ
11	Steven Ipri	F	5'9"	150	Broadview Heights	OH
12	Mark Senden	F	5'10"	185	Medina	MN
14	Michael Maloney	F	5'10"	185	Mchenry	IL
15	Jacob Nielsen	F	6'0"	180	New Berlin	WI
16	Thomas Parrottino	F	5'11"	160	Rochester Hills	MI
17	Max Johnson	F	5'10"	195	Lakeville	MN
18	Justin Cmunt	F	5'10"	172	East Amherst	NY
30	Owen Zdunski	G	6'1"	170	Brentwood	TN

Kelly
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Stephen Dhillon	G	6'4"	190	Buffalo	NY
2	Bryan Yoon	D	6'	180	Parker	CO
3	Todd Kiilunen	D	5'11"	175	Brighton	MI
4	Chad Sasaki	D	5'7"	150	Cypress	CA
5	Trevor Zins	D	6'0"	180	Saint Michael	MN
6	Derek Daschke	D	6'2"	190	Troy	MI
7	Matthew Thielemann	D	5'11"	195	Highlands Ranch	CO
8	Jared Resseguie	F	6'0"	160	Arvada	CO
9	Anthony Delgaizo	F	5'10"	185	Basking Ridge	NJ
10	Patrick Harper	F	5'8"	155	New Canaan	CT
11	Kailer Yamamoto	F 
12	Bryden Stoskopf	F	5'8"	150	Roseau	MN
14	Casey Gilling	F	6'1"	185	Gaylord	MI
15	Noah Lalonde	F	5'10"	175	Macomb	MI
16	Casey Mittelstadt	F	5'11"	190	Eden Prairie	MN
17	Sam Sternschein	F	6'2"	193	Syosset	NY
18	Logan Drevitch	F	5'10"	166	Middleboro	MA
30	Colin Seeley	G	5'9"	175	Brentwood	NH

Black
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Trever Osborne	G	5'11"	165	Ballwin	MO
2	Carter Long	D	6'3"	200	Yorktown	VA
3	Ty Farmer	D	5'11"	175	Ofallon	MO
4	Ryan Bederka	D	5'10"	182	Brighton	MI
5	Jacob Gresh	D	5'11"	180	Avon	CT
6	Alec Semandel	D	6'3"	195	Waunakee	WI
7	Chris Perna	D	5'11"	185	Pittsford	NY
8	Tristan Ashbrook	F	5'10"	165	Manistique	MI
9	Christopher Grando	F	5'10"	155	Islip	NY
10	Ethen Frank	F	5'11"	182	Papillion	NE
11	Liam Murphy	F	6'1"	207	Killingworth	CT
12	Brady Tatro	F	6'2"	185	Bemidji	MN
14	Nolan Walker	F	5'9"	160	Anchorage	AK
15	Matthew Jakubowski	F	6'0"	178	Lancaster	NY
16	Evan Wisocky	F	5'11"	190	Paramus	NJ
17	Max Gerlach	F	5'9"	165	Flower Mound	TX
18	Nick Lund	F	5'11"	178	Grand Forks	ND
30	Ryan Ferland	G	6'0"	165	Franklin	MA


Columbia
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Eric Dop	G	6'0"	165	Lewis Center	OH
2	Casey Staum	D	5'11"	180	Falcon Heights	MN
3	Collin Murphy	D	6'2"	185	Wilmington	MA
4	Adam Karashik	D	5'11"	175	Ridgefield	CT
5	Eric Jeremiah	D	5'8"	175	Hanover	MA
6	Grant Bondy	D	5'9"	160	Newport	MI
7	Carver Watson	D	5'10"	150	Appleton	WI
8	Benjamin Lown	F	5'6"	145	Newport Coast	CA
9	Alexander Drobot	F	5'8"	180	Churchville	PA
10	Cole Gallant	F	5'10"	175	Dover	FL
11	Michael Fahie	F	5'10"	155	Pembroke	MA
12	Phillip Knies	F	5'9"	175	Phoenix	AZ
14	Joey Kubachka	F	6'3"	208	Downingtown	PA
15	Dominic Mersch	F	6'1"	182	Park Ridge	IL
16	Cameron Buhl	F	5'10"	160	South Saint Paul	MN
17	Jon Russell	F	5'11"	160	Traverse City	MI
18	Nicholas Alfieri	F	6'0"	180	Buffalo	NY
30	Harrison Feeney	G	6'2"	205	Lafayette Hill	PA


Forest
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Thomas Nappier	G	6'3"	195	St. Louis	MO
2	Andrew Peeke	D	6'3"	205	Parkland	FL
3	Matthew OBrien	D	6'3"	196	Richardson	TX
4	Cooper Zech	D	5'8"	150	South Lyon	MI
5	Michael Underwood	D	6'1"	189	Bloomfield Hills	MI
6	Brendan Less	D	5'11"	170	Kinnelon	NJ
7	Brian Matthews	D	6'0"	188	Marshfield	MA
8	Eric Cooley	F	5'9"	160	West Mifflin	PA
9	Matt Gosiewski	F	6'4"	200	Wilton	CT
10	John Wojciechowski	F	6'4"	210	Larchmont	NY
11	Joshua Dunne	F	6'4"	190	Ofallon	MO
12	Mitchell Lewandowski	F	5'9"	171	Clarkston	MI
14	Jensen Zerban	F	5'10"	160	Elk River	MN
15	Marcus Dickerson	F	5'10"	200	West Deptford	NJ
16	Andre Ghantous	F	5'8"	155	Glendale	CA
17	Jamie Armstrong	F	6'2"	190	Warwick	RI
18	Justin Bofshever	F	5'11"	195	Coconut Creek	FL
30	Nic Sorgio	G	6'2"	190	West Hartford	CT


Orange
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Brandon Bussi	G	6'3"	170	Sound Beach	NY
2	Michael Karow	D	6'2"	190	Green Bay	WI
3	Alexander Green	D	6'1"	165	Chicago	IL
4	Scott Perunovich	D	5'9"	148	Hibbing	MN
5	Rourke Russell	D	6'1"	175	Long Beach	CA
6	Colin McCabe	D	5'10"	175	Pembroke	MA
7	Mitch Eliot	D	6'0"	190	Grosse Pointe	MI
8	Mitchell Mattson	F	6'4"	190	Grand Rapids	MN
9	Dante Palecco	F	5'10"	178	Whippany	NJ
10	Christian Sabin	F	5'11"	183	New Hudson	MI
11	Grant Reichenbacher	F	5'10"	155	Verona	WI
12	Jack Kopacka	F	6'2"	188	Metamora	MI
14	Nic Griebenow	F	5'8"	150	Plano	TX
15	Jack Gates	F	5'7"	155	Oceanside	CA
16	Khristian Acosta	F	5'9"	170	Middletown	NJ
17	Gregory Printz	F	6'2"	195	Fairfax	VA
18	Nicholas Leeseberg	F	6'2"	174	Parker	CO
30	Ryan Edquist	G	6'0"	170	Lakeville	MN

Red
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Alex Camarre	G	5'8"	148	North Tonawanda	NY
2	Jackson Koblick	D	6'1"	150	Staunton	VA
3	Dennis Cesana	D	5'10"	180	North Providence	RI
4	Brendan Graham	D	5'10"	155	Schoolcraft	MI
5	Daniel Bigley	D	5'10"	155	Carnegie	PA
6	Alex Armstrong	D	5'11"	180	Whitmore Lake	MI
7	Jason Smallidge	D	6'1"	180	Inver Grove Heights	MN
8	Kyle Moore	F 
9	Trenton Bliss	F	6'2"	185	Appleton	WI
10	Mitchell Chaffee	F	6'0"	198	Rockford	MI
11	Riley Tufte	F	6'5"	210	Ham Lake	MN
12	Richard Murphy	F	6'2"	188	Needham	MA
13	Justin Dixson	F	5'11"	175	Sunnyvale	CA
14	Shaun Bily	F	5'11"	187	Doylestown	PA
15	Ashton Fry	F	5'11"	175	Highlands Ranch	CO
16	Joseph Abate	F	6'2"	170	Bloomingdale	IL
18	Henry Crone	F	5'8"	160	Cedar Hill	TX
30	Tyler Johnson	G	6'3"	185	Amherst	NY

Grey
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Jacob Acton	G	6'0"	160	Livermore	CA
2	Austin Michael Osmanski	D	6'4"	195	East Aurora	NY
3	Simon Butala	D	6'2"	200	Downingtown	PA
4	Samuel Rossini	D	6'3"	195	Inver Grove Heights	MN
5	Matthew Kiersted	D	5'11"	175	Elk River	MN
6	Brian Hurley	D	6'1"	200	Dellwood	MN
7	Cole Hults	D	6'1"	185	Stoughton	WI
8	Zachary Risteau	F	5'8"	160	Lakeville	MN
9	John Leonard	F	5'11"	180	Amherst	MA
10	Jasper Weatherby	F	6'3"	205	Medford	OR
11	John Hoey	F	6'1"	195	Fairfield	CT
12	Ross Bartlett	F	5'10"	157	Fort Myers	FL
14	Justin Richards	F	5'11"	165	Columbus	OH
15	Willaim Knierim	F	6'3"	210	Skokie	IL
16	Paul Washe	F	6'1"	185	Clarkston	MI
17	Brandon Puricelli	F	5'10"	175	Ellisvillle	MO
18	Collin Adams	F	5'9"	178	Brighton	MI
30	Austin Park	G	5'11"	175	Highlands Ranch	CO

Gold
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Danny Yockey	G	6'0"	140	Saginaw	MI
2	Johnny Witzke	D	5'11"	170	Bismarck	ND
3	Justin Wells	D	6'4"	185	North Canton	OH
4	Alec Mahalak	D	5'9"	160	Monroe	MI
5	Tyler Jette	D	6'2"	209	Farmington	MN
6	Luke McInnis	D	5'11"	175	Hingham	MA
7	Zachary Berzolla	D	6'2"	190	Howell	NJ
8	Timmy Gettinger	F	6'5"	215	North Olmsted	OH
9	Christopher Berger	F	5'10"	170	Williamsville	NY
10	Hugh McGing	F	5'9"	162	Chicago	IL
11	Zach Noble	F	6'2"	165	Toms River	NJ
12	Garrett Wait	F	5'11"	170	Edina	MN
14	Matthew Koopman	F	5'11"	170	Marblehead	MA
15	Paul Selleck	F	5'7"	148	Laguna Hills	CA
16	Eric Esposito	F	5'11"	180	West Haven	CT
17	Lucas Sowder	F	5'10"	160	Trinity	FL
18	Garrett Klee	F	6'1"	170	Morrison	CO
30	Ryan Keane	G	5'9"	165	Lewisville	TX

White
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Dayton Rasmussen	G	6'2"	200	Eden Prairie	MN
2	Sean Driscoll	D	6'2"	190	Mequon	WI
3	Cole Michaelis	D	5'11"	190	Fairbanks	AK
4	Cameron Dineen	D	6'0"	175	Toms River	NJ
5	Matt Eccles	D	5'11"	165	Syracuse	NY
6	Ethan Roswell	D	5'9"	180	Paradise Valley	AZ
7	Avery Hill	D	5'11"	180	Saline	MI
8	Austen Long	F	5'10"	185	Omaha	NE
9	Brendan Walkom	F	6'0"	170	Moon Twp	PA
10	Austin Grzenia	F	6'	170	Macomb	MI
11	Henry Enebak	F	5'11"	185	Prior Lake	MN
12	Kaden Pickering	F	5'9"	170	Madrid	NY
14	Casey Carreau	F	5'10"	170	Acushnet	MA
15	Tate Singleton	F	5'9"	177	West Lebanon	NH
16	Jake Walker	F	5'8"	155	Marietta	GA
17	Drake Rymsha	F	6'0"	188	Huntington Woods	MI
18	Jack Badini	F	6'0"	190	Old Greenwich	CT
30	Tristin Kuehn	G	6'0"	163	Brookings	SD


----------



## DSuttersface

Wow I'm liking the diversity of states on that roster. Some big bodies too.


----------



## Zaddy

Okay, one thing I've never got when it comes to american hockey and I'd like explained to me. What is the difference between "American" and "National"?

Like what is the difference between: http://playerdevelopmentcamps.usahockey.com/page/show/1944245-american

and http://playerdevelopmentcamps.usahockey.com/page/show/1944271-national ?


----------



## Rogie21

Zaddy Zads said:


> Okay, one thing I've never got when it comes to american hockey and I'd like explained to me. What is the difference between "American" and "National"?
> 
> Like what is the difference between: http://playerdevelopmentcamps.usahockey.com/page/show/1944245-american
> 
> and http://playerdevelopmentcamps.usahockey.com/page/show/1944271-national ?




They're just names for the two divisions for preliminary round play at the development camps--borrowed from the American and National leagues in baseball.


----------



## AD1066

DSuttersface said:


> Wow I'm liking the diversity of states on that roster. Some big bodies too.




Future is looking good. States like California, Texas, Florida, Nevada, Georgia, Virginia, Tennessee, Missouri, Arizona, Oregon are all represented on here.


----------



## cagney

Part of the reason there's so much diversity at these camps is that there's a quota system for each of USA Hockey's districts. I don't know the exact break down nowadays but I'm certain there are players from the more powerful districts that don't have a place at the camps because of the quota system. Years ago the teams actually used to be composed by district but it made for some pretty uneven results.


----------



## tealhockey

Jordan Greenway (BU) is poised to be the first OHL 1st-round selection since 2005 to play Division 1 NCAA hockey. Terriers breaking trends one top prospect at a time


----------



## razor ray

TSN Mock Draft:

2.) Eichel
5.) Hanifin
8.) Werenski
11.) Connor
15.) White
20.) Bittner
23.) Carlo
26.) Boeser

That is 8. I believe the record is 11 for American players....perhaps the 2016 draft we might break that record.


----------



## Juxtaposer

razor ray said:


> TSN Mock Draft:
> 
> 2.) Eichel
> 5.) Hanifin
> 8.) Werenski
> 11.) Connor
> 15.) White
> 20.) Bittner
> 23.) Carlo
> 26.) Boeser
> 
> That is 8. I believe the record is 11 for American players....perhaps the 2016 draft we might break that record.




Bracco, Roslovic, Greenway, and Novak are reaches, but not 100% out of the question that they go in the 1st.


----------



## SmokeyDuck

Ducks took quite a bit of Americans I haven't heard of this year. Can anyone provide on insight on them?

80th Brent Gates
148th Troy Terry
178th Steven Ruggiero
179th Garrett Metcalf


----------



## Silentjury

James Franco said:


> Ducks took quite a bit of Americans I haven't heard of this year. Can anyone provide on insight on them?
> 
> 80th Brent Gates
> 148th Troy Terry
> 178th Steven Ruggiero
> 179th Garrett Metcalf




Brent Gates is a 2015 University of Minnesota recruit that was nearly a point per game player as a center in the USHL before his ankle injury. I think he will start out on the third or fourth line this season and may move up. His greatest asset is his shot. Willing to use his size with good play along the boards. Needs to work on his defensive awareness as he can be a liability, but I think his strong work ethic will allow him to develop in that area of his game. He's not as hyped as fellow recruit Thomas Novak, who may make more of an immediate impact, but I think Gates will be a major contributor when his junior year starts. Comes from an athletic family as his dad was a standout college baseball player for the University of Minnesota and went on to a decent pro career.

Solid pick by the Ducks.


----------



## smalt021

*US Select 16*

Black
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Devin Naidow	G	6'2"	165	Grosse Pointe	MI
2	Cole Asroff	D	6'0"	160	Cherry Hill	NJ
3	Luke Farthing	D	5'9"	160	Bexley	OH
4	Jackson Decker	D	5'9"	155	Algonquin	IL
5	Connor Mayer	D	5'10"	168	Champlin	MN
6	Ben Pirko	D	6'1"	155	Arlington	VA
7	Logan Britt	D	6'1"	175	Crystal Lake	IL
8	Paul Cotter	F	5'9"	165	Canton	MI
9	Brock Bremer	F	5'6"	145	Forest Lake	MN
10	Dylan Seitz	F	6'1"	168	Eden	NY
11	Andrew Nedeljkodic	F	5'11"	190	Parma	OH
12	Michael Outzen	F	5'10"	175	Littleton	CO
14	Cole Guttman	F	5'9"	160	Northridge	CA
15	Jordan Seyfert	F	5'8"	155	Annville	PA
16	Riley Prattson	F	5'9"	165	Tolland	CT
17	Baker Shore	F	5'11"	175	Cherry Hills Village	CO
18	Kamil Sadlocha	F	5'11"	163	Carpentersville	IL
30	Ryan Bischel	G	6'0"	170	Medina	MN

Royal
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Reid Waszczenko	G	5'10"	155	Plymouth	MN
2	Marc Delgaizo	D	5'9"	170	Basking Ridge	NJ
3	Fletcher Fineman	D	6'2"	190	Lake Worth	FL
4	Ben Mirageas	D	6'0"	165	Newburyport	MA
5	Ronald Attard	D	6'2"	175	White Lk	MI
6	Carson Kosobud	D	6'0"	185	Moorhead	MN
7	Anthony Scanzuso	D	5'11"	167	Lancaster	NY
8	Will Stromp	F	5'8"	155	Plano	TX
9	Tyce Thompson	F	5'10"	145	Orange	CT
10	Henry Frontini	F	5'10"	165	Cleveland Hts	OH
11	Kyle Kawamura	F	5'6"	150	Franklin	TN
12	Nicholas Nardella	F	5'8"	145	Rosemont	IL
14	Kyle Maclean	F	5'11"	160	Basking Ridge	NJ
15	Isaac Johnson	F	6'1"	170	Andover	MN
16	Brock Caufield	F	5'8"	155	Mosinee	WI
17	Christopher Brown	F	6'0"	165	Worcester	MA
18	Robert Herrman	F	5'11"	165	Poway	CA
30	Gabriel Vinal	G	6'2"	170	East Syracuse	NY

Kelly
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Mitchell James	G	6'0"	170	Maple Grove	MN
2	Nicholas Hale	D	5'9"	150	Cary	NC
3	Reilly Walsh	D	5'11"	165	Andover	NH
4	Ronald Brickey	D	6'3"	175	Burtchville	MI
5	Grant Anderson	D	6'1"	165	Plymouth	MN
6	Diarmad Dimurro	D	5'9"	150	Highland Mills	NY
7	Julian Kislin	D	6'0"	175	Manalapan	NJ
8	Zachary Pellegrino	F	5'9"	189	Madison	CT
9	Matt Miller	F	6'2"	175	Leo	IN
10	Brady Bjork	F	5'9"	145	Mequon	WI
11	Thomas Altounian	F	6'0"	193	Lake Forest	IL
12	Jason Polin	F	5'11"	173	Holt	MI
14	Sam Walker	F	5'8"	150	Minneapolis	MN
15	Bobby Trivigno	F	5'8"	145	Setauket	NY
16	Craig Needham	F	5'10"	170	Medford	MA
17	Joseph Berg	F	5'9"	165	Plano	TX
18	Brannon McManus	F	5'10"	170	Newport Beach	CA
30	Joseph Lamoreaux	G	6'1"	190	Shorewood	WI

Columbia
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Kyle Keyser	G	6'2"	175	New Hudson	MI
2	Michael Callahan	D	6'1"	185	Franklin	MA
3	Troy Daniels	D	6'1"	170	Suffern	NY
4	Bryce DeFazio	D	6'3"	185	Colorado Springs	CO
5	Blake Kryska	D	6'1"	185	Grand Blanc	MI
6	Bryce Dolan	D	6'0"	190	Barrington	RI
7	Mikey Anderson	D	5'11"	200	Roseville	MN
8	Joshua Wildauer	F	5'9"	170	Dearborn Heights	MI
9	Chase Brand	F	5'9"	150	Nevis	MN
10	Daniel Kramer	F	5'11"	182	New York	NY
11	Jacob McGrew	F	5'11"	190	Orange	CA
12	Jonathan Bendorf	F	5'11"	170	Yardville	NJ
14	Julian Detmer	F	6'0"	170	Washington	DC
15	Hayden Rowan	F	5'9"	172	Pemberville	OH
16	Baron Thompson	F	6'5"	230	Lakeville	MN
17	Gabriel Wahl	F	6'1"	172	Omane	NE
30	Ethan Peterson	G	6'0"	175	Park River	ND

Forest
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	William Girard IV	G	6'1"	160	Boca Raton	FL
2	Tommy Craft	D	6'5"	210	Hamden	CT
3	Hunter Lellig	D	6'1"	180	Davenport	IA
4	Connor Kucharski	D	5'7"	150	Solon	OH
5	Erik Nilsson	D	5'9"	165	Grand Rapids	MI
6	Cameron Boudreau	D	5'11"	162	Salem	NH
7	Gunnar Stadem	D	5'10"	175	Wasilla	AK
8	Marko Reifenberger	F	6'0"	180	Hastings	MN
9	Jake Transit	F	5'9"	155	Royal Oak	MI
10	Ryan Sandelin	F	6'0"	190	Hermantown	MN
11	Michael Muschitiello	F	5'9"	150	St. James	NY
12	Jack Nisbet	F	5'11"	165	Scituate	MA
14	Kevin Ness	F	6'2"	172	Broomfield	CO
15	Nathan Katzaroff	F	5'6"	140	Anaheim	CA
16	Connor McMenamin	F	6'1"	190	Collegeville	PA
17	Riley Johnson	F	5'8"	156	Raleigh	NC
18	Liam Walsh	F	6'0"	173	Bridgeville	PA
30	David Tomeo	G	6'1"	1/2/15	West Caldwell	NJ

Orange
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Mitchell Gibson	G	6'1"	175	Phoenixville	PA
2	Corson Green	D	6'2"	200	Potsdam	NY
3	James Long	D	5'11"	160	St. Louis	MO
4	Andrew Hachmeister	D	5'11"	160	Mars	PA
5	Jacob Modry	D	6'3"	170	El Segundo	CA
6	Jack Rathbone	D	5'10"	160	West Roxbury	MA
7	Matthew Anderson	D	5'11"	180	Shakopee	MN
8	Samuel Morton	F	5'5"	130	Lafayette	CO
9	Marc McLaughlin	F	6'0"	180	N Billerica	MA
10	Christian Lesueur	F	5'10"	170	Greenwich	CT
11	Bobby Defriest Jr.	F	6'1"	180	Coral Springs	FL
12	Jay Feiwell	F	5'10"	180	Carmel	IN
14	Luke Suter	F	5'8"	155	Omaha	NE
15	Sasha Chmelevski	F	5'12"	273	Northville	MI
16	Lucas McGregor	F	5'10"	160	Lino Lakes	MN
17	Nolan Moyle	F	6'1"	165	Briarcliff Manor	NY
18	Brady Gaudette	F	5'8"	150	Braintree	MA
30	Nickolas Donofrio	G	6'3"	180	Ypsilanti	MI

Red
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Cameron McKennitt Jr	G	6'0"	175	Concord	MA
2	Brendan McCatty	D	6'1"	195	Grandville	MI
3	Anthony DeMeo	D 
4	Joshua Ess	D	5'11"	170	Burnsville	MN
5	Brian Scoville	D	6'3"	210	Agawam	MA
6	Brenden Eng Tow	D	5'7"	145	Nashville	TN
7	Kimball Johnson	D	6'0"	175	Denton	TX
8	Christopher Garbe	F	5'10"	170	Miller Place	NY
9	Charlie Dovorany	F	5'11"	180	Wausau	WI
10	Robert Welsher	F	5'8"	163	Grosse Pointe Farms	MI
11	Matt Dahlseide	F	6'0"	160	Woodbury Mn	MN
12	Jay O'Brien	F	5'10"	160	Hingham	MA
14	Matthew Cassidy	F	6'0"	180	Medford	NJ
15	Cameron Hausinger	F	5'9"	165	Anchorage	AK
16	Albert Washco	F	5'8"	155	Aston	PA
17	Thomas Samuelsen	F	5'11"	180	Williston	VT
18	Aaron White	F	5'9"	168	Sylvania	OH
30	Dominik Vlaha	G	6'1"	167	Snohomish	WA

Grey
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Keith Petruzzelli	G	6'5"	180	Wilbraham	MA
2	Clayton Phillips	D	5'10"	160	Edina	MN
3	Graham Lillibridge	D	5'8"	145	Geneva	IL
4	Sean Keohan	D	5'11"	170	Milton	MA
5	Nicolo Rubino	D	5'9"	160	San Jose	CA
6	Nolan Lavallee	D	6'1"	185	Kensington	NH
7	Tommy Miller	D	6'2"	170	West Bloomfield	MI
8	Erik Urbank	F	6'0"	165	Orchard Park	NY
9	Mick Messner	F	5'10"	195	Madison	WI
10	Cooper Haar	F	6'3"	208	Huntington Beach	CA
11	Trent Denuccio	F	6'1"	170	Leesburg	VA
12	Jackson Pierson	F	5'8"	154	Zionsville	IN
14	Jake Gricius	F	6'3"	175	Colorado Springs	CO
15	Joshua Nelson	F	5'10"	162	Lockport	IL
16	Brandon Kruse	F	5'9"	135	Saline	MI
17	Cameron Olstad	F	6'	175	Grand Forks	ND
18	Bram Scheerer	F	6'2"	180	Edina	MN
30	Henry Dennee	G	6'1"	162	Chandler	AZ

Gold
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Cayden Primeau	G	6'2"	175	Voorhees	NJ
2	John St. Ivany	D	6'0"	170	Manhattan Beach	CA
3	Cameron Babiak	D	6'0"	185	Saline	MI
4	Joey Keane	D	6'0"	175	Homer Glen	IL
5	Anthony Stark	D	5'8"	165	New York	NY
6	Jayson Dobay	D	5'11"	165	Weymouth	MA
7	Colin Felix	D	6'2"	172	Audubon	NJ
8	Tyler Gratton	F	6'1"	178	Pottstown	PA
9	Carson Dimoff	F	5'11"	172	Scottsdale	AZ
10	Jordan Steinmetz	F	5'7"	150	Chippewa Falls	WI
11	Caleb Rule	F	5'10"	165	Lansing	MI
12	Cory Checco	F	6'2"	185	Rochester	MN
14	Scotty Osani	F	5'8"	170	Valley Stream	NY
15	Teddy Wooding	F	6'0"	165	Wrentham	MA
16	Quinn Martin	F	5'11"	160	Santa Fe	NM
17	Ryan King	F	6'0"	175	East Greenwich	RI
18	Adrian Danchenko	F	6'1"	170	Palm City	FL
30	Maxwell DeCoursey	G	6'1"	188	Lewis Center	OH

White
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Calder Stewart	G	5'8"	165	New Canaan	CT
2	Michael Schumacher	D	5'10"	160	Bismarck	ND
3	Christopher Trouba	D	6'3"	195	Auburn Hills	MI
4	Chase Hartje	D	5'10"	165	Bemidji	MN
5	Ryan Wilson	D	6'1"	175	San Diego	CA
6	Garrett Anderson	D	6'1"	187	Elkhorn	NE
7	Colby Bukes	D	5'11"	178	Littleton	CO
8	Jacob Tortora	F	5'7"	154	Victor	NY
9	Benjamin Thomas	F	5'10"	165	Ashburnham	MA
10	Joseph Strada	F	5'3"	130	Scottsdale	AZ
11	Steven Agriogianis	F	5'9"	160	Florham Park	NJ
12	Skyler Brind'amour	F	6'2"	160	Raleigh	NC
14	Patrick Smyth	F	6'4"	198	Toledo	OH
15	Wyatt Bongiovanni	F	5'11"	176	Birmingham	MI
16	Matteo Menotti	F	5'6"	140	Libertyville	IL
17	Andrew Andary	F	5'9"	169	Macomb	MI
18	Austin Pratt	F	6'3"	215	Lakeville	MN
30	Jake Begley	G	5'11"	155	Mahtomedi	MN


----------



## William H Bonney

Ivan Hlinka roster was just named.

No shocking omissions on first glance.


----------



## dwanmaster*

William H Bonney said:


> Ivan Hlinka roster was just named.
> 
> No shocking omissions on first glance.




Gettinger, Wait, Yamomoto, Tufte and Mittelstadt is a pretty damn good forward core


----------



## William H Bonney

jdre said:


> Gettinger, Wait, Yamomoto, Tufte and Mittelstadt is a pretty damn good forward core




Bellows would be on the team too if he didn't join the NTDP to replace Max Jones. Would have been nice to see Max Jones take his place on the Hlinka Team but he didn't participate in the Select 17s so he wasn't eligible.


----------



## SalVitro

William H Bonney said:


> Ivan Hlinka roster was just named.
> 
> No shocking omissions on first glance.




There's a bunch of kids who didn't make it who you could easily swap in:

http://www.eliteprospects.com/league.php?leagueid=USA-S17&season=2015


#	PLAYER	TEAM	GPSort this column	GSort this column	ASort this column	TPSort this column	PPGSort this column	PIMSort this column	+/-Sort this column
. 
1. Garrett Wait (LW)	Team Gold	5	3	6	9	1.80	14	
2. Collin Adams (LW)	Team Grey	5	6	2	8	1.60	0	
3. Patrick Harper (C)	Team Kelly	5	5	3	8	1.60	2	
4. Eric Esposito (LW)	Team Gold	5	4	4	8	1.60	0	
5. Drake Rymsha (C)	Team White	5	4	4	8	1.60	2	
6. John Leonard (LW)	Team Grey	5	6	1	7	1.40	2	
7. Nick Lund (F)	Team Black	5	5	2	7	1.40	0	
8. Jack Badini (C)	Team White	5	4	3	7	1.40	4	
9. Khristian Acosta (F)	Team Orange	5	4	3	7	1.40	0	
10. Dominick Mersch (F)	Team Columbia	5	3	4	7	1.40	6	
. 
11. Hugh McGing (C)	Team Gold	5	3	4	7	1.40	4	
12. Christopher Berger (LW)	Team Gold	5	2	5	7	1.40	2	
13. Mitchell Lewandowski (LW)	Team Forest	5	2	5	7	1.40	2	
14. Jasper Weatherby (F)	Team Grey	5	2	5	7	1.40	2	
15. William Knierim (RW)	Team Grey	5	1	6	7	1.40	6	
16. Christopher Grando (LW)	Team Black	5	1	6	7	1.40	0	
17. Kyle Moore (RW)	Team Red	5	1	6	7	1.40	2	
18. Riley Tufte (LW)	Team Red	5	0	7	7	1.40	4	
19. Matt Koopman (C)	Team Gold	5	6	0	6	1.20	0	
20. Cameron Buhl (F)	Team Columbia	5	4	2	6	1.20	2	
. 
21. Casey Gilling (C)	Team Kelly	5	3	3	6	1.20	2	
22. Justin Bofshever (F)	Team Forest	5	3	3	6	1.20	8	
23. Cole Gallant (RW)	Team Columbia	5	3	3	6	1.20	10	
24. Thomas Parrottino (F)	Team Royal	5	3	3	6	1.20	0	
25. Mitch Eliot (D)	Team Orange	5	2	4	6	1.20	2	
26. Brandon Puricelli (RW)	Team Grey	5	2	4	6	1.20	4	
27. Shaun Bily (C)	Team Red	5	2	4	6	1.20	6 
28. Lucas Sowder (F)	Team Gold	5	0	6	6	1.20	0	
29. Ty Farmer (D)	Team Black	5	0	6	6	1.20	0


----------



## William H Bonney

SalVitro said:


> There's a bunch of kids who didn't make it who you could easily swap in:
> 
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/league.php?leagueid=USA-S17&season=2015
> 
> 
> #	PLAYER	TEAM	GPSort this column	GSort this column	ASort this column	TPSort this column	PPGSort this column	PIMSort this column	+/-Sort this column
> .
> 1. Garrett Wait (LW)	Team Gold	5	3	6	9	1.80	14
> 2. Collin Adams (LW)	Team Grey	5	6	2	8	1.60	0
> 3. Patrick Harper (C)	Team Kelly	5	5	3	8	1.60	2
> 4. Eric Esposito (LW)	Team Gold	5	4	4	8	1.60	0
> 5. Drake Rymsha (C)	Team White	5	4	4	8	1.60	2
> 6. John Leonard (LW)	Team Grey	5	6	1	7	1.40	2
> 7. Nick Lund (F)	Team Black	5	5	2	7	1.40	0
> 8. Jack Badini (C)	Team White	5	4	3	7	1.40	4
> 9. Khristian Acosta (F)	Team Orange	5	4	3	7	1.40	0
> 10. Dominick Mersch (F)	Team Columbia	5	3	4	7	1.40	6
> .
> 11. Hugh McGing (C)	Team Gold	5	3	4	7	1.40	4
> 12. Christopher Berger (LW)	Team Gold	5	2	5	7	1.40	2
> 13. Mitchell Lewandowski (LW)	Team Forest	5	2	5	7	1.40	2
> 14. Jasper Weatherby (F)	Team Grey	5	2	5	7	1.40	2
> 15. William Knierim (RW)	Team Grey	5	1	6	7	1.40	6
> 16. Christopher Grando (LW)	Team Black	5	1	6	7	1.40	0
> 17. Kyle Moore (RW)	Team Red	5	1	6	7	1.40	2
> 18. Riley Tufte (LW)	Team Red	5	0	7	7	1.40	4
> 19. Matt Koopman (C)	Team Gold	5	6	0	6	1.20	0
> 20. Cameron Buhl (F)	Team Columbia	5	4	2	6	1.20	2
> .
> 21. Casey Gilling (C)	Team Kelly	5	3	3	6	1.20	2
> 22. Justin Bofshever (F)	Team Forest	5	3	3	6	1.20	8
> 23. Cole Gallant (RW)	Team Columbia	5	3	3	6	1.20	10
> 24. Thomas Parrottino (F)	Team Royal	5	3	3	6	1.20	0
> 25. Mitch Eliot (D)	Team Orange	5	2	4	6	1.20	2
> 26. Brandon Puricelli (RW)	Team Grey	5	2	4	6	1.20	4
> 27. Shaun Bily (C)	Team Red	5	2	4	6	1.20	6
> 28. Lucas Sowder (F)	Team Gold	5	0	6	6	1.20	0
> 29. Ty Farmer (D)	Team Black	5	0	6	6	1.20	0




Maybe, but I wouldn't base it on points. Point totals in these select camps get skewed all the time and aren't necessarily a great indicator of how the players performed there.


----------



## SalVitro

William H Bonney said:


> Maybe, but I wouldn't base it on points. Point totals in these select camps get skewed all the time and aren't necessarily a great indicator of how the players performed there.




I agree about the points, but I was at the camp for a couple of days, and can't figure out how some kids didn't make it, and a couple on the list are questionable... Without getting into details (cause I don't want to bash anybody), some of the selections/deletions are mind boggling. 

Considering that the camp is supposed to be composed of the top 200 players in the US, the quality of play was described to me by one observer as "pond hockey". Not a lot a heads up play making, and a lot of greedy head down coast to coast style play. Plenty of bad turnovers leading to 3 on 1 breakaways, which lead to some pretty bad goalie stats. I know some very skilled players who were there who can skate, make plays, work in corners, etc, who just can't play that style because they didn't have any linemates to play with... Really depressing to watch when you compare it to good junior hockey such as USHL where guys play as a team...

Just my two cents...

In fact, as we speak I just saw this tweet:

Matthew Barnaby @MattBarnaby3636
Few head scratchers...


----------



## Mickey the mouse

SalVitro said:


> I agree about the points, but I was at the camp for a couple of days, and can't figure out how some kids didn't make it, and a couple on the list are questionable... Without getting into details (cause I don't want to bash anybody), some of the selections/deletions are mind boggling.
> 
> Considering that the camp is supposed to be composed of the top 200 players in the US, the quality of play was described to me by one observer as "pond hockey". Not a lot a heads up play making, and a lot of greedy head down coast to coast style play. Plenty of bad turnovers leading to 3 on 1 breakaways, which lead to some pretty bad goalie stats. I know some very skilled players who were there who can skate, make plays, work in corners, etc, who just can't play that style because they didn't have any linemates to play with... Really depressing to watch when you compare it to good junior hockey such as USHL where guys play as a team...
> 
> Just my two cents...
> 
> In fact, as we speak I just saw this tweet:
> 
> Matthew Barnaby @MattBarnaby3636
> Few head scratchers...




1st, the top 200 kids are NOT there. 

There were players in Mich, Minny and Central Dist that are better than a lot of players from other districts. Each district allocated a # of spots, varies by 1 or 2 players per district per year.

2nd, it's USA Hockey !!! This happens every year.


----------



## Pokerface

Here's an interview with Bode Wilde... https://thescoutingnews.wordpress.c...-bode-wilde-top-ten-ranked-2000-dob-prospect/

In the article Wilde says he wants to play for the U.S.


----------



## William H Bonney

Highly regarded '00 d-man Bode Wilde (dual citizen) just committed to Harvard. Wilde just won the U14 Nationals with Honeybaked but he's moving over to the Chicago Mission U16 team this season. He'll be a top NTDP target but the OHL will be calling as well.

Maybe I'm too skeptical but this feels like Jeremy Bracco's commitment to Harvard when he was around the same age as well. Impressive get for Harvard but you highly doubt the player ever suits up for the team.


----------



## AmericanDream

Pokerface said:


> Here's an interview with Bode Wilde... https://thescoutingnews.wordpress.c...-bode-wilde-top-ten-ranked-2000-dob-prospect/
> 
> In the article Wilde says he wants to play for the U.S.




I like the head on his shoulders...Smart kid...wish him the best of luck!


----------



## orangeandblack

Looks like were swapping Chychrun for Wilde


----------



## usascout1

William H Bonney said:


> Highly regarded '00 d-man Bode Wilde (dual citizen) just committed to Harvard. Wilde just won the U14 Nationals with Honeybaked but he's moving over to the Chicago Mission U16 team this season. He'll be a top NTDP target but the OHL will be calling as well.
> 
> Maybe I'm too skeptical but this feels like Jeremy Bracco's commitment to Harvard when he was around the same age as well. Impressive get for Harvard but you highly doubt the player ever suits up for the team.




100% agree with this assessment.


----------



## SalVitro

William H Bonney said:


> Maybe I'm too skeptical but this feels like Jeremy Bracco's commitment to Harvard when he was around the same age as well. Impressive get for Harvard but you highly doubt the player ever suits up for the team.




The chatter I heard about Bracco and Fortuanto (who also decommitted from Harvard) was they weren't gonna get through admissions. No matter how good of a hockey player you are, you still need to have somewhat decent grades to play for an Ivy league school. Taking north of 3.0 GPA and over 600 on math and verbal SAT's...


----------



## CutOnDime97

Anyone got a scouting report on Cooper Marody from the USHL?


----------



## smalt021

*US Select 15*

Black
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Trent Burnham	G	5'10"	145	Eagle River	AK
2	Preston Stafford	D	5'10"	175	Irving	TX
3	Christian Felton	D	5'11"	165	Medina	OH
4	Kevin Judd	D	6'1"	160	Brambleton	VA
5	Brian Silver	D	5'10"	150	Lake Bluff	IL
6	Benjamin Brinkman	D	6'0"	175	Edina	MN
7	James Perullo	D	5'8"	150	Revere	MA
8	Spencer Anderson	F	5'11"	160	Carmel	IN
9	Bobby Price	F	5'8"	165	Sault Sainte Marie	MI
10	Joel Farabee	F	5'9"	150	Cicero	NY
11	Max Ellis	F	5'9"	140	Canton	MI
12	Erik Middendorf	F	6'	165	Scottsdale	AZ
14	Spencer Stastney	F	5'8"	148	Woodridge	IL
15	Jack Perbix	F	5'11"	150	Elk River	MN
16	Joseph Baez	F	5'8"	152	Tampa	FL
17	Garrett Foster	F	5'10"	165	Newfields	NH
18	Trevor Janicke	F	5'8"	155	Maple Grove	MN
30	Ian Graiff	G	5'5"	130	Newfield	NJ

Red
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Matthew Sankner	G	5'9"	156	Pennington	NJ
2	Brady Smith	D	5'8"	160	Palattine	IL
3	Zachary Jones	D	5'4"	125	Glen Allen	VA
4	Christian Krygier	D	6'0"	163	Novi	MI
5	Jacob Semik	D	6'0"	155	Canton	MI
6	Darian Gotz	D	5'9"	154	Hermantown	MN
7	Zachary Vlacich	D	5'8"	145	East Norwich	NY
8	Jonah Gold	F	5'7"	160	Rolling Hills Estates	CA
9	Mason Salquist	F	5'9"	150	Grand Forks	ND
10	Jack Deboer	F	6'2"	170	Madison	NJ
11	Harrison Roy	F	5'11"	155	Lakeville	MA
12	Noah Prokop	F	5'11"	165	Highlands Ranch	CO
14	Nathan Solis	F	5'7"	140	Newburgh	IN
15	Cole Krygier	F	6'1"	165	Novi	MI
16	Matthew Gould	F	5'10"	150	Weymouth	MA
17	Cooper Fensterstock	F	5'8"	155	Matthews	NC
18	Brendan McFadden	F	6'	202	Sunfish Lake	MN
30	Joshua Graziano	G	6'2"	175	Williamsville	NY

Gold
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Riley Morgan	G	6'0"	178	Scottsdale	AZ
2	Luke Krys	D	5'10"	145	Ridgefield	CT
3	James Davenport	D	5'11"	155	Natick	MA
4	Noah Kim	D	5'10"	168	Fullerton	CA
5	William Spitzer	D	5'5"	135	Lincolnshire	IL
6	Nikolai Jenson	D	5'10"	165	Cold Spring	MN
7	Bode Wilde	D	6'2"	180	Kildeer	IL
8	Ryan Savage	F	5'10"	165	Scottsdale	AZ
9	Zachary Rehbaum	F	5'10"	160	Williamsville	NY
10	Demetrios Koumontzis	F	5'8"	150	Edina	MN
11	Donald Borgula	F	5'8"	162	Canton	MI
12	Kyle Haskins	F	5'10"	162	Huntington	VT
14	Sammy Steele	F	6'2"	175	Hummelstown	PA
15	Matt Shanklin	F	5'7"	172	Chagrin Falls	OH
16	Ryan Colwell	F	5'8"	155	Plainedge	NY
17	Jacob Pivonka	F	5'11"	180	Woodridge	IL
18	Samuel Myers	F	5'11"	145	Edmonds	WA
30	Connor Hopkins	G	6'0"	200	Malden	MA

Kelly
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Jack Faulkner	G	6'2"	160	Omaha	NE
2	Brandon Tabakin	D	5'6"	132 lbs	Woodbury	NY
3	Cade Murnan-Mechor	D	6'2"	175	Orchard Park	NY
4	Alec Regula	D	6'2"	160	West Bloomfield	MI
5	Bruno Fludzinski	D	6'1"	180	Greenwich	CT
6	Stanislav Demin	D	6'0"	165	Cypress	CA
7	Noah Lee	D	5'8"	155	Los Angeles	CA
8	Riley Hughes	F	6'1"	150	Westwood	MA
9	Jack Ludwig	F	5'6"	145	Sylvania	OH
10	Charles Shaffer	F	5'10"	150	Greenwich	CT
11	Tanner Edwards	F	5'10"	142	Anchorage	AK
12	Jordan Tonelli	F	5'10"	140	Armonk	NY
14	Jack Barnes	F	5'9"	160	Plano	TX
15	Joseph Mack	F	6'3"	165	New Hudson	MI
16	Jacob Seitz	F	5'7"	148	Mountain Iron	MN
17	K'Andre Miller	F	6'3"	175	Hopkins	MN
18	Philippe Lapointe	F	5'10"	175	Hinsdale	IL
30	Steven Turner	G	5'7"	1	Hamden	CT

Blue
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Keegan Karki	G	6'4"	205	Sartell	MN
2	Nicholas Azarovitz	D	6'1"	175	Canton	MI
3	Malcom Palmer	D	5'8"	165	Westerville	OH
4	Lucas Gallagher	D	5'7"	135	Mead	WA
5	Ethan Frisch	D	5'9"	155	Moorhead	MN
6	Jalen Kaplan	D	5'9"	150	Bridgewater	NJ
7	Drew Rose	D	6'0"	195	Brasher Falls	NY
8	TJ Walsh	F	5'9"	160	Shrewsbury	MA
9	Max Kouznetsov	F	5'8"	160	Voorhees	NJ
10	Ryan O'Reilly	F	6'0"	175	Southlake	TX
11	Dawson Butt	F	5'10"	170	Buckley	WA
12	Colin Schmidt	F	6'4"	206	Maple Grove	MN
14	Jackson Wozniak	F	5'8"	145	Cypress	CA
15	Thomas Lyons	F	6'0"	165	Westwood	MA
16	Michael Leva	F	5'4"	132	Hawthorne	NY
17	Blais Ricartz	F	5'10"	170	Menomonie	WI
18	Thomas Wray	F	5'7"	135	Longwood	FL
30	Isaiah Saville	G	5'11"	155	Anchorage	AK

White
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Drew Deridder	G	5'10"	145	Fenton	MI
2	Conner Hutchison	D	5'11"	160	Hicksville	NY
3	Aidan Fulp	D	6'2"	185	Westfield	IN
4	Benjamin Schultheis	D	6'2"	195	Mt. Juliet	TN
5	Ty Emberson	D	6'1"	190	Eau Claire	WI
6	Patrick Keegan Jr	D	6'0"	190	Billerica	MA
7	Leonardo Nunn	D	5'7"	130	Apple Valley	MN
8	Matt Cameron	F	5'10"	180	Berwyn	PA
9	Sammy Willman	F	5'10"	155	Portland	OR
10	Kacper Ryba	F	5'10"	150	Coal Valley	IL
11	Ian Mageau	F	6'0"	195	Duluth	MN
12	Jacques Bouquot	F	6'	150	South Windsor	CT
14	Adam Robbins	F	5'6"	135	Alpine	NJ
15	Joseph Erikson	F	5'9"	150	Laramie	WY
16	Valentino Passarelli	F	5'9"	165	Spanish Fort	AL
17	Anthony Mastromonica	F	6'1"	185	Kings Park	NY
18	Joey Musa	F	5'5"	120	Orange Park	FL
30	Reegan Reule	G	5'7"	140	Devils Lake	ND

Forest
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Isaiah Dilaura	G	6'1"	178	Elko New Market	MN
2	Michael Ferrandino	D	5'9"	145	Lisle	IL
3	Caleb Everett	D	6'2"	175	Pleasant Lake	MI
4	Christian Berger	D	5'10"	150	St. Louis	MO
5	Jace Foskey	D	6'1 "	175	Southlake	TX
6	Connor McCue	D	5'9"	150	Gurnee	IL
7	Joel Craven	D	5'7"	115	Whitefish	MT
8	Patrick Callahan	F	5'9"	150	Skaneateles	NY
9	Mathieu De St. Phalle	F	5'7"	135	Kildeer	IL
10	Nick Castro	F	5'8"	160	Redondo Beach	CA
11	Kevin Wall	F	5'11"	170	Fairport	NY
12	Jake Goldowski	F	6'4"	168	Thornhurst	PA
14	Sean McAvoy	F	5'6"	130	Charlotte	NC
15	Mark Gallant	F	5'11"	155	Concord	MA
16	Ross Mitton	F 
17	Devlin McCabe	F	5'10"	160	North Oaks	MN
18	Colin Cobb	F	5'8"	155	Ridgefield	CT
30	Noah West	G	6'1"	180	Pittsboro	IN

Purple
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Eric Voloshin	G	5'10"	160	Bedford	NH
2	Daniel Long	D	5'11"	185	Madison	CT
3	Matthew Staudacher	D	6'1"	180	Grand Blanc	MI
4	James Macintyre Wiseman	D	5'9"	165	Haymarket	VA
5	Samuelson Adam	D	6'3"	195	Rye	NY
6	Will Mackinnon	D	5'10"	180	Port Clinton	OH
7	Reid Miller	D	5'8"	155	Gilbert	AZ
8	Marek Wazny	F	5'11"	150	Frisco	TX
9	Jaxon Nelson	F	6'3"	191	Magnolia	MN
10	Kyler Grundy	F	6'1"	177	Pleasant Prairie	WI
11	Kyle Peters	F	5'7"	155	Mount Laurel	NJ
12	Connor Gribenow	F	6'3"	162	Plano	TX
14	Hunter Wallace	F	6'0"	165	Westerville	OH
15	Michael Tobin	F	5'10"	165	Reading	MA
16	Justin Engelkes	F	5'10"	175	Verona	WI
17	Andrew Decarlo	F	5'10"	165	Huntington Beach	CA
18	Nicholas Seitz	F	5'11"	150	New York	NY
30	Zachary Borgiel	G	6'0"	180	Fort Gratiot	MI

Royal
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Todd Scott	G	5'11"	190	Albertville	MN
2	Michael Higgins	D	5'10"	180	Needham	MA
3	Will Brown	D	5'8"	135	Lakewood	CO
4	Matthew Kessel	D	6'0"	168	Bloomfield Hills	MI
5	Spencer Weisgram	D	5'11"	180	Fargo	ND
6	Tyler Borsch	D	5'11"	155	Maple Grove	MN
7	Nolan Barrett	D	6'0"	170	Glen Ridge	NJ
8	Curtis Hall	F	6'0"	170	Chagrin Falls	OH
9	Ryan Roth	F	5'8"	145	Ladue	MO
10	Oliver Wahlstrom	F 
11	Chase McLane	F	6'2"	170	Trenton	MI
12	Tyler Carpenter	F	5'11"	175	Palatine	IL
14	Sean Bunting	F	5'5"	130	Phoenix	AZ
15	Joshua Luedtke	F	5'4"	130	Minnetonka	MN
16	Jake Wise	F	5'11"	178	North Andover	MA
17	Sean Brown	F	5'11"	155	Seabrook	NH
18	Patrick Giles	F	6'3"	185	Chevy Chase	MD
30	Doug Connor	G	6'0"	160	Bedford	NY

Grey
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Matthew Pasquale	G	6'	155	North Reading	MA
2	Bobby Burns	D	6'	190	Toledo	OH
3 Mattias Samuelsson	D	6'3"	200	Voorhees	NJ
4	Colton Wilkie	D	5'7"	165	Elkhorn	NE
5	Owen Nolan	D	5'9"	160	Mahopac	NY
6	Caleb Price	D	5'7"	130	Hooksett	NH
7	Thomas Martin	D	6'1"	175	Fairfax	VA
8	Zachary Plucinski	F	5'11"	145	Eagle River	AK
9	John Drury	F	5'10"	172	Winnetka	IL
10	Ethan Kirbis	F	6'1"	180	Buffalo	NY
11	Liam Gorman	F	6'1"	175	Arlington	MA
12	Calen Kiefiuk	F	5'8"	176	Macomb	MI
14	Jonathan Gruden	F	5'10"	145	Rochester Hills	MI
15	Alex Gritz	F	5'10"	158	Cranberry Township	PA
16	Tyler Weiss	F	5'10"	150	Raleigh	NC
17	Shea Courtmanche	F	5'8"	170	Madison	CT
18	Blake McLaughlin	F	5'11"	160	Grand Rapids	MN
30	Jake Sibell	G	6'0"	187	Isanti	MN

Orange
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Andrew Miller	G	5'9"	165	Boulder	CO
2	Hunter Sansbury	D	5'9"	165	Lomita	CA
3	Jack Babbage	D	6'0"	170	Tully	NY
4	Jordan Harris	D	5'9"	150	Haverhill	MA
5	John Campomenosi	D	5'6"	140	Wayne	NJ
6	Paddy Mangan	D	5'11"	165	South Burlington	VT
7	Fred Paine	D	5'9"	158	Duluth	MN
8	John Malone	F	5'11"	160	Madison	NJ
9	Bryan Lockner	F	5'11"	190	Windsor	CO
10	Michael Hertzberg	F	5'5"	140	Sewickley	PA
11	Gunnarwolfe Fontaine	F	5'6"	135	East Greenwich	RI
12	Samuel Stevens	F	6'0"	165	Hinsdale	IL
14	Luke Mountain	F	6'1"	180	Maplewood	MN
15	Jack Randl	F	5'11"	170	Carpentersville	IL
16	Akil Thomas	F	5'10"	150	Brandon	FL
17	Logan Pietila	F	5'10"	145	Howell	MI
18	Riley Brennan	F	5'8"	140	Manorville	NY
30	Carson Polish	G	5'8"	145	Solon	OH

Navy
#	Name	Pos	Height	Weight	Hometown	State
1	Nathan Reid	G	6'1"	180	Sun Prairie	WI
2	Xan Gurney	D	6'2"	177	Grosse Ile	MI
3	Zak Kilpatrick	D	5'11"	143	Bedford	TX
4	Jack Lagerstrom	D	6'2"	178	Edina	MN
5	Nicolas Petruolo	D	5'11"	168	Neshanic Station	NJ
6	Matthew Doyle	D	6'0"	175	Niagara Falls	NY
7	Aaron Pinto	D	5'9"	151	Fairfield	CT
8	Benjamin Badalamenti	F	5'11"	165	Harrison Township	MI
9	Reilly Moran	F	5'8"	138	Milton	MA
10	Sam Renlund	F	5'10"	165	Verona	WI
11	James Shea	F	5'9"	153	Culver	IN
12	Jack Olson	F	5'7"	150	Sioux Falls	SD
14	Gavin Hain	F	5'11"	185	Grand Rapids	MN
15	Jacob Monroe	F	5'6"	120	Wethersfield	CT
16	Zachary Schrock	F	5'10"	158	Raleigh	NC
17	Blade Jenkins	F	6'1"	175	Jackson	MI
18	Ty Black	F	5'5"	142	Coppell	TX
30	Darius Bell	G	5'11"	146	Miami	FL


----------



## gumpop

Mickey the mouse said:


> 1st, the top 200 kids are NOT there.
> 
> There were players in Mich, Minny and Central Dist that are better than a lot of players from other districts. Each district allocated a # of spots, varies by 1 or 2 players per district per year.
> 
> 2nd, it's USA Hockey !!! This happens every year.




Tough to even know by district where players are really playing. Many are registered in a district they haven't played in for years; billiting out of state AAA; Prep; Jrs; etc.


----------



## SanDogBrewin

Clark Donatelli is an assistant coach. Didn't realize he was coaching in the ECHL either.


----------



## DrummondIsGod

Who are the top five 2000 US forwards after Wise, Walsh, and Wahlstrom?
Who would the top five 2000 US d-men be after Wilde?
Who are the most purely gifted forwards regardless of size?


----------



## tealhockey

DrummondIsGod said:


> Who are the top five 2000 US forwards after Wise, Walsh, and Wahlstrom?
> Who would the top five 2000 US d-men be after Wilde?
> Who are the most purely gifted forwards regardless of size?




Its early but Jake Pivonka, Blade Jenkins, Joel Farabee, Jaxon Nelson Jake Goldowski are all committed and certainly have a leg up in the age group right now. Jack DeBoer, Patrick Giles, Drew Elser, John Drury, K'Andre Miller, a few guys to watch. There is a very deep group up front for this age group though. Mattias Samuelsson, Adam Samuelsson, Jacob Semik, Ben Brinkman, Ben Schultheis are some names to watch, a bunch of kids on D who could be great but it's still super young to tell. I think the most gifted forward in the US right now is probably Oliver Wahlstrom. Jake Wise would be the other likely #1, potentially TJ Walsh if you're talking pound-for-pound. Jake Pivonka doesn't lack for solid size but he is very skilled on top of that. Jackson Wozniak, Kevin Wall, Devlin McCabe, Blake McLaughlin, Shea Courtmanche, Sam Rhodes are all pretty gifted forwards with varying size..


----------



## luby3131

OTBHockey said:


> Its early but Jake Pivonka, Blade Jenkins, Joel Farabee, Jaxon Nelson Jake Goldowski are all committed and certainly have a leg up in the age group right now. Jack DeBoer, Patrick Giles, Drew Elser, John Drury, K'Andre Miller, a few guys to watch. There is a very deep group up front for this age group though. Mattias Samuelsson, Adam Samuelsson, Jacob Semik, Ben Brinkman, Ben Schultheis are some names to watch, a bunch of kids on D who could be great but it's still super young to tell. I think the most gifted forward in the US right now is probably Oliver Wahlstrom. Jake Wise would be the other likely #1, potentially TJ Walsh if you're talking pound-for-pound. Jake Pivonka doesn't lack for solid size but he is very skilled on top of that. Jackson Wozniak, Kevin Wall, Devlin McCabe, Blake McLaughlin, Shea Courtmanche, Sam Rhodes are all pretty gifted forwards with varying size..




Any early names from the 01s or 02s?


----------



## William H Bonney

U-17 Five Nations Team announced: http://www.usahockey.com/news_article/show/533861?referrer_id=1093254

Some well known prospects like McManus, Lodnia, Chmelevski, Tortora, and Primeau are on the team.


----------



## William H Bonney

The Youth Olympic Games are coming back in 2016.

The team will be built from the 2000 birth year and will feature 17 players. The last incarnation of this tournament was for the '96 birth year and involved guys like Eichel and Schmaltz.

Should be interesting to see what Bode Wilde and Oliver Wahlstrom do for this one. They're both at the U15 Select Player Development Camp for USAH which will basically determine this team. Even though it's an IIHF tournamnet, I haven't ever seen anything on whether or not the tournament ties someone officially to a nation. With that, I'm not sure if the eligibility requirements are the same as well (as Wahlstrom is not eligible for Sweden in U18 and up IIHF tournaments).


----------



## Zaddy

Dunno if this was posted yet or has any relevance but here's the u20 natl camp invites:

http://worldjuniors.usahockey.com/page/show/1910019-team-white

http://worldjuniors.usahockey.com/page/show/1910018-team-blue


----------



## dwanmaster*

William H Bonney said:


> The Youth Olympic Games are coming back in 2016.
> 
> The team will be built from the 2000 birth year and will feature 17 players. The last incarnation of this tournament was for the '96 birth year and involved guys like Eichel and Schmaltz.
> 
> Should be interesting to see what Bode Wilde and Oliver Wahlstrom do for this one. They're both at the U15 Select Player Development Camp for USAH which will basically determine this team. Even though it's an IIHF tournamnet, I haven't ever seen anything on whether or not the tournament ties someone officially to a nation. With that, I'm not sure if the eligibility requirements are the same as well (as Wahlstrom is not eligible for Sweden in U18 and up IIHF tournaments).




Sweet. Time to get it popping young guns.


----------



## William H Bonney

Highly touted 2000 forward Jake Wise (coming from the same hockey circles as Jack Eichel) statistically tore up the Select 15 Player Development Camp with 15 points (6g, 9a) in 5 games.

I would imagine he's going to follow a very similar path to Eichel as well. I'm sure he's a lock for the Youth Olympic Games roster and the NTDP (he's probably already been offered), and he's a BU commit as well. And if he lives up to the hype, he could be the next great American prospect.


----------



## Rogie21

SB Nation's Jeff Cox tweeted:


> Jake Wise (BU) is good role model for how other top young prospects should play. While some coast through shifts, he brings it each shift.
> Wise's skill and physical tools are undeniable but his vision, hockey IQ and motor are off the charts. Really impressed me at Select 15s.


----------



## AD1066

Earlier someone mentioned the other 'W's - Wahlstrom, Walsh, Wilde. I know Wilde is a defenseman, but is Wise the frontrunner at the moment / most likely to follow Eichel and Matthews? 

Obviously it's hard to compare across leagues and they have a few years of development left, but I was wondering if anyone has enough knowledge of them to make an early comparison.


----------



## tealhockey

AD1066 said:


> Earlier someone mentioned the other 'W's - Wahlstrom, Walsh, Wilde. I know Wilde is a defenseman, but is Wise the frontrunner at the moment / most likely to follow Eichel and Matthews?
> 
> Obviously it's hard to compare across leagues and they have a few years of development left, but I was wondering if anyone has enough knowledge of them to make an early comparison.




I've watched all of them live numerous times this summer and this season. Wilde is the clear top pro prospect in the group, everything in the scouting checklist that you could tick off, he has, and most facets of his game are already refined at a high level. That said, there are three others in the age group that are clearly on a similar level to me. Wahlstrom has the most pure talent with a pro build, elite scoring tools and skating. Wise has great gifts, non-stop motor, looks very physically developed for his age (may come in to factor come NHL draft), explosive, scoring ability. Dominant describes him well within his age group. Doesn't necessarily have the ceiling Eichel did at the same age in my head but is much more polished with great ability and size won't hold him back. Wise is my top forward in age group today but Wahlstrom could go off this year and establish himself. It's more of a 1A/1B. Mattias Samuelsson has glaring pro upside at 6'3 and great ability with a deadly wrist shot and skating. If Wilde wasn't so good right now, I'd say he and Wilde are also 1A/1B cause Samuelsson has a crazy high ceiling but I think you have to put Wilde as the #1 today. If you took the 99 age group at the same age the only players I would even consider taking over any of those four would be Max Gildon, David Farrance, or Scott Reedy, and I still think I would pick the 2000s..

There are a lot of other good 2000s (Akil Thomas, K'Andre Miller, Blade Jenkins, TJ Walsh, Jake Pivonka etc many more) who if they continue to work and develop, add strength, other parts of their game, they could end up being drafted ahead of some of the guys I just mentioned. It's a long ways away. Right now though, those are the kids who stand out as clear premier talents for 2000. Ben Brinkman from Edina is in the mix potentially too because he is 2019 draft and has more time than the others.


----------



## AD1066

OTBHockey said:


> ...




Thanks for the detailed response!


----------



## dwanmaster*

OTBHockey said:


> I've watched all of them live numerous times this summer and this season. Wilde is the clear top pro prospect in the group, everything in the scouting checklist that you could tick off, he has, and most facets of his game are already refined at a high level. That said, there are three others in the age group that are clearly on a similar level to me. Wahlstrom has the most pure talent with a pro build, elite scoring tools and skating. Wise has great gifts, non-stop motor, looks very physically developed for his age (may come in to factor come NHL draft), explosive, scoring ability. Dominant describes him well within his age group. Doesn't necessarily have the ceiling Eichel did at the same age in my head but is much more polished with great ability and size won't hold him back. Wise is my top forward in age group today but Wahlstrom could go off this year and establish himself. It's more of a 1A/1B. Mattias Samuelsson has glaring pro upside at 6'3 and great ability with a deadly wrist shot and skating. If Wilde wasn't so good right now, I'd say he and Wilde are also 1A/1B cause Samuelsson has a crazy high ceiling but I think you have to put Wilde as the #1 today. If you took the 99 age group at the same age the only players I would even consider taking over any of those four would be Max Gildon, David Farrance, or Scott Reedy, and I still think I would pick the 2000s..
> 
> There are a lot of other good 2000s (Akil Thomas, K'Andre Miller, Blade Jenkins, TJ Walsh, Jake Pivonka etc many more) who if they continue to work and develop, add strength, other parts of their game, they could end up being drafted ahead of some of the guys I just mentioned. It's a long ways away. Right now though, those are the kids who stand out as clear premier talents for 2000. Ben Brinkman from Edina is in the mix potentially too because he is 2019 draft and has more time than the others.




Is Grant Silianoff a similar caliber prospect?


----------



## tealhockey

jdre said:


> Is Grant Silianoff a similar caliber prospect?




He's a full year younger, but he is on the radar. He's not where they were at his age - we're talking about elite elite level kids among their age group when it's Wilde/etc. Good player though. Didn't look out of place at all playing 00s this year. going to be watching much closer this year


----------



## tealhockey

Look for 99 Jake Tortora (BC 2017 forward recruit) to be announced as the late add for NTDP U17s

https://twitter.com/OTBPuckWatch/status/623919064784719872


----------



## William H Bonney

OTBHockey said:


> Look for 99 Jake Tortora (BC 2017 forward recruit) to be announced as the late add for NTDP U17s
> 
> https://twitter.com/OTBPuckWatch/status/623919064784719872




Has a previously committed forward backed out? It would be a terrible idea to carry 13 forwards.


----------



## Rekus

William H Bonney said:


> Has a previously committed forward backed out? It would be a terrible idea to carry 13 forwards.




Its a terrible idea to go with and dress 8 defencemen for every game.


----------



## William H Bonney

Jack Dougherty just signed with Nashville, thus leaving the Wisconsin Badgers after one season. I would imagine he's heading to Portland in the WHL.

The hits just keep coming to Wisconsin.


----------



## Bonin21

Fleeing an absolute dumpster fire. Not that I mind it.


----------



## William H Bonney

Interesting tweet from Matt Barnaby about a '01 forward from Syracuse, NY:



> @MattBarnaby3636
> 
> If anyone has a chance to watch @RocCityElite Johny Beecher play... Do so. Extremely talented 01 that should push for exempt status
> 
> ‏@MattBarnaby3636
> 
> Could play 18u easily and average a point a game. Name to watch going forward. #OHL #NTDP #NCAA




His name is spelled "Johnny" and a lot can change with bantam aged players but he's the first '01 I've seen starting to get the hype.


----------



## Pokerface

Team USA Blue defeated USA White, 4-3, to open competition at NJEC

Highlights: https://t.co/IWbvV3fVAZ


----------



## arsmaster*

Were the Cuts from WJC camp surprising for anyone who watched?

Garland, Greenway and MacInnis up front and Daughtery, Jacobs and McLeod(precautionary) on defense.


----------



## Juxtaposer

arsmaster said:


> Were the Cuts from WJC camp surprising for anyone who watched?
> 
> Garland, Greenway and MacInnis up front and Daughtery, Jacobs and McLeod(precautionary) on defense.




You forgot Fischer. The only one I was "surprised" by was Garland, but I think it's fair given we have guys like Milano and Bracco who fill his role but better.


----------



## William H Bonney

In dual citizen news: Logan Brown didn't make Team Canada's Ivan Hlinka squad and Jakob Chychrun is out with an injury. The Hlinka isn't binding, and by all appearances both want to play for Canada, but I really hope Team USA dangles a WJC invite/roster spot to Chychrun.


----------



## Rekus

A little bit more on Sean and the cross-border battle.

http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/north-american-flag-planting-and-the-sean-day-cut/


----------



## William H Bonney

Rekus said:


> A little bit more on Sean and the cross-border battle.
> 
> http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/north-american-flag-planting-and-the-sean-day-cut/




Sean Day doesn't have American citizenship. This is lazy reporting not a cross-border battle.


----------



## HockeyGuy1975

William H Bonney said:


> Has a previously committed forward backed out? It would be a terrible idea to carry 13 forwards.




It looks like the roster has 13 forwards. It's interesting b/c it's not only that there are 13 forwards, but so many of them are highly rated. Who will get the most ice time, special teams, etc? It's not obvious who will be the top forwards on this team. My guess is Ready and Barratt will be the breakout forwards.


----------



## Bonin21

He may never be anything, but 13 year old Anthony Cipollone just committed to Vermont. Youngest commitment ever, and therefore worth mentioning. Previous youngest was Wahlstrom, who already de-committed before even entering 9th grade.


----------



## orangeandblack

Logan Brown getting cut should open the door back up for both him and Chychrun with the US. They are close friends, and this snub will not leave a good taste in either of their mouths.

US should offer a healthy Chychrun a WJC spot. The D will need him.

I still can't believe Canada cut Brown, especially because it seems they pursued him because he's a dual citizen.


----------



## Steve Kournianos

*The Draft Analyst Roster Preview: Team USA*

Here is a detailed player-by-player roster preview for Team USA's U18 Select at the upcoming Hlinka tournament. All but three players are 2016 eligible.

http://www.thedraftanalyst.com/prospects/hlinka-2015-usa/


----------



## arsmaster*

orangeandblack said:


> Logan Brown getting cut should open the door back up for both him and Chychrun with the US. They are close friends, and this snub will not leave a good taste in either of their mouths.
> 
> US should offer a healthy Chychrun a WJC spot. The D will need him.
> 
> I still can't believe Canada cut Brown, especially because it seems they pursued him because he's a dual citizen.




Logan brown was not noticeable after the 1st period of the first inter squad game. 

This isn't a snub. This is a case of him not being among the 13 best forwards at the camp. 

Obviously he has great potential but it's on HIM to show it.


----------



## cagney

I'll be curious to see if Chychrun and Brown receive invites to the All-American Prospects game and if either accepts it. I still believe the door is shut with the former but the latter could be there.

Anyone else notice Brown sitting with Keller and Tkachuk when Roslovic was taken at the draft last summer? He still has some strong ties in the US. Unless he starts the season off really strong I doubt we see him involved in the U20s this year. Next time to ask questions will be the '16 U18 wjc's.


----------



## Randomtask68

When it comes to representing your country, do you just need to be a dual citizen to be eligible for more than one nation? And if you play for one country instead of the either, are you only eligible to play for that country in international competition?


----------



## cagney

I also wonder if Auston Matthews will play at the AA prospects game considering he'll be in Europe with a pro contract. Not having him there will certainly take some shine off the event.



Randomtask68 said:


> When it comes to representing your country, do you just need to be a dual citizen to be eligible for more than one nation? And if you play for one country instead of the either, are you only eligible to play for that country in international competition?




Dual-citizens need to play two seasons in the country they wish to represent and once they've played in an IIHF competition they're pretty much locked into competing for that country going forward.


----------



## William H Bonney

cagney said:


> I'll be curious to see if Chychrun and Brown receive invites to the All-American Prospects game and if either accepts it. I still believe the door is shut with the former but the latter could be there.
> 
> Anyone else notice Brown sitting with Keller and Tkachuk when Roslovic was taken at the draft last summer? He still has some strong ties in the US. Unless he starts the season off really strong I doubt we see him involved in the U20s this year. Next time to ask questions will be the '16 U18 wjc's.




I think the only real chance USAH has to get Chychrun in the fold would be to invite him to December's WJC camp and basically guarantee him a spot. He'd play a big role too given the lack of defense depth, especially if Carolina doesn't make Hanifin available. If they haven't been in contact with him I'd extend that olive branch now as it's quite possible he'll get an invite to Canada's final camp too.

Brown and Keller are best friends so that's not surprising to me. I think there's 0% chance Brown is considered for the WJC even if he tears up the OHL.



cagney said:


> I also wonder if Auston Matthews will play at the AA prospects game considering he'll be in Europe with a pro contract. Not having him there will certainly take some shine off the event.




I don't think it's possible for him to play given ZSC's schedule. I doubt they'd want him missing any more games (and I doubt Matthews would want to miss any more either).

Matthews turns 18 and becomes eligible for ZSC on September 17th. ZSC has games on the 18th, 19th, 25th, and 26th. The AAPG is on the 24th. So it would be easy for him to get to Buffalo for the game, but I'm not sure if he could get back in time for ZSC's game on the 25th barring private flight arrangements, and even that might be impossible.

I'm sure USAH will try to work something out to get him there as they obviously don't want the AAPG to be about who's not there.


----------



## HockeyGuy1975

William H Bonney said:


> U-17 Five Nations Team announced: http://www.usahockey.com/news_article/show/533861?referrer_id=1093254
> 
> Some well known prospects like McManus, Lodnia, Chmelevski, Tortora, and Primeau are on the team.




Is there a site streaming the U-17 Five Nations' tournament? 

I was fortunate to watch the team practice in person. I really liked Messner, McGrew and Mayer. I hadn't heard of these names and I had to look at the roster to discover who I found impressive. Tortora reminds me of Grimaldi... extremely fast and super elite hands but doesn't seem to read plays that well (but I only saw practices .


----------



## William H Bonney

HockeyGuy1975 said:


> Is there a site streaming the U-17 Five Nations' tournament?
> 
> I was fortunate to watch the team practice in person. I really liked Messner, McGrew and Mayer. I hadn't heard of these names and I had to look at the roster to discover who I found impressive. Tortora reminds me of Grimaldi... extremely fast and super elite hands but doesn't seem to read plays that well (but I only saw practices .




USAH has been streaming their games here, but the stream quality is horrible.


----------



## orangeandblack

When do they name the rosters for the All American Prospects Game?


----------



## William H Bonney

Chad Krys just committed to Boston University. Not a real surprise (his dad played there), but a huge addition for the Terriers.


----------



## CrosbytoKessel

Patrick Giles Committed to BC yesterday, don't see it posted.


----------



## William H Bonney

Disappointing result (5th Place) for Team USA at the Hlinka Memorial. On the good news front, Kailer Yamamoto led the team in scoring with 7 points (4g,3a) in 4 games and Casey Mittelstadt (Gophers commit) was second with 6 points (3g,3a) in 4 games. Overall, the team struggled to score and that is due to 4 guys USAH most likely expected to bring offense - Riley Tufte, Garret Wait, Henry Crone, and Patrick Harper - a group which combined for 1 point in all 4 games, which was an assist from Wait.


----------



## Rekus

William H Bonney said:


> Disappointing result (5th Place) for Team USA at the Hlinka Memorial. On the good news front, Kailer Yamamoto led the team in scoring with 7 points (4g,3a) in 4 games and Casey Mittelstadt (Gophers commit) was second with 6 points (3g,3a) in 4 games. Overall, the team struggled to score and that is due to 4 guys USAH most likely expected to bring offense - Riley Tufte, Garret Wait, Henry Crone, and Patrick Harper - a group which combined 1 point in all 4 games, which was an assist from Wait.




I guess the depth at the 98 age group for the US is not great.


----------



## DSuttersface

Rekus said:


> I guess the depth at the 98 age group for the US is not great.




You can't base that on one tournament. 98s still have a lot of time to develop and one tournament doesn't mean much.


----------



## Rekus

DSuttersface said:


> You can't base that on one tournament. 98s still have a lot of time to develop and one tournament doesn't mean much.




One tournament at this point in time, they did not do well at all as a team. 

As for future development, that goes for all the other countries kids too.


----------



## William H Bonney

Rekus said:


> One tournament at this point in time, they did not do well at all as a team.
> 
> As for future development, that goes for all the other countries kids too.




I don't see your argument here. Team USA is (intentionally) testing its depth at this tournament far more than any other country. Team USA is missing all of its top players (sans maybe 2-4) whereas the other countries either have their top teams or are only missing 2-4 top players. You're making depth judgments based on the performance of the B/C Team USA versus the A/B team for everyone else.


----------



## Rogie21

William H Bonney said:


> Chad Krys just committed to Boston University. Not a real surprise (his dad played there), but a huge addition for the Terriers.




With the addition of Krys, BU could easily have four first-round picks next June: freshman Charlie McAvoy, and U18's Krys, Clayton Keller and Kieffer Bellows.


----------



## Rekus

William H Bonney said:


> I don't see your argument here. Team USA is (intentionally) testing its depth at this tournament far more than any other country. Team USA is missing all of its top players (sans maybe 2-4) whereas the other countries either have their top teams or are only missing 2-4 top players. You're making depth judgments based on the performance of the B/C Team USA versus the A/B team for everyone else.




I guess that was point to begin with. USA only has 1 A team and lacks depth. Canada cut some big names and still did well.


----------



## orangeandblack

Rekus said:


> I guess that was point to begin with. USA only has 1 A team and lacks depth. Canada cut some big names and still did well.




Whats your point? The US brought their B team, Canada brought their A team. Canada cut a few big names (One of which could play for the US), USA played without 10-12 big names. 

Games between US A team and Canada A team would be competitive, so would a game between both countries B teams.


----------



## William H Bonney

Rekus said:


> I guess that was point to begin with. USA only has 1 A team and lacks depth. Canada cut some big names and still did well.




All countries only have one A team. Canada cut some big "names" but that doesn't mean they're great players. Chychrun is their only definite top player missing and he's also eligible for Team USA. Canada does well at the Hlinka because they send their best team. Team USA does well at the IIHF U18s because they send their best team. It's that simple. Canada has the best player depth at every level without question and they rarely win the IIHF U18s. It doesn't mean their depth stinks, it means their best team isn't playing.


----------



## Rekus

William H Bonney said:


> All countries only have one A team. Canada cut some big "names" but that doesn't mean they're great players. Chychrun is their only definite top player missing and he's also eligible for Team USA. Canada does well at the Hlinka because they send their best team. Team USA does well at the IIHF U18s because they send their best team. It's that simple. Canada has the best player depth at every level without question and they rarely win the IIHF U18s. It doesn't mean their depth stinks, it means their best team isn't playing.




Thanks for clearing that up for us Bill. Makes sense. So USA's A team would be the NTDP U18?


----------



## tealhockey

Rekus said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for us Bill. Makes sense. So USA's A team would be the NTDP U18?




For the most part, yes


----------



## Garyboy

Yammamoto is a top 10 talent.


----------



## Bonin21

Best vs. best is why I like the Olympics most by far. Hope it's still the case in 2018.


----------



## Rekus

Bonin21 said:


> Best vs. best is why I like the Olympics most by far. Hope it's still the case in 2018.




Agreed.


----------



## ndd17

Garyboy said:


> Yammamoto is a top 10 talent.



Yamamoto and Mittelstadt definitely top talents to 2017 draft at the today.


----------



## Brock

http://ohlprospects.blogspot.ca/2015/08/sunday-top-10-jumping-ship-to-ohl.html

The top talents heading North to play in the OHL next year.


----------



## William H Bonney

The Under Select 17 Team won all four of its games to take gold at the Five Nations (Switzerland, Czech Republic, Germany, Slovakia, USA) tournament. Offensively the team was led by Sasha Chmelevski with 10 points (4g,6a), Ivan Lodnia with 9 points (3g,6a), and Brannon McManus with 7 points (5g,2a). Three highly talented, non-NTDP players to watch going forward.


----------



## cagney

ndd17 said:


> Yamamoto and Mittelstadt definitely top talents to 2017 draft at the today.




I've seen a bit of Yamamoto over the past season and agree that he's very good though I still have some questions regarding his NHL draft outlook. Size always has to be a concern and further more, he's more of a crafty, elusive type than an explosive skating, dynamic type. It'd be nice to see him in the first round but I wouldn't be surprised to see him in the mid round area a few years from now.

I hadn't seen Mittelstadt previously but he's a nice player. I like his hockey sense and vision, though he's not very physically gifted nor fast. Will he be playing in the USHL this year? I'd really love to see how much he'd stand out there.

I could definitely see Yamamoto getting spot with the U18 wjc team if he's available. He'd probably be second/third on my list of players to add after Max Jones (who I doubt will be available, unfortunately) and Logan Brown (who might still go with Canada if he's available).



William H Bonney said:


> The Under Select 17 Team won all four of its games to take gold at the Five Nations (Switzerland, Czech Republic, Germany, Slovakia, USA) tournament. Offensively the team was led by Sasha Chmelevski with 10 points (4g,6a), Ivan Lodnia with 9 points (3g,6a), and Brannon McManus with 7 points (5g,2a). Three highly talented, non-NTDP players to watch going forward.




They piled up a bunch of points in that 12-0 rout of Switzerland but they're surely players to watch. Chmelevski and Lodnia were probably always set on the OHL but I'm still not sure why McManus didn't end up with the NTDP. He's got plenty of talent and goal scoring ability and it's hard to imagine too many of the wingers they selected being better than him. Hopefully they all excel in their chosen path.


----------



## Bonin21

cagney said:


> I hadn't seen Mittelstadt previously but he's a nice player. I like his hockey sense and vision, though he's not very physically gifted nor fast. Will he be playing in the USHL this year? I'd really love to see how much he'd stand out there.



Doubt it. He is going into his junior year, and his team will be a top contender to win a state championship which is the dream of basically every MN kid. Then he could go to the USHL in his draft/senior year.


----------



## tealhockey

cagney said:


> I'm still not sure why McManus didn't end up with the NTDP. He's got plenty of talent and goal scoring ability and it's hard to imagine too many of the wingers they selected being better than him. Hopefully they all excel in their chosen path.




I think that is one that people will ask for a while, having seen a ton of Brannon over last two years, he would have made team if I picked it, but also knowing the wingers they took instead - USA fans really don't have a lot to gripe about. When you consider your looking to develop national team players, there are a lot of guys on that team who have serious potential and need NTDP more than McManus does. Going into NTDP everyone knew they were going to leave some talent on the table (there was so much that they ended up taking 13 forwards). The other thing about him being on the team is if he didn't get to be one of "the guys" offensively then I really don't know that it's a better spot for him than Omaha will be or somewhere else, so maybe no harm no foul and another nice prospect out of USHL in 2 years..


----------



## tealhockey

Bonin21 said:


> Doubt it. He is going into his junior year, and his team will be a top contender to win a state championship which is the dream of basically every MN kid. Then he could go to the USHL in his draft/senior year.




He's going back to EP this year, he could do before-after in the USHL next season or full USHL in his draft year. They have some serious talent on that roster, not insanely deep but deep enough with good young players. him and michael graham are definitely the best one-two punch, probably the two best pure scorers in high school hockey in america period..


----------



## William H Bonney

> @OTBPuckWatch
> 
> Big add up front for Cushing prep this winter as 00 F TJ Walsh (#BC) returns to Massachusetts from Shattuck, rehabbing injury in fall.




Walsh led Shattuck's Bantam team last year in scoring.


----------



## Bonin21

Mass exodus of 99s and 00s from Shattuck this year. Dang.


----------



## William H Bonney

Christian Fischer signed with the Coyotes, forgoing his commitment to Notre Dame. Windsor holds his OHL rights, so I would imagine he's headed there as he's not ready for the AHL.


----------



## AD1066

William H Bonney said:


> Walsh led Shattuck's Bantam team last year in scoring.




22 more points than Wahlstrom in 1 more game... I haven't seen either play, any idea how they compare? I ask because I feel like Wahlstrom has gotten more hype so far, but I could be wrong.


----------



## William H Bonney

Oliver Wahlstrom just committed to Harvard. Like Wilde, I'm still skeptical he ever ends up on campus, but if they do it would be an amazing recruiting coup for Harvard.


----------



## Rekus

All-American Prospects Game roster comes out tomorrow. Game is in Buffalo on September 24.


----------



## orangeandblack

Rekus said:


> All-American Prospects Game roster comes out tomorrow. Game is in Buffalo on September 24.




No Chychrun, bit Logan Brown is there.

Did Chychrun decline or was he not invited? Or will he still be injured?


----------



## SalVitro

Rekus said:


> All-American Prospects Game roster comes out tomorrow. Game is in Buffalo on September 24.




http://www.sbncollegehockey.com/201...r-2015-usa-hockey-all-american-prospects-game

Funny how half the kids on the roster have NHL connections... Any politics involved??


----------



## William H Bonney

SalVitro said:


> http://www.sbncollegehockey.com/201...r-2015-usa-hockey-all-american-prospects-game
> 
> Funny how half the kids on the roster have NHL connections... Any politics involved??




Who's not there due to politics that should be there?


----------



## WesternCollegeHockey

SalVitro said:


> http://www.sbncollegehockey.com/201...r-2015-usa-hockey-all-american-prospects-game
> 
> Funny how half the kids on the roster have NHL connections... Any politics involved??




I bet that's the only way Tkachuk got in.


----------



## SalVitro

William H Bonney said:


> Who's not there due to politics that should be there?




Trust me, I know this age group very well... Without getting into names, there are some better players out there than some of the kids with connections


----------



## EON

WesternCollegeHockey said:


> I bet that's the only way Tkachuk got in.




right, and it has nothing to do with the fact that he's a possible top 10 pick in 2016.


----------



## William H Bonney

SalVitro said:


> Trust me, I know this age group very well... Without getting into names, there are some better players out there than some of the kids with connections




Like who?

Making a claim without providing any type of explanation, opinion, or facts is a baseless claim. "Trust me" doesn't work.


----------



## Woodhouse

EON 93 said:


> right, and it has nothing to do with the fact that he's a possible top 10 pick in 2016.


----------



## LaxSabre

Rekus said:


> All-American Prospects Game roster comes out tomorrow. Game is in Buffalo on September 24.




*Article -* http://www.allamericanprospectsgame.com/news_article/show/547255?referrer_id=641381

*Roster - *http://www.allamericanprospectsgame.com/page/show/2071925-game-details-2015-ccm-a


----------



## EON

Woodhouse said:


>




it's hard to tell with some of the posters on this site, especially considering these two posts.



SalVitro said:


> http://www.sbncollegehockey.com/201...r-2015-usa-hockey-all-american-prospects-game
> 
> Funny how half the kids on the roster have NHL connections... Any politics involved??






SalVitro said:


> Trust me, I know this age group very well... Without getting into names, there are some better players out there than some of the kids with connections


----------



## Woodhouse

William H Bonney said:


> Like who?
> 
> Making a claim without providing any type of explanation, opinion, or facts is a baseless claim. "Trust me" doesn't work.






EON 93 said:


> it's hard to tell with some of the posters on this site, especially considering these two posts.



Hehe, well that's hit-and-run posting coupled with a dodge. Opines that there are better candidates out there than the ones with NHL ties, which is enough to pique the curiosity of regulars here, but will only stick around to defend the post in the vaguest of terms.

From my quick glance through the 2015 AAPG roster, only a quarter, not half, have legit NHL ties: Mitch Eliot (father), Ben Gleason (cousin), Griffin Luce (grandfather), Luke McInnis (father), Kieffer Bellows (father), Logan Brown (father), Max Jones (father), Graham McPhee (father), Tage Thompson (father), Matthew Tkachuk (father). Thompson and Tkachuk were a part of the U18 gold team, so their inclusion isn't surprising. Eliot and Gleason were a part of the Hlinka team, so again, not surprising invites to this showcase event, even if there's little offense from those defenders. Bellows was the USHL ROTY, so I think that invite's self-explanatory as "you're the best, Bellows." Brown and Jones have round one grades at this stage, so again those are self-explanatory. I guess that leaves Luce, McInnis, and McPhee to nitpick over, and entertain Cam Dineen, Liam Murphy, or whomever else in their stead.


----------



## Mehar

Surprised to see Logan Brown there. He did mention earlier this year he wants to represent Canada going forward. However, I guess this means now he will play for Team USA going forward, after he was cut by Team Canada for the Ivan Hlinka tournament. He did turn down an invite to the play for the USA at the under 17 team challenge last year, but maybe he realizes going forward that it might be easier to crack the USA lineup instead of Canada's.


----------



## William H Bonney

Mehar said:


> Surprised to see Logan Brown there. He did mention earlier this year he wants to represent Canada going forward. However, I guess this means now he will play for Team USA going forward, after he was cut by Team Canada for the Ivan Hlinka tournament. He did turn down an invite to the play for the USA at the under 17 team challenge last year, but maybe he realizes going forward that it might be easier to crack the USA lineup instead of Canada's.




I wouldn't read too much into it one way or the other. Sure, getting cut from Canada's Hlinka squad probably warmed him backed up to the idea of playing for Team USA, but I'm sure this is more of a fun opportunity to get some exposure. Why would you turn that down? Participation in this game isn't binding to USAH. Brown has hopped back-and-forth between USAH and HC for awhile now. He represented Team USA (along with Chad Krys) at an annual IIHF Hockey Development Camp after his Bantam season. The following year he tried out for the NTDP, then he went to the OHL and played for HC at the U17 Challenge, etc.


----------



## Mehar

William H Bonney said:


> I wouldn't read too much into it one way or the other. Sure, getting cut from Canada's Hlinka squad probably warmed him backed up to the idea of playing for Team USA, but I'm sure this is more of a fun opportunity to get some exposure. Why would you turn that down? Participation in this game isn't binding to USAH. Brown has hopped back-and-forth between USAH and HC for awhile now. He represented Team USA (along with Chad Krys) at an annual IIHF Hockey Development Camp after his Bantam season. The following year he tried out for the NTDP, then he went to the OHL and played for HC at the U17 Challenge, etc.




Yeah very true. It is definitely good exposure. We will see in the summer of 2016 on what route he takes, because i am pretty sure both Canada and the US will invite Brown to their summer evaluation camps for the WJHC.


----------



## wings5

What can you guys tell me about Keenan Suthers? I didnt' recall anyone on the NTDP u17 team that big last year so I wasn't sure if I missed him but he was apparently 6'4/6'5 ish last year and is now a 6'7 forward.


----------



## herbst20

I think you are going to see Matt Filipe rise in the rankings as the season progresses. 6'2 200lb C/LW who will play the year in Cedar Rapids. Very good skater, vision and NHL shot. He has played the past few years with Malden Catholic in Massachusetts. I have talked to a couple NHL scouts and they are extremely high on him.

I like him more than I liked Erik Foley last year.


----------



## Rabid Ranger

Mehar said:


> Surprised to see Logan Brown there. He did mention earlier this year he wants to represent Canada going forward. However, I guess this means now he will play for Team USA going forward, after he was cut by Team Canada for the Ivan Hlinka tournament. He did turn down an invite to the play for the USA at the under 17 team challenge last year, but maybe he realizes going forward that it might be easier to crack the USA lineup instead of Canada's.




I'm not. These kids are mercs. They will go in whatever direction that will secure the most exposure as they work towards making the NHL.


----------



## orangeandblack

Rabid Ranger said:


> I'm not. These kids are mercs. They will go in whatever direction that will secure the most exposure as they work towards making the NHL.




Exactly, not sure why this would surprise anyone. The kid lived in St Louis for 16 years, and then plays for Canada at the U17s because he could.

As previous posters mentioned, I do think getting cut from Canada soured him, and may be leaning more towards the US going forward. Lets hope he can recruit his good buddy Chychrun too!


----------



## Rekus

Rabid Ranger said:


> I'm not. These kids are mercs. They will go in whatever direction that will secure the most exposure as they work towards making the NHL.




I agree with your comment - but I do not see anything wrong with the kids doing this.


----------



## Rabid Ranger

Rekus said:


> I agree with your comment - but I do not see anything wrong with the kids doing this.




I don't either. The U.S. will continue to both lose/benefit from this process. At least we can make a pretty valid claim to Brown. He was born and raised in the U.S.


----------



## SanDogBrewin

EON 93 said:


> right, and it has nothing to do with the fact that he's a possible top 10 pick in 2016.




Yah you know playing exceptionally well is a good thing 

And in his case it is why some draft sites have in the top 5.


----------



## horner

NHL network shows this gm on TV.

Is it for free or do we have to order the station.


----------



## AmericanDream

If USA Hockey wants to lock up Brown, they have to give him the 13th forward spot at the WJC. Bring him along for the ride as he won't hurt the team in anyway as he is skilled and talented and having him moving forward is a big deal as he matures and gets better.


----------



## wings5

wings5 said:


> What can you guys tell me about Keenan Suthers? I didnt' recall anyone on the NTDP u17 team that big last year so I wasn't sure if I missed him but he was apparently 6'4/6'5 ish last year and is now a 6'7 forward.




Anyone?


----------



## Rekus

wings5 said:


> What can you guys tell me about Keenan Suthers? I didnt' recall anyone on the NTDP u17 team that big last year so I wasn't sure if I missed him but he was apparently 6'4/6'5 ish last year and is now a 6'7 forward.




Yes, he was on the NTDP U-17 team last year. Still growing and growing into his body. His parents are both quite tall (obviously). Another dual-citizen Canada-USA. Played a lot of his minor hockey in Michigan as his family actually lives in Southern Ontario. Should be interesting to see him develop over the next few years, especially once he actually stops growing. He is committed to a D-1 school in Michigan - not sure which one.


----------



## clevelandcane

Rekus said:


> Yes, he was on the NTDP U-17 team last year. Still growing and growing into his body. His parents are both quite tall (obviously). Another dual-citizen Canada-USA. Played a lot of his minor hockey in Michigan as his family actually lives in Southern Ontario. Should be interesting to see him develop over the next few years, especially once he actually stops growing. He is committed to a D-1 school in Michigan - not sure which one.




Looks like he's a Bronco - Western Michigan.


----------



## William H Bonney

NTDP just updated their roster with accurate player measurements as the teams just recently reported. From the U17 team, most glaring is Sean Dhooghe at 5'2.  Brady Tkachuk, like his brother Matt did, is growing quickly as well.

From the U18 squad, some measurements to note is that Keller is now 5'10, Khodorenko is 6'0 (and lost weight which was needed), and Oettinger is up to 6'4.


----------



## orangeandblack

William H Bonney said:


> NTDP just updated their roster with accurate player measurements as the teams just recently reported. From the U17 team, most glaring is Sean Dhooghe at 5'2.  Brady Tkachuk, like his brother Matt did, is growing quickly as well.
> 
> From the U18 squad, some measurements to note is the Keller is now 5'10, Khodorenko is 6'0 (and lost weight which was needed), and Oettinger is up to 6'4.




Gaudreau was about the same height at that age too, lets hope he's 2.0.


----------



## Zaddy

William H Bonney said:


> NTDP just updated their roster with accurate player measurements as the teams just recently reported. From the U17 team, most glaring is Sean Dhooghe at 5'2.  Brady Tkachuk, like his brother Matt did, is growing quickly as well.
> 
> From the U18 squad, some measurements to note is that Keller is now 5'10, Khodorenko is 6'0 (and lost weight which was needed), and Oettinger is up to 6'4.




Funny how that works. The small guys get smaller and the other guys get bigger. Dhooge lost 2 inches and Tortora lost 3 inches I think.


----------



## tealhockey

William H Bonney said:


> NTDP just updated their roster with accurate player measurements as the teams just recently reported. From the U17 team, most glaring is Sean Dhooghe at 5'2.  Brady Tkachuk, like his brother Matt did, is growing quickly as well.
> 
> From the U18 squad, some measurements to note is that Keller is now 5'10, Khodorenko is 6'0 (and lost weight which was needed), and Oettinger is up to 6'4.




Dhooghe is definitely for his growth spurt, doubt he will ever be too tall though. In short term his size may actually help him duck/dodge through D cause he is so damn fast. On other side of that Brady always looked like he was growing and has that still athletic but kind of lanky look to him. When his speed and everything come together in his final frame that could be really appealing to the pro ranks still a full 2 years away.

Most exciting thing to me is that (hopefully it's accurate) a lot of our top pro prospects at the moment are already at 6'0+ to start the U17 year. Scott Reedy, Grant Mismash, Mike Pastujov, Tyler Inamoto, Brady, Josh Maniscalco, Phil Kemp, Evan Barratt just knocking at 5'11. A lot of growth could still come for some, and a lot of strength will before the draft.


----------



## orangeandblack

OTBHockey said:


> Dhooghe is definitely for his growth spurt, doubt he will ever be too tall though. In short term his size may actually help him duck/dodge through D cause he is so damn fast. On other side of that Brady always looked like he was growing and has that still athletic but kind of lanky look to him. When his speed and everything come together in his final frame that could be really appealing to the pro ranks still a full 2 years away.
> 
> Most exciting thing to me is that (hopefully it's accurate) a lot of our top pro prospects at the moment are already at 6'0+ to start the U17 year. Scott Reedy, Grant Mismash, Mike Pastujov, Tyler Inamoto, Brady, Josh Maniscalco, Phil Kemp, Evan Barratt just knocking at 5'11. A lot of growth could still come for some, and a lot of strength will before the draft.




Gildon too, and Farrance is built solid.

Others may know better, but it looks like this team could have just as much high end talent as the 97s, with a little more depth. Smaller, but possibly more dynamic.


----------



## Lieutenant Dangle

William H Bonney said:


> NTDP just updated their roster with accurate player measurements as the teams just recently reported. From the U17 team, most glaring is Sean Dhooghe at 5'2.  Brady Tkachuk, like his brother Matt did, is growing quickly as well.
> 
> From the U18 squad, some measurements to note is that Keller is now 5'10, Khodorenko is 6'0 (and lost weight which was needed), and Oettinger is up to 6'4.




Last years roster had Khodorenko at 5'11", 204 lbs. He is now listed at 199 lbs. That's not really slimming down.


----------



## William H Bonney

Lieutenant Dangle said:


> Last years roster had Khodorenko at 5'11", 204 lbs. He is now listed at 199 lbs. That's not really slimming down.




He's an inch taller and five pounds lighter. He lost weight, which is all I pointed out, and it can make a difference. I didn't use the term "slimming down" but it doesn't matter as semantics don't change the fact of the matter.


----------



## Woodhouse

AAPG is tonight on NHLN .. here's the stream highlights:

[NHL]836723[/NHL]


----------



## Garyboy

Woodhouse said:


> AAPG is tonight on NHLN .. here's the stream highlights:
> 
> [NHL]836723[/NHL]




Thanks Woody!


----------



## GhostofS16*

herbst20 said:


> I think you are going to see Matt Filipe rise in the rankings as the season progresses...
> 
> I like him more than I liked Erik Foley last year.




I watched a lot of Foley last season. I haven't watched Cedar Rapids play yet this season but now I'm intrigued.


----------



## herbst20

BrandNewHeavy said:


> I watched a lot of Foley last season. I haven't watched Cedar Rapids play yet this season but now I'm intrigued.




You are going to see it take a few games for him to get acclimated to the USHL but he is going to be a good one. It is a big jump from Malden Catholic to the USHL but with his skill set he should catch on sooner rather than later. I would prefer him on the left wing but played RW in the AAPG. I have talked to a couple NHL amateur scouts and they are high on him.


----------



## rmartin65

What's the word on Sioux City (USHL) RW Jake Durflinger? While he is small at around 5'8" 160 lbs (according to elite prospects), his PIM numbers are huge. Are they from playing hard and chippy, or does he do a lot of stick work?


----------



## Zaddy

So who are some dark horse prospects from the U.S. this year who could really shoot up the draft rankings as the year goes on? Any good high school or first-year USHL kids out there that doesn't have much hype right now?

Also, how good is Luke Kunin? Seems to be a real good goalscorer. Could he get into the 1st round?


----------



## AmericanDream

Zaddy Zads said:


> So who are some dark horse prospects from the U.S. this year who could really shoot up the draft rankings as the year goes on? Any good high school or first-year USHL kids out there that doesn't have much hype right now?
> 
> Also, how good is Luke Kunin? Seems to be a real good goalscorer. Could he get into the 1st round?




Timmy Gettinger, Alex DeBrincat, Riley Tufte, William Knierman, Luke Kirwan, Cam Dineen, Garret Wait are all top names to keep an eye on as some of these kids could go really high come June.


----------



## EON

Is Logan Brown a US prospec? I know he has dual citizenship but i dont think he's decided between the two. Would be a big get for the USA program.


----------



## lawrence

EON 93 said:


> Is Logan Brown a US prospec? I know he has dual citizenship but i dont think he's decided between the two. Would be a big get for the USA program.




Although he's born in the states, he already played for Canada at the u17, so no. He won't be playing for the states.


----------



## orangeandblack

lawrence said:


> Although he's born in the states, he already played for Canada at the u17, so no. He won't be playing for the states.




Its not an IIHF event, he can still play for either country.


----------



## herbst20

herbst20 said:


> You are going to see it take a few games for him to get acclimated to the USHL but he is going to be a good one. It is a big jump from Malden Catholic to the USHL but with his skill set he should catch on sooner rather than later. I would prefer him on the left wing but played RW in the AAPG. I have talked to a couple NHL amateur scouts and they are high on him.




3 goals and 4 points in 3 games thus far for Filipe.

One a line with another C rated Prospect Matt Gosiewski who is a 6'4 215 smooth skating center. Harvard commit.


----------



## Sens of Anarchy

any boston college game streams


----------



## Rekus

Some post AAPG review.

http://www.thehockeynews.com/blog/best-of-the-best-from-the-all-american-prospects-game/


----------



## Rekus

Some more post game AAPG. Since not much talk here about the game.

http://futureconsiderations.ca/archives/13117


----------



## ihaveyuidonttouchme

not sure if this is the place for this sort of thing but ive compiled a shift by shift game highlights from Kieffer Bellows and Clayton Keller on October 9 (if anyone is interested in these things )


----------



## Rogie21

Keller and Bellows led the U18s to back-to-back wins over BU and Dartmouth with seven points apiece. Keller: 2G, 5A; Bellows 4G, 3A.
http://www.sbncollegehockey.com/col...ows-usa-hockey-ntdp-u18-david-quinn-nhl-draft
http://www.usahockeyntdp.com/news_article/show/566073?referrer_id=666974


----------



## Foppa

Couple questions for prospect followers:

1) What are the odds both Bode Wilde and Oliver Wahlstrom end up at Harvard for the 2018 (or 2017 if they accelerate) season? I know Wilde is a dual-citizen and will be extremely coveted in the next OHL draft...seems like the next in line of the brilliant man-child defensive prospects after Ekblad and Chychrun. I'm assuming they'll both be high on the USNDTP list as well. Are these early superstar commits by Harvard a sign of great things to come there or are they simply super-early verbals that don't hold a lot of weight yet (considering Wahlstrom already switched from Maine)?

2) Any news or rumors on who is recruiting Max Gildon, Patrick Khodorenko and James Greenway the hardest? Can we expect James to follow Jordan to BU? Do some of the western schools have a better shot at Gildon (TX) and Khodorenko (CA)?

Thanks!


----------



## USHOCKEYUS

Foppa said:


> Couple questions for prospect followers:
> 
> 1) What are the odds both Bode Wilde and Oliver Wahlstrom end up at Harvard for the 2018 (or 2017 if they accelerate) season? I know Wilde is a dual-citizen and will be extremely coveted in the next OHL draft...seems like the next in line of the brilliant man-child defensive prospects after Ekblad and Chychrun. I'm assuming they'll both be high on the USNDTP list as well. Are these early superstar commits by Harvard a sign of great things to come there or are they simply super-early verbals that don't hold a lot of weight yet (considering Wahlstrom already switched from Maine)?
> 
> 2) Any news or rumors on who is recruiting Max Gildon, Patrick Khodorenko and James Greenway the hardest? Can we expect James to follow Jordan to BU? Do some of the western schools have a better shot at Gildon (TX) and Khodorenko (CA)?
> 
> Thanks!




Don't know the answer to #2 but for #1 I'd say neither ever steps foot on Harvard's campus as a student.


----------



## tealhockey

Foppa said:


> Couple questions for prospect followers:
> 
> 1) What are the odds both Bode Wilde and Oliver Wahlstrom end up at Harvard for the 2018 (or 2017 if they accelerate) season? I know Wilde is a dual-citizen and will be extremely coveted in the next OHL draft...seems like the next in line of the brilliant man-child defensive prospects after Ekblad and Chychrun. I'm assuming they'll both be high on the USNDTP list as well. Are these early superstar commits by Harvard a sign of great things to come there or are they simply super-early verbals that don't hold a lot of weight yet (considering Wahlstrom already switched from Maine)?
> 
> 2) Any news or rumors on who is recruiting Max Gildon, Patrick Khodorenko and James Greenway the hardest? Can we expect James to follow Jordan to BU? Do some of the western schools have a better shot at Gildon (TX) and Khodorenko (CA)?
> 
> Thanks!




I wrote a lot about #1 here (http://overtheboards.net/stand-out-honeybaked-d-bode-wilde-chooses-harvard/)

TLDR: not guaranteed he goes to college but if he excels over next two years I would expect him to be at Harvard in his DRAFT year (one year at NTDP and start fall 17) and likewise for Wahlstrom

On #2, never heard college as a real choice for Khodorenko but we will see, I think James is independent of Jordan, if Jordan were to leave BU for the OHL, maybe it would change things and both went. Otherwise time will tell, not guaranteed he will commit to BU. Expect Vancouver of the WHL to pursue Gildon heavily


----------



## BigGreenAlum

Wahlstrom is only in grade 9 this year, so to play at Harvard in 2017-2018, he would have to accelerate twice...seems unlikely.


----------



## tealhockey

BigGreenAlum said:


> Wahlstrom is only in grade 9 this year, so to play at Harvard in 2017-2018, he would have to accelerate twice...seems unlikely.




Not really a 9th grader by age, far from the hardest thing to do in hockey and he has to get done with school in a certain time period for NCAA regulations anyway


----------



## DonskoiDonscored

Anyone seen Nick Pastujov? What's up with him?


----------



## PuckTalk1122

*USHL Prospects for NHL draft*

Grant Jozefek on Lincoln doesn't get even close to the hype he deserves, 1st year of NHL draft eligibility and he's 3rd in USHL scoring. Unrated on early CSR and looks a bit bigger than the 5'9" he's listed as. Definate game-breaker.

Cam Morrison I think will be a pro, a big frame and the hockey instincts around the net you look for in a player who could move on. 4th in USHL scoring. 

Eeli Tolvanen on Sioux City isn't eligible until 2017, but he's the real deal as well. 8 goals at U17s.


----------



## Rogie21

Brady Tkachuk
http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/juniors/brady-tkachuk-ready-to-follow-in-family-footsteps/


----------



## 93LEAFS

OTBHockey said:


> Not really a 9th grader by age, far from the hardest thing to do in hockey and he has to get done with school in a certain time period for NCAA regulations anyway



Have a feeling accelerating that hard then clearing Harvard admissions might be tough. Could see him doing it and going to a school that will be more lax on academics. Fast tracking and getting the ACT/SAT scores needed combined with his hockey workload sounds unrealistic.


----------



## Jerrico

To anyone who has followed both extensively, who do you think is the better prospect: Connor or White?


----------



## tealhockey

93LEAFS said:


> Have a feeling accelerating that hard then clearing Harvard admissions might be tough. Could see him doing it and going to a school that will be more lax on academics. Fast tracking and getting the ACT/SAT scores needed combined with his hockey workload sounds unrealistic.




It is hard, my point was that if they continue to excel as hockey players, they will track into a similar path that a player like Zack Werenski did. The ECAC is a different conference talent-wise than the others and as a player it may be more feasible to transition than in Hockey East or the Big Ten. Harvard as a school is still challenging but if you are committing one serious talent before they start high school, another out of freshman year, admissions is on board to an extent with it or you are taking some major chances as a coach. Its worth noting the CHL and other schools are still going to be options, Wilde could even end up at another school at 17, Wahlstrom might end up coming in somewhere else at 17, maybe it will be 18. Anything can happen, but by the same token, its definitely not too crazy for them to pull it off.


----------



## Juxtaposer

Jerrico said:


> To anyone who has followed both extensively, who do you think is the better prospect: Connor or White?




I believe Connor has more upside and is a better prospect overall. He's bigger and more skilled.


----------



## benjiv1

TheJuxtaposer said:


> I believe Connor has more upside and is a better prospect overall. He's bigger and more skilled.




Connor isn't bigger.

6'1 175lbs (Connor)
6' 195lbs (White)

*Taken from their respective College sites*

I agree that Connor has the higher ceiling, although I think White has the better chance at hitting his ceiling.


----------



## usascout1

I believe White is more skilled and I have seen both play live multiple times including in August in Lake Placid. I also think White is more responsible in the defensive zone. White is physically much stronger than Connor - He tested much higher than Conner in every event at the Combine. As far as upside goes I think they both have a way to go to reach their potentials. It's also a hard question to answer as they both play a completely different style of game. If you want to win games you want White.


----------



## CutOnDime97

Clayton Keller highlights from 11/13 vs Youngstown. From bigwhite06 on YT. 

https://www.youtube.com/bigwhite06


----------



## Rogie21

PhilaFlyers said:


> Clayton Keller highlights from 11/13 vs Youngstown. From bigwhite06 on YT.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/bigwhite06





Great video! Thanks. The next night he scored the overtime game-winner against Niagara prompting his coach to say:


> "It was an outstanding play," U18 head coach Danton Cole said. "Clayton has a knack. If you look at most of our overtime games, he seems to have a hand in winning the game."




Keller got a strong review for his play at the 2015 Five Nations Tournament, too. http://thehockeywriters.com/bellows-keller-leading-usa-to-five-nations-cup/

He just shy of averaging 2 points a game for the U18s. Might he make the U.S. Junior National Team as an under-ager as Matthews and Eichel did?


----------



## Leaf Rocket

Any clue whats going on with Dominic Toninato? He was good last season?


----------



## Sens of Anarchy

benjiv1 said:


> Connor isn't bigger.
> 
> 6'1 175lbs (Connor)
> 6' 195lbs (White)
> 
> *Taken from their respective College sites*
> 
> I agree that Connor has the higher ceiling, although I think White has the better chance at hitting his ceiling.




White's the top Freshman in the NCAA so far


----------



## William H Bonney

Youth Olympic Games roster announced: http://www.usahockey.com/youtholympics?id=2253000-2016-roster

Wahlstrom there, but no Bode Wilde is probably not a good sign on his current plans for suiting up with the NTDP/Team USA in the future as I can't imagine he wasn't invited. Granted, I've never seen anything indicating this tournament is binding even though it's an IIHF tournament. 

Only 1 player (goalie) Minnesota native, but the tournament overlaps with MNHS hockey playoffs, so they probably declined if even offered. The highest touted '00 born players are there for the most part outside of Wilde.


----------



## NTDP

William H Bonney said:


> Youth Olympic Games roster announced: http://www.usahockey.com/youtholympics?id=2253000-2016-roster
> 
> Wahlstrom there, but no Bode Wilde is probably not a good sign on his current plans for suiting up with the NTDP/Team USA in the future as I can't imagine he wasn't invited. Granted, I've never seen anything indicating this tournament is binding even though it's an IIHF tournament.
> 
> Only 1 player (goalie) Minnesota native, but the tournament overlaps with MNHS hockey playoffs, so they probably declined if even offered. The highest touted '00 born players are there for the most part outside of Wilde.




Any idea if this will be streamed?


----------



## BIitz

Jake Guentzel, how's he looking? He's had a very quiet post draft career, but he's been a successful producer at every level. How come there's no hype?


----------



## wings5

William H Bonney said:


> Youth Olympic Games roster announced: http://www.usahockey.com/youtholympics?id=2253000-2016-roster
> 
> Wahlstrom there, but no Bode Wilde is probably not a good sign on his current plans for suiting up with the NTDP/Team USA in the future as I can't imagine he wasn't invited. Granted, I've never seen anything indicating this tournament is binding even though it's an IIHF tournament.
> 
> Only 1 player (goalie) Minnesota native, but the tournament overlaps with MNHS hockey playoffs, so they probably declined if even offered. The highest touted '00 born players are there for the most part outside of Wilde.




That defense and potential future NTDP defense would be downright scary with Wilde.


----------



## Mehar

wings5 said:


> That defense and potential future NTDP defense would be downright scary with Wilde.




Not sure if Wilde is 100% guaranteed to play with Team USA? On his twitter page- his main twitter picture has him in a jacket with a Hockey Canada logo. Not sure what that means but maybe he is still undecided as of now.

https://twitter.com/bodewilde27


----------



## WesternCollegeHockey

Wilde seems to gets a lot more hype here than he does in some other corners.


----------



## wings5

WesternCollegeHockey said:


> Wilde seems to gets a lot more hype here than he does in some other corners.




You don't think he deserves it?


----------



## AD1066

Mehar said:


> Not sure if Wilde is 100% guaranteed to play with Team USA? On his twitter page- his main twitter picture has him in a jacket with a Hockey Canada logo. Not sure what that means but maybe he is still undecided as of now.
> 
> https://twitter.com/bodewilde27




Who knows... last year he seemed to be favoring the US. 






But obviously a lot can change in that span.


----------



## Zaddy

How good would you guys say Scott Reedy is? He has some pretty good numbers so far in his career. Is he a guy who could potentially challenge for #1 or at least be a top5 pick next year do you think? Strengths/weaknesses in his game?

And if not him, who else from the american U17 NTDP team could potentially be a top pick? Who's the best out of Josh Norris, Grant Mismash and Evan Barratt?

All of them are listed as centres at EP but I assume some of these guys play the wing? Could you clue me in on who plays what position?


----------



## NTDP

I really like Max Gildon and David Farrance on D. Especially Farrance. He has solid poise with the puck beyond his years, also is a fantastic puck mover and skater. If he wasn't committed to go the NTDP route OHL teams would have been tripping over each other to draft him.


----------



## AmericanDream

Zaddy Zads said:


> How good would you guys say Scott Reedy is? He has some pretty good numbers so far in his career. Is he a guy who could potentially challenge for #1 or at least be a top5 pick next year do you think? Strengths/weaknesses in his game?
> 
> And if not him, who else from the american U17 NTDP team could potentially be a top pick? Who's the best out of Josh Norris, Grant Mismash and Evan Barratt?
> 
> All of them are listed as centres at EP but I assume some of these guys play the wing? Could you clue me in on who plays what position?





Barratt will be a star, simple as that. Kid is amazing and just another wave in what is coming from the high end skilled offensive tsunami of USA hockey.


----------



## gopherman23

Riley Tufte has 8+7(15) through 4 games so far this season, including the game winner against one of the best teams in the state. Odds on favorite for Mr. Hockey so far.


----------



## Bonin21

If Casey Mittelstadt accelerates he may have something to say about that.


----------



## gopherman23

Bonin21 said:


> If Casey Mittelstadt accelerates he may have something to say about that.




Definitely, but that is not a done deal at this point. I've heard he is I've heard he isn't, we shall see. Even if he was, I'd still have Tufte as the frontrunner, but it's early.


----------



## herbst20

AmericanDream said:


> Barratt will be a star, simple as that. Kid is amazing and just another wave in what is coming from the high end skilled offensive tsunami of USA hockey.




Think he stays with the NTDP with his dad now in the OHL?


----------



## AmericanDream

herbst20 said:


> Think he stays with the NTDP with his dad now in the OHL?




I honestly think he bolts after this year


----------



## Steve Kournianos

*The Draft Analyst NTDP Recap: Team USA vs Princeton*

Here's a quick recap of last Saturday's game between the U18's and Princeton. 

http://www.thedraftanalyst.com/recaps/ntdp-vs-princeton/


----------



## ecemleafs

AmericanDream said:


> Barratt will be a star, simple as that. Kid is amazing and just another wave in what is coming from the high end skilled offensive tsunami of USA hockey.




hes a commit for psu. how high end a prospect is he?


----------



## Zaddy

AmericanDream said:


> Barratt will be a star, simple as that. Kid is amazing and just another wave in what is coming from the high end skilled offensive tsunami of USA hockey.




So is he the best player on the U17 NTDP squad? What's the difference between him and Reedy? I know nothing about these kids so I'd love it if someone could give a scouting report on these guys.


----------



## cagney

Barratt is not flashy and is pretty average in most of the physical aspects of the game (skating, size, strength etc.) but always seems to produce points. He seems to be a somewhat complimentary player to me and at this point I wouldn't consider him a high end NHL prospect. I feel Reedy is the better player and NHL prospect.


----------



## orangeandblack

cagney said:


> Barratt is not flashy and is pretty average in most of the physical aspects of the game (skating, size, strength etc.) but always seems to produce points. He seems to be a somewhat complimentary player to me and at this point I wouldn't consider him a high end NHL prospect. I feel Reedy is the better player and NHL prospect.




Barratt scores wherever he goes, but yes he doesn't have that dynamic element to his game, nor will he be that big. Very strong, solid player with great hockey sense. His dad was a goalie in the Q, and now coaching in Sarnia, so I wouldn't rule out the OHL.

Cagney, how would you compare the 99s to the 97s? I have only seen a handful of the 99s.

Obviosuly not as big, but there appears to be some high end talent.


----------



## AmericanDream

Zaddy Zads said:


> So is he the best player on the U17 NTDP squad? What's the difference between him and Reedy? I know nothing about these kids so I'd love it if someone could give a scouting report on these guys.




I value Barratt as much as I valued Larkin a few years back. Larkin flew under the radar and I think I was the highest on him than anyone here during his tier-1/USNDP days. I like Barratt a lot and I think he will carve out a path very similar to Larkin. Reedy has the flash but Barratt has the intangibles and just God given ability to think the game better than most. I think he will be a real real good one, very excited for his future.


----------



## smalt021

Zaddy Zads said:


> So is he the best player on the U17 NTDP squad?




I think many people feel Farrance is the best player.


----------



## cagney

orangeandblack said:


> Cagney, how would you compare the 99s to the 97s? I have only seen a handful of the 99s.




I don't think the '99s can really be compared to the '97s. I haven't been as impressed with the more hyped '99 players as I'd hoped to be but it's early so perhaps the group will develop well over the next year or two and seem more impressive at that point.



AmericanDream said:


> I value Barratt as much as I valued Larkin a few years back. Larkin flew under the radar and I think I was the highest on him than anyone here during his tier-1/USNDP days. I like Barratt a lot and I think he will carve out a path very similar to Larkin. Reedy has the flash but Barratt has the intangibles and just God given ability to think the game better than most. I think he will be a real real good one, very excited for his future.




Larkin always had the skating ability though and that doesn't really seem to be a strength of Barratt's game. It's possible that his sense will take him far in the game but you usually want to see some dynamic elements or physical gifts when looking for NHL prospects. Perhaps he'll develop more of that over the next season or two.



smalt021 said:


> I think many people feel Farrance is the best player.




Farrance is one of the hyped '99s I wanted more from. He has good sense and ability on the PP but I was expecting him to be more dominant in transition. I think Quinn Hughes is a better player right now and Max Gildon, if he can improve his decision making, has much higher upside.


----------



## HockeyGuy1975

cagney said:


> Barratt is not flashy and is pretty average in most of the physical aspects of the game (skating, size, strength etc.) but always seems to produce points. He seems to be a somewhat complimentary player to me and at this point I wouldn't consider him a high end NHL prospect. I feel Reedy is the better player and NHL prospect.




Kind of surprised by this comment. Barratt is an excellent skater (his mom is a well-known skating coach in the region afterall -- not that this proves my point). He may not be totally flashy but he has the knack to pull an insane move out of nowhere. His hands and feet more than keep up with his hockey sense.


----------



## cagney

HockeyGuy1975 said:


> Kind of surprised by this comment. Barratt is an excellent skater (his mom is a well-known skating coach in the region afterall -- not that this proves my point). He may not be totally flashy but he has the knack to pull an insane move out of nowhere. His hands and feet more than keep up with his hockey sense.




I just don't feel he's an elite skater when compared to the best of his peers. He gets where he needs to be on the ice with smarts and anticipation rather than speed and/or agility.

To be honest I was extremely surprised to see you compare him to the likes of Eichel and Matthews in another thread. As a big fan of both US hockey and Penn State I'd love for that to be the case but I just don't see it. Perhaps he'll be a better draft prospect than I anticipate but I'd be shocked to see him in contention for the top spot in the '17 draft. It's always strange to see how differently we all see things from time to time.


----------



## Bonin21

Ben Brinkman committed to the U


----------



## HockeyGuy1975

cagney said:


> I just don't feel he's an elite skater when compared to the best of his peers. He gets where he needs to be on the ice with smarts and anticipation rather than speed and/or agility.
> 
> To be honest I was extremely surprised to see you compare him to the likes of Eichel and Matthews in another thread. As a big fan of both US hockey and Penn State I'd love for that to be the case but I just don't see it. Perhaps he'll be a better draft prospect than I anticipate but I'd be shocked to see him in contention for the top spot in the '17 draft. It's always strange to see how differently we all see things from time to time.




Maybe my wording was poor in the other thread. My purpose was really to add the name to the thread as someone to watch. I didnÂ´t mean to suggest he would be a contender for the top sport --- way, way, way too early for this kid. What I meant was I think he may emerge as the top player from this NTDP class. Going into the season I thought Reedy and Barratt would be the top players and, after a couple of months development of the team, I think it is starting to look that way. I have no idea to be honest, but my guess is Barratt is an end of the first round / second round talent. But, like I said, way too early. 

I doubt he will leave the NTDP program and jump to the OHL as others have said. He is much more raw than Eichel and Matthews at this stage and being more prudent would benefit him in the long run. That is my internet amateur scout prognosis.


----------



## Leafs87

Mathews is really good. Does he not have a thread in here ?


----------



## Woodhouse

Leafs87 said:


> Mathews is really good. Does he not have a thread in here ?



http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1611595


----------



## Leafs87

Woodhouse said:


> http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1611595




It's closed ?


----------



## Woodhouse

Leafs87 said:


> It's closed ?



Bah, grabbed part one instead of part two: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1936767


----------



## Leafs87

Woodhouse said:


> Bah, grabbed part one instead of part two: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1936767




Thanks ! Don't know why I couldn't find it in the search


----------



## S E P H

Kamil Sadlocha, Poland or United States for international hockey?


----------



## Pokerface

S E P H said:


> Kamil Sadlocha, Poland or United States for international hockey?




He has already been called up to play with the USA NTDP team. It happened January 1st.


----------



## wings5

*USHS and Prep Hockey*

Thought this would be a better place to get answers. I'm just curious about the general differences between USHS hockey and prep hockey. I originally thought Prep was similar to HS in terms of the games played, but it seems like Prep schools function separately and schools like Shattuck and South Kent for example play as many games as the CHL. It would also seem prep schools play some games in the USHS system as well. Just wondering about the differences in terms of practice schedule and practice-game ratio, thanks.


----------



## tyratoku

I got to watch both Keller and Bellows last night when they came to UND to play the exhibition game. 

Bellows hardly did a thing. He tried a toe drag move twice when entering the zone and got a shot off both times but they were weak and blocked. He floated a bit, hardly used his body, and was disappointing overall.

Keller, meanwhile, was a lot better. He was good in the defensive zone, good at faceoffs, and had several shots that looked pretty dangerous. At one point on the PP he was posted up on the right side in the circle and kept getting rebounds and passes and did the exact same shot three times in a row, going top right every time. All three times they looked good but none of them went in. 

They both looked okay, especially when you factor in the competition they played against, but overall I'd say I was more impressed with Keller. 

Someone else that stuck out to me was Greenway. As a Wild fan, I wanted to see him because the Wild drafted his brother, and he was impressive. Poised, made a few moves, had a few good plays. At the end of the game he got into it with a UND player and made a dumb move, taking a penalty and then bringing the puck with him to the penalty box. Ref called him out on it, he argued about it. Then he got a 2+10 misconduct. Even so, he was overall pretty good. Definitely lanky and needs to fill out a bit, but he looked alright.


----------



## clevelandcane

Are these kids being discussed the ones who will be eligible for the World Juniors in Buffalo?


----------



## NTDP

clevelandcane said:


> Are these kids being discussed the ones who will be eligible for the World Juniors in Buffalo?




Yeah I assume Keller will still be available, and Bellows should make that team in Buffalo as well. I think J.D. Greenway gets a hard look that year, but he has to improve his skating and mobility out there to play at that level. I can see J.D. Greenway not making the team next year, but he should be at the summer evaluation camp in August. Barratt will be getting a serious look in two years for Buffalo as well. So yeah.


----------



## USHOCKEYUS

wings5 said:


> Thought this would be a better place to get answers. I'm just curious about the general differences between USHS hockey and prep hockey. I originally thought Prep was similar to HS in terms of the games played, but it seems like Prep schools function separately and schools like Shattuck and South Kent for example play as many games as the CHL. It would also seem prep schools play some games in the USHS system as well. Just wondering about the differences in terms of practice schedule and practice-game ratio, thanks.




Most Prep teams and USHS teams play a schedule of about 30-35 games. Most kids on those teams will play a split season with a "travel team". For example in Wisconsin they will play for Team Wisconsin from Sept 1-Nov 10th area. In Boston a high school kid will play from Sept 1-Nov 10th area with a team like Neponset River Rats or Cape Cod Whalers or another split season team. In Minnesota the kids will play for a team in the High School Elite League before their regular season starts. So the kids all still wind up playing 60-65 games every year.

Shattuck, South Kent and now Cheshire are all prep schools that play a AAA travel schedule. (Id expect more prep schools to go this route in the future) They are not in a high school league but they may play a game, or game(s) vs. a high school team. They play a similar schedule to travel programs such as the Chicago Mission, Honeybaked etc... They will play 60-65 games in a season.

Most prep schools practice everyday, especially the ones that have their own rinks on campus. Some USHS schools teams will also practice everyday but many do not.

Overall most kids in either system will play 60-65 games but most are doing it for two different teams in the split season format.


----------



## DonskoiDonscored

Cooper Zech commits to UA-F.


----------



## clevelandcane

NTDP said:


> Yeah I assume Keller will still be available, and Bellows should make that team in Buffalo as well. I think J.D. Greenway gets a hard look that year, but he has to improve his skating and mobility out there to play at that level. I can see J.D. Greenway not making the team next year, but he should be at the summer evaluation camp in August. Barratt will be getting a serious look in two years for Buffalo as well. So yeah.




Thanks man.


----------



## IComeInPeace

Boeser didn't look great at the World's and Schmaltz did...

How much of Boeser's freshman success to date is because of those 2 guys vs vice versa.

Please feel free to be honest. My feelings won't get hurt (can't speak for others, but can only hope they will be the same). 
I love Boeser, but realize having those 2 guys playing with him is helping him out at least to some degree.

UND fans, or people who get to see them play...opinions???

I agree that it would be better for Boeser's development if those guys turn pro, and he stays in College for at least 1 more season. That would be a better step up, rather than going to the AHL (which will be considerably harder).


----------



## Steve Kournianos

*The Draft Analyst: Keller and Bellows tearing it up*



> *Could either player be classified as a prospect with franchise-changing potential? In a draft that we consider both Keller and Bellows to be in the upper tier of a somewhat top heavy pool of amateurs, the possibility exists. Keller, who stands 5â€™10 and weighs close to 170 pounds but likes to involve himself in corner play, consistently displays game-changing skills, even against older and physically mature defenders from the college ranks. Bellows is a bit sturdier with a well-built 5â€™11, 200 pound-frame he uses to win puck battles and tire out opponents. Their weaving and dipsy-doodling inside the opposing zone, reminiscent of what youâ€™d expect to see from seasoned NHLâ€™ers, has a dizzying effect on their peers. Keller is a magician within tight quarters, searching for second and third options when his first look is covered. Bellows will hammer away at enemy defenders with punishing hits while simultaneously controlling the puck and finding the open man.*




http://www.thedraftanalyst.com/prospects/opinion-012516/

They tend to get overlooked because of all the other bigger names, plus their omission from the WJC team was IMO unjust. Very strong chance Quinn keeps them together as freshman next season, but there's always the chance both jet early.


----------



## Sens of Anarchy

What's the skinny on Charlie MacAvoy?


----------



## ulvvf

What can you say about Cam Dineen, impressive stats but not much hype around him.


----------



## 57special

tyratoku said:


> I got to watch both Keller and Bellows last night when they came to UND to play the exhibition game.
> 
> Bellows hardly did a thing. He tried a toe drag move twice when entering the zone and got a shot off both times but they were weak and blocked. He floated a bit, hardly used his body, and was disappointing overall.
> 
> Keller, meanwhile, was a lot better. He was good in the defensive zone, good at faceoffs, and had several shots that looked pretty dangerous. At one point on the PP he was posted up on the right side in the circle and kept getting rebounds and passes and did the exact same shot three times in a row, going top right every time. All three times they looked good but none of them went in.
> 
> They both looked okay, especially when you factor in the competition they played against, but overall I'd say I was more impressed with Keller.
> 
> Someone else that stuck out to me was Greenway. As a Wild fan, I wanted to see him because the Wild drafted his brother, and he was impressive. Poised, made a few moves, had a few good plays. At the end of the game he got into it with a UND player and made a dumb move, taking a penalty and then bringing the puck with him to the penalty box. Ref called him out on it, he argued about it. Then he got a 2+10 misconduct. Even so, he was overall pretty good. Definitely lanky and needs to fill out a bit, but he looked alright.




Bellows thing was that he was always physically stronger than most kids, and played a tough game, not that he couldn't do other things. Similar to Anders Lee in that respect. 

I think Mismash (2017 eligible ) is more skilled, and faster. He has decent size and good physicality, too, but has more finesse to his game than Bellows. I much prefer Mismash's game. Brinkman(2018), might be better than both of them. I don't know how big he will get... He is already over 6' and strong, but is also a terrific Dman with just about every skill you can imagine.

Just talking about these players because I have seen them multiple times.


----------



## Juxtaposer

So, do we have any news about who's trying out for the 2000 birth year NTDP?


----------



## Bonin21

57special said:


> Bellows thing was that he was always physically stronger than most kids, and played a tough game, not that he couldn't do other things. Similar to Anders Lee in that respect.
> 
> I think Mismash (2017 eligible ) is more skilled, and faster. He has decent size and good physicality, too, but has more finesse to his game than Bellows. I much prefer Mismash's game. Brinkman(2018), might be better than both of them. I don't know how big he will get... He is already over 6' and strong, but is also a terrific Dman with just about every skill you can imagine.
> 
> Just talking about these players because I have seen them multiple times.




So much cake in one post!


----------



## Bonin21

TheJuxtaposer said:


> So, do we have any news about who's trying out for the 2000 birth year NTDP?



If Brinkman doesn't get invited they are idiots. 

Other MN names I'll be watching for are Nelson, Hain, McLaughlin, Janicke, Perbix, and Schmidt. Emberson will obviously be there. He should cross the border for college.


----------



## smalt021

Bonin21 said:


> If Brinkman doesn't get invited they are idiots.
> 
> Other MN names I'll be watching for are Nelson, Hain, McLaughlin, Janicke, Perbix, and Schmidt. Emberson will obviously be there. He should cross the border for college.






TheJuxtaposer said:


> So, do we have any news about who's trying out for the 2000 birth year NTDP?





Last year's invites were announced March 11.


----------



## Juxtaposer

smalt021 said:


> Last year's invites were announced March 11.




Thanks, good to know.


----------



## William H Bonney

Team USA plays Team Canada for gold in the Youth Olympic Games tomorrow morning. The game will be live streamed on YouTube at 9AM EST.

Here are the highlights from each game in the tournament so far:

W, 4:1 - Finland
W, 8:0 - Norway
L, 4:2 - Canada
W, 4:2 - Russia
W, 3:0 - Russia

Jake Wise is leading the team in scoring with 3 goals, 6 assists followed by Tyler Weiss with 3 goals, 5 assists. Full stats here.

Obviously just highlights but you can see why Jake Wise has garnered so much hype.


----------



## Pokerface

Congratulations to team USA on their 5-2 win over Canada today. Incredible amount of talent on this team.


----------



## AmericanDream

attack of the W's with this birth year! 9 forwards is a bit odd for a tournament like this....

overall a lot of talent coming for the future.


----------



## NTDP

AmericanDream said:


> attack of the W's with this birth year! 9 forwards is a bit odd for a tournament like this....
> 
> overall a lot of talent coming for the future.




That team had a lot of speed and firepower up front. I thought the D played well too, good gap control and played sound 1 on 1. Only saw two games (Russia and against Canada) but like what I see from them. One guy on D that I though was really good was Christian Krygier. Has some speed and plays a really well rounded game. Interesting to see where these kids go from here.


----------



## Bonin21

Goal of the year in MN HS hockey. Noah Cates OT winner to go to state. Decent crowd at Aldrich.


----------



## Club

Grant Mishmash. haha cool name dude


----------



## Leaf Rocket

Bonin21 said:


> Goal of the year in MN HS hockey. Noah Cates OT winner to go to state. Decent crowd at Aldrich.





that's pretty awesome


----------



## Jaykay

NTDP eval camp list: http://www.usahockeyntdp.com/news_article/show/618903?referrer_id=666974


----------



## dwanmaster*

Jaykay said:


> NTDP eval camp list: http://www.usahockeyntdp.com/news_article/show/618903?referrer_id=666974




So much talent. Good that Wilde is there too


----------



## smalt021

Wow. Pretty tough to get down to 2/8/12 but here goes:

G	Drew DeRidder
G	Todd Scott

D	Bode Wilde
D	Benjamin Brinkman
D	Ty Emberson
D	Mattias Samuelsson
D	Christian Krygier
D	Will MacKinnon
D	Jacob Semik
D	Brandon Tabakin

F	Jake Wise
F	Oliver Wahlstrom
F	Tyler Weiss
F	Jack DeBoer
F	Gavin Hain
F	Joel Farabee
F	Patrick Giles
F	Nolan Foote
F	Blade Jenkins
F	Jaxon Nelson
F	Jacob Goldowski
F	Jacob Pivonka


----------



## dwanmaster*

smalt021 said:


> Wow. Pretty tough to get down to 2/8/12 but here goes:
> 
> G	Drew DeRidder
> G	Todd Scott
> 
> D	Bode Wilde
> D	Benjamin Brinkman
> D	Ty Emberson
> D	Mattias Samuelsson
> D	Christian Krygier
> D	Will MacKinnon
> D	Jacob Semik
> D	Brandon Tabakin
> 
> F	Jake Wise
> F	Oliver Wahlstrom
> F	Tyler Weiss
> F	Jack DeBoer
> F	Gavin Hain
> F	Joel Farabee
> F	Patrick Giles
> F	Nolan Foote
> F	Blade Jenkins
> F	Jaxon Nelson
> F	Jacob Goldowski
> F	Jacob Pivonka




I'd put Walsh in for Hain


----------



## AmericanDream

simply loaded birth year. from top to bottom this is the class the can put the US pound for pound even with Canada.

so excited for this group, future continuing to look so bright...thank God we are developing star forwards and especially stud centers with size.


----------



## NTDP

AmericanDream said:


> simply loaded birth year. from top to bottom this is the class the can put the US pound for pound even with Canada.
> 
> so excited for this group, future continuing to look so bright...thank God we are developing star forwards and especially stud centers with size.




Do you think it will get to a point where this team is becoming to good? Like for example even the U17's are having some better success against USHL teams. By the time this 2000 birth year is the U18 team they are going to shred that league. They'd give dome decent OHL teams a run for their money 2 years from now. They will never get rid of the program, but that team will be loaded.

Edit: By the way, when I say to good, I'm not implying this could be the best team in junior hockey that year, just speaking for the teams they will be playing that year. The USHL is a great league and getting better by the year, but that NTDP team is stacked.


----------



## smalt021

Good stuff from Jasper..

http://overtheboards.net/ntdp-2016-camp-invites-00/


----------



## dwanmaster*

Casey Mittelstadt is so good at hockey


----------



## CutOnDime97

Some good hockey bloodlines on that USNTDP list.

Doboer, two different Samuelsson's, Dowd, Foote


----------



## wings5

NTDP said:


> Do you think it will get to a point where this team is becoming to good? Like for example even the U17's are having some better success against USHL teams. By the time this 2000 birth year is the U18 team they are going to shred that league. They'd give dome decent OHL teams a run for their money 2 years from now. They will never get rid of the program, but that team will be loaded.
> 
> Edit: By the way, when I say to good, I'm not implying this could be the best team in junior hockey that year, just speaking for the teams they will be playing that year. The USHL is a great league and getting better by the year, but that NTDP team is stacked.




For sure they could be the best in the USHL they are already close if not already are ( u18s ). For u17s I doubt it just based on physical/mental maturity.


----------



## AmericanDream

BestPlayerAvailable said:


> Some good hockey bloodlines on that USNTDP list.
> 
> Doboer, two different Samuelsson's, Dowd, Foote




ex NHLer and one of my fan favs from years back Todd Krygier's son Christian is here as well..

same for ex NHLer Michal Pivonka's son, he is an absolute stud.

Brian Savage's son Ryan is here as well as John Gruden's Jonathan.


----------



## AmericanDream

keep an eye on Blade Jenkins- floors me every time I see him - my next Dylan Larkin type player for this group.


----------



## herbst20

AmericanDream said:


> ex NHLer and one of my fan favs from years back Todd Krygier's son Christian is here as well..
> 
> same for ex NHLer Michal Pivonka's son, he is an absolute stud.
> 
> Brian Savage's son Ryan is here as well as John Gruden's Jonathan.





Bit surprised that Christian Krygier hasnt tendered with Muskegon......where his dad coaches. I am willing to be he does if the NTDP doesnt come calling


----------



## canuck2010

The reason that the USA will soon dominate International hockey. 23 NHL teams will tend to recruit an awful lot of youngsters.

That and the option of being able to play in Canada and receive top notch hockey training from as early as 14 years old.


----------



## wings5

canuck2010 said:


> The reason that the USA will soon dominate International hockey. 23 NHL teams will tend to recruit an awful lot of youngsters.
> 
> That and the option of being able to play in Canada and receive top notch hockey training from as early as 14 years old.




It's been that way for a while, if there are improvements it will not be because of this.


----------



## William H Bonney

canuck2010 said:


> The reason that the USA will soon dominate International hockey. 23 NHL teams will tend to recruit an awful lot of youngsters.
> 
> That and the option of being able to play in Canada and receive top notch hockey training from as early as 14 years old.




USA Hockey won't "soon dominate International hockey."

We're obviously getting better but we still have a long way to go.

If/when USAH takes the next step in its overall product it will likely be a result of the ADM (American Development Model).


----------



## William H Bonney

herbst20 said:


> Bit surprised that Christian Krygier hasnt tendered with Muskegon......where his dad coaches. I am willing to be he does if the NTDP doesnt come calling




I didn't see much of the Youth Olympic Games, but I'd be surprised if he's not on the NTDP. He was very impressive.


----------



## William H Bonney

NTDP said:


> Do you think it will get to a point where this team is becoming to good? Like for example even the U17's are having some better success against USHL teams. By the time this 2000 birth year is the U18 team they are going to shred that league. They'd give dome decent OHL teams a run for their money 2 years from now. They will never get rid of the program, but that team will be loaded.
> 
> Edit: By the way, when I say to good, I'm not implying this could be the best team in junior hockey that year, just speaking for the teams they will be playing that year. The USHL is a great league and getting better by the year, but that NTDP team is stacked.




I wouldn't say the NTDP is becoming too good. Is it the best use of resources to improve USAH? Maybe, maybe not, but it's not because the NTDP is too dominant. The USHL is a huge challenge for the U17 team each season, and they usually struggle for consistent success. The U17s only have 5 USHL wins so far this year. The U18s usually account for most of the USHL success year-in, year-out, due to the extra year of maturity, but the U18s don't play the majority of the USHL schedule.

The '00s look to be a very strong birth year for USAH, especially at forward, but a lot can happen in a short period of time. Here's hoping this class mimics the '96 and '97 birth years, which generated a lot of talent for USAH.


----------



## smalt021

William H Bonney said:


> I didn't see much of the Youth Olympic Games, but I'd be surprised if he's not on the NTDP. He was very impressive.




Krygier looked to have great chemistry with MacKinnon as a D pairing.


----------



## wings5

William H Bonney said:


> I wouldn't say the NTDP is becoming too good. Is it the best use of resources to improve USAH? Maybe, maybe not, but it's not because the NTDP is too dominant. The USHL is a huge challenge for the U17 team each season, and they usually struggle for consistent success. The U17s only have 5 USHL wins so far this year. The U18s usually account for most of the USHL success year-in, year-out, due to the extra year of maturity, but the U18s don't play the majority of the USHL schedule.
> 
> The '00s look to be a very strong birth year for USAH, especially at forward, but a lot can happen in a short period of time. Here's hoping this class mimics the '96 and '97 birth years, which generated a lot of talent for USAH.




I like how you are not overly optimistic. I'm the same way at times such as when Canada plays Russia or Sweden and Canadians get overconfident saying Canada will win because they have more draft picks. The 00s seem special but there was praising of Colin Jacobs, McColgan,Ambroz, Clarke, Khodorenko in the past then there is large regression, happens with players in every nation. It's best to not be overly optimistic wen talking about 15/16 year olds. Plus I believe alot of those talented kids might not develop as well on the 4th line of the NTDP.


----------



## canuck2010

wings5 said:


> It's been that way for a while, if there are improvements it will not be because of this.





Why not? Just look at the last names on recent and future USA rosters. Not just Canadian offspring I might point out. In fact with so many AHL teams in the USA the pipeline might even be greater.


----------



## wings5

canuck2010 said:


> Why not? Just look at the last names on recent and future USA rosters. Not just Canadian offspring I might point out. In fact with so many AHL teams in the USA the pipeline might even be greater.




It would of happened awhile ago then theres been this many teams in the AHL/NHL for a while, as well as many former players retiring.It's still way too early to tell anything, and bloodlines don't guarantee success.


----------



## canuck2010

wings5 said:


> It would of happened awhile ago then theres been this many teams in the AHL/NHL for a while, as well as many former players retiring.It's still way too early to tell anything, and bloodlines don't guarantee success.




Critical mass, a tipping point. Other than in a few pockets hockey really wasn't really played that much. 

Wayne Gretzky and the 1980 win for the ages helped to change that. Even the son of an NHL player needs to play somewhere. Look at St. Louis for instance.


----------



## NTDP

canuck2010 said:


> Why not? Just look at the last names on recent and future USA rosters. Not just Canadian offspring I might point out. In fact with so many AHL teams in the USA the pipeline might even be greater.




The majority of talent being produced at the youth levels from the American Development Model (ADM) and our AAA and High School teams across the country have no Canadian ties.


----------



## canuck2010

NTDP said:


> The majority of talent being produced at the youth levels from the American Development Model (ADM) and our AAA and High School teams across the country have no Canadian ties.




Of course I realize that and you are accurate with what you say however I stand by my original statement and it's not just not Canadian offspring.

Not meant to offend anyone by the way. Just hope that we kick your as the next time out.


----------



## dwanmaster*

Are there any reports on the NTDP camp that just happened?


----------



## Juxtaposer

Squid12 said:


> Are there any reports on the NTDP camp that just happened?




All I've been able to find was that Jake Wise was the best player.

I think the first commits started coming out around this time last year and the full team was announced mid-April? I'm really excited for this iteration of the NTDP, particularly the decisions of some of the duel citizens like Bode Wilde.


----------



## Mickey the mouse

Squid12 said:


> Are there any reports on the NTDP camp that just happened?




I heard Wise, Weiss, Walsh, Pivonka, Gruden, 2 or 3 more up front ( I forgot ).

Both Samuelsons, Wilde and Mackinnon on back end. The D are supposed to be REALLY good.

I'll fill in a few more later on tonight when I get names


----------



## Mickey the mouse

Mickey the mouse said:


> I heard Wise, Weiss, Walsh, Pivonka, Gruden, 2 or 3 more up front ( I forgot ).
> 
> Both Samuelsons, Wilde and Mackinnon on back end. The D are supposed to be REALLY good.
> 
> I'll fill in a few more later on tonight when I get names




Update.... Just who I've heard / nothing confirmed

F's - Deboer, Farabee, Nelson and Goldowski

D - Stasny, King, Brinkman

G - Karkie

Nothing confirmed if they all accepted ..... These are the players I HEARD we're invited


----------



## CutOnDime97

Random question, but the year after Keith Tkachuk left BU (91-92) he played 45 games for Team USA.

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8856

What team was that? Was it a USNTDP type deal?


----------



## William H Bonney

BestPlayerAvailable said:


> Random question, but the year after Keith Tkachuk left BU (91-92) he played 45 games for Team USA.
> 
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=8856
> 
> What team was that? Was it a USNTDP type deal?




No. It was a team/preparation for the 1992 Winter Olympics.


----------



## CutOnDime97

William H Bonney said:


> No. It was a team/preparation for the 1992 Winter Olympics.




Ah makes sense. Thanks a lot.


----------



## orangeandblack

Any reason why the leading scorer of the OHL Cup wasn't invited to NTDP Camp?


----------



## Pokerface

orangeandblack said:


> Any reason why the leading scorer of the OHL Cup wasn't invited to NTDP Camp?




Thomas probably decided to go straight into the OHL. He either turned down the invitation or it just wasn't given. This is a strange year for the US. There's a case to be made that we have enough talent this year for two teams.


----------



## Juxtaposer

So... Is this legit or is he just saying this so he can go to the OHL team of his choosing?


----------



## wings5

TheJuxtaposer said:


> So... Is this legit or is he just saying this so he can go to the OHL team of his choosing?





Has there ever been a case where a player who played at least a year for the NTDP ended up playing for Canada afterwards?


----------



## Rabid Ranger

wings5 said:


> Has there ever been a case where a player who played at least a year for the NTDP ended up playing for Canada afterwards?




I don't recall any as you typically get locked in playing IIHF sanctioned events. Wilde is probably a one and done though. It's been done many times before.


----------



## Juxtaposer

Rabid Ranger said:


> I don't recall any as you typically get locked in playing IIHF sanctioned events. Wilde is probably a one and done though. It's been done many times before.




Are there any IIHF sanctioned events that the U17's participate in that would therefore lock Wilde into the U.S.?

Also, what is the purpose of just doing one year with the NTDP? Just a way to get to the OHL team you want while also not directly lying to the NTDP about your commitment.


----------



## dwanmaster*

TheJuxtaposer said:


> Are there any IIHF sanctioned events that the U17's participate in that would therefore lock Wilde into the U.S.?
> 
> Also, what is the purpose of just doing one year with the NTDP? Just a way to get to the OHL team you want while also not directly lying to the NTDP about your commitment.




He could get called up for the U-18s like Reedy, Keller etc


----------



## Rabid Ranger

Squid12 said:


> He could get called up for the U-18s like Reedy, Keller etc




That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Rogie21

IIRC, there was a player several years ago who opted to leave the NTDP after one year and there was a financial penalty involved. Is this still the case?


----------



## Rekus

Rogie21 said:


> IIRC, there was a player several years ago who opted to leave the NTDP after one year and there was a financial penalty involved. Is this still the case?




The NTDP has a clause in their contracts that impose a fee for leaving early. The fee is a reimbursement of the investment that was made by the NTDP in the player. 

Not sure if that would hold water in court, but everyone signs the contract of their own free will....


----------



## orangeandblack

NTDP is one year contracts. This has already been confirmed numerous times on this board by parents of former players.


----------



## Rekus

orangeandblack said:


> NTDP is one year contracts. This has already been confirmed numerous times on this board by parents of former players.




Its a 2 year contract. I know this.

The second year is the crucial year. They want/would like to have developed the squad to win the world U18 championship.


----------



## hockey38

Rekus said:


> Its a 2 year contract. I know this.
> 
> The second year is the crucial year. They want/would to to have developed the squad to win the world U18 championship.




It was Ryan MacInnis who left early and if I remember correctly, the buyout was rumored to be around $50k.


----------



## orangeandblack

Any more word on who has committed? Twitter has Blade Jenkins committing too.

What is the current list looking like?


----------



## Juxtaposer

orangeandblack said:


> Any more word on who has committed? Twitter has Blade Jenkins committing too.
> 
> What is the current list looking like?




I think I saw Jaxon Nelson committed to a USHL team, so presumably he didn't get an invite?


----------



## Jaykay

TheJuxtaposer said:


> I think I saw Jaxon Nelson committed to a USHL team, so presumably he didn't get an invite?




He was invited but turned it down.


----------



## Juxtaposer

Jaykay said:


> He was invited but turned it down.




Huh. I'm asking an honest question because I genuinely don't know: What is the benefit of choosing the USHL over the NTDP?


----------



## Bonin21

TheJuxtaposer said:


> Huh. I'm asking an honest question because I genuinely don't know: What is the benefit of choosing the USHL over the NTDP?



He can be the man in SF for two years. He could have been a fourth liner for all we know with how deep the NTDP will be. I questioned it at first, too, but it makes sense. SF is very close to home for him, too.


----------



## dwanmaster*

Bonin21 said:


> He can be the man in SF for two years. He could have been a fourth liner for all we know with how deep the NTDP will be. I questioned it at first, too, but it makes sense. SF is very close to home for him, too.




Yeah only a half hour away. He could probably still go to school at Luverne if he wanted


----------



## Juxtaposer

Bonin21 said:


> He can be the man in SF for two years. He could have been a fourth liner for all we know with how deep the NTDP will be. I questioned it at first, too, but it makes sense. SF is very close to home for him, too.




Makes sense.


----------



## Rekus

TheJuxtaposer said:


> Huh. I'm asking an honest question because I genuinely don't know: What is the benefit of choosing the USHL over the NTDP?




If you are not a 1st liner at the NTDP not worth going. Better to go elsewhere and get more ice time.


----------



## herbst20

Rekus said:


> If you are not a 1st liner at the NTDP not worth going. Better to go elsewhere and get more ice time.




Tell that to Dylan Larkin.


He was the 2nd line Center when he was there.

1st line was:

Milano-Eichel- Tuch


----------



## SalVitro

Rekus said:


> If you are not a 1st liner at the NTDP not worth going. Better to go elsewhere and get more ice time.




I agree with you. The top handful of players on the NTDP are legit - the rest should just be playing on a regular USHL team. In fact, they should just get rid of the NTDP and all players go to the USHL. There's no development team in Canada, and they system works just fine up there.


----------



## Rekus

herbst20 said:


> Tell that to Dylan Larkin.
> 
> 
> He was the 2nd line Center when he was there.
> 
> 1st line was:
> 
> Milano-Eichel- Tuch




Yes, he amongst many others would know. Better than Milano yet was on the second line.

NTDP becomes like any other team with its first liners and then everyone else.


----------



## tealhockey

Rekus said:


> Yes, he amongst many others would know. Better than Milano yet was on the second line.
> 
> NTDP becomes like any other team with its first liners and then everyone else.




Usually the NTDP's first line is better than any other first line around, so that makes some sense. Milano + Eichel had a ton of success. I wouldn't use Larkin as a good example of second liners thriving, it was more like 2 first lines.


----------



## DSuttersface

TheJuxtaposer said:


> Huh. I'm asking an honest question because I genuinely don't know: What is the benefit of choosing the USHL over the NTDP?




I think for Nelson it was the fact that Souix Falls is close to his home so he doesn't have to travel far at all. I would bet that was a big factor in the decision. 

http://www.sbncollegehockey.com/jun...n-signs-ushl-tender-with-sioux-falls-stampede


----------



## Jaykay

Will the full NTDP roster be released this week?


----------



## William H Bonney

Jaykay said:


> Will the full NTDP roster be released this week?




Probably not the full roster, but a good chuck of the first commitments should be announced later this week before the OHL draft on Saturday, April 9th.

For reference, last year they named their first 10 commitments on Thursday, April 9th, two days before the OHL draft.


----------



## William H Bonney

With both Logan Brown and Casey Mittelstadt already added to the IIHF U18 squad, it'll be interesting to see who else USAH adds for the tournament. Kailer Yamamoto is now available, and assuming he's fully healthy, should be added as well. The NTDP U18 team's forward group is really underwhelming beyond the top line (Keller/Bellows/Anderson), especially because guys like Pastujov, Khodorenko, and McPhee have fallen far short of their hype, so adding those three would go a long way to shore up the scoring depth. Scott Reedy from the U17s has been up with the U18s for the last 7 games, but I don't think he'd help much at the U18s.

Additionally, guys like Cam Dineen and Jakob Chychrun popcorn could be available on the back-end as well as both are facing game sevens in the OHL playoffs.


----------



## Bonin21

It seems like Khodorenko might have already been sent down. That puts them at 13 forwards with Mittelstadt, Reedy, and Brown. Obviously they could demote others to make room.

They have 8 D on the roster, but could surely demote a couple to make room for one big gun back there.


----------



## AmericanDream

would love to see Yamamoto added as well, but he has been banged up a bunch so he might want to rest.

I hope he comes because you would now have an insane trio of Brown, Yamamoto, and Mittelstadt as a second line potential that would be hard to stop.


----------



## William H Bonney

Yamamoto, Brown, and Mittelstadt are the non-NTDP players added.

http://www.usahockeyntdp.com/news_article/show/632765?referrer_id=654408


----------



## herbst20

'00 forward TJ Walsh has tendered with Cedar Rapids


----------



## Bonin21

Michael Campoli is the D demoted for those that like to track that stuff.


----------



## AD1066

Surprised to see Logan Brown on there -- does participation in this tournament lock him in to representing the US internationally?


----------



## Juxtaposer

herbst20 said:


> '00 forward TJ Walsh has tendered with Cedar Rapids




I'm honestly really shocked by this. He would definitely play on the USNTDP's top line, no?


----------



## Rabid Ranger

AD1066 said:


> Surprised to see Logan Brown on there -- does participation in this tournament lock him in to representing the US internationally?




Yes.


----------



## William H Bonney

TheJuxtaposer said:


> I'm honestly really shocked by this. He would definitely play on the USNTDP's top line, no?




I'm surprised. He's similar to Weiss but I liked Weiss more at the YOG. I'm guessing they didn't see Walsh in the top 6. As of now, the '00 forward group is loaded though.


----------



## Paxon

AD1066 said:


> Surprised to see Logan Brown on there -- does participation in this tournament lock him in to representing the US internationally?




Yep, at least as far as other IIHF tournaments (including the Olympics) go. Once you represent a team in an IIHF tournament you are locked in.


----------



## Rekus

Bonin21 said:


> Michael Campoli is the D demoted for those that like to track that stuff.




He is a dual citizen. How do you know he did not leave on his own?


----------



## Juxtaposer

William H Bonney said:


> I'm surprised. He's similar to Weiss but I liked Weiss more at the YOG. I'm guessing they didn't see Walsh in the top 6. As of now, the '00 forward group is loaded though.




Not even top-6? Wise, Wahlstrom, Weiss, DeBoer, Pivonka? Am I missing someone? IMO Walsh would easily be in the top-6. Weird.


----------



## William H Bonney

TheJuxtaposer said:


> Not even top-6? Wise, Wahlstrom, Weiss, DeBoer, Pivonka? Am I missing someone? IMO Walsh would easily be in the top-6. Weird.




I don't know. Blade Jenkins maybe? Based on hype Walsh would be there, but it's USAH so they're likely not pegging the most skilled for the top 6.


----------



## Juxtaposer

William H Bonney said:


> I don't know. Blade Jenkins maybe? Based on hype Walsh would be there, but it's USAH so they're likely not pegging the most skilled for the top 6.




Ah, I forgot about Jenkins. I guess that would theoretically make sense, even though I disagree with USAH on many points, specifically their obsession with the old-school top-6/bottom-6 mentality.


----------



## SalVitro

William H Bonney said:


> ... The NTDP U18 team's forward group is really underwhelming beyond the top line (Keller/Bellows/Anderson), especially because guys like Pastujov, Khodorenko, and McPhee have fallen far short of their hype...




I agree..


----------



## Jaykay

SalVitro said:


> I agree..




Most of those games were played by the U-17 team.


----------



## Bonin21

Rekus said:


> He is a dual citizen. How do you know he did not leave on his own?




Think we would have heard a lot more about that lol. I know you defend him, but he fell off the map this year. Which other D would you have demoted?


----------



## SalVitro

Jaykay said:


> Most of those games were played by the U-17 team.




True, but even the U18 NTDP team has not dominated in the USHL games I've seen. Last year's U18 NTDP team was much stronger.


----------



## Juxtaposer

Full NTDP roster announced!

http://www.usahockeyntdp.com/news_article/show/633996?referrer_id=666974

That top-6 is stacked and the D is incredible.


----------



## AD1066

TheJuxtaposer said:


> Full NTDP roster announced!
> 
> http://www.usahockeyntdp.com/news_article/show/633996?referrer_id=666974
> 
> That top-6 is stacked and the D is incredible.




No TJ Walsh?

Also, it must be challenging to add variety to those little blurbs:

scored 11 goals
potted 14 goals
notched five markers 
notched six goals
tallied 17 markers
lit the lamp nine times

You get the idea


----------



## Juxtaposer

AD1066 said:


> No TJ Walsh?




He tendered with a USHL team a few days ago. I was as shocked as you are but if the team told him he wasn't likely to play top-6 minutes (over Wise, Wahlstrom, Jenkins, Weiss, DeBoer, and Pivonka, I suspect is the clear top-6) then he probably decided that getting top minutes with a USHL team would be better for his development.


----------



## Foppa

Krygier is a surprise omission no?


----------



## Juxtaposer

Foppa said:


> Krygier is a surprise omission no?




From what I saw at the YOG, IMO yes.


----------



## William H Bonney

The following players from the YOG Gold Medal squad didn't make the NTDP team:


F -Ryan Savage
F -TJ Walsh
D - Christian Krygier
D - Jacob Semik
G - Drew DeRidder
G - Todd Scott

Surprised at no Walsh as previously described. He's really talented, but the '00 forward group is loaded. I imagine they didn't see him as a lock for the top 6.

Also surprised at no Krygier and DeRidder. They were both excellent at the YOG. Two Minnesotans in goal, so they weren't options for the YOG, and they're both bigger than DeRidder.


----------



## Juxtaposer

William H Bonney said:


> Also surprised at no Krygier and DeRidder. They were both excellent at the YOG. Two Minnesotans in goal, so they weren't options for the YOG, and they're both bigger than DeRidder.




Maybe it's a Walsh sort of situation with Krygier? Knowing Wilde, Miller, and the Samuelssons (who both had great camps) were ahead of him affected the decision?


----------



## AmericanDream

biggest omission for me is Brinkman as from everything I heard this kid should be a top 4 on this team. very confused on this one to be honest, but still loaded overall like the 92 blue line was a few years back.

Krygier is a bit shocking due to his YOG performance but only so many spots to go around and you likely had to pick both Samuelsson kids and not just one- package deal (though both deserving).

lots of great forwards and only so much room for them. 

and I would like to reiterate again, Blade Jenkins is the real deal!


----------



## smalt021

AmericanDream said:


> biggest omission for me is Brinkman as from everything I heard this kid should be a top 4 on this team. very confused on this one to be honest, but still loaded overall like the 92 blue line was a few years back.
> 
> Krygier is a bit shocking due to his YOG performance but only so many spots to go around and you likely had to pick both Samuelsson kids and not just one- package deal (though both deserving).
> 
> lots of great forwards and only so much room for them.
> 
> and I would like to reiterate again, Blade Jenkins is the real deal!




YHH has learned that three players declined their invite - Ben Brinkman (Edina HS), Gavin Hain (Grand Rapids HS) and Jaxon Nelson (Luverne HS)


----------



## Juxtaposer

smalt021 said:


> YHH has learned that three players declined their invite - Ben Brinkman (Edina HS), Gavin Hain (Grand Rapids HS) and Jaxon Nelson (Luverne HS)




Gotcha. Do you know where they plan to play?


----------



## AmericanDream

I don't get why you would go to this camp if you were planning on turning the offer down...seems weird to me. these kids knew this group would be loaded so if you had any feeling you wouldn't get a top role, then why go unless you want to stay in good graces with USA Hockey and just show up and go through the motions.


----------



## dwanmaster*

AmericanDream said:


> I don't get why you would go to this camp if you were planning on turning the offer down...seems weird to me. these kids knew this group would be loaded so if you had any feeling you wouldn't get a top role, then why go unless you want to stay in good graces with USA Hockey and just show up and go through the motions.




To see where you stack up against the best players in the nation?


----------



## AmericanDream

Squid12 said:


> To see where you stack up against the best players in the nation?




they get that every year at Select Festivals.

well a few of them found out and then turned down the offer for the best junior team in North America for draftees? this isn't the first time we see these things, the USNDP isn't for everyone, but I see more guys not coming to the camp over turning it down. just weird as a few other kids would have loved the chance to show "their stuff" and have every intention of accepting if invited.

I am not *****ing about this, just find it weird is all.


----------



## orangeandblack

AmericanDream said:


> biggest omission for me is Brinkman as from everything I heard this kid should be a top 4 on this team. very confused on this one to be honest, but still loaded overall like the 92 blue line was a few years back.
> 
> Krygier is a bit shocking due to his YOG performance but only so many spots to go around and you likely had to pick both Samuelsson kids and not just one- package deal (though both deserving).
> 
> lots of great forwards and only so much room for them.
> 
> and I would like to reiterate again, Blade Jenkins is the real deal!




Package deal? They aren't brothers.


----------



## AmericanDream

orangeandblack said:


> Package deal? They aren't brothers.




their fathers are brothers and they are cousins...not far fetched for them to say if you want one you pick us both...purely my speculation but I couldn't see just one making it to be honest.


----------



## William H Bonney

AmericanDream said:


> their fathers are brothers and they are cousins...not far fetched for them to say if you want one you pick us both...purely my speculation but I couldn't see just one making it to be honest.




Ulf and Kjell aren't brothers or even related.


----------



## AmericanDream

William H Bonney said:


> Ulf and Kjell aren't brothers or even related.




they are both big, ugly, cheap shot artists from Sweden..they are twins

that's actually hilarious as 30 years of my life of being told and believing this has just mind=blown...too damn funny.


----------



## orangeandblack

Guys turn the offer down for their own reasons.


----------



## KingLB

TheJuxtaposer said:


> Full NTDP roster announced!
> 
> http://www.usahockeyntdp.com/news_article/show/633996?referrer_id=666974
> 
> That top-6 is stacked and the D is incredible.




Slim pickins' out West this year. And both from AZ!


----------



## Bonin21

Jenkins goes 4th and Weiss goes 15th in the OHL draft. NTDP roster shakeup coming before the season even starts? More likely one and done.


----------



## Jaykay

TheJuxtaposer said:


> Gotcha. Do you know where they plan to play?




Nelson will play with Sioux Falls in the USHL. 

Brinkman is only a ninth grader and he's a three sport athlete. Apparently he wants to keep playing all three sports so I think it's a safe bet he'll return to Edina. 

I would imagine Hain will return to Grand Rapids.


----------



## Jaykay

No surprise to see Karki make it but I really wasn't expecting Ullan to be the second goaltender.


----------



## Rogie21

Does anyone have info on DJ King from Mississauga?


----------



## Juxtaposer

Jaykay said:


> Nelson will play with Sioux Falls in the USHL.
> 
> Brinkman is only a ninth grader and he's a three sport athlete. Apparently he wants to keep playing all three sports so I think it's a safe bet he'll return to Edina.
> 
> I would imagine Hain will return to Grand Rapids.




Thanks man.


Christian Krygier goes in the late rounds to London, so that answers that question.


----------



## AmericanDream

Saginaw and Sarnia went pretty heavy on US kids...London does their usual few US kids and eve Hamilton went pretty solid with US kids.

I have been talking about Blade Jenkins as one of the next bright ones, but even I am shocked he went 4th with his USNDP commitment. Pretty crazy, then Saginaw follows that up with Bode Wilde..could be a special draft if they get both to come at some point. Two very high picks on US kids with the USNDP. Same with Weiss at 15.

Surprised Krygier went as low as he did, he likely reports but still shocked there...kind of like how low Cam Dineen went which made no sense to me either at the time.


----------



## herbst20

AmericanDream said:


> Saginaw and Sarnia went pretty heavy on US kids...London does their usual few US kids and eve Hamilton went pretty solid with US kids.
> 
> I have been talking about Blade Jenkins as one of the next bright ones, but even I am shocked he went 4th with his USNDP commitment. Pretty crazy, then Saginaw follows that up with Bode Wilde..could be a special draft if they get both to come at some point. Two very high picks on US kids with the USNDP. Same with Weiss at 15.
> 
> *Surprised Krygier went as low as he did, he likely reports but still shocked there*...kind of like how low Cam Dineen went which made no sense to me either at the time.





You think he goes to the OHL when his dad is a USHL coach? Cant look good for his father and the USHL path if you send your own child to the OHL. I dont think that will sit well with USHL brass.


----------



## herbst20

Krygier signed a tender with the Lincoln Stars of the USHL.

It makes sense as Lincoln's GM used to work with Todd Krygier in Muskegon.


----------



## Foppa

Who are the 2000 USHL tenders so far?

- Curtis Hall, Youngstown
- Jaxon Nelson, Sioux Falls
- TJ Walsh, Cedar Rapids
- Max Ellis, Youngstown
- Calen Kiefiuk, Bloomington
- Christian Krygier, Lincoln

Missing any?

Also, couple quick question for USA followers:

1) When guys are "called up" at points in the season for the U17's...like Sadlocha this season...does that mean they will be part of the U18's moving forward or is it more of a trial with no guarantees?

2) Is there any indication on where Mittelstadt will play next year? His EP page says his commitment to to Gophers is for 17-18, although I know that could potentially be moved up. Otherwise it is stay in high school or Green Bay, correct? I know Tufte stayed in high school this year and is doing just fine as a top draft prospect but it seems Mittelstadt may be an even more advanced prospect and I was wondering what the odds were he'd be in the NCAA next year.


----------



## orangeandblack

Mittelstadt accelerated so he should be at Minnesota in the fall.


----------



## Mickey the mouse

Foppa said:


> Who are the 2000 USHL tenders so far?
> 
> - Curtis Hall, Youngstown
> - Jaxon Nelson, Sioux Falls
> - TJ Walsh, Cedar Rapids
> - Max Ellis, Youngstown
> - Calen Kiefiuk, Bloomington
> - Christian Krygier, Lincoln
> 
> Missing any?
> 
> Also, couple quick question for USA followers:
> 
> 1) When guys are "called up" at points in the season for the U17's...like Sadlocha this season...does that mean they will be part of the U18's moving forward or is it more of a trial with no guarantees?
> 
> 2) Is there any indication on where Mittelstadt will play next year? His EP page says his commitment to to Gophers is for 17-18, although I know that could potentially be moved up. Otherwise it is stay in high school or Green Bay, correct? I know Tufte stayed in high school this year and is doing just fine as a top draft prospect but it seems Mittelstadt may be an even more advanced prospect and I was wondering what the odds were he'd be in the NCAA next year.




Guys are called up because of rostered players sick, injuries, etc..

Usually call up guys that are close in location to where they are going to play and who they might want to look at if a current player decides to leave. 

No guarantees that I'm aware of.


----------



## smalt021

Foppa said:


> Who are the 2000 USHL tenders so far?
> 
> - Curtis Hall, Youngstown
> - Jaxon Nelson, Sioux Falls
> - TJ Walsh, Cedar Rapids
> - Max Ellis, Youngstown
> - Calen Kiefiuk, Bloomington
> - Christian Krygier, Lincoln
> 
> Missing any?



First announced Tender---Emilio Pettersen to Omaha Lancers


----------



## DekeLikeYouMeanIt

Has James Greenway committed to a college?


----------



## Woodhouse

DekeLikeYouMeanIt said:


> Has James Greenway committed to a college?



No. OHL rights held by Flint.


----------



## 57special

Jaykay said:


> Nelson will play with Sioux Falls in the USHL.
> 
> Brinkman is only a ninth grader and he's a three sport athlete. Apparently he wants to keep playing all three sports so I think it's a safe bet he'll return to Edina.
> 
> I would imagine Hain will return to Grand Rapids.




I think Brinkman likes where he is, and wants to stay with family, friends, and school. The coaching staff at his HS is pretty good (former NHL'ers Giles and Langevin, who know a thing or two about defense), and there are good training oppos nearby.


----------



## themelkman

Hey guys im looking for a player(dont know the name) hes a winger who is 6,4 and plays NCAA. He was originally ranked in the top 211 but was put out due to injury. Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## 57special

Jaykay said:


> Nelson will play with Sioux Falls in the USHL.
> 
> Brinkman is only a ninth grader and he's a three sport athlete. Apparently he wants to keep playing all three sports so I think it's a safe bet he'll return to Edina.
> 
> I would imagine Hain will return to Grand Rapids.





Hain and Nelson went #1 and #2 in the USHL draft. Brinkman went #5.


----------



## AmericanDream

57special said:


> Hain and Nelson went #1 and #2 in the USHL draft. Brinkman went #5.




very interesting indeed.

lets see what happens.


----------



## Bonin21

They can still go back to HS another year like Poehling just did.


----------



## AmericanDream

Bonin21 said:


> They can still go back to HS another year like Poehling just did.




this is what I am wondering. interesting to see who jumps to the USHL from this group.


----------



## 57special

I don't know Nelson, but he would have most to gain competition wise by going to the USHL.


----------



## Bonin21

Players that get tendered will play. We were talking about picks 1 and 2.


----------



## USHOCKEYUS

57special said:


> Hain and Nelson went #1 and #2 in the USHL draft. Brinkman went #5.




1GAVIN HAIN â€¢ C â€¢Grand Rapids High
2BRADEN COSTELLO â€¢ F â€¢Grand Forks Red River
3NO PICK - USED TENDER - EMILIO PETTERSEN â€¢Selects Hockey Academy
4RYAN O'REILLY â€¢ RW â€¢Dallas Stars U16
5BEN BRINKMAN â€¢ LD â€¢Edina High School
6BLAKE MCLAUGHLIN â€¢ C â€¢Grand Rapids High
7RYAN SAVAGE â€¢ C â€¢EC Salzburg
8NO PICK - USED TENDER - CURTIS HALL â€¢Cleveland Barons
9NO PICK - USED TENDER - JAXON NELSON

Nelson tendered, wasn't drafted which means he will play in USHL next season.


----------



## AmericanDream

USHOCKEYUS said:


> 1GAVIN HAIN â€¢ C â€¢Grand Rapids High
> 2BRADEN COSTELLO â€¢ F â€¢Grand Forks Red River
> 3NO PICK - USED TENDER - EMILIO PETTERSEN â€¢Selects Hockey Academy
> 4RYAN O'REILLY â€¢ RW â€¢Dallas Stars U16
> 5BEN BRINKMAN â€¢ LD â€¢Edina High School
> 6BLAKE MCLAUGHLIN â€¢ C â€¢Grand Rapids High
> 7RYAN SAVAGE â€¢ C â€¢EC Salzburg
> 8NO PICK - USED TENDER - CURTIS HALL â€¢Cleveland Barons
> 9NO PICK - USED TENDER - JAXON NELSON
> 
> Nelson tendered, wasn't drafted which means he will play in USHL next season.




nice list there, surprised Hain went #1 overall to be honest, but hopefully they can land him.


----------



## William H Bonney

JD Greenway committed to Wisconsin. Surprised a bit he's not joining his brother at BU but it's a good move as he's still quite green and should get a lot of ice time there.


----------



## 57special

USHOCKEYUS said:


> 1GAVIN HAIN â€¢ C â€¢Grand Rapids High
> 2BRADEN COSTELLO â€¢ F â€¢Grand Forks Red River
> 3NO PICK - USED TENDER - EMILIO PETTERSEN â€¢Selects Hockey Academy
> 4RYAN O'REILLY â€¢ RW â€¢Dallas Stars U16
> 5BEN BRINKMAN â€¢ LD â€¢Edina High School
> 6BLAKE MCLAUGHLIN â€¢ C â€¢Grand Rapids High
> 7RYAN SAVAGE â€¢ C â€¢EC Salzburg
> 8NO PICK - USED TENDER - CURTIS HALL â€¢Cleveland Barons
> 9NO PICK - USED TENDER - JAXON NELSON
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson tendered, wasn't drafted which means he will play in USHL next season.




Well, that's weird...could've sworn I saw him at #2


----------



## LeafChief

Weiss, Wilde, Wise, Wahlstrom and Jenkins.

Has there ever been a crop this strong before for the USNDTP?


----------



## William H Bonney

LeafChief said:


> Weiss, Wilde, Wise, Wahlstrom and Jenkins.
> 
> Has there ever been a crop this strong before for the USNDTP?




Yes. The '97s had Matthews, Hanifin, Werenski, Tkachuk, White, Bracco, Roslovic, Kunin, Fischer, and Yan. Hanifin, Werenski, and Yan all left after their U17 seasons though. Kirwan was also with the team for the U17 season; while Kirwan has since busted, he had a good season with the NTDP.

The '96 forward group was incredibly impressive as well with Eichel, Larkin, Milano, and Tuch; however, the defense and goalies for the '96s were weak.


----------



## WesternCollegeHockey

LeafChief said:


> Weiss, Wilde, Wise, Wahlstrom and Jenkins.
> 
> Has there ever been a crop this strong before for the USNDTP?




Four months before they've actually played a game? Yes, every year.


----------



## Juxtaposer

WesternCollegeHockey said:


> Four months before they've actually played a game? Yes, every year.




Calm down, it's just something to talk about. It's hard not to get really excited about that group. And unlike the Hanifin/Werenski year, the D-corps looks strong all the way through, and Pivonka and DeBoer don't look like scrubs either. 

Yes, it's true that hyping up a group of 16 year olds before they play a USHL game probably isn't the best idea. For example, for the current U18 team, Joey Anderson, Nick Pastujov, and Patrick Khodorenko were supposed to be all that, but none really lived up to the hype. For the U17s, Max Gildon was supposed to be another Seth Jones. 

But it's still worth getting excited about a group with a player like Wise, and I think a lot of us have seen at least a little of a lot of these players from the Youth Olympics.


----------



## LeafChief

WesternCollegeHockey said:


> Four months before they've actually played a game? Yes, every year.




Oh boy.

Who pissed in your cornflakes?


----------



## razor ray

Looks like a good number of Americans could be taken in the first round of the NHL draft:

http://www.eliteprospects.com/draftcenter.php?year=2016&layout=&ranking=Rank6

I believe 11 Americans taken in the first round is the record. Should be interesting if they could hit 12 in 2016.


----------



## Jersey Fan 12

*Suthers*

Fairly old post but I just saw this. He didn't have many points with the NTDP 18's this year but was impressive in a game at Princeton. Obviously his size stands out but he seemed to make plays and maintain possession. It will be interesting to see if he is selected and where just for his size and competitiveness alone. Other than the top line he was one of the more impressive players for their team and I believe that night he may have been playing with a couple of linemates who were in the lineup on a tryout basis - though I may be mistaken. 



Rekus said:


> Yes, he was on the NTDP U-17 team last year. Still growing and growing into his body. His parents are both quite tall (obviously). Another dual-citizen Canada-USA. Played a lot of his minor hockey in Michigan as his family actually lives in Southern Ontario. Should be interesting to see him develop over the next few years, especially once he actually stops growing. He is committed to a D-1 school in Michigan - not sure which one.


----------



## Jersey Fan 12

*Chad Krys, D*

Almost nothing written about him here - and have heard very little chatter since the season ended. I realize that Adam Fox has passed him on many draft lists in terms of defensemen from the U18 team but Krys played with the U20 team in Finland and is headed to BU. 

Where do we see him going in the draft and what is his long-term projection?


----------



## Rekus

Tony Piscotta said:


> Almost nothing written about him here - and have heard very little chatter since the season ended. I realize that Adam Fox has passed him on many draft lists in terms of defensemen from the U18 team but Krys played with the U20 team in Finland and is headed to BU.
> 
> Where do we see him going in the draft and what is his long-term projection?




Unfortunately for Chad, he got next to no coaching at NTDP from Danton Cole. His development stalled with the time spent with that coaching staff. Going to BU will be good for him and he will develop into premier defenceman who can put up points and play solid d. His skating is elite and his puck-handling is pretty good.


----------



## luby3131

Noticed Tyler Inamoto and Michael Pastujov are both listed on Select 17 camp rosters.... Must mean both are leaving the NTDP. OHL bound? Inamoto is a Kitchener prospect, Saginaw holds the rights to Pastujov (as well as his brother's)


----------



## Firecracker

2002 birth year. As far as I know he is only the second 02 to commit. Has anyone seen him play?


----------



## WeissFC

luby3131 said:


> Noticed Tyler Inamoto and Michael Pastujov are both listed on Select 17 camp rosters.... Must mean both are leaving the NTDP. OHL bound? Inamoto is a Kitchener prospect, Saginaw holds the rights to Pastujov (as well as his brother's)




Both were hurt last season. NTDP guys that miss extended time are oftentimes given the opportunity to participate


----------



## Zaddy

http://teamusa.usahockey.com/page/show/2602432-original-u-s-camp-roster

US camp roster. Interesting that Sean Day got an invite.

Anyone wanna take a stab at potential lines? What are the chances of Caleb Jones making the team?


----------



## orangeandblack

No Cal Foote? I know he was invited to Canada. Is that his final decision?


----------



## usascout1

Zaddy Zads said:


> http://teamusa.usahockey.com/page/show/2602432-original-u-s-camp-roster
> 
> US camp roster. Interesting that Sean Day got an invite.
> 
> Anyone wanna take a stab at potential lines? What are the chances of Caleb Jones making the team?




Caleb has a very good chance of making the team this year. He was invited the previous year to camp and seems to have improved over the past year.


----------



## Mickey the mouse

Zaddy Zads said:


> http://teamusa.usahockey.com/page/show/2602432-original-u-s-camp-roster
> 
> US camp roster. Interesting that Sean Day got an invite.
> 
> Anyone wanna take a stab at potential lines? What are the chances of Caleb Jones making the team?




OK I'll take a stab. Seeing this is a NCAA head coach and in no line order

Tkachuk ( A )-Keller-Debrincat

Greenway-Kunin-Boesser

Bellows-Brown-Terry

Novak-Warren-Foley/Thompson

Jones ( A )-Boka
Greenway-Fitzgerald
Mcavoy ( C )-Cecconi
Fox

Woll-Parsons-Sarthou


----------



## Rogie21

Mickey the mouse said:


> OK I'll take a stab. Seeing this is a NCAA head coach and in no line order
> 
> Tkachuk ( A )-Keller-Debrincat
> 
> Greenway-Kunin-Boesser
> 
> Bellows-Brown-Terry
> 
> Novak-Warren-Foley/Thompson
> 
> Jones ( A )-Boka
> Greenway-Fitzgerald
> Mcavoy ( C )-Cecconi
> Fox




Goalie?


----------



## herbst20

Zaddy Zads said:


> http://teamusa.usahockey.com/page/show/2602432-original-u-s-camp-roster
> 
> US camp roster. Interesting that Sean Day got an invite.
> 
> Anyone wanna take a stab at potential lines? What are the chances of Caleb Jones making the team?





Love seeing Jack Ahcan getting a look.

Undersized but one heck of a defenseman. He will be at St. Cloud State in the fall


----------



## Mickey the mouse

Mickey the mouse said:


> OK I'll take a stab. Seeing this is a NCAA head coach and in no line order
> 
> Tkachuk ( A )-Keller-Debrincat
> 
> Greenway-Kunin-Boesser
> 
> Bellows-Brown-Terry
> 
> Novak-Warren-Foley/Thompson
> 
> Jones ( A )-Boka
> Greenway-Fitzgerald
> Mcavoy ( C )-Cecconi
> Fox
> 
> Woll-Parsons-Sarthou




What about White? Is he hurt?


----------



## Dr Jan Itor

Tkachuk - White - Debrincat
Bellows - Keller - Boeser
Greenway - Brown - Yamamoto
Mittelstadt - Frederic - Kunin

Assuming White left off the list is an oversight?

Lindgren - McAvoy
Greenway - Fox
Jones - Boka
Krys


----------



## Juxtaposer

Mickey the mouse said:


> What about White? Is he hurt?




Why did you quote yourself?


----------



## mike8219

Colin White is Injured but it's not serious


----------



## LeafChief

Does Woll have a chance to be the starter at the WJC?


----------



## Mickey the mouse

Juxtaposer said:


> Why did you quote yourself?




Because I'm a dummy

White not listed for tryout camp.

Is he hurt ?


----------



## William H Bonney

Mickey the mouse said:


> Because I'm a dummy
> 
> White not listed for tryout camp.
> 
> Is he hurt ?




Yes, as is Opilka.

Better thread for WJC discussion: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?p=119612379#post119612379


----------



## razor ray

orangeandblack said:


> No Cal Foote? I know he was invited to Canada. Is that his final decision?




I do not follow as closely as most so I was wondering the same thing on Foote. Has that ship sailed and he is playing for Canada internationally?

Also, any chance Day makes the USA team?


----------



## William H Bonney

Strong addition. He played a lot with the team last year and put up 3 goals and 5 assists in 22 games. Should be one of the key players at the Hlinka too.


----------



## Bonin21

Inamoto is on the Ivan Hlinka team, which has to be rare for an NTDP player... Miller is on the team, too, though.


----------



## William H Bonney

Bonin21 said:


> Inamoto is on the Ivan Hlinka team, which has to be rare for an NTDP player... Miller is on the team, too, though.




Rare, but not unusual for an NTDP player that misses a lot of the U17 season to go to the Select 17s/Hlinka.


----------



## razor ray

2017 Draft is not looking looking like a robust year for Americans in the first round:

https://www.hockeyprospect.com/2017-nhl-draft-rankings-hockeyprospect-coms-early-top-30/

6.) Casey Middlestadt
14.) Kailer Yamamoto
22.) Scott Reedy


----------



## Bonin21

Vilardi is American?


----------



## William H Bonney

Bonin21 said:


> Vilardi is American?




Nope


----------



## razor ray

Bonin21 said:


> Vilardi is American?




Fixed it. Took Foote out as well. Looks like a lean year for Americans.


----------



## Juxtaposer

razor ray said:


> Fixed it. Took Foote out as well. Looks like a lean year for Americans.




You took out Mittelstadt, not Vilardi.

But yeah, looks like a really week year for the USA sandwiched between two incredible years.


----------



## razor ray

WH Bonney what are your thoughts on the US prospects and the 2017 draft. I know a lot can change in a year but the numbers look super low in the early mock drafts so far. Are you agreeing with what you are seeing?

Here is another:

http://www.draftsite.com/nhl/mock-draft/2017/

4.) Yamamoto
11.) Middlestadt
15.) Lodnia
18.) Reedy
24.) Oettinger
27.) Scheel


----------



## orangeandblack

I don't think it will be that weak in 11 months. Let's wait until the Hlinka and AAPG conclude to even begin to speculate. It's not strong for Canada either right now. Looks Euro heavy.

I know it's been touched upon in a few threads, but I don't think Foote is eligible for Canada. May just be going to camp for experience. Assuming he is at AAPG for the US, he will get a look there too as another option. If Walman wasn't eligible for the US, there is no way Foote is eligible for Canada.


----------



## William H Bonney

razor ray said:


> WH Bonney what are your thoughts on the US prospects and the 2017 draft. I know a lot can change in a year but the numbers look super low in the early mock drafts so far. Are you agreeing with what you are seeing?
> 
> Here is another:
> 
> http://www.draftsite.com/nhl/mock-draft/2017/
> 
> 4.) Yamamoto
> 11.) Middlestadt
> 15.) Lodnia
> 18.) Reedy
> 24.) Oettinger
> 27.) Scheel




Right now, it's not a good draft for us, but a lot can change once the season starts. Overall the 2017 draft looks average to me at this point, but there are some American players with upside that have the potential to climb the ranks this season.

Our top three prospects right now will face questions all season: Yamamoto with his size, Middlestadt with his competition, and Reedy with his overall upside.

Those three should definitely all be first round guys at this point, but I'm not sure I'd comfortably peg any other Americans (other than Cal Foote, who's somehow trying out for Team Canada) in the first round yet.

Let's assume those three end up first round draft picks. The bigger question is can anyone else join them?

Forward wise, I think the main guys to watch are Lodnia, McManus, Chmelevski, and Mismash. The first three have a big chance at the Hlinka to really elevate their rankings heading into their draft seasons. Mismash had a good U17 season, but with him I think the question is going to be ultimate upside. You also have guys like Evan Barratt that could sneak into the first a la Trent Frederic this year.

On defense, it's shaping up to be a weak year outside of Foote unless Gildon can realize his hype. If so, he can make the first round. Other guys like Martin or Farrance seem to be pegged for rounds 2-4 barring development leaps or physical growth.

Goalies are so hard to judge. Scheel just seems to be another attempt by the NTDP to find John Gibson 2.0, and like the others, I don't see it working. I think Oettinger had a bit of a letdown this past season (granted, expectations were high), but he's in line to start at BU so he has a chance to shine on what should be a loaded college team.

It was bound to be a letdown though following two amazing drafts for USA Hockey with Eichel, Hanifin, Werenski, Connor, White, Boeser, and Roslovic in 2015 followed by Matthews, Tkachuk, Keller, Brown, and so on in 2016.


----------



## canuck2010

Callan Foote does have Canadian citizenship. He also played last season in Canada. Perhaps he considers himself a Canadian first. After all his dad had no choice but to move to Denver.


----------



## William H Bonney

canuck2010 said:


> Callan Foote does have Canadian citizenship. He also played last season in Canada. Perhaps he considers himself a Canadian first. After all his dad had no choice but to move to Denver.




I mean in terms of representing Canada in IIHF competition. Based on the current rules, it doesn't appear he should be eligible this season.


----------



## LeafChief

William H Bonney said:


> I mean in terms of representing Canada in IIHF competition. Based on the current rules, it doesn't appear he should be eligible this season.




What are the current rules?


----------



## William H Bonney

LeafChief said:


> What are the current rules?




They're here, but the relevant section: 

_When a player has multiple citizenships where the relevant citizenships are for countries of Member National Associations and he 
has never represented any country in any IIHF championship or an Olympic competition or in qualifications to these competitions, then in order to play for the country of his choice he must:

a) prove that he has participated on a consistent basis, for at least two consecutive hockey seasons and 16 consecutive months (480 days) after his 10th birthday in the national competitions of and having resided in the country that he wishes to represent during which period he has neither transferred to another country nor played ice hockey for a team registered/located within any other country; and 

b) if the country of his choice is one to which the player has transferred then he must have had an international transfer that was 
approved by the IIHF and dated at least 16 months (480 days) prior to his proposed participation. _

This same rule is why Jake Walman was ruled ineligible for Team USA for last year's WJC, which is why he went to try out for Team Canada before his injury. 

I trust Hockey Canada to do more due diligence than USA Hockey has in the past, but I still don't see how he's eligible for Team Canada this year. Granted, both Foote and Hockey Canada may be aware he's not eligible, and this is more of a let's get him into the fold and prepare him for the 2018 WJCs, where he would be eligible if he were to not play in this WJC for Team USA. However, off the top of my head I can't think of a player with dual citizenship that's turned down the chance to play in the WJC to try out for a team he couldn't represent. There's been players that have allegedly turned down guaranteed roster spots on Team USA to try out for Team Canada, but that's because they were actually able to represent the latter in those instances.

If Foote were indeed ineligible for Team Canada, I would suspect it would be very hard for him to turn down USA Hockey in December where he'd be in line to play big minutes for a team missing Hanifin and Werenski.

But, in the meantime, I wouldn't count him among US prospects for the 2017 draft since he appears to be geared towards representing Team Canada.


----------



## razor ray

Thanks for the responses OB and WB. Interesting perspective. Here is one last 2017 early ranking:

http://www.eliteprospects.com/draftcenter.php?year=2017

And 2018:

http://www.eliteprospects.com/draftcenter.php?year=2018


----------



## Rabid Ranger

Maybe national identity or patriotism is part of the equation for some of these kids but there is enough evidence that indicates it's more about visibility and opportunity than anything else.


----------



## Uncle Rotter

razor ray said:


> WH Bonney what are your thoughts on the US prospects and the 2017 draft. I know a lot can change in a year but the numbers look super low in the early mock drafts so far. Are you agreeing with what you are seeing?
> 
> Here is another:
> 
> http://www.draftsite.com/nhl/mock-draft/2017/
> 
> 4.) Yamamoto
> 11.) Middlestadt
> 15.) Lodnia
> 18.) Reedy
> 24.) Oettinger
> 27.) Scheel




And this guy has 14 Americans in the first round
http://www.sbncollegehockey.com/201...watch-list-nolan-patrick-liljegren-vesalainen


----------



## Bonin21

That's only players he's watched enough to rank.


----------



## razor ray

Uncle Rotter said:


> And this guy has 14 Americans in the first round
> http://www.sbncollegehockey.com/201...watch-list-nolan-patrick-liljegren-vesalainen




This is only they players he has actually watched....not a comprehensive list.


----------



## razor ray

Here is the latest from the Hockey Writers:

http://thehockeywriters.com/2017-nhl-draft-rankings-the-next-ones-preliminary-edition/

3.) Yamamoto
7.) Lodnia
10.) Middlestdat
14.) Reedy
29.) Gildon


----------



## DrummondIsGod

Can anyone tell me who some of the top 2001's are in the U.S. Who would be some players to watch at the upcoming Select 15's? Who are this years versions of Wahlstrom, Wise, Jenkins, Emberson, etc?


----------



## AmericanDream

it is not going to be a great draft for USA Hockey (like the past 2 years), but it will not be a turd either. There will be some top 10 talent and a few inside the top 20..If I can take an early stab I have 7 Americans in the first round :

Yamamoto
Reedy
McManus
Mittlestdat
Gildon
Lodnia
Barratt

Cal Foote is an American, and will be counted as an American born player regardless of who he represents, so that makes 8 US born and raised players in the first.

The wild card is Pastujov who when healthy was a clear cut top 10 pick...I hope he comes back to form and really steps up as he could be a huge force for this group.

Mishmash, Chmelevski, and Farrance all have legit shots as well to go very high.

Overall some solid depth, certainly some risers will come from this group like Poehling, Miller, and Martin.

I am very excited to know that 6-7 Americans in the first round is going to look like a down year as next year and beyond looks to only build off of 2015 and 2016.


----------



## AmericanDream

razor ray said:


> Here is the latest from the Hockey Writers:
> 
> http://thehockeywriters.com/2017-nhl-draft-rankings-the-next-ones-preliminary-edition/
> 
> 3.) Yamamoto
> 7.) Lodnia
> 10.) Middlestdat
> 14.) Reedy
> 29.) Gildon




that's still 4 Americans in the top 10, we have had a lot of years we don't even get 1 in the top 10 (Foote is still an American born and raised and will be counted as one when it comes to draft totals).


----------



## smalt021

DrummondIsGod said:


> Can anyone tell me who some of the top 2001's are in the U.S. Who would be some players to watch at the upcoming Select 15's? Who are this years versions of Wahlstrom, Wise, Jenkins, Emberson, etc?




1st 4 teams released (4 of 12)

Black
#	Name Pos Hometown
5	Bo Bergenthal	D	Middleton, WI
12	Dawson Bradford	F	Flower Mound, TX
9	Jacob Cook F	Cadillac, MI
3	Spencer Cox	D	
11	Dylan Davies	F	Traverse City, MI
7	Braden Doyle	D	Lynnfield, MA
14	Aeden Drossos	F	Oswego, IL
6	Mike Koster D	Chaska, MN
15	Mason Kruse	F	
18	Trevor Kukkonen	F	Maple Grove, MN
16	Reid Leibold	F	Ashburn, VA
30	Dylan Ringheiser	G	Pine Hill, NJ
8	Jack Saavedra	F	Mishawaka, IN
17	Joseph Santoro	F	Wolcott, CT
2	Everest SchneiderD	San Antonio, TX
1	Dustin Wolf G	Tustin, CA
10	Trevor Zegras	F	Bedford, NY
4	Isaac Zeier D	Franklin, TN



Red
#	Name Pos	Hometown
1	Alexandros Aslanidis G	Moorestown, NJ
9	Judd Caulfield	F	Grand Forks, ND
10	John Farinacci	F	Chatham, NJ
14	Adler Gabel F	Boalsburg, PA
16	Wesley Gierkink	F	Lexington, MA
12	Alexander Harlan	F	Parker, CO
30	Connor Hasley	G	North Tonawanda, NY
8	Braden Lindstrom	F	Wyandotte, MI
18	Creighton McmahonF	Blaine, MN
17	Owen Morgan	F	Centreville, VA
3	Dylan Moulton	D	Nolensville, TN
11	Patrick Moynihan	F	Millis, MA
7	Tyler Nasca D	Wheatfield, NY
4	Cameron Newton	D	Dexter, MI
15	Carson Riddle	F	Holly, MI
5	Jayden Struble	D	Cumberland, RI
2	Hunter Weiss	D	Lake Forest, IL
6	Mason Wheeler	D	Inver Grove Heights, MN



Gold
#	Name Pos	Hometown
11	Jacob Badal F	Flushing, MI
3	Colby Bailey	D	Southboro, MA
1	Nathaniel BradburyG	Grand Forks, ND
12	Samuel Frechette	F	Lewiston, ME
18	Joshua Groll	F	San Diego, CA
5	Jorgen Krone	D	Wilmette, IL
30	W. Addison LawrenceG	Cary, NC
17	Konner Lundeen	F	Belfair, WA
15	Ryan Luppe F	Venetia, PA
14	Gabriel Malek	F	Wallingford, PA
16	Lorenzo Marcolin	F	Saratoga Springs, NY
9	Robert MastrosimoneF	East Islip, NY
2	Cooper Moore	D	Cos Cob, CT
10	Niklas Norman	F	Maplewood, MN
7	Evan Orr D	Macomb, MI
4	Jerrett Overland	D	Las Vegas, NV
6	Mason Reiners	D	Edina, MN
8	Ryan Robinson	F	Plano, TX


Teal
#	Name Pos	Hometown
12	Kaden Bohlsen	F	Willmar, MN
2	Matt Connor	D	Amherst, NH
8	Michael Gildon	F	Plano, TX
9	Matthew Gleason	F	Saint Paul, MN
15	Alex Jefferies	F	Lunenburg, MA
1	Spencer Knight	G	Darien, CT
16	Owen Lindmark	F	Naperville, IL
17	Peter Lychnikoff	F	Marina Del Rey, CA
30	Andrew Maclean	G	Port Huron, MI
11	Kyle Mandleur	F	East Brunswick, NJ
5	Case Mccarthy	D	Clarence Center, NY
4	Mark Meinecke	D	Potomac, MD
6	Andy Perrott	D	Columbia Station, OH
3	Sam Skinner	D	Schoolcraft, MI
7	Nathan Staios	D	Colorado Springs, CO
14	Austen Swankler	F	North Huntingdon, PA
10	Alex Turcotte	F	Island Lake, IL
18	Lukas Washco	F	Aston, PA


----------



## smalt021

Forest
#	Name Pos	Hometown
11	Tommy Bannister	F	Clayton, NY
6	Nic Belpedio	D	Culver, IN
5	Connor Carlile	D	Keller, TX
16	Danny Colon	F	Mendham, NJ
18	Jake Dunlap	F	Windham, NH
1	Danny Fraga	G	Plymouth, MN
14	Noah Henry F	Alpharetta, GA
7	Brandon Holt	D	Grand Forks, ND
8	Jeffrey Kopek	F	Warners, NY
9	Michael MancinelliF	Northville, MI
10	Jackson NiedermayerF	Newport Beach, CA
3	Davis Pennington	D	Saline, MI
12	Christian Sarlo	F	Lynbrook, NY
4	Adam Shuchart	D	St. Louis, MO
15	Jack Sloan F	Hopkinton, MA
30	Gregory Smith ,
17	Nicholas Vega ,
2	Alex Vlasic D	Wilmette, IL


Royal
#	Name Pos	Hometown
11	Sam Antenucci	F	Beverly Hills, MI
5	Carter Bailey	D	Bismarck, ND
14	Braden Berlin	F	Englewood, CO
9	Cole Caufield	F	Mosinee, WI
3	Reed Dolph D	Highlands Ranch, CO
2	Jacob Flynn D	Bridgewater, MA
1	Luke Greenwood	G	Darien, IL
4	Marcus Gretz	D	Macomb, MI
16	Robert Griffin	D	Burlington, MA
6	Drew Helleson	D	Farmington, MN
7	Greg Japchen	D	Doylestown, PA
12	John Johnson	F	Naperville, IL
10	Dylan Lugris	F	Buffalo, NY
18	William Margel	F	Potomac, MD
17	Nicholas Niemo	F	Middlebury, VT
30	Robbie NucherenoG	Williamsville, NY
15	Grant Silianoff	F	Edina, MN
8	Anthony Vidrick	F	Powell, OH


Gray
#	Name Pos	Hometown
9	Erik Bargholtz	F	Appleton, WI
15	Aiden Edwards	F	Greensburg, PA
5	Domenick FensoreD	Thornwood, NY
30	Ben Fritsinger	G	Andover, MN
17	Timothy Hienke	F	Kensington, CT
12	Eric Hill F	Royal Oak, MI
6	Eric Hurrell D	Windham, NH
16	Arthur Kaliyev	F	,
1	Derek Mullahy	G	Scituate, MA
7	Matthew PerrymanD	Ashburn, VA
18	Garrett Pinoniemi	F	Delano, MN
2	Seth Poziviak	D	Irwin, PA
11	Benjamin RaymondF	Newton, MA
10	Harrison SchreiberF	Larchmont, NY
3	Thomas SchweighardtD	Wayne, NJ
8	Thomas Sherman	F	San Diego, CA
4	Javier Ubarri	D	Glenview, IL
14	Dylan Wendt	F	Grand Haven, MI


Orange
#	Name Pos	Hometown
10	Jared Barfell	F	Sylvania, OH
7	Thomas BergslandD	Plymouth, MN
8	Michael Fairfax	F	Toms River, NJ
6	Connor Guyette	D	Waterbury Center, VT
17	Patrick Guzzo	F	Marysville, MI
11	Cody Hoban	F	Guilford, CT
3	Jayden Jensen	D	Marengo, IL
9	Jayde Justus	F	Larkspur, CO
18	Trevor Kuntar	F	Williamsville, NY
30	Joshua Langford	G	Frisco, TX
14	Joel Matthews	F	Plymouth, MN
2	Cameron McdonaldD	Eagle River, AK
5	Jack Robilotti	D	New York, NY
1	Callan Sandquist	G	Castle Pines, CO
12	Kyle Schroeder	F	Lincolnshire, IL
16	Camden Thiesing	F	Franklin, TN
4	Henry Thrun	D	Southborough, MA
15	Luke Toporowski	F	Bettendorf, IA


----------



## smalt021

Navy
#	Name Pos	Hometown
3	Jackson Birecki	D	Phoenix, AZ
15	Maximilllian BogdanovichF	Scarborough, ME
10	Barrett Brooks	F	Plover, WI
6	Jacob Buerger	D	Wheatfield, NY
9	Liam Connors	F	Westborough, MA
4	John Driscoll	D	Eagle, ID
17	Jackson Jutting	F	Savage, MN
14	Tyler Kostelecky	F	Maple Grove, MN
11	Mitchell Miller	F	Sylvania, OH
8	Joshua Nodler	F	Oak Park, MI
5	Ian Pierce D	Edgewater, NJ
7	Ryan Pineault	D	Glastonbury, CT
30	Aaron Randazzo	G	Eden, UT
12	Cade Stibbe	F	Fargo, ND
2	Ethan Szmagaj	D	Canton, MI
16	Connor Tait F	Boyds, MD
18	Garrett WR F	Mesa, AZ
1	Jack Williams	G	St. Louis, MO


Columbia
#	Name	Pos	Hometown
14	Jeffrey Bertrand	F	Anchorage, AK
15	Matthew Boldy	F	Millis, MA
2	Brady Carlock	D	Flint, MI
8	Sean Farrell	F	Hopkinton, MA
1	Mack Guzda	G	Nashville, TN
5	Clay Hanus D	Shorewood, MN
7	Thomas Harley	D	Jamesville, NY
11	Connor Kemp	F	Placentia, CA
9	Luke Mylymok	F	Wilcox, ID
16	Nikita NesterenkoF	Brooklyn, NY
6	Liam Ovington	D	Warminster, PA
12	Charlie Schoen	F	Andover, MN
18	Trevor Smith	F	Raleigh, NC
17	Ryan Sorkin	F	Chicago, IL
30	Logan Stein G	Suwanee, GA
10	Caden Villegas	F	Plano, TX
3	Cade Webber	D	Meadville, PA
4	Cameron York	D	Anaheim, CA


White
#	Name Pos	Hometown
4	Brennan Anders	D	Easton, MD
10	Leo Bacallao	F	Madison, WI
18	Walter Baumann	F	Ormond Beach, FL
7	Jake Boltmann	D	Edina, MN
9	Jacob Brockman	F	El Segundo, CA
1	Marco Duronio	G	Rochester, MI
12	Briggs Gammill	F	New Canaan, CT
3	Thomas Jarman	D	Gibsonia, PA
15	Lucas Kanta	F	Grand Forks, ND
30	Ethan Lahmon	G	Yorba Linda, CA
5	Paul Letto D	Schaumburg, IL
6	Kevin Mackay	D	Franklin, MA
14	Tyler Paquette	F	Collegeville, PA
8	Kenny Riddett	F	Fishkill, NY
11	Tyler Rollwagen	F	Bloomington, MN
16	Alexander TrombleyF	Howell, MI
2	Marshall Warren	D	Syosset, NY
17	Douglas Weight	F	Lattingtown, NY


Kelly
#	Name Pos	Hometown
4	Nicklas Andrews	D	Canton, MI
15	Adam Beauvais	F	Shelby Township, MI
30	Kyle Chauvette	G	New Boston, NH
10	Mark Dagostino	F	North Branford, CT
8	Liam Devlin F	Needham, MA
17	Jacob Hale F	Edina, MN
11	Joseph HarguindeguyF	La Habra, CA
5	Derek Hessinger	D	Chesterfield, NJ
6	Ryan Johnson	D	Irvine, CA
7	Nicholas Kent	D	Ladera Ranch, CA
2	Brendan KischnickD	Troy, MI
18	Theodore Koufis	F	Palatine, IL
16	Luc Laylin F	Saint Michael, MN
3	Jimmy Rayhill	D	New Hartford, NY
14	Dominic SandovalF	Denver, CO
12	Vincent Spaziante	F	Thornwood, NY
1	Alexander Tracy	G	Chicago, IL
9	Ryan Waltman	F	South Bend, IN


----------



## Bonin21

AmericanDream said:


> Reedy
> McManus
> Mittlestadt



If these three all go in the first round and all make it to campus at the U fall '17 with Pitlick...


----------



## Uncle Rotter

smalt021 said:


> 7	Nathan Staios	D	Colorado Springs, CO




Same guy (son of Steve)?
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=424479


----------



## New User Name

Uncle Rotter said:


> Same guy (son of Steve)?
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=424479




Elite Prospects don't always get the birth place correct.
Steve was playing in Atlanta for the 2000/2001 season. Possible Nathan was born there.

An older twitter account for Nathan indicates Atlanta Ga.

https://twitter.com/NathanStaios


----------



## mike8219

no Jack Hughes or Johnny Beecher


----------



## Juxtaposer

mike8219 said:


> no Jack Hughes




Elaborate?


----------



## William H Bonney

mike8219 said:


> no Jack Hughes or Johnny Beecher




Beecher is recovering from an injury.

Not sure on Hughes. Probably a sign he's intent on going the OHL route. If that's the case, there's not much to gain for him at the Select 16s. The camp is essentially an audition for the NTDP/USHL/NCAA and there's no international tournament team to try out for like there is with the Select 17s and 18s. However, his brother Quinn didn't attend the Select 16s either yet he still ended up at the NTDP.


----------



## KingLB

Neids and Craig Johnson's kid's.

Johnson's kid was by far the best player on that Ducks team this year.


----------



## William H Bonney

Team USA U-17 Roster for the Five Nations tournament is out. Team is selected from the Select 16 camp and doesn't include any NTDP guys:

*Forwards (x12):*


Jack Randl
Gavin Hain
Ryan Savage
TJ Walsh
Matt Gould
Jeremy Davidson
Blake McLaughlin
Jack Drury
Devlin McCabe
Calen Kiefiuk
Ben Helgelson
John Malone

*Defense (x6):*


Christian Krygier
Jacob Semik
Stanislav Demin
Ethan Frisch
Brady Smith
Jace Foskey

*Goalies (x2):*


Drew DeRidder
Isaiah Saville

Some of the notables that were at camp and didn't make the team:

Ben Brinkman (hyped MN-HS hockey player who was rumored to have an NTDP offer)
Max Ellis (Youngstown tender)
Curtis Hall (Youngstown tender)
Todd Scott (Youth Olympic Games participant)


----------



## Joe Zanussi

William H Bonney said:


> Team USA U-17 Roster for the Five Nations tournament is out. Team is selected from the Select 16 camp and doesn't include any NTDP guys:
> 
> *Forwards (x12):*
> 
> 
> Jack Randl
> Gavin Hain
> Ryan Savage
> TJ Walsh
> Matt Gould
> Jeremy Davidson
> Blake McLaughlin
> Jack Drury
> Devlin McCabe
> Calen Kiefiuk
> Ben Helgelson
> John Malone
> 
> *Defense (x6):*
> 
> 
> Christian Krygier
> Jacob Semik
> Stanislav Demin
> Ethan Frisch
> Brady Smith
> Jace Foskey
> 
> *Goalies (x2):*
> 
> 
> Drew DeRidder
> Isaiah Saville
> 
> Some of the notables that were at camp and didn't make the team:
> 
> Ben Brinkman (hyped MN-HS hockey player who was rumored to have an NTDP offer)
> Max Ellis (Youngstown tender)
> Curtis Hall (Youngstown tender)
> Todd Scott (Youth Olympic Games participant)




Is this a tournament we "try to win"? For instance, my rudimentary way of thinking is that we "try to win" certain tourneys based on the fact that we send development kids; but we dont necessarily "try to win" Hlinka because we dont. How does this tournament fare within that, probably misguided, context?


----------



## Firecracker

Wonder who is going to start in goal. Saville got the start in the all star game but DeRidder had better stats


----------



## William H Bonney

Joe Zanussi said:


> Is this a tournament we "try to win"? For instance, my rudimentary way of thinking is that we "try to win" certain tourneys based on the fact that we send development kids; but we dont necessarily "try to win" Hlinka because we dont. How does this tournament fare within that, probably misguided, context?




USAH treats this tournament the same way they treat the Hlinka: the primary goal is for non-NTDP players to gain international experience. The difference is that the Hlinka is a much more prestigious tournament as Canada, Russia, Sweden, and Finland don't participate in this one. Hence why we've won this tournament 6 out of the 8 years despite sending a B team at best.


----------



## North Country

William H Bonney said:


> Team USA U-17 Roster for the Five Nations tournament is out. Team is selected from the Select 16 camp and doesn't include any NTDP guys:
> 
> *Forwards (x12):*
> 
> 
> Jack Randl
> Gavin Hain
> Ryan Savage
> TJ Walsh
> Matt Gould
> Jeremy Davidson
> Blake McLaughlin
> Jack Drury
> Devlin McCabe
> Calen Kiefiuk
> Ben Helgelson
> John Malone
> 
> *Defense (x6):*
> 
> 
> Christian Krygier
> Jacob Semik
> Stanislav Demin
> Ethan Frisch
> Brady Smith
> Jace Foskey
> 
> *Goalies (x2):*
> 
> 
> Drew DeRidder
> Isaiah Saville
> 
> Some of the notables that were at camp and didn't make the team:
> 
> Ben Brinkman (hyped MN-HS hockey player who was rumored to have an NTDP offer)
> Max Ellis (Youngstown tender)
> Curtis Hall (Youngstown tender)
> Todd Scott (Youth Olympic Games participant)




I mentioned Ethan Frisch on here when he wasn't even really talked about in Minnesota after he stood out to me in 15's district play. A little on the smaller side right now but what a skill set.


----------



## North Country

Colin Schmidt was a notable to me. Sounded like he did well and figured USA Hockey would want to further develop him with his size and athletic ability.


----------



## Joe Zanussi

William H Bonney said:


> USAH treats this tournament the same way they treat the Hlinka: the primary goal is for non-NTDP players to gain international experience. The difference is that the Hlinka is a much more prestigious tournament as Canada, Russia, Sweden, and Finland don't participate in this one. Hence why we've won this tournament 6 out of the 8 years despite sending a B team at best.




Thank you. Youre always helpful.


----------



## herbst20

Firecracker said:


> Wonder who is going to start in goal. Saville got the start in the all star game but DeRidder had better stats




If you look at the box score DeRidder didnt even play in the All Star game. I am guessing his spot was locked up on the 5 nations team and the selection committee was deciding between Saville and Faulkner for the 2nd goalie slot.


----------



## LeafChief

Roslovic to London or AHL Manitoba Moose?


----------



## William H Bonney

LeafChief said:


> Roslovic to London or AHL Manitoba Moose?




I'd be surprised if it's not London.


----------



## hockey38

Anybody know where I can find reports from 17u/16u/15u development camps?


----------



## smalt021

hockey38 said:


> Anybody know where I can find reports from 17u/16u/15u development camps?




http://www.sbncollegehockey.com/col...pment-camp-rankings-2017-nhl-draft-amherst-ny


----------



## Rogie21

2001 winger Trevor Zingras commits to BU for 2020. Mid-Fairfield Jr. Rangers scorer headed to Avon Old Farms next season.

Priority Selection ‏@PrioritySelect 4h4 hours ago:
>Another huge pickup for BU in the '01 class. Joins Robert Mastrosimone and Case McCarthy as fellow blue-chippers.

Priority Selection @PrioritySelect:
>Zegras still needs to fill out and add strength, but his skill-set is firmly that of 1st round calibre by 2017 #OHLDraft standards.


----------



## LeafChief

What can you guys tell me about this Trevor Moore fellow that the Leafs just signed from the U. of Denver?


----------



## MMC

Who are our top prospects for 2017? Are Mittelstadt and Yams the only 2 projected to go top 10?


----------



## Jaykay

mymerlincat said:


> Who are our top prospects for 2017? Are Mittelstadt and Yams the only 2 projected to go top 10?




Callan Foote and Scott Reedy could be in that conversation as well.


----------



## AD1066

Jaykay said:


> Callan Foote and Scott Reedy could be in that conversation as well.




Is it still TBD whether Foote will represent the US or CAN?


----------



## New User Name

Though things can change there's this.

http://www.hockeycanada.ca/en-ca/news/cal-and-nolan-foote-walking-their-own-paths


----------



## William H Bonney

2525 said:


> Though things can change there's this.
> 
> http://www.hockeycanada.ca/en-ca/news/cal-and-nolan-foote-walking-their-own-paths




Yeah, I'd be really surprised if Hockey Canada would put this out there without knowing Cal Foote is eligible for Team Canada this year, even if it's unexplained as far as we're aware.

Not that I doubt their passion for Hockey Canada (USA Hockey writes the same type of fluff pieces), but this made me chuckle:



> “I watched my dad at the Olympics and the World Cup for Canada, and ever since then I thought it would be amazing to represent Canada,” says Cal. “Now I get the chance to, so it’s pretty exciting. And same for my brother.”
> 
> “I want to follow in my dad’s footsteps in wearing the Maple Leaf,” says Nolan.
> 
> They had no shortage of options – the Ontario Hockey League (like their dad, who played in the 1991 Memorial Cup with the Sault Ste. Marie Greyhounds), the Western Hockey League, the NCAA or USA Hockey’s National Team Development Program – but for Cal, the decision was easy.




Except for that part where they both tried to represent USA Hockey first by trying out for the NTDP. Neither was offered a spot. Nolan tried out a few months ago - boy how quickly things change! It just reinforces the common theme for a lot of dual citizens. They're proud of their ties to each country, and maybe some trend one way or the other more so, but they're out for the opportunity for the most part, which is why they answer whoever is calling.

That said, I have no issues with the Footes representing Team Canada, as long as the rules are applied equally.


----------



## New User Name

William H Bonney said:


> Yeah, I'd be really surprised if Hockey Canada would put this out there without knowing Cal Foote is eligible for Team Canada this year, even if it's unexplained as far as we're aware.
> 
> Not that I doubt their passion for Hockey Canada (USA Hockey writes the same type of fluff pieces), but this made me chuckle:
> 
> 
> 
> Except for that part where they both tried to represent USA Hockey first by trying out for the NTDP. Neither was offered a spot. Nolan a tried out a few months ago - boy how quickly things change! It just reinforces the common theme for a lot of dual citizens. They're proud of their ties to each country, and maybe some trend one way or the other more so, *but they're out for the opportunity for the most part, which is why they answer whoever is calling.
> *
> That said, I have no issues with the Footes representing Team Canada, as long as the rules are applied equally.





Yep, it's all about opportunity.

Sean Day said a few "not nice" things about the US a few years ago. Tried out for Canada, was cut, got US citizenship, invited to US camp.
We'll see how things go for him.

I was hoping he would fall in the draft and the Leafs get him.


----------



## 93LEAFS

2525 said:


> Yep, it's all about opportunity.
> 
> Sean Day said a few "not nice" things about the US a few years ago. Tried out for Canada, was cut, got US citizenship, invited to US camp.
> We'll see how things go for him.
> 
> I was hoping he would fall in the draft and the Leafs get him.



Same with Logan Brown. They both had terrible camps for Hilinka. Day showed up 20 to 30 pounds overweight, Brown was said to of been the worst player at the camp. Brown they still wanted. I don't think they wanted anything to do with Day, he didn't even get an invite to the U-18 team once Sauga was eliminated.


----------



## HockeyGuy1975

mymerlincat said:


> Who are our top prospects for 2017? Are Mittelstadt and Yams the only 2 projected to go top 10?




I think you are right. But at this point, I think it is more applicable to speculate who could go in the first round. 

My guesses are the following have a decent shot at the 1st round: Mittelstadt, Yam, Reedy, Mismash, Chmelevski, and Farrance. With Pastujov, Barratt, Lodnia and Gildon having outside shots at getting in the first round.


----------



## Mehar

AD1066 said:


> Is it still TBD whether Foote will represent the US or CAN?




Looking at the Jake Walman case, I think Foote will have to wait a year to play for Canada. I think Canada is bringing him along for the experience. It is all about opportunity for these dual citizens. Logan Brown over a year ago- was saying how he is proud to represent Canada, and wants to represent Canada in the long-run. Hockey Canada cuts him from the Hlinka Team a year ago, Brown felt that was not warranted since he did enough to make the team- then switches his allegiance back to the USA. I am sure if Foote is given the opportunity to play for USA- he will take it, since he will be ineligible for Canada this year.


----------



## New User Name

Now that Sean Day has been cut from team USA I wonder what he does.

I kind of feel for him as I do think he's got the skill set to be a good player.


----------



## William H Bonney

2525 said:


> Now that Sean Day has been cut from team USA I wonder what he does.
> 
> I kind of feel for him as I do think he's got the skill set to be a good player.




I doubt it changes much. His odds will again be better with Team USA next year compared with Team Canada, but I'm not counting on much.

Hopefully for his sake this is an actual wakeup call. It's not just Hockey Canada as USA Hockey and the NHL have had similar assessments of his game. I'm not sure a wakeup is the solution, or if there is even a solution, but if a revelation is what he needs and this past year isn't it, I doubt it ever comes.


----------



## smalt021

smalt021 said:


> http://www.sbncollegehockey.com/col...pment-camp-rankings-2017-nhl-draft-amherst-ny






hockey38 said:


> Anybody know where I can find reports from 17u/16u/15u development camps?






https://www.neutralzone.net/2016/08/02/usa-development-camp-select-16-rankings/


----------



## hockey38

smalt021 said:


> https://www.neutralzone.net/2016/08/02/usa-development-camp-select-16-rankings/




thanks to both who replied - much appreciated

If anybody finds something similar on the 15's let me know


----------



## William H Bonney

Update on Cal Foote:

Craig Button just said it's his understanding that Cal Foote isn't eligible for Team Canada this WJC.

We've suspected this to be the case, and that will make it really interesting come December if true. Will Foote be willing to possibly turn down a Team USA invite and chance at the WJC to stay home, especially when the Team USA defense is thin this year?


----------



## orangeandblack

William H Bonney said:


> Update on Cal Foote:
> 
> Craig Button just said it's his understanding that Cal Foote isn't eligible for Team Canada this WJC.
> 
> We've suspected this to be the case, and that will make it really interesting come December if true. Will Foote be willing to possibly turn down a Team USA invite and chance at the WJC to stay home, especially when the Team USA defense is thin this year?




There ya go, the speculation on these boards was right. Let's see if he's at AAPG


----------



## AmericanDream

I have a hard time believing Foote is going to pass up a shot to play at the WJC if team USA asks him to come in December. This is his draft year, and not going to this tournament might not be the best choice for him if he wants to wait until next year. I am still surprised by his choice, but that is his right...we will have to wait and see when draft stock and $$$ starts really being talked to him in December for the chance to play for team USA.


----------



## William H Bonney

Christian Krygier (Lincoln Stars) committed to Wisconsin. I really liked his game at the Youth Olympics and was surprised he was left off the NTDP squad. 

Wisconsin has recruiting momentum with the new staff.


----------



## canuck2010

AmericanDream said:


> I have a hard time believing Foote is going to pass up a shot to play at the WJC if team USA asks him to come in December. This is his draft year, and not going to this tournament might not be the best choice for him if he wants to wait until next year. I am still surprised by his choice, but that is his right...we will have to wait and see when draft stock and $$$ starts really being talked to him in December for the chance to play for team USA.




Who knows how this will play out but helpful to remember not everybody shares the American dream.


----------



## William H Bonney

canuck2010 said:


> Who knows how this will play out but helpful to remember not everybody shares the American dream.




Agreed on the first part, but the second part is a silly attempt to troll. Let's remember, both Footes kids tried (unsuccessfully) to represent Team USA already.


----------



## New User Name

canuck2010 said:


> Who knows how this will play out but helpful to remember not everybody shares the American dream.




Tell that to all the Canadian born players who have played (some even briefly) for American based teams and after retiring stay in the states.
Seems like the Hulls, Howes, Gretzkys, Lemieuxs, Orrs and many more share the American dream. They all had the opportunity to come home and declined.
Two star players played out their contracts in 2012 and left the team that drafted them to sign with their boyhood teams...both players American. One actually a dual citizen

This summer a star Canadian player had the option to sign with his boyhood team and move back to Canada and he declined.

If the Foote brothers had been offered spots with the NTDP they would have jumped at the chance.

If USA hockey offers Cal Foote a spot come December I think there's a good chance he takes it. Even over Canada if he is somehow able to play for Canada.

The only reason Jacob Chychrun is playing for Canada and not the US is USA hockey's refusal to allow him to join the USHL as an underager. 

Canada's dominance at the world juniors is long over. Logan Brown was invited to both under 18's this year and joined the US team. Looking at the results, he made the right decision.

The US team this year should be a better team than Canada's.
The NTDP and the emphasis they put on skating and puck control is ahead of what we're doing in Canada. Hockey Canada is kind of like the Edmonton Oilers, old boys club and slow to adapt.

I don't think the NTDP has had one rejection from a dual citizen in their history.


----------



## canuck2010

2525 said:


> Tell that to all the Canadian born players who have played (some even briefly) for American based teams and after retiring stay in the states.
> Seems like the Hulls, Howes, Gretzkys, Lemieuxs, Orrs and many more share the American dream. They all had the opportunity to come home and declined.
> Two star players played out their contracts in 2012 and left the team that drafted them to sign with their boyhood teams...both players American. One actually a dual citizen
> 
> This summer a star Canadian player had the option to sign with his boyhood team and move back to Canada and he declined.
> 
> If the Foote brothers had been offered spots with the NTDP they would have jumped at the chance.
> 
> If USA hockey offers Cal Foote a spot come December I think there's a good chance he takes it. Even over Canada if he is somehow able to play for Canada.
> 
> The only reason Jacob Chychrun is playing for Canada and not the US is USA hockey's refusal to allow him to join the USHL as an underager.
> 
> Canada's dominance at the world juniors is long over. Logan Brown was invited to both under 18's this year and joined the US team. Looking at the results, he made the right decision.
> 
> The US team this year should be a better team than Canada's.
> The NTDP and the emphasis they put on skating and puck control is ahead of what we're doing in Canada. Hockey Canada is kind of like the Edmonton Oilers, old boys club and slow to adapt.
> 
> I don't think the NTDP has had one rejection from a dual citizen in their history.




Spoken like a true Canadian lol. Come home to what? Parry Sound, Floral Saskatchewan, to friends in the hometown that they left at 15. 

As you point out Canada does not have an U18 national team however Logan Brown is certainly happy that he is playing in Ottawa. 

One thing that Hockey Canada does better than anybody else is make money.


----------



## canuck2010

William H Bonney said:


> Agreed on the first part, but the second part is a silly attempt to troll. Let's remember, both Footes kids tried (unsuccessfully) to represent Team USA already.




Apologies Bonney, if that sounded like I was trolling. That was not my intent.


----------



## LeafChief

2525 said:


> Tell that to all the Canadian born players who have played (some even briefly) for American based teams and after retiring stay in the states.
> Seems like the Hulls, Howes, Gretzkys, Lemieuxs, Orrs and many more share the American dream. They all had the opportunity to come home and declined.
> Two star players played out their contracts in 2012 and left the team that drafted them to sign with their boyhood teams...both players American. One actually a dual citizen
> 
> This summer a star Canadian player had the option to sign with his boyhood team and move back to Canada and he declined.
> 
> If the Foote brothers had been offered spots with the NTDP they would have jumped at the chance.
> 
> If USA hockey offers Cal Foote a spot come December I think there's a good chance he takes it. Even over Canada if he is somehow able to play for Canada.
> 
> The only reason Jacob Chychrun is playing for Canada and not the US is USA hockey's refusal to allow him to join the USHL as an underager.
> 
> *Canada's dominance at the world juniors is long over*. Logan Brown was invited to both under 18's this year and joined the US team. Looking at the results, he made the right decision.
> 
> The US team this year should be a better team than Canada's.
> The NTDP and the emphasis they put on skating and puck control is ahead of what we're doing in Canada. Hockey Canada is kind of like the Edmonton Oilers, old boys club and slow to adapt.
> 
> I don't think the NTDP has had one rejection from a dual citizen in their history.




Nothing too crazy in your post other than the bolded.

Canada's dominance at any level of hockey will never be 'long over'.

With regards to Cal Foote, hopefully wherever he ends up works out well for him. It would be cool to see him drafted and play for the Avalanche.


----------



## pierre gagnon*

I agree its long over and has been for awhile, no longer will Canada show up and everyone else is playing for second. Other countries are getting better all the time. The gap is closed for good, we will still be in the hunt and in the top 4. My kids both played as we call it here "over the river" and the American game is like the European game. Speed and puck handling, most of there rinks are big.


----------



## Caseyconcordat1990

At the select 15 camp, did anyone see Forest play? Interested to hear how some of those kids did


----------



## Bjorn Le

AmericanDream said:


> I have a hard time believing Foote is going to pass up a shot to play at the WJC if team USA asks him to come in December. This is his draft year, and not going to this tournament might not be the best choice for him if he wants to wait until next year. I am still surprised by his choice, but that is his right...we will have to wait and see when draft stock and $$$ starts really being talked to him in December for the chance to play for team USA.




I have a hard time believing it would be such a simple decision. Cal Foote's interviews on the subject evoke disappointment that he probably won't be eligible and hope that something will change by December. You're assuming he makes a decision based on what can easily end up being a minor career enhancing move instead of personal reasons. 

Yes players sometimes make these decisions based on practical career oriented reasons, several players who have played for the US in recent years have done just that (Galchenyuk the most notable current example) but if you approach this from a neutral perspective you can easily see him sitting out. He essentially has said he feels Canadian. If he turns down a USA offer, no one should criticize him or even be surprised.


----------



## William H Bonney

Nullus Reverentia said:


> I have a hard time believing it would be such a simple decision. Cal Foote's interviews on the subject evoke disappointment that he probably won't be eligible and hope that something will change by December. You're assuming he makes a decision based on what can easily end up being a minor career enhancing move instead of personal reasons.
> 
> Yes players sometimes make these decisions based on practical career oriented reasons, several players who have played for the US in recent years have done just that (Galchenyuk the most notable current example) but if you approach this from a neutral perspective you can easily see him sitting out. He essentially has said he feels Canadian. If he turns down a USA offer, no one should criticize him or even be surprised.




I wouldn't say it's an easy decision, but it's also not a minor choice either. Would Foote be willing to miss out on a major opportunity to impress during his NHL draft year? Maybe, maybe not. If he wants to permanently represent Team Canada, I hope he pursues that route.

Context also matters though on those interviews. He's being asked by Canadian media about Team Canada while representing Team Canada. What do you expect him to say: "Well, you know I hope they find a way to bend the rules, but if not I'm happy to represent Team USA"? Of course he wouldn't say anything like that, even if it's possibly true. But considering the fact that both Footes have already tried to represent Team USA, I'd venture to say it may not be an easy choice come December.


----------



## New User Name

Adam Foote is moving the family back to Canada after many years in the US. Holy **** when was the last time (if ever) that happened.


----------



## Rabid Ranger

2525 said:


> Adam Foote is moving the family back to Canada after many years in the US. Holy **** when was the last time (if ever) that happened.




I don't think that's a shocker given that his sons are going to be spending the next few years playing junior there.


----------



## smalt021

hockey38 said:


> thanks to both who replied - much appreciated
> 
> If anybody finds something similar on the 15's let me know






hockey38 said:


> Anybody know where I can find reports from 17u/16u/15u development camps?







Another Select 16 article.

http://www.sbncollegehockey.com/col...kings-five-nations-tournament-scouting-report


----------



## TLEHMANN

Fortunato from BU transfers to Quinni. will sit out this year.


----------



## ChadS

TLEHMANN said:


> Fortunato from BU transfers to Quinni. will sit out this year.



Is this common? Can't see how it makes sense to sit out a full year just to switch schools, especially after 2 years. Will he play in the USHL or something?


----------



## DSuttersface

ChadS said:


> Is this common? Can't see how it makes sense to sit out a full year just to switch schools, especially after 2 years. Will he play in the USHL or something?




It's somewhat common among NCAA athletes. He still has two years of NCAA eligibility. My understanding is that he will be at Quinnipiac this year taking classes then will be allowed to play next year. I guess he felt that BU has a lot of incoming defensemen who will automatically be above him on the pecking order and therefore his minutes will be reduced. There may be other factors at play, but playing time probably has something to do with it. 

http://www.sbncollegehockey.com/eca...-brandon-fortunato-transferring-to-quinnipiac


----------



## William H Bonney

Team USA took silver at the Hlinka. They got screwed in the third period by the refs with one of the worst calls, ever.

Overall though, a few prospects showed pretty well at the tournament. Chmelevski, Phoeling, and Pastujov did most of the heavy lifting for the team. Hopefully they can build on this tournament and improve their standings as they head towards the 2017 draft. Lodnia played well too but it didn't translate to points like the others. McManus was the other forward to watch and he had a very disappointing tournament. Primeau in net played pretty well. He made some big saves at times, but also gave us some awfully weak goals throughout the tournament. That's not surprising at this age though.


----------



## wings5

Finally posted the size of the u17 players on the USA Hockey site and wow there are some big kids there. Potentially the most talented team in the history of the program if they play to their potential. I'm really excited to watch their progress. Won't be fun to play against them internationally though lol.

http://www.usahockeyntdp.com/roster/show/2696988?subseason=317417


----------



## CRRhockey

wings5 said:


> Finally posted the size of the u17 players on the USA Hockey site and wow there are some big kids there. Potentially the most talented team in the history of the program if they play to their potential. I'm really excited to watch their progress. Won't be fun to play against them internationally though lol.
> 
> http://www.usahockeyntdp.com/roster/show/2696988?subseason=317417




Danton Cole will find a way for them to lose.


----------



## UsernameWasTaken

CRRhockey said:


> Danton Cole will find a way for them to lose.




Is he a poor coach?


----------



## 93LEAFS

wings5 said:


> Finally posted the size of the u17 players on the USA Hockey site and wow there are some big kids there. Potentially the most talented team in the history of the program if they play to their potential. I'm really excited to watch their progress. Won't be fun to play against them internationally though lol.
> 
> http://www.usahockeyntdp.com/roster/show/2696988?subseason=317417



I wonder if any of them get bumped up. The 1999's isn't that strong a class by USNDP standards, so it wouldn't be shocking to see Jake Wise moved up if he lives up to his hype. Keller, Matthews, Hanifin and Eichel have all been bumped up in recent years.


----------



## CRRhockey

UsernameWasTaken said:


> Is he a poor coach?




His track record with last years team was not stellar. He only won a weak international tournement in Switzerland over 2 years. He lost the U 18 tournement and Russia was not even present. He does mot develop players, he appeared not to have trusted his team. The kids despise him and he is known to be abusive.


----------



## UsernameWasTaken

CRRhockey said:


> His track record with last years team was not stellar. He only won a weak international tournement in Switzerland over 2 years. He lost the U 18 tournement and Russia was not even present. He does mot develop players, he appeared not to have trusted his team. The kids despise him and he is known to be abusive.




Why is he still around then? Isn't USA Hockey worried people will want to leave the program?


----------



## Zaddy

Can anyone break down Scott Reedy, Josh Norris and Evan Barratt as players and what seperates them? I really don't know much about any of these guys but they all have some pretty good numbers so I'd love to learn more about them. I assume Reedy is the best prospect of the three of them but I saw Craig Button having Norris ranked high as well. Some more info would be great.


----------



## HockeyGuy1975

Zaddy Zads said:


> Can anyone break down Scott Reedy, Josh Norris and Evan Barratt as players and what seperates them? I really don't know much about any of these guys but they all have some pretty good numbers so I'd love to learn more about them. I assume Reedy is the best prospect of the three of them but I saw Craig Button having Norris ranked high as well. Some more info would be great.




I think I am the only person on this site that has pumped up Barratt, but I guess it is because I am from the Mid-Atlantic region... similar to Gaudreau. Anyway, EB is a high IQ player with excellent hands and vision, which I think are the most important attributes of prospects nowadays since every player can skate and shoot at high levels. He doesnÂ´t get as much attention because he doesnÂ´t have any overwhelming talents compared to others, but he is the-right-place-at-the-right-time type of player. He can also pull a high skill deke out of nowhere or hit a guy wide open when you never expected a play to develop. He is good at deception with the puck on his stick. I also think he is behind the others physically and still needs to get his coordination in sync.


----------



## 93LEAFS

Can anyone give me an update on Brady Tkachuk. I know he didn't have a great U-17 year (neither did his brother from what I can recall), but the numbers are looking good so far to start the year? Name hype, or can he make a legitimate push to be a top 15 pick? I know he's a 2018 guy.


----------



## NTDP

Idk man, we'll see about Brady. Not sure about top 15 pick category but he's good, and has a nose for the net. He's good in that area and is fearless. Already got into a fight with one of the Youngstown Phantoms last weekend. We'll just have to see how the year progresses, will be a good test this weekend against Notre Dame.


----------



## Rogie21

NTDP said:


> Idk man, we'll see about Brady. Not sure about top 15 pick category but he's good, and has a nose for the net. He's good in that area and is fearless. Already got into a fight with one of the Youngstown Phantoms last weekend. We'll just have to see how the year progresses, will be a good test this weekend against Notre Dame.




Tkachuk and the U18s are playing at BU on 10/6 (where he'll have a few dozen family members in attendance.) A free HD live-stream is scheduled. Will try to post a link when it's available.

His goal off a rebound last week: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEleKvBvBoM


----------



## 93LEAFS

NTDP said:


> Idk man, we'll see about Brady. Not sure about top 15 pick category but he's good, and has a nose for the net. He's good in that area and is fearless. Already got into a fight with one of the Youngstown Phantoms last weekend. We'll just have to see how the year progresses, will be a good test this weekend against Notre Dame.



Thanks, regardless of draft class who is looking the best with the 99's so far this year?


----------



## NTDP

Rogie21 said:


> Tkachuk and the U18s are playing at BU on 10/6 (where he'll have a few dozen family members in attendance.) A free HD live-stream is scheduled. Will try to post a link when it's available.
> 
> His goal off a rebound last week: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEleKvBvBoM




Nice to hear the stream will be free, I try and watch every game from the U17 and 18's. I'm excited to see how they do against Notre Dame later this afternoon. I'll bring up K'Andre Miller's name in here. He's on the U17's but I really have liked his game so far. On Friday when we were blown out by Youngstown he was the best D man for Team USA. He has a great stick defensively and can get up and go when need be. Made a beautiful pass to spring Giles in USA's romp of Muskegon 7-2 two weeks ago.


----------



## NTDP

93LEAFS said:


> Thanks, regardless of draft class who is looking the best with the 99's so far this year?




From kids on the NTDP U-18's I'd say Quinn Hughes, Grant Mismash, Scott Reedy (has a real nice shot and plays a smart offensive game), I'd throw Tortora possibly as well. He's quick and scored to tie the game late last night against Muskegon. Had another play where he intercepted a pass and flew around a defender to get a shot on net. I think Max Gildon has improved his game from last year as well. He was surrounded by hype and didn't have the best year in his first stint against USHL competition. 

Some other guys I'd just like to give a mention to is Brock Caufield of the Green Bay Gamblers. He stood out to me besides MIttelstadt in the game I watched of them on Friday. Scooter Brickey is another from Muskegon who I've had two viewings of so far this year and I've liked his play on the back end for the Lumberjacks. Scored the game winning goal in OT to defeat the U-18's last night.


----------



## ChiGuySez

Kailer Yamamoto is off to a blistering start with Spokane.


----------



## ChiGuySez

'99s Lodnia, Chmelevski, Norris off to good starts.


----------



## Woodhouse

BU's streaming free home games on TerrierTV through Campus Insiders, so anyone interested can watch them take on the NTDP U18's tonight here.


----------



## Steve Kournianos

I was at the NTDP U18-Harvard game in Brighton last Saturday. Here's our recap with scouting notes on all 21 Team USA players. Wasn't pretty but several stood out.



> *BOSTON (The Draft Analyst) â€” The United States National Under-18 teamâ€™s struggles against collegiate opponents continued this weekend with a pair of losses to Boston-area schools, including Saturday nightâ€™s penalty-filled 5-2 defeat to the host Harvard Crimson. The NTDP, which every season plays close to a dozen exhibition tilts against NCAA competition, never seemed to get on track against a Harvard team that used its size and tenacity to create turnovers and possess the puck inside the offensive zone for long stretches.*




http://www.thedraftanalyst.com/prospects/game-recap-team-usa-u18-vs-harvard/


----------



## ChiGuySez

Excellent recap. Gives us a lot more insight. Appreciated.


----------



## Bonin21

NTDP are terrible. Just watched them get smoked 9-0 by the Gophers.


----------



## LeafChief

Bonin21 said:


> NTDP are terrible. Just watched them get smoked 9-0 by the Gophers.




Yikes.


----------



## Rogie21

SB Nation article profiles likely invitees to the next NTDP evaluation camp. Any glaring omissions?
www.sbncollegehockey.com/college-ho...qmjhl-2019-nhl-draft-usa-hockey-midget-hockey


----------



## Firecracker

Rogie21 said:


> SB Nation article profiles likely invitees to the next NTDP evaluation camp. Any glaring omissions?
> www.sbncollegehockey.com/college-ho...qmjhl-2019-nhl-draft-usa-hockey-midget-hockey



Dustin Wolf should get an invite. He is a great goalie for the LA jr kings u16


----------



## 93LEAFS

What the hell is going on with the U-17s? Was this class just overhyped. And how is Jake Wise looking?


----------



## TheLeastOfTheBunch

93LEAFS said:


> What the hell is going on with the U-17s? Was this class just overhyped. And how is Jake Wise looking?




There's the Amateur hockey leagues board that have a thread following the NTDP teams. Some great recaps and insights from two particular posters who follow those teams 

Incredibly flashy centre but from what I've read he's been struggling to translate that vs better opponents, his plays usually lead to nowhere.


----------



## CRRhockey

TheLeastOfTheBunch said:


> There's the Amateur hockey leagues board that have a thread following the NTDP teams. Some great recaps and insights from two particular posters who follow those teams
> 
> Incredibly flashy centre but from what I've read he's been struggling to translate that vs better opponents, his plays usually lead to nowhere.




I think the time has come to really look at the NTDP more closely. In following many teams in the last several years I would really question the "development" part of their name. They really only develop 2 lines who are rarely off the ice, they seemingly do this to pad stats for their studs but this is at the expense of the team. Danton Cole who coaches the 17 team is known to be abusive and does not trust or develop his team. Last year he took a solid 18 team to the U 18 tourney that did not even have to play Russia ( who were disqualified) and lost to Finland, why? He did not play his kids he shorted his bench and lost. He did not trust his team. He most definitely had the talent to win.

I think parents and kids have to really evaluate if joining this team will end up,hurting them vs USHL teams. I know of several agents and advisors who no longer will consider this route for top prospects.

USA Hockey should evaluate their coaches and what development is supposed to really mean if they want to attract top prospects. They should definitely address the abuse that has occurred under Danton Cole.


----------



## Bonin21

CRRhockey said:


> and lost to Finland, why?




Finland was awfully good...


----------



## CRRhockey

Bonin21 said:


> Finland was awfully good...




Finland was a good team and they rolled their lines and played every one but USA was a more talented team that only played a few lines who were exhausted and blew it.


----------



## Juxtaposer

CRRhockey said:


> I think the time has come to really look at the NTDP more closely. In following many teams in the last several years I would really question the "development" part of their name. They really only develop 2 lines who are rarely off the ice, they seemingly do this to pad stats for their studs but this is at the expense of the team. Danton Cole who coaches the 17 team is known to be abusive and does not trust or develop his team. Last year he took a solid 18 team to the U 18 tourney that did not even have to play Russia ( who were disqualified) and lost to Finland, why? He did not play his kids he shorted his bench and lost. He did not trust his team. He most definitely had the talent to win.
> 
> I think parents and kids have to really evaluate if joining this team will end up,hurting them vs USHL teams. I know of several agents and advisors who no longer will consider this route for top prospects.
> 
> USA Hockey should evaluate their coaches and what development is supposed to really mean if they want to attract top prospects. They should definitely address the abuse that has occurred under Danton Cole.




Jesus, I had no idea. I think coaching is definitely a problem for this U17 team, even purely on-ice.


----------



## William H Bonney

CRRhockey said:


> I think the time has come to really look at the NTDP more closely. In following many teams in the last several years I would really question the "development" part of their name. They really only develop 2 lines who are rarely off the ice, they seemingly do this to pad stats for their studs but this is at the expense of the team. Danton Cole who coaches the 17 team is known to be abusive and does not trust or develop his team. Last year he took a solid 18 team to the U 18 tourney that did not even have to play Russia ( who were disqualified) and lost to Finland, why? He did not play his kids he shorted his bench and lost. He did not trust his team. He most definitely had the talent to win.
> 
> I think parents and kids have to really evaluate if joining this team will end up,hurting them vs USHL teams. I know of several agents and advisors who no longer will consider this route for top prospects.
> 
> USA Hockey should evaluate their coaches and what development is supposed to really mean if they want to attract top prospects. They should definitely address the abuse that has occurred under Danton Cole.




I've heard rumors that Cole is generally unliked by players and visionless as a coach, but who knows how true that is.

I don't think the NTDP is necessary, especially if those kids head to the USHL/CHL at 16. It helps win some dual citizen battles (helps lose some too though), but I don't think it's really needed for optimal player development.

This current U17 team is a real mystery even after a half dozen viewings, plus a lot of the players at the YOG. Tons of talent, but I've never seen a more disorganized NTDP team that I can remember. Their passing is horrendous, but even more so each player seems to be playing a different system. They're so disjointed that it's jarring to watch and given that it's not surprising they've struggled. Cole has rolled all 4 lines all year but he's been scrambling combinations all year as well. Wise, Wilde, and Farabee have been the best players, and if the team ever gels they'll be fine, but a few players are a lot better than their stats would indicate. Some of the players (Janicke, Ullan, etc.) are in over their heads at this point, while others (DeBoer, Jenkins) look really overhyped.


----------



## CRRhockey

William H Bonney said:


> I've heard rumors that Cole is generally unliked by players and visionless as a coach, but who knows how true that is.
> 
> I don't think the NTDP is necessary, especially if those kids head to the USHL/CHL at 16. It helps win some dual citizen battles (helps lose some too though), but I don't think it's really needed for optimal player development.
> 
> This current U17 team is a real mystery even after a half dozen viewings, plus a lot of the players at the YOG. Tons of talent, but I've never seen a more disorganized NTDP team that I can remember. Their passing is horrendous, but even more so each player seems to be playing a different system. They're so disjointed that it's jarring to watch and given that it's not surprising they've struggled. Cole has rolled all 4 lines all year but he's been scrambling combinations all year as well. Wise, Wilde, and Farabee have been the best players, and if the team ever gels they'll be fine, but a few players are a lot better than their stats would indicate. Some of the players (Janicke, Ullan, etc.) are in over their heads at this point, while others (DeBoer, Jenkins) look really overhyped.




Danton Cole is definitely a big part of the problem. he is a horrible communicator and kids have said that he coaches by telepathy so that may be a big part of the problem for the 17 team. I agree with you that the NTDP is not really necessary. I have not seen the 17s play but know that they have a talented roster so you have to look at the leadership at USA hockey. if they do not make some meaningful changes I would think that it will be increasingly difficult to recruit kids to the team in the future. They put all of their chips on the U 18 tournament and last year they took Bronze and looking at the 18's this year not sure how that goes or really how many kids on that team that go.


----------



## CRRhockey

William H Bonney said:


> I've heard rumors that Cole is generally unliked by players and visionless as a coach, but who knows how true that is.
> 
> I don't think the NTDP is necessary, especially if those kids head to the USHL/CHL at 16. It helps win some dual citizen battles (helps lose some too though), but I don't think it's really needed for optimal player development.
> 
> This current U17 team is a real mystery even after a half dozen viewings, plus a lot of the players at the YOG. Tons of talent, but I've never seen a more disorganized NTDP team that I can remember. Their passing is horrendous, but even more so each player seems to be playing a different system. They're so disjointed that it's jarring to watch and given that it's not surprising they've struggled. Cole has rolled all 4 lines all year but he's been scrambling combinations all year as well. Wise, Wilde, and Farabee have been the best players, and if the team ever gels they'll be fine, but a few players are a lot better than their stats would indicate. Some of the players (Janicke, Ullan, etc.) are in over their heads at this point, while others (DeBoer, Jenkins) look really overhyped.




The 17's lost to in the quaters to Sweden, no medals, the NTDP is really going backwards. Danton Cole is on quthe losing streak.


----------



## VOB

CRRhockey said:


> The 17's lost to in the quaters to Sweden, no medals, the NTDP is really going backwards. Danton Cole is on quthe losing streak.




Have not had the chance to see any live games this year, only video. It does appear that Bode Wilde is coming into his own and the only player that has so far lived up to his billing. The rest of the D is quite a step below that of previous years and the forward group is beginning to look as nondescript as last year's squad. Their play and subsequent result at the U-17 was not a surprise.


----------



## WesternCollegeHockey

LeafChief said:


> Weiss, Wilde, Wise, Wahlstrom and Jenkins.
> 
> Has there ever been a crop this strong before for the USNDTP?






WesternCollegeHockey said:


> Four months before they've actually played a game? Yes, every year.




Bump.


----------



## Steve Kournianos

I'm in Michigan for the U18 5 Nations. This is my third live viewing of Team USA (4th is tomorrow) in just under 2 months. They crushed the Czechs 6-2 and it could have been worse.

Of note is defenseman Max Gildon, who disappointed me in previous viewings. He had a big bounceback game and was paired with Knoepke at even strength. He was crisp with his passes, accurate with his shots and played with an edge. He's too big, mobile and skilled to take nights off, and he would be a top-10 talent if he found a way to combine all three on a nightly basis. 

Defenseman David Farrance had yet another strong game. Kid has a pro-level noggin. He's this year's Adam Fox. He had a beautiful stretch pass to spring Seah Dhooghe for a breakaway goal and was hammering the puck all night. He and Tommy Miller are tied for the team lead among defenseman with 7 points.

We'll do a full tournament recap on Monday


----------



## Woodhouse

Edina sophomore Ben Brinkman (MIN) with a nice goal vs Wayzata in today's 4-1 win. The RHD he beat there at the blue line is this year's youngest draft eligible Grant Anderson (UNO) who's C-rated IIRC.


----------



## Firecracker

Woodhouse said:


> Edina sophomore Ben Brinkman (MIN) with a nice goal vs Wayzata in today's 4-1 win. The RHD he beat there at the blue line is this year's youngest draft eligible Grant Anderson (UNO) who's C-rated IIRC.



Are these game being filmed? Any idea how he did against Holy Family yesterday?


----------



## 57special

Brinkman has it all. He might not get to be more than 6'1 or 6'2", but he's built thick and strong. Tree trunk legs. Even though he has all kinds of offensive talent, he can also be a solid defender with a nasty edge to him. Again, he's got a couple years to go till his draft, and all sorts of things can happen, but everything I've heard about him is positive personality wise....good home, good kid, etc..

Can hit a baseball a LONG way, as you can imagine.


----------



## Bonin21

I read he got burned multiple times on goals this weekend, so it's not like he's perfect. He's dang good for his age right now, though.


----------



## Woodhouse

Firecracker said:


> Are these game being filmed? Any idea how he did against Holy Family yesterday?



You can watch the third place game vs Wayzata --> https://livestream.com/NWCT12/events/6647093



Bonin21 said:


> I read he got burned multiple times on goals this weekend, so it's not like he's perfect. He's dang good for his age right now, though.



Underclassmen out of position? Never, hehe, but yes, Brinkman was on-ice for the first two of the three Edina GA this weekend, aka both HF goals. His man got inside position to pot a rebound on a point shot that the goalie should've swallowed up, while he then took himself out of the play with a sliding block attempt on the 5v3 PK on the eventual winner.


----------



## 57special

Edina is not going to be as good as in years past. Too many people leaving.

Phillips, Copeland, Mismash, Tabor, Jensen, Silianoff, Lagerstrom, would all be Sophomores, Juniors, or Seniors.


----------



## Bonin21

Landon Langenbrunner? When was he in the Edina system? Are you thinking Hankinson?


----------



## Firecracker

57special said:


> Edina is not going to be as good as in years past. Too many people leaving.
> 
> Phillips, Copeland, Mismash, Tabor, Jensen, Silianoff, Langenbrunner would all be Sophomores, Juniors, or Seniors.




I'm pretty sure Jensen moved programs because his parents literally moved. Your point is most likely the case though. Looking at their bantam team it's much weaker than normal even when Boltmann was still playing it.


----------



## 57special

Bonin21 said:


> Landon Langenbrunner? When was he in the Edina system? Are you thinking Hankinson?




Not Langenbrunner...got my names mixed up. Lagerstrom!


----------



## 57special

Firecracker said:


> I'm pretty sure Jensen moved programs because his parents literally moved. Your point is most likely the case though. Looking at their bantam team it's much weaker than normal even when Boltmann was still playing it.




Well, there's more to the Jensen thing, but the main point is that the players are no longer there from a pretty extraordinary group, besides Brinkman and Walker....maybe a couple?


----------



## NTDP

Not sure where this might fit in here but two weeks ago I went to go see the Cleveland Barons 16U vs Buffalo Jr Sabres 16U and there's a D man on Buffalo named Case McCarthy who's a 2001 born and is already committed to BU. He's a big kid that moves very well. Makes smart plays and can handle the puck in tight situations especially when being pressured on the blue line. There was a play where he intercepted a pass in the neutral zone and moved laterally through two Barons D men to get a shot on net. He's really hard to beat 1 on 1 and didn't make a bad pass in the two games I saw him play. He's an NTDP candidate for next year. Just thought I'd share since this thread hasn't gotten any updates lately.


----------



## clevelandcane

NTDP said:


> Not sure where this might fit in here but two weeks ago I went to go see the Cleveland Barons 16U vs Buffalo Jr Sabres 16U and there's a D man on Buffalo named Case McCarthy who's a 2001 born and is already committed to BU. He's a big kid that moves very well. Makes smart plays and can handle the puck in tight situations especially when being pressured on the blue line. There was a play where he intercepted a pass in the neutral zone and moved laterally through two Barons D men to get a shot on net. He's really hard to beat 1 on 1 and didn't make a bad pass in the two games I saw him play. He's an NTDP candidate for next year. Just thought I'd share since this thread hasn't gotten any updates lately.





Any good prospects on the Barons team? Any kids who can play NCAA hockey one day?


----------



## NTDP

clevelandcane said:


> Any good prospects on the Barons team? Any kids who can play NCAA hockey one day?




The Barons have an average group this year. Their best team was about 4 or 5 years ago when Ned was the goalie, Blake Siebenaler was on D, and Sonny Milano led the team on offense. Was another player named Cam Ashley on the team that was drafted by Sarnia and had a year in the USHL but didn't amount to much. This group is small but they have speed and some skill. I like Connor Koncelik on D, Max Helgeson, Andrei Bakanov is a big Russian who can be project to a good player with a few years of the right development. Nobody that was really eye opening though as far as right now though.


----------



## Firecracker

NTDP said:


> The Barons have an average group this year. Their best team was about 4 or 5 years ago when Ned was the goalie, Blake Siebenaler was on D, and Sonny Milano led the team on offense. Was another player named Cam Ashley on the team that was drafted by Sarnia and had a year in the USHL but didn't amount to much. This group is small but they have speed and some skill. I like Connor Koncelik on D, Max Helgeson, Andrei Bakanov is a big Russian who can be project to a good player with a few years of the right development. Nobody that was really eye opening though as far as right now though.



Bakanov is an 02 correct?


----------



## NTDP

Firecracker said:


> Bakanov is an 02 correct?




That I don't know. He very well might be.


----------



## cassac

Has anyone noticed the stats on Parker Gahagan, goalie for Army? Is he a legitimate prospect or a product of playing in the AHA?


----------



## clevelandcane

NTDP said:


> The Barons have an average group this year. Their best team was about 4 or 5 years ago when Ned was the goalie, Blake Siebenaler was on D, and Sonny Milano led the team on offense. Was another player named Cam Ashley on the team that was drafted by Sarnia and had a year in the USHL but didn't amount to much. This group is small but they have speed and some skill. I like Connor Koncelik on D, Max Helgeson, Andrei Bakanov is a big Russian who can be project to a good player with a few years of the right development. Nobody that was really eye opening though as far as right now though.




Thanks for the response. I saw that team with Milano play. He was second at the time, to Nick Magyar.


----------



## Bonin21

Jack Perbix (2018) vs Ben Brinkman (2019), Jake Boltmann (2020) and some other good prospects about to start.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_p1SWQsbdU


----------



## 57special

Just got back from the Edina/Elk River game, with Edina ahead 5-0. ER had some moments of pressure, but Edina always seems to have that ability to score.

Nick Perbix looked really good. Big (6'3" at least?), good skills, can really skate...not much to find fault with. Not gangly in the least...looks like an athlete.

Jax Murray stuck out to me, also. Smaller, but solid forward. Looked dangerous, shifty and fast.

Brinkman was good with a shortie and an assist(deflected shot from point). He was good, but I've seen him play better.

Boltmann as a freshman held his own. Decent size and strength.

Walker was held off the score sheet, but led Edina with 7 shots, and looked fast and good, as always.

Jungels and Crosby, a couple of Edina forwards, scored a couple of points and looked good.

Saw the tail end of the EP/ GR. EP beaten for the second day in a row. Mittelstadt scored once, and showed flashes but was by no means dominant. Grand Rapids is a tough beat. 

Good hockey all round. The 5-0 game felt a lot closer.


----------



## Bonin21

Mittelstadt didn't score. Jensen in a 3-1 loss. Mittelstadt hasn't been done much by his standards through six games. Can't tell if he's uninterested or trying to do too much.


----------



## 57special

Thought it was 3-2? He actually looked pretty good, and had his trademark(to me) puck handling and quick puck movement down, but the team as a whole didn't seem to be on the same page. Give credit to ER and GR too. There are talented, well coached teams, and not to be compared to the Farmingtons and CDH's that EP was playing earlier.

Hain looked good.


----------



## clevelandcane

I don't know much about MN HS hockey other than it's very high level. My understanding is they don't have AAA hockey in MN, that the best kids play for their high schools - excluding SSM. Is this correct?

Also, do the MN HS teams ever play the top of the line AAA teams like Compuware, Belle Tire, etc.?

I'm just trying to get a feel for how good these MN high schools are and what their level of talent and depth is.

Thanks!


----------



## Firecracker

clevelandcane said:


> I don't know much about MN HS hockey other than it's very high level. My understanding is they don't have AAA hockey in MN, that the best kids play for their high schools - excluding SSM. Is this correct?
> 
> Also, do the MN HS teams ever play the top of the line AAA teams like Compuware, Belle Tire, etc.?
> 
> I'm just trying to get a feel for how good these MN high schools are and what their level of talent and depth is.
> 
> Thanks!




There is a few AAA teams in MN but they dont play the whole season. Once HS hockey, bantam, and so on starts the teams stop playing together and go to their local organizations. I don't think they play teams like Compuware although in the Minnesota Elite League which is like select teams from a certain area they include Team Wisconson, SSM, and some other prep schools. 
Just to give a quick example of the spring AAA teams in Minnesota the Minnesota Blades u14 and u16 both competed in some tournaments with the top teams in the country. The u14s won their tournaments and would have likely won nationals while the u16s won the USHL fall showcase and would have a very good shot at winning nationals.


----------



## clevelandcane

Firecracker said:


> There is a few AAA teams in MN but they dont play the whole season. Once HS hockey, bantam, and so on starts the teams stop playing together and go to their local organizations. I don't think they play teams like Compuware although in the Minnesota Elite League which is like select teams from a certain area they include Team Wisconson, SSM, and some other prep schools.
> Just to give a quick example of the spring AAA teams in Minnesota the Minnesota Blades u14 and u16 both competed in some tournaments with the top teams in the country. The u14s won their tournaments and would have likely won nationals while the u16s won the USHL fall showcase and would have a very good shot at winning nationals.





Thanks for the response! Interesting.


----------



## 57special

clevelandcane said:


> I don't know much about MN HS hockey other than it's very high level. My understanding is they don't have AAA hockey in MN, that the best kids play for their high schools - excluding SSM. Is this correct?
> 
> Also, do the MN HS teams ever play the top of the line AAA teams like Compuware, Belle Tire, etc.?
> 
> I'm just trying to get a feel for how good these MN high schools are and what their level of talent and depth is.
> 
> Thanks!




Yes, your HS hockey team is dependent on where you live, except if you play for a private school.

There is only AA, A, B1, B2 and C hockey during the winter. Typically MN hockey is a tier above everywhere else in the U>S>, i.e. a MN "B" team could play in a WI "A" and do very well, especially if it's a strong B team.

In the summer, players form AAA squads, some of which are very strong(others are AAA in name only), and can compete with the top teams in the continent, whether it be Chicago Mission, The Detroit teams, or Don Mills Flyers,etc.. 

It is hard for MN teams to compete in season with teams from anywhere else, as they a have a weird eligibility date. 

Some of the top HS teams are very good, but the drain on them by the private schools(i.e. Shattuck) and Junior hockey, whether it be the USHL or CHL, can dilute them. I know of a local HS team that has lost 4-5 top players (would all make the NHL "player to watch" list...one of them a likely first rounder).

There is a wide variance in how good the HS are. The top 8-10 or so are very good, and can beat one another up on a regular basis, and the top 20 are all quite competitive. The smaller schools play in a lower division (according to student enrollment) as do many of the privates(which causes some consternation, as some privates recruit students/hockey players from out of the ranks of the regular HS teams). Some of those teams can still be quite good, however, if you see some unusually high stats from some MN HS prospects, it might be against some weaker teams(ranked below 80th or so.) Typically, the higher ranked teams don't play those teams.

The top 5 HS teams will often try to schedule a game against Shattuck in season. They lose more often than not, but usually have competitive games.


----------



## 57special

Firecracker said:


> There is a few AAA teams in MN but they dont play the whole season. Once HS hockey, bantam, and so on starts the teams stop playing together and go to their local organizations. I don't think they play teams like Compuware although in the Minnesota Elite League which is like select teams from a certain area they include Team Wisconson, SSM, and some other prep schools.
> Just to give a quick example of the spring AAA teams in Minnesota the Minnesota Blades u14 and u16 both competed in some tournaments with the top teams in the country. The u14s won their tournaments and would have likely won nationals while the u16s won the USHL fall showcase and would have a very good shot at winning nationals.




I know the Edina PWAA(good hockey suburb of Minneapolis...about 45,000) went to Detroit and played the Detroit teams, Honeybaked, Compuware, Belle Tire, or something like that a few years ago. I think they went 2-1-1. They were an unusually strong team, though. Again, it's not Apples to Apples because of the birthdate situation.


----------



## clevelandcane

Thanks for all the good MN info guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## wings5

57special said:


> Yes, your HS hockey team is dependent on where you live, except if you play for a private school.
> 
> There is only AA, A, B1, B2 and C hockey during the winter. Typically MN hockey is a tier above everywhere else in the U>S>, i.e. a MN "B" team could play in a WI "A" and do very well, especially if it's a strong B team.
> 
> In the summer, players form AAA squads, some of which are very strong(others are AAA in name only), and can compete with the top teams in the continent, whether it be Chicago Mission, The Detroit teams, or Don Mills Flyers,etc..
> 
> It is hard for MN teams to compete in season with teams from anywhere else, as they a have a weird eligibility date.
> 
> Some of the top HS teams are very good, but the drain on them by the private schools(i.e. Shattuck) and Junior hockey, whether it be the USHL or CHL, can dilute them. I know of a local HS team that has lost 4-5 top players (would all make the NHL "player to watch" list...one of them a likely first rounder).
> 
> There is a wide variance in how good the HS are. The top 8-10 or so are very good, and can beat one another up on a regular basis, and the top 20 are all quite competitive. The smaller schools play in a lower division (according to student enrollment) as do many of the privates(which causes some consternation, as some privates recruit students/hockey players from out of the ranks of the regular HS teams). Some of those teams can still be quite good, however, if you see some unusually high stats from some MN HS prospects, it might be against some weaker teams(ranked below 80th or so.) Typically, the higher ranked teams don't play those teams.
> 
> The top 5 HS teams will often try to schedule a game against Shattuck in season. They lose more often than not, but usually have competitive games.




Personally I don't like the idea of them continuing to play alot of hockey in the summer, they should recharge for a few months at least.


----------



## Woodhouse

New thread time, 1000+ posts .. part four --> http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=2164367


----------

